# The Key to Victory



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

After winning the Battle at Harkon Manor are heroes find that they were lucky. The small force of Treylor so far from their homeland and supplies, their limited numbers, and no reinforcements, served to help the Harkon forces win the day.

But what would have happened had this been the true invasion force coming from Treylor? If this force would have had it's own wizards, and reinforcements to help bolster their lines. Those thoughts are scarry ones.

The Treylor are trained warriors and the elven empire across the mountains is said to be as vast as all the Five Kingdoms put together twice over. 

Then how to stop them? How to win against such an enemy? What is the "Key to Victory"?

Here in this adventure are heroes will hopefully find out, and save a life in the process.

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258495-off-war-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/280281-off-war-always-recruiting-occ-year-2-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/257898-rg-off-war.html

*SUB-ADVENTURE:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/272541-battle-harkon-manor.html


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

notes placeholder


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

The men of Harkon have returned home. The battle with the Treylor had ended in victory, but not without a small cost. Five brave men died fulfilling their pledge to their lord. And after they are laid to rest, the villiagers returned to their homes and families happy that the worst is behind them. 

Those not from Harkon, or the villiage of Wey itself find themselves with no home to go to, or family to rejoice with. So they make their way to the wayside tavern near the manor itself. Sitting together (as noone really wants to be alone on a day like this) they all quietly settle around a table and stay lost in their own thoughts until...

The innkeeper comes out, he had changed his shirt and donned an apron, but the look on his face says he was there he saw what everyone saw.

"Nothing like a battle to start the day, huh?" he says to the group. "But then it is back to life as normal, Ha,ha! What will you have?"

[sblock=OOC] Currently it is Elms, Darling, and Malaroc sitting around the table. I hope to introduce Cedric in the next 24 hours. [/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 7, 2010)

"An ale for me, a large one, a honey-mead for the lady, and..." Elms hesitates, looking over the table at Malaroc "...and whatever my friend here would like, and please keep 'em coming.". As the innkeeper eyes Elms, no doubt attempting to assess his wealth from his attire and struggling, Elms produces a worn leather pouch from inside his jerkin and tosses it up and down in his hand once or twice, numerous coins clinking together. "Don't worry Barkeep, I'm good for it, and by the time I'm done drinking you'll be able to help yourself to the rest of this before you wake me up and kick me out.". The innkeeper smiles and nods and leaves the table to fetch the drinks.

"So darlin', you made quite an impression setting yourself down in the middle of a battle on a steed like that! What's your tale to tell? I'd tell my own, but I don't think I could beat an appearance like that."

The innkeeper returns with a tray of drinks. Elms reaches out eagerly with his right hand to collect his mug of ale and greedily gulps two mouthfuls immediately. As he lowers his mug to the table Elms catches the squint of the innkeeper scanning over the brand on the back of his hand. Quickly and self-consciously, Elms switches the mug to his left hand and slides his right hand under the table, feigning an itch in his leg. "Cheers Barkeep, and cheers everyone!" Elms says loudly, lifting his mug with his left hand, his eyes darting left and right to see if either of his companions had noticed.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 8, 2010)

"It was such a marvelous beast! I must have been awestruck or Fallon would never have gotten me into the saddle. Who knew that old man could conjure such things?" She swallowed a few sips of the sweet brew before her and let a satisfied smile spread across her lips as the warmth of the spirits spread through her chest.

As she looked back to Elms to thank him for the refreshment, she noticed his eyes dart to the barkeep, and took note as he took his mug by his off hand.

Darling called a loud "Cheers!" as the rest of the patrons responded to the toast in kind, and her face let nothing slip as she happily touched glasses with her table-mates.

"I used to work in a tea-house." she began after the noise died down a little, "It was a lovely little place where people would meet and talk business, or just escape from their lives for the night. I used to sing there and help out however I could..." It was clear that the alcohol was beginning to take hold. Darling took another long sip and drained her mead completely. She felt very warm and safe after all of the cold and the dangerous events of the day. She seemed to forget that she'd been talking and went to rest her head adorably on the table like a child too sleepy for her supper.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot check for Elms' brand (1d20+1=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

[sblock=Spot] You saw it, now either a Know(religion) or Bardic knowledge check to see if you know what it is. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 8, 2010)

A tall man walks past them, mumbling a "Cheers" in response, before exiting the tavern. He comes back in soon after, face dripping wet, looking completely panicked. The man looks frantically around the room, eyeing the soldiers filling the tables.

Then it looks as though a realization hits him, and his expression changes from fear to depression. He sinks down at a chair near the group, asks one of the barmaids for "Ale and a glass of the strongest spirits you have", and lets his head hit the table.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 8, 2010)

Darling lay there comfortably for a few moments searching her mind for where she might have seen a brand like that, and why her new friend would be so focused on concealing it. "Something at the Lotus maybe?" She couldn't put her finger on it.

[sblock=OOC roll]
Bardic Knowledge check to ID the brand on Elms' hand (1d20+2=6)
[/sblock]

There was a ruffle of feathers as a pale man sat down nearby and the girl rolled her head to one side so she could see the raven flapping its wings to keep balance on the man's scruffy hat as he likewise put his head to one of the tavern's hard tables.

"What's got you down, stranger? Didn't you hear? The village is saved!" She shifted up in her seat and made a pillow with her arms to rest her chin on the back of her chair. "I like your bird, come and sit with us." Her head bobbed on her chin as she spoke and her lips pressed into a pout when she stopped.


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 8, 2010)

"A tea house? You went from working in a tea house to riding atop magical beasts and appearing on battlefields? I wouldn't expect most people to be able to hang on to that winged monster, I couldn'ta done it. You can't have got much practise riding anything in a tea-house..." Elms lifted his mug to his lips, still with his left hand, and took another large gulp of ale. As he did so, something clicked into place. This comely girl, her scant clothing, _'help out however I could'_ she had said, and Elms was sure as her words had trailed off there was more to tell about that. "...then again, maybe I'm wrong, maybe there was more riding going on at your tea house than I'd imagined.". Again Elms lifted his mug to his lips, more to clumsily conceal a huge grin this time than it was to quench his thirst. "I think I'd like to see your tea house one day, darlin'.".

Placing down his now empty mug, Elms yelled for a serving girl to fetch another ale and another mead for Darling. "I'll be needing a room for the night if you have one spare?" he asked as his drinks were delivered to the table. "Hey Darlin', do you have a place to stay tonight? Somewhere safe?". Elms looked toward his new companion to see her talking to a thin man on the table behind them, the same one that'd ordered spirits from the bar a minute or two earlier. "Why the glum look, mate? Like the girl said, tonight should be a celebration!".


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2010)

Taking his drink, Mal takes in the sweet taste of the non alcoholic brew.  He had abstained from alcohol at his masters' request, if you could call it a request.  Mal was quiet, knowing that his healing aura had saved many, yet still there were losses.  Only five, yet that was still five of the men that would not be returning home to their families...[sblock=Flashback] Standing, Mal can still hear the sizzle of the wound, the fresh smell of his skin burning.  Yet, it was a cold feeling, as he inspected the wounds, noting only the markings left behind.  Spotting one of them near his upper right chest, the shape was unfamiliar, yet riddling his mind with images.  

He remembered his parents, always there for him and yet allowing him to leave his comfortable life for one of adventure.  Turning back to his new 'boss', he asks, "When will I be able to go home?"

"It will be many years before that thought will be discussed.  There is much to do, and little time in your life to accomplish it in.  For now, focus on your training, for it will make sure you will stay alive long enough to have a chance to see your family again, should they survive long enough."

His mood showed, as his thoughts were on his family, as his eyes showed his feelings.  Something that he would learn to mask...[/sblock]

Spotting the man enter, he seems to recognize the concern and nods to Darlings invite.  "I take it you are looking for someone?" he asks.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 8, 2010)

The barmaid arrives with his drinks, and the man moves to the groups table. "No, I've found who and what I'm looking for, but events haven't exactly unfolded how I hoped." He takes a swig of his ale and pushes the spirits to the side. The raven hops down on the table and takes a sip of it. "The fool missed the battle." it shoots in to the groups surprise.

"What he means to say... eh, I mean it's not like... oh why bother? He's right. I came to help, I missed the entire thing." He raises the glass to his face as it grows red.

The raven takes another sip and turns over to Darling. "You're not so bad yourself, miss. The names Far, and this loathsome miscreant is my master, Cedric."

"Oh, don't listen to him." the man says, to noone in particular "Cedric Chindler, at your service, although a tad late. It looks as though it went well without me anyway. Owed in no small part to you three, I'm sure?"

[sblock=OOC] In case theres any confusion, Cedric speaks in red, his familiar speaks in blue[/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 8, 2010)

"You two were bound for the battle? I missed nearly all of it myself, though I can't say I'm too upset about that." Darling cast her glance at Malaroc, "War is always worse than you imagine..." she let her stare linger on him and she felt a twinge of pity, seeing him wrestling with his demons.

"Anyway," She said, shaking off the negativity and putting on her bedroom eyes, "Elms here was just trying to charm me into bed, but he's already promised his coin-purse to the barkeep." Her lip drooped down into a mocking pout and she moved closer toward Elms with an appraising look. "What do you think, Far? Does he seem like my type?"


----------



## Lughart (Sep 9, 2010)

"Oh yes, a real charmer." The bird was getting quite tipsy. He toppled over the table edge and into his masters lap. "I think you've had enough" Cedric swallowed the rest of Fars drink and washed it down with his own. He layed the bird down on the table using his hat as an improvised bed. Far mumbled "I wish you hundreds of beautiful children" as he was lulled to sleep.

"Can't hold his liqour. Only way to shut him up. After this mornings shocking turn of events I aim to follow him. Another round?"


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 9, 2010)

"That bird is quite a thing, Cedric Chindler! I've never known something that can be made into a pie speak so much sense... and an appetite for the strong stuff, too! I like him! I've never heard a raven speak this way though. I've heard 'Caw caw', I've heard 'Hello', when I was Kurkland, I'm sure I heard a merchant's bird called me a 'mierda coño'... you don't want that translating... but I've never heard anything like this little fella!". Elms reaches over the table and gently strokes the sleeping bird with the back of his index finger. "Is he a circus bird, then? Eyeing Cedric's worn clothing and jumping feet-first to the wrong conclusion, Elms continues "You're a traveller? An entertainer? Anyway, another round, aye!".

Turning to Darling and grinning broadly, the ale beginning to take effect now, Elms unfolds the cuff of his sleeve and produced a small red gem worth perhaps four or five gold pieces. "I have coin, or as good as coin, don't you be worrying about that, darlin'. There's more where that came from, scattered around where thieving hands can't pinch them... maybe I'll show you my hiding place later!". With a conspiratorial wink, he puts his arm around Darling's shoulder and tries to catch the attention of another barmaid.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 9, 2010)

"Oh, he's a clown all right." Not wanting the others to know why he was there anyway, Cedric ignored the misunderstanding.

"But it's not my time to tell tales. Lets hear of the battle! Something interesting must have happened. What did I miss? What should I be glad I missed? Dear barmaid, another round! And something to eat!" He fished out a few silver coins from his pocket and threw them on the table. "And some atmospheric music, if you will humour me!"

[sblock=OOC]I don't mind you taking control of Far once in a while. That goes for the other players as well, as long as they don't have him taking combat actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2010)

Mal spies the newcomer, with a talking raven.  Intrigued by the talking bird who also has an appetite for alcohol, Elms manages to keep the conversation going.  Mal could also see that there was something more to Darling, as Elm's quips seem to have hit home.

Not wanting to portray the battle from his own perspective, he leaves that for the others to talk about, while he brings out his pack near the end of the table.  Pulling out the contents that were given to him; the copper scaled platings, some leather straps, rivets and some oils.  Not one to waste time, he works on the task given to him by the copper dragon, intent on making sure that should another battle come, he would be a bit more at the ready...


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 9, 2010)

Darling was rather enjoying herself. The company here was lively and intelligent, and that beat the hell out of marching with dim-witted soldiers any day. Even this bird held a better conversation than some of the Bear's men. Things were looking up!

She let Elms drape his arm around her to get a better look at the stone he'd revealed. When Cedric called for some music, she clapped her hands together and her fingers flashed a series of well practiced forms. "Voluntas lascivio!" Suddenly there arose a subtle hint of soft and sprightly melody as if some unseen piper were nearby.

"I know it isn't much." She said, gesturing happily to music, "I've been told I've a pleasant voice, though! Maybe I could sing you something?"

[sblock=ooc]
Cast 'Prestidigitation'

Spells per Day
Level 0: [x]  [ ]

Hopefully Darling isn't too drunk to sing 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 10, 2010)

"Blimey, a talking bird from one, an odd healing presence from another..." Elms traced his finger around the now completely healed wound from the earlier battle and threw a narrow-eyed look at the occupied Malaroc further down the table "...and music out of nowhere from another! You are some odd folk that I've fallen in with! Good folk, but odd! I'm beginning to feel a little plain!".

The ale definitely beginning to effect him now, Elms reached for his mug with his previously guarded right hand and after draining it to nothing, let his hand rest palm-down on the table, the still-raw brand showing in dark crimson.

"You want to know about the battle, my new mate Cedric? Let me tell you about the battle! Hundreds of the pointy-eared bastards, there were! Now until today of course, pointy-eared they were, but bastards not necessarily so... but they attacked the Manor, so bastards they now are. You with me? Now I'd been travelling in the region here for a few days and was passing by on my way to g... thanks love!". As Elms pauses to accept another mug of ale from a serving girl, his brain catches up with his mouth just in time to stop him revealing too much. "Anyway I was passing by... and I heard the sounds of battle. Believe me, if you've heard swords and screams once, you don't forget them. I kept to the treeline to see what was going on, quiet as a mouse in a library and sneaky as a snake in the grass, and I see with my own eyes a bloody horde of the afore-mentioned bastards attacking the manor! The locals had set up a barricade of sorts and were holding to it, when I looked there were all sorts there. Not just soldiers, but young lads, old men, maybe only half of 'em soldiers.". Elms again paused to take another long draft of his ale and let his brain think if anyone around the table was close enough to him at the time to see him in battle; they weren't. Bolstered by the alcohol, he continued. "And that's just no good, having young lads like that trying to hold their homes against trained soldiers... so I let 'em have it! I dashed out of the trees and let one of the scum have it straight away! Crack! Down he went! Then I ran back to the barricade and helped the lads hold the line. Quite a bloody day!"

Only then realising that in telling the tale he'd become over excited, leapt to his feet and drawn his shortsword as a prop, Elms looked down at the gleaming metal blade and shrugged "I, err, I cleaned the blade afterwards o'course. Any good soldier does.". Elms breathed closely on one spot of the blade and begin polishing it with his sleeve. Nodding to the other folk in the inn not to panic he offered a toothy grin and sat back down, sheathing the blade. "C'mon then darlin', let's have a song from you!".


----------



## Lughart (Sep 10, 2010)

"Yes, a song. Something lively, thats what this crew needs." Cedric stands up on his chair and adresses the whole barroom.

"Attention, brave warriors, heroes and folk of good repute! Let's all shut up and enjoy a lovely song from miss, uh, whats your name? Ignore the man with the blade, he's a hero too! Yes, music for the heroes of Harkon!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 10, 2010)

Mal shakes his head.  "Heroes don't go around boasting as such... they simply do what they must when the time comes...  But yes, a song.  One to honor those that did not make it through that battle as easily as Elms here..."

The acidic taste is fresh in his mouth, as he fights back the sense.  It was becoming more common, and usually in times of conflict.  Perhaps this is yet another gift that will manifest itself at the whim of the dragon's powers.

He continues to work on his gear, intent on finding out just how this mess of items goes together.  It was a puzzle, one that the copper dragon had left for him to figure out, when the time was right.  He had hoped that the battle would have proved that time was here and now, but it was not to be.  Instead he was forced to realize that not everyone could be saved...


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 11, 2010)

Darling perched herself gingerly on the table and let her voice greet the ears of the battle weary men like a long lost love. She hummed a few haunting bars and felt the intoxicating effect of an entire room's attention. She paused for just a moment at the high point and let the silence taunt her audience before the unseen flute picked up an effervescent tempo and several sets toes began to tap along in time.

[sblock=roll]
Attempt to entertain the troops  (perform: chant/sing) (1d20+8=24)
[/sblock]

"Be dragged or be driven,
Be damned or forgiven,
Together we've striven,
Now into the fray!"

She jerked the hat out from under Far and the sleeping bird erupted in a dramatic flurry of feathers, coaxing a few excited chuckles and light applause. She held her hand up to him and put the hat to her heart to thank her new friend for his unwilling participation.

"Through hell, our men delved,
Unsure of themselves,
And routed the Elves!
Triumphant this day!"

Darling had been moving lightly around the floor, circling and smiling, her eyes sparkled as she sang. A man in the corner took up his lute and lent his strings to the song. Darling put on Cedric's hat and twirled gracefully back toward the group but pretended to stumble and sprawled herself out across Elms' lap. 

"Our mettle was tested!
Our enemies? Bested!
Let the ale be ingested!
We've earned it! Let's play!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2010)

[sblock=Clap/Clap/Clap] Excellent post and worth 50 bonus XP. Great use of the surrounding, npc's, and eveything. Going to go update this in the RG and thanks for the great read. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 12, 2010)

Cedric clapped while trying desperately to get his hat back. "Marvelous, most marvelous!" He tried grabbing it off her head, but a hand from the cheering mass of soldiers pulled him back in his chair. "Eh, lovely song miss!" He pointed to his hat. "Quite the composition." He kept reaching for it, hesitating every time someone from the crowd gave him a stern look.

Far landed on Darlings hand, struggling to keep balance. He lent a few calls to the melody before taking off and flying clumsily around the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

The revelry continues as a few villiagers take up instruments and tables a pushed from the center of the room so people can dance. But the common room feels up quickly and soon the feastivities spill out to the outside tables. Soon Malaroc, Cedirc, Elms, and Darling find themselves winded from dancing and securing their fourth table (after lossing three others). This one is outside and the cool freah air helps revive them for another round of drinks.

Sitting around the table outside they notice Lord Vance's party returning. They move in a slow measured pace as they enter the villiage. And then they all notice the slow pass is due to members of their party walking.

The proceesion moves along the street stopping in front of the way house. Lord Vance talks to a stern faced man wearing a robe and golden sash*. 

Then two gaurds escort Jareth and Trinham towards the wayhouse. Shockingly they are both bound and Jareth wears a gag. The guards along with Vance and a few others enter the way house. And just as quickly the villiagers inside exit. 

Upon leaving the common room the two white tabard soilders take up guard postions by the door, and Vance addresses the bewildered crowd. "I am sorry folks, truly I am." And his look and tone state that a simple truth. "But the common room is off limits for a short time. Please continue your celebration, you have all earned it."

Without another word he re-joins his entourage and walks towards the bridge and manor house. Along with the mounted blue cloak soldiers, are a few of the other "heroes of the western wood" they too are bound and the spell casting woman wears her own gag. 

[sblock=Malaroc] In the young man's head a voice echoes through, "Very interesting turn of events here. Come to me. I am behind this building, the one were everyone _was _having fun." the dragon says sounding amused herself. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Ok going to get into some serious RP/campaign advancing. Is everyone ready? This will be my "main game" and the most difficult so bear with me My post rate is everyday yours should be at least twice a week. 

FtF anything you post away from the group please sblock it for me. 

I am still working on alot of hooks on this end but I think I will have you all together as a group and across the river soon. 

* golden sash - How about a Bardic knowledge check for that Miss Sugar_Silk it is the first campaign hook.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2010)

Trinham offers no resistance as his wrists are bound, although he does try flexing them so they are not too tight. On the way back to the village he amused himself by trying to decide what he would do to Dellex. Although Trinham is not by nature a cruel person, he really fancies 



Spoiler



Self-censored due to extreme gore and ENWorld's child friendly policy


, although that would need a wand of cure-light-wounds and some kind of dimension anchor. Deciding that although satisfying, this is getting too complected he plumps for burning at the stake instead.

Once on their own in the wayhouse, Trinham makes a serious attempt at testing his bounds. He also does a trial run to see if he can cast _Mage Hand_ while bound, without actual triggering the spell.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Escape Artist +2, if allowed.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2010)

Mal had refrained from the dancing as the others spun in circles all around.  He continuously moved away, until he found himself outside, sitting and working on the gift from his master.

Spotting the entourage, Mal simply shakes his head.  'A fine mess this has turned out to be... first they help save the village, then they are shackled...'

His thoughts are then interrupted by the copper dragon, as he hears her words.  Knowing that she is not one to keep waiting, Mal works on putting the items away, standing to stretch, and offering a simple, "Too much ale.." as his excuse for taking his leave.

[sblock=For HM]Mal moves down the road, intent on doubling back to the rear of the building from the alley.  He would make sure that he is not being followed, as most people would run in fear of a dragon, shooting first and asking questions second.

As he walks, his thoughts go back to the item he was given, as he still had some work to do.  It looked to be a puzzle, that almost resembled a simple gauntlet.  Yet, there was something more to this one.  The copper scales were remarkable, and not dull as gauntlets often manage to get.  The leather straps were superior, perhaps made from an enchanted being who unfortunately may have been a simple meal to the copper dragon...

He finds himself near the rear of the building, looking about for his master...[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Jareth's eyes are defiant and enraged as he is walked into the common room, bound and gagged. The gag itself muffles his curses, but his intent is clear as a regular stream of muted mutterings comes from him. His hands don't move, though, making it clear he isn't casting, just swearing. He doesn't bother trying to get out of the ropes, figuring it would cause more trouble, but his mind is focused on repaying this infuriating insult. _Damnable bastard! Just ask the soldiers I fought beside, if you want to know I helped!_ runs through his mind, even as red-tinged thoughts of revenge lurk in the corners of his mind.

_He would accuse my father of conspiracy? Rich, accuse a dead man who cannot defend himself. And to insinuate my father and I are alike! It would be nice to feed that man his lying, serpent's tongue!_


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 15, 2010)

Darling set her borrowed hat back on Cedric's head as she walked up behind him. It looked no worse for the wear and smelled faintly of the girl's perfume. She took a deep breath of the cool night air and put an arm each around Elms and Cedric as she sat down between them at the table. The alcohol was mostly danced out of her system, but she was still enjoying herself and the sound of the music made her feel glad to be alive.

Malaroc was sitting across from them, tinkering with a mess of items that Darling couldn't identify. He looked up as a group of men approached. Darling followed his eyes and recognized a couple of the men who had run off with the Dwarf as soon as she'd arrived at the battlefield. 

"Aren't these our comrades, being paraded around in chains?"

Malaroc excused himself as Darling's attention was drawn to a robed man who seemed to be responsible for this grim arrest. More accurately,  she noticed the golden sash around the man's waist. It gleamed in the light and tugged at something in her mind.

[sblock=roll]
Bardic knowledge for the sash. (1d20+2=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 16, 2010)

"Comrades? You're not saying these men fought in the battle? And their captors seem to count the honorable lord Valorn among them. This makes no sense, no sense I tell you!" 

Cedric tilted his hat forward, hoping to look a tad more serious. "I smell corruption. Whether it's your friends or the high society that reeks, I know not, but this isn't right either way."

[sblock=Knowledge about Dellex' accessory]Arcana: 16
Local: 7
Nobility and Royalty: 13
History: 26
Religion: 15

I hope knowledge spamming like this is okay. Asking what skill I should roll seemed a little wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Also, I remembered I haven't posted Cedrics prepared spells yet.

Lvl. 0:
Detect magic
Message
Prestidigitation

Lvl. 1:
Mage armor
Magic weapon
Expeditious retreat[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=Malaroc] The young shaman keeps an eye to the woods behind the wayhouse as he walks near the building. But he doesn't see anything... and suddenly he runs into something hard. An invisible wall nocks him on his arse and he knows now exactly where the dragin is.

_"Well that was one way to touch you I guess,"_ the dragon chuckles again in his head.

As Malaroc starts to stand he looks about to make sure no one saw. And before he can get a word in, the dragon speaks, _"I needed to touch you for the next aspect of this spell, and you now have to hurry and go touch everyone else you wish to be able to speak to me and you threw our thoughts. You must hurry it will not last long, and I have to try and add the others without touching them which is tricky to say the least. Hurry Malaroc and I will explain everything in a moment."_

As the dragon shaman obeys he hears, _"Touch only those you wish to be part of the spell if you accidently touch somone else they will be part of it too."_ [/sblock]

[sblock=Jareth]
His mind in turmoil the young warrior mage's thoughts still rage. _"You... try for... you must... to." _The thoughts are not his but are still in his head. The voice sounds femine and distant. He has never heard this voice before and it continues. _"That is... little.... but you... fight inside... calm...must be...." _

Note: thee is one blue cloaked guard in the room with you and Trinham and no one else.[/sblock]

[sblock=Trinham]
As he constrates on his ropes Trinham is surprised to hear a voice inside his head. _"Well at least you are calmer than the other one. Please tell him to smother his hatered or the spell will not be able to penetrate. He must try and be calm tell him to just be calm." _The femine voice inside Trinham's head sounds slightly amused as if it has found something funny in the man's head.

Note: escape attempt successful but will take about 10 to 15 mins. And there is one blue cloaked guard in the room with you and Jareth and no one else.[/sblock]

*********************************************

The villiagers try and start the festivites again but it seems no one wishes to celebrate with the dark cloud that now hangs over the wayhouse. And now the ale has also stopped flowing due to noone allowed inside the wayhouse.

[sblock=Cedric] From your history lesson's you know that many years ago the noble started using sashes to establish rank and prestige. Gold was normally for those who worked for royality. Looking for someone to teach you could have led to talk of Dellex as a potental teacher. So roll a knowledge nobility check for him and I'll link that post to you to see what Cedric remembers. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Ready to start I think may take a few more posts but soon everyone will be RPing. And sorry Sugar_Silk that roll was to low for anything specific about the sash, and what it means. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=Trinham's Response]Seeing that Dellex has left one of his lackeys in the room, Trinham is very careful when testing has bonds. In the end he manages to loosen them enough, so that they will be easy to should it become necessary.

Just then, Trinham hears a strange voice in his head. Suspicious but not immediately hostile, he thinks back _Who are you? Why do you want to help and how do I know I can trust you?_[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Nobility & Royalty: 17[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2010)

Jareth makes a small gasp, his anger suddenly overwhelmed by surprise and, though he won't even admit it to himself, a touch of fear. He tries to catch Trinham's eye, cocking one ear forward, then flicking his own eyes up.

[sblock=HM]
_Who the hell is entering my mind? What are you? Some kind of mage?_
[/sblock]

In the back of his mind, though his conscious brain has yet to notice it, there are already things he is learning, filing away in a mental repository. What manner of strikes worked today, what method he should use, a way to stretch his magics a little further... And a way to move swiftly and strike, then get back out of reach...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 16, 2010)

Knowing that she was not one to keep waiting, Mal shakes his head, and runs off to the others.  He is a bit more awake, and not as somber, as he spies Darling with the rest of the adventurers.  He moves to the table, taking care to prevent others from bumping into him.

As he approaches Elms, he claps the mans' shoulder, giving him a welcome.  He takes Darlings hand and bows, as is his custom before turning to the newcomer Cedric, and offering his hand to shake.  "I am sorry, but there is an urgent situation that needs some attention.  As I have seen how you perform in battle, your audience is being requested.  If you don't care to partake of this request, then that is your choice.  All I can say is that my master is here, and she would care to speak to us on an urgent matter..."

He turns, taking his leave and hoping the others follow him to the rear of the building, as he notes the spot he had fallen, and stops... waiting on the others.


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 16, 2010)

Nodding at Cedric's small outburst, Elms stared thoughtfully at the wayhouse that his former battle-allies had just been marched into. "Something isn't right here. I was watching the battle from the trees for a few minutes before it became safe for me to get to that huge barricade... they were both into it, neck deep. That young red-headed lad was a bloody daemon with that weapon of his. I saw him put an end to four or five of those Treylor dogs with my own eyes! They can't think that there was any treachery involved... can they? But what the hell else would they be dragged away like that for?".

As Elms is thinking, Malaroc approaches and claps him on the shoulder. Looking up, Elms nods at the man. "Urgent, you say? More urgent that this business right here?" He gestures towards the way house. "You didn’t see, did you? They’ve locked up two of the men that we stood shoulder to shoulder with earlier!" Malaroc was speaking but Elms, still brooding, only heard part of what the man said.

All thoughts of merriment aside, Elms gently unwrapped Darling's arm from around his shoulder and hauled himself to his feet. Despite the fair amount of ale they had put away, his mind seemed clear. The strange procession had produced a remarkably sobering effect. "I'm not bloody happy.". Elms spat in the dirt, a scowl showing on his scarred face. "I shouldn't be getting involved in all this, I have my own job to do, but this isn't right. Those lads in there saved lives and they've been thrown into some make-shift cell for nothing.".

As Malaroc turns and leaves, looking somewhat pre-occupied, Elms turns back to Darling and Cedric, as he scratched his thick stubble with a grubby finger tip, a lopsided smile appears on his face. "I'm going to spring them out of there.". Elms chuckled as Darling and Cedric said nothing, absorbing what he said, and he raises a hand ""Now don't get me wrong, ol' Elms here has every respect for the law of the land... more than you know, really... but this is no law I ever heard of. Locking up heroes? This is a joke and I ain't laughing.".

Eager to recruit an extra body for his newly-determined cause, Elms realises that Malaroc wasn’t listening to him and, looking left and right, spots the man disappearing quickly to the rear of the inn. Checking his sword, his bolas on his belt and his purse, Elms sets off after the man at a light jog.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 16, 2010)

Suddenly alone at the table, Darling took a moment to clear her head. Nothing seemed to be making sense, and she wondered for a moment if her drinks had been spiked. As Elms disappeared around the building after Malaroc, she stood up slowly from the table and used her fingers to draw quick shapes over her eyes. _'Aufero velum.'_

[sblock=ooc]
Cast 'Detect Magic'

Spells per Day
Level 0: [x] [x]
[/sblock]
 
Moving slowly to follow, Darling looked up and down the street. The thought crossed her mind that she didn't really know any of these people. It was obvious that none of her fellow pawns knew who's hands were moving them. How long would it be until they were all sacrificed for the greater plans of some unknown mastermind? She could leave them all to their fates, find a comfortable place to wait out the night... maybe even add some coin to her purse, but then what? How many armies were gathering in the shadows? How long before the village would be attacked again? At least her companions had a few connections, and more to go off of than the peasants.

She rounded the corner, looking calm and collected, but keeping a weary eye out for anything unusual.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 17, 2010)

Cedric was conflicted between concience and common sense. This Elms had a point, it made no sense to imprison someone who just risked their lives for you. On the other hand, springing prisoners from jail, no matter how flimsy the facilities, carried the death sentence. If there actually was corruption in the upper ranks, they had no guarrantee of even getting a fair trial. Should the imprisonment be just, they could risk hanging for nothing. If it wasn't, however, he could end up passing on a great opportunity to make a name for himself, and condemn innocent people to jail in the process. The ale wasn't making his internal dilemma any simpler.

He could have sword he had even seen a royal servant in the procession driving the prisoners, making the thought of foul play even more chilling. The speculation was giving him a headache. He silently vowed to do nothing until he had learned more.

Mals proposal was much easier to cope with. Urgent matter, combat, even a chance to learn something about him by meeting his master. Cedric stood up, urged Far up on his shoulder, and walked after the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

The group walks around to the back of the building and suddenly Darling gets a major ache inside her head. Magic is present, muiltple spells of great strength. She has to let the spell go or risk having her head feel like a melon smashed with a mace. Then...

_"Is that everyone then, Kamati?"_ the voice asks in everyone's head. Then each of you hear Malaroc's voice inside your head.

_"Yes it is,"_ he says thinks in answer to the feminine voice.

_"Very well I did not see some of them on the battlefield this day but I did see the two locked up inside this building and they will be of great help in the task I must set out before you. Before you all."_ she continues.

_"Put away your thoughts of revenge on the Treylor, young red haired bon'dradi. If successful in this task, I do not believe the Treylor will invade the Five Kingdoms."_

_"Do not worry of wealth graceful griffion rider, for the reward of this quest will be more than you could spend in two lifetimes."_

_"Put away your bitterness for what has gone before wizard. The deeds of the past can always be covered by the deeds of the present."_

_"And you young warrior-wizard, do not let the few who treat you wrongly make it so that you lack trust for the many."_

_"And city man I like your train of thought so far," _the voice says with a hint of a smile you can almost feel. _"But patience, first you must know what you are going to do before you act, at least once this day."_

[sblock=OOC] There got it so everyone can still RP together and Jareth and Trinham are still tied up. Am I good or what. [/sblock][sblock=OOC]

Didn't forget your knowledge roll Lughart will post that tommorrow. Please everyone continue like what I read tonight. [/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 17, 2010)

Stood perfectly still, frozen to the spot, Elms wondered what the hell he was hearing. Turning his head he could see Cedric, Malaroc and Darling all stood nearby wearing suitable surprised expressions... well... perhaps not Malaroc, he looked peaceful, almost reverent.

"What the hell is going on here, Malaroc? What is this voice I hear? Some kind of trickery?". Then slowly, suspiciously, he thought _"Who... what... you like my thoughts? You call me 'city man'. Nobody here knows anything about me, what else do you know of me?"_.

Shaking his head at the strange event, Elms walks forward, hand on the pommel of the sword sheathed at his hip, trying to spot anything out of the ordinary in the immediate area.

[sblock=Spot roll.]Spot roll upon hearing voices in my head. (1d20+6=19)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 17, 2010)

Glancing over at Trinham, Jareth sees that he appears to be slightly distracted. However, Trinham responses to Jareth gesture and says "Calm down Jareth. Cool thinking not anger is required to get us out of this." Nodding toward the guard, Trinham continues "After all Lord Dellex only has the good of the kingdom at heart. As soon as he realises that we have had nothing to do with the Reygurian he'll let us go."

Becoming aware of the mind link, he thinks _And if you believe that, I have a treasure map to sell you._ 

[sblock=OOC]Trying to *Bluff* the guard. (+4) but should have a significant situation bonus due to Dellex thinking Trinham is just a country bumpkin.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 17, 2010)

_"Hah, I'd like to hear what deeds you have in mind for us if they're to bury the skeletons in MY closet."_ Cedric thought to himself. After hearing the thoughts of some of the others, he realized he might not have been thinking to himself. He made his most serious face, adjusted his hat, and gazed slightly upwards, as if adressing the sky.

_"Guide us then, great spirit creature! Show us the path to justice, and let us be your agents in the world of mortals."
_
"What're you all just standin' around for!" Far cackled, not being privvy to the mental communion. Cedric grabbed his beak. "Shhh, were being adressed by the higher powers! I'll tell you all about it later!"

[sblock=OOC]I'd like to state for the record that I'm not completely oblivious to whats going on, unlike poor Cedric. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 17, 2010)

_Good of the kingdom, my ass!_ comes Jareth’s sharp mental reply. _Now, who are we speaking – well, thinking – with, or at, as the case may be? I know Trinham, somewhat, but as for the rest of you mind-voices, I want to know, and I want to know now._


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 17, 2010)

_"Just who the hell are you, demanding things of me inside my own head? What the hell is going on? Believe what? What treasure map?"_

Quickly becoming more and more agitated at the usual situation, Elms stalked around the area that Malaroc had led them two with a face like thunder. Something must be special about the area and he intended to find out what.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

_"Calm, everyone please remain calm."_ the feminine voice says as it seems anger's start to flare. _"The spell is one I have casted to give you the ability to speak to me without alerting anyone else. I know not your names so maybe introductions are in order at that."_ again you can feel the smile that must be wide on this woman's face.

_"I am the spell caster and Mistress of Mystery, but you may simply call me... Emma."_ comes the voice close to chuckling.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2010)

"She means well, and I am indebted to her.  I am Mal, and I helped to fight off the Treylor.  There is much she can offer us, and her help would benefit us all.  If you can not trust her, then trust me, for my actions show my honor."

Mal turns to face the rest of the group, no expression of surprise at the new circumstance to them all.  Those that he can not see, he remembers their voices from the battle.


----------



## Lughart (Sep 18, 2010)

_"Well, uhm, hello ladies and gentlemen. What the hell is going on? My name is Cedric Chindler. Can these people be trusted? I don't know you and you don't know me, but I assure you, I'm pretty easy to get along with. God, she's pretty. I'll also work on censoring my thoughts for the enjoyment of all."

"And Elms, I believe the map was a rhetorical device."
_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 18, 2010)

_"Who am *I* to demand things in *your* head? Have you considered that to *me*, *you* are the voice ringing in *my* head?"_

Jareth tries to sigh around the gag in his mouth, but only succeeds in making the damn thing warmer with his attempt to expel air.

_"Hell. Doesn't matter anyways, since I'm tied up in here until that bastard mage finds someone who can verify my actions on the battlefield. Not that he will listen to the soldiers I fought beside. No, that would be too easy, and they'd surely be corrupt. Or dead soon, I imagine. After accusing me of treason! That man will not smear the name of Jareth Kyras with impunity! I'll wrap my chain around his damnable throat until his lying tongue turns purple!"_ By the time Jareth finishes, the thoughts are practically echoing in his head.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=Lughart] Fished out the knowledge post you can go ahead and read up on the two other spots also there:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4845103-post6.html [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 18, 2010)

Darling's head swam. Between the magic that overwhelmed her, breaking her spell, and the sudden chatter of half a dozen voices, she could barely tell which way was up. _"Darling."_ she thought to the myriad minds with whom she was suddenly communing. _"Your'e all so loud!"_ She closed her eyes tight and covered her ears while several of the participant's thoughts overlapped in her head. The sound of this 'Emma' seemed different to her than the others. Emma was used to communicating this way, she could tell. Darling, however, was not. She unclenched her eyes and looked around at her fellows. 

Malaroc's demeanor was reassuring, and she couldn't help thinking; _"If Mal feels so at ease, I suppose this Emma can't be ALL bad. Our imprisoned friends seem joined in spirit with us as well! Which shows a peculiar understanding of the situation, and saves us some trouble trying to break them out blindly. Your plans, Emma, seem at least parallel to ours for the moment... so pray tell what would you have of us?"_


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 18, 2010)

Struggling to hide thoughts of selling Elms a fake treasure map, Trinham concentrates and replies to Emma _Trust is earned my lady. I may be a country bumpkin but I am not as green as I'm cabbage looking._ This is particularly apt coming from Trinham as he is somewhat rotund. Meanwhile his thoughts continue _However, you have been vouched for, so I will tentatively trust you._ 

To everyone he thinks _My name is Trinham Woods, I'm a solider, who knows some magic._


----------



## Lughart (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]The introduction bit took all weekend, so I hope no one mind me breaking it off.[/sblock]

Cedric decided to play ball. A spellcaster capable of binding together the minds of seven people was a suitable master indeed. He even heard her mention a reward, maybe not to him, but the potential was there. Time to start impressing people.
_
"That was everyone by my count, unless Elms wants to save face with a more formal greeting.

Emma, before we start risking our necks, can you shed any light on the current situation? Now I'm not entirely sure, but I think the man who arrested Trinham and Jareth was Dellex Kilgrane himself. Why would the second in command of the Kings army come to Harkon to arrest his own soldiers?"

As for the men in the tavern, my raven might be able to send in a small object or two. Is there anything you need? Weapons? A distraction?"_

Cedric asked Far to fly around and over the tavern to look for open windows, holes in the wall, or any opening the bird could use to get into the building.

[sblock=Spot]Fars spot: 25

IC seems to love me.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2010)

Trinham responds _Thanks all the same Cedric.I have managed to get my hands free and I can use my magic, when required. The only thing is it could get a bit noisy, so we may need a distraction for the guards at the door._


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2010)

_"While I appreciate the idea, I have a feeling it would only make things worse. What we need is a group of witnesses who saw us fight in the battle. Then they need to be taken to Vance Valorn, NOT that mage-bastard. Should be easy enough for ones fighting beside me. Just find some of the soldiers on the left flank who fought with Jareth Kyras. Or Lord Kyras... I have no idea how Valorn told them to address me, no matter how many times I've told him I'm not a Lord. If all else fails, just ask about the red-haired young man with the spiked chain."_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2010)

"Let us hear 'Emma' out, for her presence should not go unheeded.  Acting rashly may bring about more trouble than we can handle...

Master, why have you gathered us here and what is it that we can do to end this war?"

Mal turns to face the place where he would have run into the dragon again, had he not stopped this time.  Not sure if she was still there, or if she had hidden herself, he awaits her response, seeing that the others are intent on freeing his allies from battle.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 22, 2010)

Once she had sorted out the voices and everyone's shock wore off, Darling found this mental link a little less painful.

_"I agree with Malaroc, and Jareth speaks wisely even under wrongful arrest. I know you're all coiled for a strike, but lets suppose we do release our men from their bonds... it won't matter if the charges are false. Innocent men don't run. If Valorn will hear the truth, then I vote we speak to him, but let us hear Emma's plan first."_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2010)

*HM's post # 5,000*

The female voice gives a rich chuckle at being granted permission to speak. And then after she stops she says, _"Yes, yes we will get to forming a plan soon, but first I have a story to tell you. A rather long and old story so you may wish to return to the table and not draw undo attention."_

Everyone agrees (I hope) and returns to the small table outside the wayhouse while Trinham and Jareth continue to sit inside. They sit down before each other and wait for Emma to continue.

_"Once long ago the woods across the river yonder belonged to a powerful being. A creature if you will of magic, who we will call Vester. He was content and never stirred far from his realm, living peacefully in the forest now call The Farshaw Woods by those who live there now."_

_"He lived alone for a time and then eventually he like others attracted a following of sorts. This men were for lack of a better word, were brigands and evil. They were pirates who used the river outlet to the ocean as a means to hide from pursuers. They lived in a huge network of caves that riddles the ground below the trees and is said connected to every corner of their realm. They could abandon a ship and hide in the caves, emerging later miles away where another ship laid in wait."_

_"Vester appluaded these evil men for their cunning and let them dwell in his domian for a share of the spoils. This went on for many years and a second generation became known as Vester's Reavers in some parts of Fanshaw and Norden. The worked the trade routes and this very river here. But eventually that was put to a stop by a band of heroes, heh heh."_ Again the chuckling starts althought soft and friendly._ "Not unlike the group here."_

_"And although they were nearly wiped out a small group remained to serve Vester and his new lazy attitude. For no one can be idle for years and then exspect to do everything themselves. heh heh. So the lazy Vester kept his following until - what he would call the invasion - the migration of the Nandirly, the wild elves from Treylor."_

_"They were given the land by the new King of Brolim, for their service in helping him keep his throne. The Battle at the Meadows they called it, more like the Slaughter in Water. Your dwarf friend was their along with his other friends. They were very helpful in preventing the king from falling into a trap, so I heard many months later."_

_The voice stays silent for a moment and then with a great *sigh* starts again. "I'm sorry that maybe a story for another day, perhaps when you all come back from this little 'errand'."_

_"Where was I?"_ She asks herself._ "Oh the Nandirly had migrated to the land given to them by the king. Lands only a few knew where held by Vester and his troupe. And of course the presence of a few hundred elves might have indeed looked like an invasion. But the fighting was really one-sided as Vester's Reavers were not many and not as well equipped as the elves."_

_"Forced to flee, Vester escaped. heh heh. Sorry I am just remembering that day he was like... well it was very funny trust me."_

_"Vester didn't sit idle after his forced eviction from his home. He started to plot to once agian return to Farshaw. He and his few minions spent the next several years learning all they could about the Nandirly. I don't know what he did during these years I sort of lost track of him."_

_"When he finally surfaced again it was to I believe make a fake attempt at revenge on the Nandirly city. I say fake because had he wanted... well I don't know what he wanted, but what I learned later was what has led me here to all of you."_

_"I found out that during the attack Vester had several of his kalamti go back into the network of caves and hide something. Something the Treylor value, something he stole from them, but led the Treylor to believe it was the wild elves. I don't know what it is, only that it is heavy needing several people to lift. I believe the Nandirly don't even know of this and it is forbidden for anyone of us to go to warn them. But it is not forbidden to send heroes on a quest. And that is what I wish of all of you."_

_"I ask all of you. Will you accompany Mal to the forbidden lands of the Nandirly. To brave the old catacombs of Vester's Reavers. And find that which was stolen from the Treylor, and return it to help stop them from bringing war to all The Five Kingdoms?"_


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2010)

Trinham has always enjoyed stories, so he listens fascinated to Emma's tale. At the point where she mentions it been forbidden to tell the Nandirly, he can't help but think _Who's forbidding that?_ He then mentally blushes as he realises that he was thinking "aloud". As she finishes her tale and asks for help, he replies _I would like to help but I am a solider in the Bear's army and I have given my oath. Also, if I were to escape I would become a fugitive. While this doesn't bother me, Dellex is vindictive enough to go after my parents._ 

Waiting for the others to response, it occurs to him that Emma appears to have been around an exceptionally long time and he can't help wondering who or what she is. 









*OOC:*


Congratulations on the 5k posts


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2010)

Jareth scowls, though the only one capable of seeing it is Trinham. _"Interesting story, but I don't really care. There is no way I'm just going to run off and fetch this *thing* because you asked, while I have pressing business elsewhere. Maybe after my own business in Nandirly lands is concluded, I might help, but definitely not before. And even then, I probably won't. I don't want to see this war end so nicely. I want to stand atop piles of Treylor corpses, make them pay for what they did to my family!

"If you want to try returning this thing, be my guest. I won't work against you, but I came here for retribution, not diplomacy."_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 23, 2010)

Mal only shakes his head slightly when the story ends, and the two respond so quickly.  Trinham was indebted to the army, while Jareth was too angered and blinded by revenge to think of anything but war and death.  He already knows his choice is laid out before him, yet he did not know how he would accomplish it so easily.

As he was thinking, his hands moved deftly, almost without his noticing what they were doing.  He often found himself lost in thought, only to find that his hands often kept busy tinkering with tools, working at fashioning weapons.  It started with arrows, then arrowheads, knives and other odds and ends.  As he looked down, his head cocked sideways, as he stared down at what was on the table.  Unknowingly, he had finished his task, as the recognizable features of a grand gauntlet, perfectly put together, sits there.  He picks it up, looking over it, marveling at the intricate straps, the copper plating, and the small spikes mistaken for studs.

Quickly donning the new weapon, he finds that he is able to wield the gauntlet with little ease, almost as if it was fashioned just for him.  Then again, who was he kidding.  It WAS fashioned just for him.

'It would seem that I have completed your little test, as I have my gift assembled now.  Thank you, 'Emma'...."

The word Emma is emphasized, as he looks around the table, smiling as if nothing was amiss.  Answering Jareth's thoughts, Mal interrupts...

"Jareth, for each Treylor that you stand atop, with their life gone, how many other innocents will die?  How many will you selfishly sacrifice for your own revenge?  How many more brothers, sons, daughters and parents will feel the pain of loss?  It is your choice.  You can move to be blindly guided by revenge towards death of Treylor at the expense of innocents...  Or you can honor your loss by preventing it from happening again.  One will cause the cycle to continue, to escalate, to overcome all that is good.  The other will end the cycle, able to help find peace.  I can not say I would not do the same, but my path is chosen... I go to end the war by finding this item and returning it."

Mal stops, thinking on it, as another smile forms.  "But there will still be fighting while we are gone.  The Treylor will not cease their attacks.  They will reform, attack, learn from their mistakes.  We will need to hold them off while those that accompany me to the caves work to finish our task.  Perhaps your revenge might be sated..."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2010)

Jareth seethes at the 'questions' directed at him by this... Malaroc person. Someone he only met today on the battlefield, someone who knows nothing of him. _"Selfishly sacrifice? At least I'll be fighting them, putting a stop to it directly, rather than running around a cave, looking for something you don't even know is there! I will do my damndest to stop the Treylor, and this will end, when the Treylor find their casualties are too great to continue this campaign. 

"As I thought-spoke, I won't stop you from doing what you think is best. But I've got a life to save, then Treylor to kill. I'll happily hold the lines while you try to find whatever-it-is, and smile when the Treylor fall beneath my chain and magic. If you succeed and stop the war, I won't seek to continue it. But as long as they keep coming, I'll be there to meet them."_


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 23, 2010)

_"Jareth, we've only just met. I don't know your past, but I would think you would want TRUE vengeance. If Emma's tale is true, they are only marching in response to this 'Vester's' machinations. If someone set their dog upon you, would you blame the dog, or the master? The Treylor were used. I don't mean to absolve them of their actions, but isn't the cold heart who riled them to war the one who should feel your chain? As for the life you must save, I again know nothing of this, but would that life be saved if the Nandirly are made aware of this plot?"_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2010)

_"It was their choice to murder my father, not a response to the thief. *If the story is true*. As for the man I plan to save... Stopping the war would not help him, I think. He's in trouble because of me, not because of the war. And I'm going to make that right."_


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

Lora sat in her room, bound and gagged, sweat running down the back of her dirty, dust covered dress. Her blue eyes shifted around wildly, frantic like those of a cornered wild animal.

She was suffocating! The gag in her mouth reminded her of that hairy arm, smelling of leather and sweat. The ropes around her wrists bound her like the grip of her own personal demon.

His face... She did not want to remember his face, but it resurfaced. After all those years she still remembered it vividly, with his wide nose, missing tooth and black beard.

Lora screamed and thrashed around in a frenzy, but to no avail. She had let herself be captured once more. She had promised herself to never let such a thing happen again, and yet it did. She vowed revenge on Dellex, who used her and the others as scapegoats. And she despised Vance for being such a weak-willed nancy boy. He was all glory, huffing and puffing, but when the moment came and she needed him he failed her.

And her "men", that sorry lot of ingrates who knew only how to swing swords at others and could not fit a brick in a square hole.

Lora vowed that she would change - being good meant nothing. She was smart enough, the girl knew that. She simply was not ruthless enough. The world did not care for her suffering, so why should she care for the others? Any one of those peasants she risked her life for today, would not move his finger to help her. Nor would the servants, or the men-at-arms.

Vance wanted only the damp spot between her legs and nothing more. VANCE! Rage flew in Lora's mind like a torrent. She would geld him if she got the chance!

First thing's first though. It was time to take action, and free herself.

[sblock]Lora is seething. If this thing requires a willing subject, she is unwilling. If not, she can roll a will save.

HM, I think I'll just go full Wizard maybe. We'll talk about this later. For now, what rolls can Lora make? STR checks to break the bonds? Or Escape Artist? Search and Spot to look around her room? can she drag herself over to a sharp object or corner? Int 19, she can figure something out I'm sure  [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Sep 24, 2010)

_"I stand with Malaroc! If we actually have a chance to stop the war  without bloodshed, I'd have to be mad to refuse it. Jareth, If you're  dead set on you own path, at least we might help each other along the  way. The first order of business should be to get you two out of that  tavern, not bickering amongst ourselves! We can discuss Emma's request or  try converting each other to our respective causes afterwards.

As dear Trinham has a family to protect, I suggest trying to persuade  lord Valorn as plan A. Else we could burn down the tavern. In the  resulting chaos, Dellex might just believe you died in the fire."_


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 24, 2010)

_"Right! I wager I can convince the lord to release them, but only if we can get him alone. I don't want to be captured by this lying wizard as well. Plan B should be to lull the guards to sleep. Perhaps spell? It would give us time to escape without raising any alarms or destroying any property. Though, that would leave the other prisoners worse off once they discover the escape. It would be best to have the lord release them all at once. Who were the others they took away? Any thoughts as to where they are being held? Perhaps Far could try and find out for us in case negotiations fail..."
_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=Lora] The sweat stinging her eyes Lora casts about for someway to release her bonds. Her tempers flaring, and in her head the faces of the men she has known. The thug that.. that... took her. The man in the irregular's camp that tried, Fallon, Vance, Claude, Trinham,... Aidan she nearly smiles, and then Arthur. 

The image of her brother brings a little peace but yet it is still hard to see as the bonds keep her from wiping the sweat away. And she closes her eyes remembering her brother's face. Remembering the day he stood still long enough for her to sketch him. 

Then a noise at the door takes her out of her muse and she shakes her head to get the cursed sweat from her eyes. Blinking and blurry eyed she looks up to see who has entered and she gasps in shock. Arthur's face is suddenly on one of Dellex's blue cloaked guards. She closes her eyes tightly and opens them again thinking it just in her head. But when she looks again he is still standing before her. The white tabard with the blue bear over his armor and a helm tucked under his arm concern on his face.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

Lora thought this a ploy, one of Dellex's machinations. But how would he know of her past? And why would he deem a lowly peasant girl so important as to deceive her with illusions. Logic suggested that this was really... "A... Arthur?" her voice came out weak and raspy, she had not had any water since before the battle.

The girl tried to twist her neck up to get a better look, but that was impossible as she lay tossed on the side on the bed she had grown fond of just a night ago. "Is that really you?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2010)

Wanting to deflect the argument with Jareth, Trinham interjects _"Most of you are missing some history and there is not time to fill you in now. Take it from me, what Dellex really wants is to get at Martomum. Preferably dead. The rest of us are just collateral damage so to speak. That said he seems to really hate Jareth for some reason. In fact I wonder..."_ Trinham sharply cuts off the thought before continuing _"I strongly suggest someone talks to Martomum before doing anything irrevocable."_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=Lora]
"Shh.. shh Shaeria. It's me." He says after removing Lora's gag. She smiles as he takes the blanket to wipe away the sweat from her face, how long ago did he stop calling her "Shaeria" or in elven beauty, the only elvish word Arthur knew. 

"Now you have to tell me what's going on. But quickly I am suppose to be standing outside your door I must not be found missing." Finished with his ministarations Lora feels alot better. Seeing Arthur well and here she...

"Shaeria?" Arthur looks at her questioningly. "Why are you smiling like that? No never mind that. Sorry, now please tell me. How did you get here? Why were you arrested? Is it true what hey are saying about you in some plot with the Reygurians?" he sits at the edge of the bed and helps her to sit up a little bit more comfortably. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Update for everyone tonight sorry I need to be back at work in less than 8 hours. Which sucks. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=Lora's reply]Lora couldn't believe this. It was almost too good to be true, and deep  inside her gut was twisted with mixed feelings. She wanted to slap  Arthur, and hug him, and possibly drag him away from here. However, she  had promised herself she would not be caught off guard again. The girl  stood, her feet now feeling the nasty pinching pain of blood rushing  back in the meat after a long time of lying twisted in a knot. The  Wizard rubbed her wrists, red marks on the skin showing where the ropes  had cut in, and walked towards the window of her room, but not so close  as to be seen from the courtyard below.

If this was some sort of trick, mind reading spells could come in to  play as well. So she had to ask something even she did not know the  answer of, but would recognize as truth if Arthur was really who he said  he was.

"Tell me, when we were little, why did you tell mother that you had  spilled the bucket of milk in the barn, and not me. You got twice as  many chores to do for the week because my clumsiness."

Lora had always wondered that, and she thought back then he had done it  to protect her, but she had recently started doubting this, as Arthur  was a firm believer in "getting what you deserve". Even a cunning,  illusion wielding, mind reading Dellex, would not know the answer to  this, as even Lora did not know it herself. But she would know if it  were an "Arthur answer" the moment she would hear it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2010)

Emma doesn't interrupt as everyone thought-speaks, but her presence can still be felt. That is everyone but Elms, who sits with a look of disbelieve on his face. And finally he speaks out,_ "I don't want to be sayin' your tale be false Emma. But I have it on good authority that the way to stop these here Treylor is by finding a person that lives in these here parts. A half-elf by the name of Tharivol."_

_"Oh really,"_ Emma thinks slightly amused. _"Who is this Tharivol then? Some lackey of Vester's who may know where the item is? And do you know why the Treylor will not invade should you find him?"_

Elms looks alittle uneased by the direct questions. _"Will I'm not to sure on all that. I was just planin' on findin' 'em and taking him back to Siere. I didn't think to much on what it all meant."_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 26, 2010)

Jareth's eyes go wide in shock. _"Why do you seek Tharivol?"_ The question comes sharply, like an arrow shot from Jareth's mind. _"And why do you need to take him anywhere?"_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

_"Not that it be no never minds to me, but why do you care Jareth?"_ Elms asks questioningly. _"You know something about him being able to stop this war?"_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

_"Hell if I know if he can stop the war. I just know he's facing a death sentence for... helping me, several years ago. He's the one I plan to save, but it won't be so you can haul him away elsewhere. And that's more pressing to me than any sojourn into a cave for something that I'm not quite willing to believe exists."_


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 27, 2010)

_"A death sentence? That sounds like some strange 'help' that you received. Not that it's your business, but as you may have a stake in this, I'm here to retrieve him, protect him and usher him back safely into the arms of... my employer. I won't see him put to death. It sounds like the information I was given is a little out of date, though. What say you and I work together, Jareth?"_

Elms looks around at the faces of his new colleagues, still uneasy communicating in this odd way.

_"I saw you out on the battlefield today. I could use a travelling partner with talents like yours. Hell, I was going to break you out of your little prison without this little revelation, ask Cedric and Darling. Come with me. I give you my word as a guarantee on his safety."_

[sblock=OOC]Cheers for the step-in, HM. I'm back on the ball now and there's nothing on the horizon to get in the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

_"Those talents you mention... Tharivol is the one who taught me how to do all those things. And today's battle was not a good representation of what I can do. But in teaching me, he violated the Nandirly laws. Apparently, they found out only recently and are going to conduct a farce of a trial and have him executed.

"No offense, but I'd rather not have help. I already have one person going with me, getting me to Tharivol, and more numbers means more chance of getting caught before I get to him. If I get him back, and you want to take him away, you'll have to convince him. And if you fail to convince him, I doubt there's much you can do to change his mind.

"Now we need someone to go talk with Martomum, assuming you can understand his gibbering, and someone to find the soldiers and peasants who fought beside us. As I said before, they need to be taken to Vance Valorn. He's an arrogant, loud noble's brat, but he has a rather strong sense of honor. And his elder brother, the Baron, isn't likely to be cowed by Dellex, unless magic is involved."_


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 27, 2010)

_"Jareth, my new pal, my words were as much a courtesy as an offer. Let me make myself clear. I am going after Tharivol, wherever he is and whoever he's with, I'm going. If we go together, that would my best case scenario. If I go alone, then I'm prepared. This isn't the first time I've done this, besides I've walked what feels like a hundred damn miles, I don't intend to give up because you don't want a chat as you walk. If you choose to go without me, I'll be there anyway, you just won't see me. Who else seeks this man? You said you already had one person coming along..."_

There is a short pause as Elms considers his statement and studies the faces of Cedric and Darling, suddenly remembering that despite their earlier companionship and revelry, no serious business had been mentioned.

"He's an arrogant bastard, this one!" Elms says aloud, chuckling.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

_"If you are already set on going than I hope you will add helping Malaroc find the stole item from the Treylor." _Emma says to Elms._ "Since you will be in dangerous lands together I will allow him to help you for your word that you in turn will help him."_ There is a pause and she adds, _"And you young Jareth if you promise to help Malaroc then he will help you it seems most of you are after the same goal it should be easy to add another one that is just as important. And I must admit I am intrigued by this news that this Tharivol may somehow be helpful in stopping the invading Treylor."_

[sblock=OOC] Glad you are (Scratched_) back. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

_"And let me make myself clear, Elms. Firstly, knowing each others' names is hardly reason to call one another friend. You can go after him, but I don't know you and have little reason to trust you, and the extra liability and difficulty in having another person along is a hindrance. The other person going with me is... my half-sister. She said she knows a way to safely get to him and maybe get him free.

"And to you, Emma, I have no intention of helping your servant on this errand. Running around a cave, looking for something big is a waste of time Tharivol does not have. They plan to have the trial soon, so I have a time limit. I was supposed to leave tomorrow. I suppose if it doesn't take me out of my way, I can lend a hand to Malaroc, but I won't make an effort that derails me from saving Tharivol's life."_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

_"Oh saving a life is one of the most important things someone can ever do."_ Emma's voice taking on an oddly serious note. Far from her former jovial speaking that is for sure, giving the statement weight that she sincerely believes it to be true.

_"Malaroc and the other's should help you first,"_ she continues. _"And after, you should all seek out what Vester stole. And the more looking the faster it will be that you all will find it." _


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2010)

Mal bows his head to nobody in particular, as he agrees, "As you wish..."

Turning to the others, he adds, "I will assist you in saving this person.  Afterwards, I head to find this item and attempt to end this war.  Now, first things first.  I will seek out the blacksmith, for he was there with me, and can attest to the innocence of the captured ones.  I have spent some time here in this manor, and they know me by my actions as well.  We should all seek out some familiar faces to garner their support.  Hopefully I can get us an audience with Sir Vance..."

Mal thinks on it, wondering if his few days in the manors employ and his work thus far was all to give him accreditation for times like this.  Was this another small twist of his master's wish that somehow now had meaning?  Was she always right?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

_"Does nobody listen to me? I said *less* people, not more! While I appreciate the intent, so many people will be found. And easily. You people just go take care of this cave-searching business, pray it isn't a wild goose chase, and I will save my teacher's life. Maybe the Nandirly will be distracted with you tramping about their woods and not notice Tira and I sneaking through. Hell, try to get their attention. Might very well keep them away from me. I plan on asking Tharivol to come back to the army with me, and you'll have your chance at him then, Elms."_


----------



## Lughart (Sep 28, 2010)

_"You're right, Jareth, no one is listening. They're all trying so desperately to get on your good side so you might help with our quest, they're missing what you're actually saying. But don't worry, I think we can do without you. One we get you out, you won't have to worry about seeing me ever again. Good luck though._
_
By the way, Trinham seems to think this Martomum is the reason Dellex arrested you. He's the dwarf, right? I agree we should talk to him. It could make our job a lot easier."_

Cedric stands up, and talks out loud. "Let's go. We can 'talk' on the way." He walks a few paces away from the tables, and stops, waiting to see if the others follow.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

[sblock=Lora] A confused look suddenly crosses his face as Arthur wonders what,... then it dawns on him an he smiles. "Testing me Shaeria? Haha you were always the smarter one." He says laughing. "I never told you but, it was the look in your eyes. You knew right then you were in trouble, and I could see it. I don't know why myself. I lied to pa, I just didn't ever want to see you have that look ever again."

Arthur stands and moves towards the door to the room. "I can't stay much longer. What is going on?" he asks anxiously. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

_"And Jareth also is not listening, it seems."_ Emma chuckles._ "Soon it will be dark and you must all cross the river, it will be your best chance to go unnoticed. Or you can spend time trying to convince others to help free them and in the mean time making others more alerted to what is going on."_

_"Now I wish for people to accompany my kalamti. This is dangerous task. I saw the battle and thought Trinham and Jareth suitable companions and in their current state they might wish to be freed for the small price of helping. But it seems they have other duties. So they can wait for whoever to hear their story and perhaps free them or perhaps not."_ Emma's voice takes on a certain sad note.

_"But you others seem willing and perhaps I can 'speak' to some of the other captives. And see if they wish to take me up on my deal."_


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2010)

Trinham listens to the conversation between Jareth and the others but keeps his thoughts to himself. However, when Emma mentions his name he interjects _"I would like to come and help out. But if I do, I will be considered a fugitive. This doesn't bother me but I can't risk that my family will be held to account. However, Martomum is my commander. If he orders me to go, then no-one can hold it against me."_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 29, 2010)

Hearing Jareth's objection, Mal simply shakes his head.  "It matters not what you tell me to do Jareth.  I have my own allegiance and will do as Emma bids me to do.  She is wiser than you will ever hope to be.  If she says I am to aid you, then expect it.  Luckily though, you will not have my assistance.  I wish you good fortune on your quest and should we meet again, hope it would be on better terms, and you much wiser.  It would seem that I will be heading to these caves.  Any that wish to join, then we shall cross the river after sundown.  If I go alone, then so be it.  I will do what I must to end this war..." and is if directed to Jareth, he adds, "WITHOUT bloodshed on either side of the war."

Mal looks around, wondering which route each of the others will take as he prepares to leave alone if need be.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=Lora's reply II]Lora's heart trembled - it really was Arthur! She now knew what she liked about Vance - he reminded her of her older brother. The girl smiled earnestly, and came forward, but started talking and laying out the facts - talk now, hugs later.

"Judging by that uniform you are one of Dellex's men. - the girl remarked with a slight hint of disappointment surfacing in her voice. She had hoped that Arthur would be better then to let himself be used as a pawn. Then again, Dellex had both intellect and power, making it hard not to be sucked in by the torrent of his machinations. - in short, when i got your letter i came after you. I couldn't let you go and kill yourself - I can't take care of mother and father, and the farm on my own! And I also had things to do for Mirella on top of that. Plus I... I didn't want to lose you."

Lora looked away for a moment, but continued talking. "In any event, i ended up among the irregulars. So far i've been running errands for Martoumum, whom your master seems to hate with a passion. My current misfortune - the Wizard pointed towards the heap of rope on the floor. - is due to me earning the ire of Dellex, by virtue of helping out Mart. This is the core of it, more or less. Now, how will we get away from this place?" [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 30, 2010)

Jareth snorts. Again, the only one with the possibility of noticing this is Trinham. _"Oh, I'm not listening? I said plainly 'liability and difficulty in having another person along', then you want to have *four* more people come with me? Thanks for calling them off.

"And to you, Malaroc, that's a lot of praise for your mistress. Being a good little drone, are we?"_ The young man's tone is extremely sarcastic. _"And hopefully next time we meet, you will be wise enough to make your own decisions, rather than have someone just tell you what to do. Your notion of ending the war without bloodshed is naive. There's already been bloodshed, and it will continue. Go ahead and try to find this artifact. But the war won't end quickly, even if you do find this item. Good luck, though, and I mean that."_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=Lora] "We?" Arthur says looking perplexed. "We wouldn't get very far. Lord Dellex would just whisk us back to him, like he did that farm boy that was some where here at Harkon." Arthur makes motions with his hands to indicate casting a spell and then pulling a rope.

Then Arthur starts for the door, "I need to return to my duties. I won't be able to help you, if I end up hog tied too. You aren't involed with that... that Reygurian are you? You can't tell me what's going on there? I have heard things... like Lord Dellex saying something about a mission he is on for the king, and that the Reygurian's may have sent obstacles to stop him. They think they can end the war before it even starts at least that's what Lord Dellex says."

Arthur looks back a few steps from the door and holds his arms wide, a forlorn look on his face. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

_"Tsk... tsk... tsk... Young Jareth,"_ Emma says in his thoughts. _"You weren't listing to the story. About how Vester's Reavers used the catacombs to escape pursuit. How they could enter a cave on this side of Vester's Realm and end up miles away."_

The feeling of the voice seems to have lost some of it's cheerfulness as it continues. _"I offered you a way through the lands unmolested and hands to help you free this Tharivol, all you needed do is agree to in return is help Malaroc. Before, after it makes little difference as it will take time to search and the more searchers the faster it should be. But you wish to go your own way, so be it. I can respect that although it doesn't help either of us. *And you need my help more than you know*."_

_"But you may sit there and wait for your Martomum to free you, if he can and, then allow you to go into the elven lands, if he will. While I help Malaroc and those who chose to go with him across the river tonight, and they will be well on there way to seek what Vester stole and I think to also free this Tharivol."_ 

Emma is silent a moment. 

_"Yes now that I think on it, Malaroc please take whoever goes with you and free this Tharivol first. He may be helpful in finding the artifact and you need to start somewhere."_

Then a chuckling is heard by all those who are linked together, it grows and turns into laughter and when it is finished Emma says through more chuckling, _"A race it is then, first one to Tharivol wins. Ready...set...go!"_

The laughter becomes grand and everyone can hear the sounds (outside their heads) of something large rolling around on the ground not far from the wayhouse.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 1, 2010)

"Fine. I'll help Mal free Tharivol first. But I suspect Jareth might try to kill me if he gets the chance."

Cedric sighs and starts walking slowly towards the river. If he arrives  before the others decide on anything, he'll sit down near the  riverbank and wait. He never unpacked his things after he arrived in  Harkon, and aside being quite dirty and unkempt, he is ready to leave.

When he gets a moment to himself, Cedric fills Far in on what has happened.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 1, 2010)

At the childish words of Jareth, Mal simply chuckles.  "I see what you mean by childish, Emma...  He is not ready, as it would seem.  A little quiet time might do him some good."

As Emma speaks to the rest, eventually turning the circumstance into a race, he can only nod, knowing how much of a trickster she really was.  Perhaps this was her plan all along, for he had seen how a rivalry could motivate people into action.  This was such the occasion, it would seem.

"I fought beside you.  I bled with you.  I healed you without questioning.  I offered my aid to you without question.  You call me naive, yet even so, you are so naive to think that saving one man is worth more than a chance to save hundreds, if not thousands.  I wonder what Tharivol would choose.  Hmmm, I guess I will just have to go find out!  I do not need your luck, as I see how it has done you so well, Jareth."

With that, Mal rises, his gear already gathered, and turns to look at the group assembled.  Choosing to speak instead of using his thoughts, he says, "I leave at nightfall.  Those that choose to accompany me are welcome, for it will be a hard and troubled road.  If not, then good fortune to you and it was an honor to meet you all."

Turning to leave, he walks away into the night, wondering if Emma had any parting words for his ears only.  "Emma?" he thinks, wondering if the bond was broken with the others.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=Lora's reply III]The girl looked at Arthur, wondering why was he so easy to trust a man such as Dellex. "Brother, you know you can trust me. I have no proof, but I think Delex has a deeper agenda then ending the war. I think he already has taken up Lord Bairan's duties and it is a matter of time before he is Lord himself. The step from Lord to King is not so impossible to perceive. - she spoke with a calm tone, even though emotions raged on the inside. It was time to grow up and use her intellect for more then the memorization of cantrips - The Reygurian is my subordinate - a good man, pious and full of stubborn chivalry. He is a Paladin and i have witnessed the holy energies granted to him by his God. As such I think that whatever his objectives are, he believes to be doing good deeds. I have seen no halos of good around Dellex for sure. You... You go ahead and keep your head on your shoulders. I'll manage to get away on my own."

Then the thought entered her mind - farm boy? From Harkon? That was Aidan! "Wait, one more thing. That farm boy - is he dark skinned and does he talk with a country accent?"

The girl paused and sat on the bed, thinking about Dellex, Aidan, Arthur and the whole bloody mess with the Treylor. So her captor was a powerful enough Wizard to teleport people against their will? It would prove difficult if the situation required his death. She had to find herself a scroll of Antimagic Field, and prepare for the worst just in case. "By the way, in case you have forgotten, you were a farm boy not but a year ago." Lora remarked with a snide tone.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 1, 2010)

Emma's sarcastic comment about waiting for Martomum to free him made Trinham realise two things. Firstly, he needs to carefully consider his options but not until he could think in private. Secondly, Emma sounded like a spoilt child who's parents wouldn't do what she wanted. This thought, which he made no attempt to hide from the link, prompted the additionally though that nearly all the people with power over others that he had met acted like this.

Thinking allowed, Trinham addresses the others _"Seeing has I am stuck here for the moment. Can one of you speak to Martomum for me and see if he has any advice?"_

[sblock=Trinham's Ruminations]Once the link has been broken, Trinham start seriously considering his alternatives. In the end it still boils down to the two alternatives he considered earlier. Either he escapes and risk his parents being harmed or stays and risks being executed. As to which way to go, Trinham thinks it all boils down to Dellex's personality. The way he reads it, Dellex currently considers Trinham beneath is notice and thus he is only collateral damage. As such he may be able to get off. On the other hand, escaping will definitely annoy Dellex and he is likely to become vindictive. At last, it seems a decision has been made. Unless Martomum orders him otherwise, he will stay for the trial.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 1, 2010)

Cedric sends Far out to look for a short but broad man with a big nose and an enormous beard. If he finds him, he is to ask the man if his name is Martomum Stonebreaker, and if he could spare some time to talk to Fars master or one his friends about Trinham Woods. He is then to report back to Cedric.

[sblock=Spot]Fars spot: 15 or 25 if I can take 20.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=Lora] "Huh? Dark skinned, yes he was... how did?" Arthur starts to say then sees the look in Lora's eye. "Oh," he says coughing. "He was well and off to save his father I think at least that's the story I heard. ANd you shouldn't say things like that about Lord Dellex he is a powerful man and trying to do what's best for all the Five Kingdoms."

Arthur gets a serious look on his face, a look Lora had only ever seen on her father's face but then again Arthur was growing up. "You sure you know nothing then, anything you might have heard or seen. I could... well I don't know what, but it could be helpful." [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

As the group gathers itself together and readies to head for the river they all notice the spell that was binding there thoughts is gone. The only one still in contact with "Emma" is Malaroc.

The sound of galloping horses slowly fills the air as a group of riders enters the viliage and just as quickly gallops through and over the bridge to Harkon. The leader of the horseman was a broad shouldered man with a black beard and flowing white cloak. The other riders all wear the blue cloaks of the soilders of Lord Bairan's army. A banner man carries a long pole with the symbol of the blue bear proudly showed for all to see.

[sblock=Malaroc] _"Make for a spot about a hundred yards north of the keep. There is a small cospe of trees you can wait in, and a surprise for you as well." _The dragon says mirth plain in her words as normal. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=HM]"Then pray that some of them follow.  Otherwise, I would hope you are not sending me to the lions den.  And if so, then hopefully I will be wearing a new pelt soon.  As for your recent task, I have completed the gauntlets, and they are marvelous.  Thank you.."

Mal then makes his way to the river, examining the guards, their rotation, as well as the best spots to move unseen.  He will take his time, making sure that he can pass unnoticed...[/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Oct 5, 2010)

Darling went quiet during the argument. She could tell these strong wills had no reason to hear her words or trust her judgment. Rather than draw out the process she remained silent. The prospect of unknown treasure worth starting a war over intrigued her, but it was too early to play that hand. When Malaroc started moving toward the river, she went along with them and once they had assembled she moved to speak.

"Now that our thoughts are our own," Darling gave a pained little smirk "I'd like to the Manor and speak with the Lord." 

She produces a rolled piece of parchment and taps it knowingly to her temple. 

"I think I have an ace up my sleeve that might tip the scales in our favor and maybe make up for time wasted trading words with Jareth."

Her eyes began beaming with excitement and maybe a hint of mischief.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 5, 2010)

Mal's thoughts were interrupted by the woman that he sees now accompanied him.  Looking up, he sees that nightfall is still a little bit away, and turns back to her.  "Apologies for the bantering earlier, but blinded vengeance is not always a good thing.  I know from experience.  Jareth might learn, then again, he might not.  As for making up time, any help would be appreciated, and perhaps the others will assist.  If not, then I guess it's just us?  What do you have in mind?"

Mal does his best to treat her equally, even though her choice for attire and beauty do not radiate of the notion that she could fend for herself if need be.  But then again, 'Emma' had taught him otherwise...


----------



## Lughart (Oct 6, 2010)

Cedric still sits waiting by the riverbank. He'll join with Mal and Darling as soon as they are ready to leave.

OOC: I'm ready to skip ahead.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2010)

Mal notes that Cedric is nearby, as he moves over to him as well.  "It would seem that it will be us three for now...  If everyone is ready, I am ready to get this trek underway."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Oct 7, 2010)

Darling tosses her bag back over her shoulder, and then unfurls the parchment, leaning in to share the content with the others. As they begin to read, she stares off toward the Manor.

[sblock= parchment]
_"To any of my subjects and soldiers,

treat the bearer of this letter with utmost respect and aid her by any means necessary, under penalty of severe punishment.

Signed,
__Lord Bairan Doovan"
_[/sblock]

"The release of a few minor soldiers should be nothing once I establish myself as an agent of the Bear. We can release the prisoners, acquire all the needed supplies and give ourselves time to achieve our goals."

Darling smiled with satisfaction to herself for a moment before rolling up the document and starting off down the road.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 7, 2010)

"But... I mean, is this true? How can you... This is great, but..."

Cedric takes a second to collect himself. "Is that document real, and where did you get it?" He leans in closer and whispers. "Are you a spy?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 7, 2010)

"I would also ask to know will this Lord Baron Doovan have any sway on those in charge here?  If not, then this would not work to our favor.  If they DO hold Lord Baron Doovan as an authority, then by all means, let's free the prisoners and get on our way."

At the mention of being a spy, Mal turns to Darling, wondering what exactly her response would be.  A spy would not be too out of place, considering her attire and mannerisms.  She could get places most could not...


----------



## Lughart (Oct 7, 2010)

"Not baron Doovan, Mal. Bairan Doovan. The Bear. The king." The last part is almost a whisper.

"Just don't go to Dellex with it. If what the others said about him is true, I think it would be better just to dazzle his underlings." Not about to order a royal servant around, he adds "Of course, you decide."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 7, 2010)

"Ah, the king himself!  Interesting!"  He turns to Darling, wondering what she will decide, as perhaps this little parchment will be put to use.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=Knowledge Nobility DC0]

Lord Bairan Doovan is not king of Pesh, but one of the king's lords of the land with a small (not quite yet) barony. He is however in charge of the army currently and pretty much Jareth and Trinham's superior in every way. Dellex is supposed to be second in command of the army and _is_ known to work alongside the king of Pesh (Haspen I think his name is not to sure right now). And the Bear is at this moment at Harkon Manor.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=Lora]
"Dat be'n a nuffs frum use," Martomum's voice says as he opens the door. Lora doesn't know whether to be pleased or not that the dwarf has finally showed at her door, and then behind him comes Dellex. (Not pleased then.)

Dellex takes charge before the dwarf can speak up again. "Yes lieutenant," he says keeping an eye on Lora's reactions. "You are dismissed."

Arthur salutes and hesitates but a moment before turning to leave his shoulders slumped like he is forlorn. 

Lora stands in the room alone with the dwarf and the wizard and watches as Martomum comes to stand in front of her facing his old companion. "Now ye 'erd an ye know dat toes I takes in ta the wood be no traitors." he says crossing his arms, "Wat is all dis real-ees 'bout mage?" he asks as if not exspecting an answer.

"Not here Martomum," Dellex says in near a whisper. "And I do hate repeating things, so come along both of you." The change in tone and attitude are really surprising. But the wizard leaves them no time to argue as he turns and heads out the door.

In the hall you hear voices lifted in greeting as Lord Bairan and his entourage are being presented to Lord Vir. Odd that Dellex is not there, but thinking that is where you are going you are surprised when he leads you out of Harkon Manor.

"Not 'nother step I be takin' till I's knows 'ere we be go'in." Martomum says stopping suddenly and Lora almost runs into him.

"We are going to see the last two members of your company we haven't talked to yet," Dellex replies. "You do wish for them to be free as well do you not." 

"Wat of Cluede?" Martomum asks. "Ye did no free 'em."

"He is still suspect," Dellex sighs. "Did two people not testify that he stayed behind where the Treylor were know to be.Stayed alone? And came back unharmed? No he will need further questioning."

"Bear be not a stone throws away an'in ye wants ta go all dae way out dere?" Martomum asks suspicously. "Wat ye be up to?"

"What I am always up to Martomum, the safety of our kingdom, and of perhaps are future king. Now let's hurry I should be other places doing a hundred other things." Dellex continues on silently and swiftly.

"Bah!" Martomum says to Dellex's retreating back. " 'Ike Bear wanna do sumetin 'ike be'n king." The dwarf follows silently and soon the three are entering the wayside inn in the small villiage outside of Harkon. Lora still confused and stunned over Arthur follows without a word. That looks to change when she sees Trinham and Jareth still bound and under guard. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2010)

Trinham and Jareth both are unsure about the amount of time that has passed from their capture till the weird conversation, till the time the door to the wayside inn opens for the first time. They do know it hasn't been to long but since they have not had anything to eat or drink it seems like forever and a day.

The door opens and the first person to enter is Dellex, followed by Martomum and then of all people Lora. 

Dellex takes command of the situation immediately and has the two prisoners untied and then some bread, cheese, and water brought to them, and Lora. While they eat he paces back and forth impatiently.

Martomum speaks up, after finding a tapped keg and pouring himself a drink, he seems overly content. "Well we be 'ere. All who wents on dae Spider's Path but dems ye said no be needed."

"Hmm, yes how that would have solved alot of things," Dellex mutters. "But enough of that. I am sure there is some sort of conspiracy going on here, but have no proof as of yet. You are all free to go back to the irregulars camp, in fact I order you to return tonight in all haste. And not leave till I have proof of your innocence or... otherwise."

"Wat's?" Martomum says almost spilling his drink. "Ye be in a hurry to be rid o'us, whys?"


"I am merely trying to find out why there was a Reygurian in the camp of our enemy. Obviously he was leading the Treylor here. How do you explain the maps we found and the fact that this force made it so far across the Five Kingdoms undetected. The Treylor have no knowledge of these lands. So until I know whether he was a mercenary or involved in some other plot. I will not leave any possiblities to chance."


[sblock=OOC] Ok a little insight, Dellex is acting impatient to say the least. Like he wants to hurry this along and get back to whatever. And when he said "involved in some other plot" you get the feeling that whatever this might be he is taking personally like it is aimed against him. 

Things to remember:

1) Vance's father was killed by Reygurians, not assassins but men he spoke to and didn't give them what they wanted and then they killed him.
So Reygurians have been in these parts before.
2) Vance said that the Treylor where coming to attack the Nandirly and that humans were just in the way.
3) Dellex mentioned something about "his mission". And this whole time Bear's army has been headed to Harkon even before they discovered that the Treylor were also. Way back when Martomum was complaining about heading in the wrong direction.
4) Martomum was told to take Jareth on his mission through the Spider's Path, but never really why.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=low lvl group]


You all find a cospe of trees to hide in why you wait for the sun to set. Malaroc finds what was left for him by "Emma" and just shakes his head in confusion as it must be another riddle. [/sblock]

[sblock=items] A small silver feather crafted in great detail. And two paddles (made of wood) they also have been carved to resemble feathers. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 9, 2010)

"Some day, she'll be more upfront with me... but not today..." is all he can mutter, as he takes note of the items.  He inspects them closely, knowing nothing with his master is at it ever seems.

"Once the sun has set, we will cross the river.  If we can stop this war before more blinded vigilantes are created, then the better..."

Turning to Cedric and Darling, he wonders just what is in store for the trio...

"While we wait, perhaps it's best if we got to know a bit more of each other?  I am Mal.  I am a weapon smith by trade, yet have recently found myself learning that there is a larger ordeal going on in these lands.  I have been trained, and am still in training by 'Emma' and am beholden to her for saving me not so long ago."

He turns, gazing out through the copse of trees to the skies.  "She has given me a chance to become more than a mere pawn in this life, and that is why I am here.  As you can see, she has magic, as well as the ability to see things from a larger scope.  She also grants me powers, of which you will soon come to see.  And of course, she is a tester of my wits, always giving me tasks, but no instructions."

He motions to the items left to him, then to his copper scaled gauntlets.  "These are the last test she gave me, and as you can see, they will come in handy.  I am trained in melee fighting, and look to use speed instead of strength.  I also am given the ability by Emma to provide some basic healing when times are tough.  Just stick close to me, and not too far, for my powers are limited to those close by."

Turning to Cedric and Darling, he then asks the woman, who he has NOT seen in battle, "And what are your skills?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 9, 2010)

Jareth snorts as he drinks a little, not trusting food given by Dellex. “The only conspiracy involving us, _sir_, is the one you have imagined and arranged against us. You wanted to know if we had fought against the Treylor, so ask the other people who were there. Or question us with divination magic. This isn’t as difficult as you seem to want to make it.”

The young man rids himself of his thirst and stands, rolling his shoulders. “Now where are my possessions? Or did you sell them for a little extra coin, like the lying whore-mage you are?”


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2010)

Trinham looks up when the door opens. Initially he is uneasy when he sees Dellex come in. But quickly calms as he sees firstly Martomum and then Lora enter. Rubbing his wrists where the bounds where, even though he had loosened them, he is please that he is actually been fed. His stomach thought his throat had been cut. Muttering a brief thanks to whoever brings the food, he pretends to be totally engaged in eating, although he is actual carefully listening to the interchange between Dellex and Martomum. 

When Jareth started is tirade, Trinham flinches involuntarily and his body language says "I'm not with him." as he continued to concentrate on his food.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2010)

Lora kept her tongue when Mart and Dellex came in her room, not without effort of course, but with Arthur's safety in mind. Chopping off a negligent guard's head was not beyond the likes of Dellex.

While they were walking, she signaled her brother, their special sign only they knew from back when they were little, showing him she's thinking of a way to get them out of this mess.

All of Lora's rage had disappeared in the calmness of her calculating mind, which was then abruptly torn to shreds by dear red haired Jareth.

Such taunts would provoke naught but a punishment, and if Dellex could "whisk them back" as Arthur had put it _"Honestly he has had a sister as a Witch's apprentice for years yet he can't tell a Mage's Hand from a Mirror Image."_ the Wizardress thought to herself.

So if Dellex could use such high mobility magic it meant he knew his way around a spellbook. Which meant everyone in the room was in danger if Jareth stepped on his tail too heavily.

"Quiet Jareth! - Lora snapped and gave him a _"Please!"_ look with her dark blue eyes, careful not to give it away to Dellex. - Great machinations are taking place and you are not to question a Wizard's intellect. We are all unharmed and whatever this farce was there is a deeper motive behind it."

She then turned towards the purple grabbed mage and attempted to sound sincere. She was, for the most part. She did not want her brother fried to a crisp. "Lord Dellex, we have fought for the safety of the common folk in Harkon, and Claude was there alongside us. He plunged arrow after arrow in Treylor men and I am certain he is a holy Paladin, albeit a very narrow minded one. Perhaps questioning him with magic would prove his innocence beyond a doubt? I am sure that a scroll or two can be found by Vance's court Wizard. There might be other Reygirians here, asking around the village for men of such appearance could give some details as well. Also, if the Treylor were attacking the Nanderly, why would they burn that village to the ground? There is more than meets the eye here."

Thump, thump, thump - Lora's heart was beating vigorously. In essence, she was proposing what Jareth had already, but in a way that would not get them killed. The girl managed to ignore Arthur - she did not want their secret out in the open.

Still the girl put the "obtain Antimagic Field" agenda a bit higher on her list. Dellex had no noble blood in him - the moment he lost his arcane magic and had a fist in his teeth, he would be undone.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] My connection has been giving me troubles here at the house today, so I need to post this now that I have some access. I wish Borders was open 24hrs , then it would be no worries. [/sblock]

To quick to be seen Dellex's hands suddenly hold an amber rod and small piece of fur in them. Tiny sparks of electricity dance around his hands and...

Lora speaks up,"Quiet Jareth!"

Just as Martomum roars, *"DELLEX!!" *the dwarf's cup spilling as he rises.


The wizard shakes his head as if coming out of a daze and only half listens to Lora as she continues to speak. He places the ruined components on a table and walks to where a pitcher of water sits and pours himself a cup.

"Nows ye made me spill dis an'a ye know there not be much ale in these 'ere parts." Martomum says as he refills his mug. "I'd blames ye and yuir viperish tonuge Jarrth, wuild it not be that ye are half 'ight. Buts fur nows keep it in ye mouth."

Settling down the dwarf takes a drink and stares at the mage. Dellex looks a little shakin as if he had lost a little of the self control he shows to the world. Martomum shakes his head and asks, "Ye said ye ciuld use a groups fur ye mission, mage. An'a I told ye dees greenies be able tae do whatever ye ask o' them, now wats ye be need'n. An'a fur gets a sendin' us back tae camp."

The wizard takes a long look at the dwarf and everyone sits in silence a moment. Standing, once again in control (of at least himself) the wizard takes stock of those before him. "My mission," he pauses. 

"The mission I was givin by King Haspen, and the orders I gave to Bairan are for us to open up negotiations with the Nandirly. Specificly for us to ask for their help in the up coming conflict and..." Dellex stops and looks Jareth straight in the eye. "And we thought that perhaps Tharivol would make a good liason between man and elf. That is why we marched the army to Harkon Manor." Dellex turns his gaze away to study Lora for a moment. "The Treylor have come deep into the Five Kingdoms and although I don't know why yet. We have prisoners to help find answers to those questions and I believe that the poor destroyed villiage was just in the way. They killed every person just to make sure that no one knew they were here. Had we not found that helment, it might have worked."

Turning to the lounging dwarf he asks, "Are you sure these people are capable of following orders? Are they loyal to The Five Kingdoms and King Haspen of Pesh? Do you as their commander take it upon yourself to vouch for their actions and should they prove otherwise... will you submit yourself for punishment?"

"Aye," the dwarf says before taking another drink.

"Then I charge you Martomum Stonebreaker, and your irregulars. To find Tharivol of Harkon. It seems he is not here and I haven't the time for a mundane search. Should your search prove fruitless I will use what powers I have to find him myself. Now I have been from the court to long if you will excuze me..." Dellex turns to go and Jareth looks about to ask again about his gear, the dwarf shakes his head, but the wizard speaks without turning around.

"Your gear will be returned to all of you." Turning he fixes Jareth with a cold stare. "Everything that is except your weapon Kyras. You have insulted a superior and you must be punished in some way." He starts to leave and again speaks without turning, as he opens the door.

"Besides I am doing you a favor. If there are any _Bon'Dradi _secertly about they would kill you without mercy, for possessing a _mojaer-tal_." With that the wizard leaves taking the guards with him.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2010)

As Dellex closes the door behind him, Trinham lets his breath out in an audible "pffew" and finishes his drink in a single swig. "Wow. That was a bit tense." he says in an obvious understatement.

Lowering his voice, he says "Martomum, Lora. there are things you need to know. But lets wait until we are well away from here. Walls have ears." In an action that is unusually for the usually retiring man, Trinham give Jareth a icy stare and hopes that the hot-head has the sense to keep quite.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 13, 2010)

"The only thing that man is superior to is horse manure. Maybe," Jareth snarls as Dellex leaves. "And I will enjoy the day I see him lying in a pool of his own blood."

He rolls his shoulders and cracks his knuckles. "When do we leave?" he asks simply, not even noticing Trinham's gaze.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

"We's nay be leavin' ye be the uns hat to do dis on ye own. I's need tae go talk to dae 'nolls afore dae do sumtin stupid. Just'n ask abouts, tis Tarvold be'n bout sum where's he lives in dees parts last times we been 'ere." Martomum says and then downs the tankard and gets up to leave.

"An'a watch who ye curse at less ye like a bolt up yer arse, greenie." he says heading for the door. Turning he says, "If'n ye don't 'ind out anytin go tae Fallon, he be wit dae army an's dats were'n I's will be." 

With that Martomum leaves the three irregulars alone.

Less than twenty minutes later a blue cloaked guard comes to give them back their belongings. As Dellex had said everything is there but Jareth's spiked chain. The sun is near to setting by the time everyone is eventually ready.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 14, 2010)

Trinham gives Dellex and his guards time to get clear before he checks up on Moggins. The cat is asleep in a tree about a mile away. Trinham reluctantly wakes him up and gets him to approach the wayhouse. At the same time he tries to get him to check if anyone is lurking nearby.

Answering Jareth, Trinham says "I have a feeling that as far as wanting to see Dellex dead, we will be in a very long queue." Trinham laps into silence, daydreaming about killing Dellex. Shortly afterward Martomum leave and Trinham says to Jareth "Well Jareth. Are you still planning to go off with your sister or are you coming with Lora and I?"

Finally Dellex delivers on his promise to return their equipment and Trinham careful checks to find if anything his missing. Fortunately its all there but his sword is in a sorry state as it has not been cleaned since the battle. Deciding that its more important to leave here as soon as possible, he makes a mental note to take care of it as soon as possible. Still he can just hear Martomum balling him out and calling him a _Greenies._ for not taking care of his weapons properly.

[sblock=Assuming Mogins Reports No One is Near the Wayhouse]Trinham casts _Detect Magic_ and carefully checks round to see if anyone is scrying them.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Trinhams subsequent actions are dependent on nobody spying on us. But the "if then's" are starting to stack too high, so I'll wait for HM to respond.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth looks at Trinham, a dumbfounded expression on his face. "Are you serious? Did you not hear a single word said in the last half-hour? We were just tasked to find Tharivol, the man I had planned to save anyway. I may not like where the order comes from, but I had intentions to do so with or without orders. I'll talk with Tira and see what she thinks, but I'll accept you helping on this over those other people. I may not have much reason for you, but it's better than the almost-nonexistent reason I have for them," he finishes with a snort.

"But before anything else, I'll need to talk with Vance, the Baron or Fallon about getting replacement weapons."


----------



## Lughart (Oct 15, 2010)

As the girl seems reluctant to answer, Cedric takes the word.

"I am Cedric Chindler, and my powers are my own. All that I've gained in life, and all I've lost, is due to my own actions and ambition.

My profession is keeping books, but it seems like decades since I last put quill to paper for that purpose. Numbers is a field I have abandoned. My interest now lie in the arcane, in occult mysteries, in magical formulae and theory put into practice. My search for this knowledge has brought me much pain and sorrow, but I will never abandon it, not if my life was at stake. It is my drug, my love and my only companion, and the reason I keep trudging through this wretched existence." 

Cedrics gaze seems to have drifted off into the distance as he spoke.

"My magical abilities are still in their infancy, but could be of use to you should push come to shove. Having buried my nose in books for the better part of my life has also left me with some useful knowledge about a few topics, and could prove useful in all matter of strange situations. I hope I'll be a help on this expedition. I hope I learn new things to be applied in my studies, and when it is all done, I hope you'll have me along again some day."

Having unveiled a little more about himself that he intended, he looks down and pets his raven, before turning his attention to Darling.

"Come on girl, it's your turn. Everyone else has shared."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=ghostcat] Moggins only sees one person near the wayhouse and you get the feeling of someone taking a nap under a window very much cat like. Detect magic reveals nothing but the little bit that comes from the groups equipment. [/sblock]

[sblock=Wayhouse group] By Martomum and Dellex's actions it is safe to assume that they both don't know that Tharivol is in elvish hands. 

And Jareth would get from Tira's statements that entering the elvish forest is dangerous so you really can't just row over in the middle of the day. I figure Jareth is smart enough to figure that early morning or dark of night is the best time to cross. Note: there are no boats of any kind around Harkon Manor [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

The group only a quarter of a mile from the wayhouse sit and talk from the protection of the trees. The sun has finally fallen below the horizon and the sky though still alight is slowly growing dark. 

Then Malaroc looks like he is listening to something.

[sblock=Malaroc] "Prepare everyone when it is dark those at the castle will be busy and you will have your chance to cross. Just toss the little feather in the water. I can not enter Vester's Realm, so please be careful Mal." the dragon says with affection in her voice. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] River crossing tommorrow after XP, then camping. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2010)

As soon as Moggins reports the "sleeping" man, Trinham attempts to warn the others by putting his finger to his lips, pointing to his ear and pointing to the window. Before doing anything else he attempts to appease Jareth without giving anything away to the listener. "Sorry Jareth. Glad to have you with us. You just seemed determine to find Tharivol without our help that's all. Now I understand, its that you simply don't trust people you have just met." stressing the word FIND. "As for finding replacement weapons, we cleared the manor's armoury out before the battle, so you will probably be better off trying Fallon"

Donning his gear Trinham says, "I for one am sick of this place, what say we get out of here." He then instructs Moggins to keep an eye on the sleeper as the group move out.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Malaroc twirls the metallic feather between his fingers and says to the others, "Be ready we are leaving when it is dark."

Darling looks surprised. "Really shouldn't we try to free the others first or at least look for Elms. I wonder where he got to?" she says holding the parchment in hand still.

"Him? or his gems?" Cedric asks with a sly grin. "Ah, you know it's been awhile since we have found a shiny," Far says ruffling his feathers. 

"Shh. You have no nest to put anything shiny in." Cedric scolds the loud bird.

"Still, I'm going to search. Wait for me as long as you can, we three just can't go." Darling says hefting her pack and starting back for the manor the sky a light purple but soon will be full dark.

Malaroc shrugs he has his instructions and knows that his master will be upset if he should try and change them, but still a little more help. He leaves the thought unspoken.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I took liberties but I am pushing this through I really wish I had more knowledge of your characters. I will do Far better in the future LOL. And I found out that soon I will have to start talking for Moggins so that should be fun. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

As the three irregulars leave the wayhouse they notice Moggins making his way towards them. The cat gives Trinham a feeling of "oh well I lost him" as the warrior mage looks around for this "sleeping man".

The sky is dark and lanterns light the outside tables but most of the celebrators are gone. As they start to discuss either going to the manor or the army a roar interupts the quiet of the evening. The beastial growl is echoed by a second and then a third. A horn sounds from the direction of the manor and you hear a cry go out.

*"To Arms! To Arms! It's the Hydra!" *

Lora grabs her glavie and shouts over her shoulder, "Come on you two!" as she heads towards Harkon.

Trinham and Jareth both take only half a step before they stop. Feeling the presence once more of Emma in their heads. Then they hear the female voice as if from a distance. 

_"Your last chance to easily cross the river. The boat is about a quarter mile north and you can make it if you hurry. Any elves on the otherside will be watching the spectacle and those of Harkon will be busy as well."_ Then the voice and presence are gone.

*Elsewhere...*

Up by the trees Malaroc and Cedric hear the roars and then people screaming coming from Harkon. Looking towards the manor from the trees the two see lights from torch fires set about the manor. They illuminate an evil sight, four snake like necks with huge dragon-like heads sprout from a massive body. The huge beast pulls itself up onto the bridge leading to Harkon as the heads roar and arrows fly.

"Distraction indeed," Malaroc mutters heading to the river with the feather in hand.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

The Wizard had prepared spells for combating this monster, thankfully she knew of a way to make it disappear without allowing it to harm anyone. The polearm in her hands felt useless - fighting this thing in melee was utterly pointless. "Distract it for a few seconds, I might be able to kill this thing with a bit of preparation." she directed with her breath running out as she ran.

[sblock]Initative or anything like that?[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 19, 2010)

Jareth scowls as he looks at Lora and her presumptuous orders. “Oh, is this where the vaunted wizardly intellect comes in? Let the men-at-arms and the soldiers deal with it. I’m not about to play unarmed distraction just for you to twiddle your fingers. There are plenty of other people here capable of handling the damn thing, so let them.” Jareth doesn’t make a move to get nearer the commotion of the hydra.

He looks at Trinham as “Emma” intrudes on his mind once more. “Possible some of the weapons have been placed back in there, with the end of the battle. And with the hydra in the way, I’ll check the manor’s armory first. And try to find Tira… Maybe get out of here tonight, maybe tomorrow morning.”


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 20, 2010)

Lora gave Jareth a fiery look over her shoulder as she continued. "Certainly more intellect then you possess, or would you rather spend your days chained up in a cell, or better yet - as pile of ashes fertilizing the countryside?"

The girl smirked and continued with a dismissive tone: "You were the first to retreat last time we met this monster, I am not surprised you are doing so again. Fleeing seems to be the preferred choice of battle for you. Unless you are confronting powerful Wizards with armies at their command, then you are strangely brave! What i don't understand is why you even fought the Treylor if the people here are of no concern to you."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2010)

"And the preferred choice for you, it seems, is lording your supposedly-superior knowledge over everyone around you. I fled from the hydra last time because we were outmatched and could not handle it. That is still the case. The manor has repulsed the hydra before, and can do so again, without our assistance. And I'm not going to attempt fighting it without a weapon!

"As for the people, I don't give a damn about them. I care about the Treylor. I want to kill as many Treylor as I can," Jareth says, simply and coldly.

"And for a wizard, you have a hard time understanding much of anything. Back there with Dellex, I was trying to get a rise out of him and it worked. My insults got a crack in his facade. If I've made myself a target, it'll be worth it to keep him focused on me and diverting his attention from messing with everyone else. Maybe with that, someone can stop his scheming. Or did you not think of that, _oh mighty wizard_?" the young man finishes with a sarcastic bow.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 20, 2010)

Cedric goes pale and tries his best to ignore the beast. "Might I inquire as to what you are holding?" He asks, pointing to Mals feather and digging through his memory. Having spent years cataloging magical curiosities, he thought he might recognize this one.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Arcana to see if Cedric recognizes the feather: 9

I think I know exactly what it is, but sadly, Cedric does not.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Initially following Lora, Trinham comes to a sudden stop as Emma's thoughts impinge on his mind. Once she breaks the connection, he is just about to ask Jareth his opinion on taking Emma's boat, when Jareth's response indicated that he has not changed his plans one iota. This gave Trinham a bit of a dilema. He doesn't like Lora much, even if she does make a passable leader, and he is quite happy to leave her behind. Jareth is another matter. He obviously needs help. It is also obvious that he doesn't want it. In the end Trinham decides it would be stupid for the two of them to go it alone when they could go as a group. "I'm sorry Jareth. I know we have only just met most of the others but there is safety in numbers. Especially going through hostile territory. So I am going to catch Emma's boat. Its up to you whether you come with us or nor. With that, Trinham moves rapidly towards where Emma indicated the boat is.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 20, 2010)

Lora's brow thickened as she halted. "Who in bloody hell is Emma? Anyway it seems everyone has their own opinion, which is fine, but not caring for the people? What are you, a lad with milk around the corners of his mouth? Are you so bitter that you would forsake men in peril? And your plan to rise Dellex's ire almost killed others alongside yourself. - Lora was careful not to let any information on her brother slip trough her words. - now if lacking a weapon is your problem here, catch! - the girl threw the glaive at the scrawny red haired lad, not blade first naturally, but cross sided so that he could grab the shaft. - Trinham do you have any spells left for the day? With a bit of luck i can take this beast out, it should not be very intelligent, and i have prepared two Rays of Stupidity that will fry what little sapience it possesses."

[sblock]HP:20/20

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2010)

Jareth scowls darkly. "And your envenomed tongue? What of that? Much good it's done you, eh? I've already lost everything I cared about, so I stopped caring and won't give a damn if anyone else is lost!"

The young man takes a breath and steadies himself, as he catches the glaive. He contemptuously tosses it back. "Keep it. I don't use such weapons. If you have such a wondrous plan for stopping the hydra, feel free to use it. But I'm not going to bother. Not when your lover can handle it just fine," he finishes, spitting on the ground.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 21, 2010)

Lora pucked her lips in anger and keeled her head to the side. "My envenomed tongue hasn't killed me yet, at the very least. And I'm not sure if you are expressing interest in what i do as a woman to men, but I haven't had a _lover_ - she hissed the word out. - yet! - The girl caught her weapon back and mounted it on her shoulder. - Vance is a puffy, air headed buffoon who let the tales of heroic princes get to his pea sized brain. He is useful as a face for the people to follow, and maybe as someone to lift heavy things. I would not trust him with fighting that thing single handedly. Although the Hydra might find his head too _valorous_ for it's taste!"

The Wizard mocked that last part, but stared at Trinham. "Are you coming at least? And what is that talk of an Emma and a boat? Have you _known_ one of the servant girls?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 21, 2010)

Mal shakes his head, and turns to Cedric.  "This," he says, showing the feather and dropping to float down to the river, "is our way out."

No sooner did he finish then the water rippled at the mere touch of the feather, replaced by a boat that could easily hold them.  It's intricate design was similar to other he had seen, as the runes reminded him of his own markings.  More of 'Emma's' doing, no doubt.  

"Come, let us be on our way.  Emma will not allow the Hydra to wreck havoc on the city unguarded.  It will be dealt with, but its presence is merely here to allow us safe escape."

With that, he hands Cedric one of the leaf shaped oars, as he boards the boat and begins to paddle away...


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

"How qaint!" Cedric says, genuinely impressed. He grabs the other oar and is about to start paddling when he sees Trinham moving towards them. "Seems we have company. Do you know this fellow?"

[sblock=OOC]Maybe a little presumptious, but I felt like giving ghostcat a chance to join us. I can change it if you had planned something else.

Also, Dragonwriter, that's supervillain talk![/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2010)

Jareth snorts, rolls his eyes and walks away from Lora, heading for the manor instead of the bridge. The young man walks with purpose, eyes ablaze as he goes. _Now, to get replacement weapons, find Tira and get the hell out of here! To blazes with that petty woman and the pudgy sorcerer!_

[sblock=OOC]
Heading for the manor's armory first, then go into the manor itself and find Tira.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Malaroc remembers the warrior from the battle but not his name, holding off a second he looks about to speak but Cedric beats him to it.

"I bet you are that Trinham fellow we talked to in are heads aren't you." he says with a smile. 

"I am," Trinham answers turning back to look at the manor, then off towards the villiage. Trinham sighs as he notices Jareth didn't follow. 

"I knew that Jareth guy wouldn't show up. You can always tell the ones with to much stubborness flowing through their veins. Even if you do only talk to them in your head. Come aboard, we are about to leave." Cedric says holding out a hand, then helping Trinham aboard. 

The two are just about to start paddling when Trinham says hurriedly, "Wait! Hold on one second. Please." They hold as Trinham stares at the shore he just left. He holds out his arms and suddenly a white and orange cat leaps into them. "Your getting heavy." he says with a grunt turning to nod to the others he is ready to go now. "All that mousing and then lying around have made you fat Mogins." 

The cat just looks at him through half closed lids as if saying _"I am suppose to lie around it's my job."_

The three men on the boat move through the waters of the river and head towards the otherside and uncertainty.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Trinham leaves for the boat and Jareth heads towards the manor, both leaving Lora standing alone. A commander with no force.

***************************************

Jareth heads towards the manor but realizes excatly where the hydra is blocks him from using the main doors, unless he wants to fight his way to them. He quickly draws up what he remembers of the place and thinks he saw a flood gate on the river side wall. 

[sblock=OOC] There is no stay away from the bridge to get to the manor unless you go around and through the river. I have attached a map I know it's been awhile since you probably saw one. *X* is the hydra's location. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

Trinham arrived at the boat slightly breathless. He may have had a lot of exercise in the lost few weeks but he is still far from fit. Settling down in the boat, with Moggins in his arms, he says "I know we have fought together and spoken mentally but we haven't been formally introduced. I'm Trinham Woods and this is my familiar Mogins."

Trinham listens attentively as the others introduce themselves and then starts looking at the strange boat. "Nice boat. Emma's I presume." he says to Malaroc. "By the way. Who or what is she? She ignored the question when I asked her."

The boat starts to approach the opposite shore, "So has anyone the foggiest idea were we are supposed to go from here? By the way. Has anyone brought any food?"

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft check to identify boat and runes (1d20+12=32)
What a waste of a natural 20 [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2010)

Jareth curses as he sees the hydra blocking the way, and knows he can't make the swim to the river gate. His fists clench in anger and for one half-moment, he considers attacking the beast with his fire magic. He remembers his words, though, snarls again and spins around, heading for the army's new encampment. _Fat lot of good you people did to help me, during that wonderful little incarceration earlier. The hydra can take you, for all I care._

The red-haired human walks briskly, looking for Fallon or his cart as he goes.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=Flashback]Lora was thinking of Mirella, her tutor. The townfolk knew her as "the witch that lives in the woods" and they avoided her, even shunned her when she came to buy supplies or trade herbs or potions for food.

But when their children got ill or when their livestock was dying of the Yellow Pus they suddenly remembered her and dared knock on the door of her secluded cottage. If a field withered, or if winter was taking too long to succumb to spring, they would immediately blame it on _the witch_. Fortunately Mirella was smart and understood their way of thinking, and never held a grudge.

The girl now remembered learning Ray of Stupidity. She had laughed - a rare sight beyond her thirteenth year. A spell that can make someone stupid almost called for pranks! Mirella had gotten a serious expression and shaken her finger - a more fright inducing sight then Lora's father raising his hand to slap her bottom.

_"You must never use this spell on a man unless you want to kill him or you are prepared to nurse him back to health for weeks! Do you remember Will Tellerby, when he fell from his uncle's chestnut tree?"_

Lora had nodded and replied: _"Yes, he was lying in bed and couldn't move or talk, or even open his eyes."_

_"Well you will do the same thing to someone by casting this, and it will leave them as such for several days. Do you remember Will's mother? How much she cried until that priest came from the capital? Never use this spell unless you are full aware of what you are doing!"_

Lora was sitting there, the autumn leaves blowing trough the half open door of the hut. A cauldron was bubling softly in the back of the room, and the air was filled with the smell of herbs. _"So why are you teaching me then?!"_ The girl had replied with annoyance. Upon reflecting on this now, Lora was thankful that Mirella as a truly patient and good woman.

_"Because it might be the only way you can survive the attack of an animal or worse - a monster. This spell severs important links inside a person's consciousness, leaving them unable to do anything but breathe. Target a bear or a wolf, and it will drop to the ground, completely helpless."_

Lora had never cast this spell, until today. She had prepared it, carefully reading the incantations from her spellbook this morning, before the battle had started. She had not used it against the Treylor - a soldier dying by the sword was honorable. Being reduced to a vegetable made of flesh was not. Now it was time - the Hydra had resurfaced, just as Lora had planned.[/sblock]

There it was, huge, four headed and vicious, it's roar loud even from this distance. _"It has four heads! Damn it!"_ for a moment Lora thought the spell would be ineffective. But it didn't harm the brain, it harmed the mind, the consciousness. And that thing was dumb enough to be lead astray by her Dancing Lights.

The girl got within thirty feet of the monster, her feet shaking as she dropped her glaive and formed the sign with her left hand, while retrieveing the small cone hat replica from her spell component pouch. Making the triangle sigil with her fingers, she uttered the words: "INJASA!"

A yellow beam shot out, bright and vivid, with a low humming tone emitting form it. Almost as if someone was thinking hard on a question.

[sblock]HP:20/20, Fort: +5, Will: +3, Ref: +3, AC: 13, Attack (handheld/missile): +4

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 21[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

The three men in the magical boat reach the far shore of the river quickly and quietly. They pull up to a rather small beach like area that allows them to pull the boat up onto shore. The night is still new and the decide to venture further in before camping for the night. 

But the forest is especially dark and noone wants to bring forth a light that might be seen across the river, so they only move about a half mile in before setting camp. The fire is small and in a shallow hole but at least it is some light in the thick dark forest.

Sitting close they hear a cry takin up by many voices, coming from Harkon.

*"Huzzah! Huzzah! Huzzah!"*

[sblock=OOC] A little RP about what you plan, so I know but I'm thinking help will arrive before you know it.  [/sblock]

***********************************************

Jareth heads out into the darkness wondering where the camp might just be... and then smiles. Of course they will be close to the battlesite or at least someone will still be there taking care of the dead. He will find someone there to ask.

He sets out picking up his pace now that he knows where he is going. Only moments after exiting the farside of the villiage and following the road he hears the men of Harkon.

*"Huzzah! Huzzah! Huzzah!"*

[sblock=OOC] Heading out will put you into this  thread  I will post you in tommorrow night after I decide whether or not there is something nasty out in the dark. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Lora approaches the bridge and sees the hydra towering over the edge it's head taking arrow fire from the battlements. Knowing she needs to get closer she advances cautiously towards the beast. 

She starts to hear the sounds of men advancing from the gate. A charge has issued forth because the arrows aren't hurting the hydra. Throwing caution to the wind, Lora moves forward quickly or she knows more Harkon men will die, or worse... Arthur.

She gets close and sees men being flung back by the great beast as it's four heads swing to and fro, attacking all in it's path. Then she sees Vance and he sees her. 

"Lora what are you... _tal'wizen_ get to her! Get her out of here!" he shouts above the roar of the beast.

Lora stands resolute before the great hydra. A beast of strength, a monster of death. And the tiny woman seems like a fly next to a grizzly bear as she stands now in it's devastaing path. 

*"Lora!!"* Vance yells desperatly from the other side, one of the creatures heads blocking his way as the other three heads eye Lora standing there. But she doesn't hear the cries of the men or of Vance. The only thing she hears is the voice of her tutor and the words of the spell coming from her own lips.

From Vance's limited view he sees only the halo of yellow light from the otherside of the hydra and then watches as the four necks all rear up and screech out in pain. The beast then claws at the ground but finds no perches, it tumbles back down the side of the bridge and lands half in and out of the river it looks dead it's necks all flailed about, but it yet breathes. The young lord looks back to where Lora stands, arms still extended and the tiniest yellow glow of her magic yet fading away.

Removing his helment he advances to where she stands and before reaching her he takes to one knee before her. "Mi'lady Loreen, I... I," he looks slightly abashed. And holds his sword before himself point down on the bridge. "I pledge myself to you and your cause, great lady." he says solemnly. 

"Never will I allow any harm to come to thee. Never will I allow harm to come to those you hold dear. And never will thy know suffering while I still draw breath, this I do pledge to you." he says using an knightly oath from days long forgotten.

Rising he looks about to see the men of Harkon and Brend watching him. He then holds his blade aloof, "Three cheers, the savor of Harkon! Three cheers the Heroine of the Western Woods! Three cheers the Wizardess Winmer!"

The men of Harkon all raise their blades or bows and cheer.

*Huzzah!! Huzzah!! Huzzah!!*

[sblock=OOC] Let's continue the epic adventures of Lora here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/295897-off-war-duet-lora.html  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Trinham, Malaroc, and Cedric spend a quiet evening camping on the other side of the river. They had taken to bedding down, after no more roaring or cheering could be heard hoping for an early start.

The following morning the sit around the cold fire pit and chew on a tough breakfast of dried meat, washing it down with water. The only one who had brought any food was Malaroc and that was not enough for all three, and would not last their first day.

Cedric had just put his spellbook away (wondering when he would ever be able to master the more potent spells in it), and had just joined the other two when the group hears a crack of a stepped on branch come from not ten yards from them.

"Who's out there?" Cedric asks hand in his spell pouch. Far takes to the sky cawing but the mage knows the bird is just setting out to get a better look, and will warn him if nessacary.

"I am a guardian of these shores human. And you shouldn't be here go back to your side of the river." comes a feminine voice from behind the trees.

[sblock=OOC] Brush up on those survival skills LOL, just kidding. No init needed just let me know what you want to do and Lughart please give me a spell list for the day - thanks [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 25, 2010)

After the initial shock, Cedric realizes it is time for great caution. "Please hear us out. I think you may agree we have business here, should you let us speak our piece."

[sblock=OOC]Lvl 0:
Detect magic
Message
Light

Lvl 1:
Mage armor
Magic missile
Magic weapon[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 25, 2010)

When Trinham hears the voice from out of the darkness his hand automatically moves towards his sword. Deciding that diplomacy is better than a conflict, he instead interlocks his fingers and puts his hands behind his head. Trying to make it clear that he does not intend to cast any spells. Trinham then calls out "Lady why don't you come out were we can see you. Its hard to talk with a disembodied voice."

Meanwhile Moggins makes himself scarce, hiding up a tree out of harms way.

[sblock=OOC]Attempt at Diplomacy (untrained (+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 25, 2010)

Mal sits quietly, continuing to eat at his rations, wondering just how long they would survive out here in the wilderness.  When the voice comes, he ignores it for now, knowing that though it told them to go away, he had no intention of doing so.  He had something to finish here, and he would do so...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Stepping put from behind a tree the three men are surprised by the tiny woman that emerges bow (arrow nocked) in hand.

"You!" she says excitedly putting down the bow, and address Trinham. "You were with Jareth the other day is he here? Why are you here? This is dangerous if the others found you they would just shot first." she says looking to the trees all about. 

Trinham is shocked to see the red haired half-elf Tira standing before him garbed as if she were a forester or warder in all greens and browns.

[sblock=OOC] A nat 20 and now you are all friends LOL [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2010)

Trinham watches the woman as she emerges from the trees and smiles when he recognises Tira. Slowly taking his hands from behind is head he says "Hello again Tira. Sorry Jareth is not here. The last time I saw him he was heading back to the manor looking for you. We did invite him but he declined. Although I believe he intends to follow once he finds you. As to what we are doing, the short answer is rescuing your father. The long answer is every complected and will take longer to explain. Especially as I'm still not sure of all the twists. So Tira. You implied that its not safe here. Do you know anywhere we can go to talk?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 28, 2010)

"And who says we are alone?  As you seem to have hidden allies... so do I.  You say we are in danger, yet so are you.  Now, put down the arrow, but keep your bow about you.  As Trinham said, the short version is that we are sent to rescue your father, it would seem, as well as another task  that may yet end this war with as little bloodshed as possible."

Mal simply stands, stretching, as he waits for the answer from the woman.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 28, 2010)

"Hidden allies aside, we are nothing without our manners! Cedric Chindler, possibly at your service depending on how this all turns out." Cedric stands up and gives the half elf a deep bow.  "My sullen friend here will remain anonymous if he so wishes, and it seems you have allready met Trinham.

Our goals are as honorable as our methods, but I too must insist on a more relaxed tone if this conversation is to bear any fruit." He hints at the arrow, imagining all the ways it can make him hurt. He is not used to being around battle, no matter how much he has read about it in old manuscripts.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

"My.. my father," the young girl says silently almost a whisper. Then she shakes the red curls of her hair revealing the slight points to her ears.

"My father he isn't here. Do you know where you are? This is 'The Farshaw Forest' named after the human lands of Fanshaw, the first humans to treat with the Nandirly. But those times are long done it seems." she looks away sadly. 

Rubbing an arm across her nose she looks again and asks, "You said you were here to rescue my father? That isn't who needs rescuing. Wait did Jareth send you in his place? Is he coming? I have to watch the river in case he starts across." the triad catches everyone off guard with the new intensity in her voice.

"Honorable or not, I said you should leave and I wasn't lying the Guard kills humans who stray over here now." She finishes starting to head towards the river. "Come on."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 29, 2010)

As Tira says "My.. my father" like that, Trinham suddenly realises that he has mis-interpreted what Vance meant. Actually blushing, he says "I'm sorry Tira. For one moment I mistakenly thought that Tharivol was your father. Please forgive me."

"Its actually, Tharivol we are going to rescue. We believe that the Nandirly are holding him prisoner and are planning to execute him. As we have other business in the forest, which we will explain when we have more time, we undertook to rescue him at the same time."

"As for Jareth. We offered to accompany him but he is determined to do it by himself. Last time I saw him he was heading back to the manor to find you."

So far Trinham's tone had been light and friendly but it turned resolute as he continued. "We have been given a mission which could stop the war with the Traylor and we mean to complete it, regardless of the dangers." His tone softens again as he finishes "We would, however, appreciate your help but will continue with or without you."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Tira stops dead still at Trinham's words. She turns eyes shining from the tears still held in them. "Jareth want's to... to do this alone? Are you... wait you are here to save Tharivol?" she looks about unease.

"Come, come hurry," she says intently. She starts back towards the trees, not heading deeper in, but not heading for the river either.

The group follows cautiously keeping an eye out for whatever it is Tira "saw". After a short walk Tira leads them up a small gnoll that has a good view of Harkon Manor across the river.

"We can not talk in the open," she says moving some brush from in front of a narrow cave entrance. "You can hide in here and I can watch for Jareth, he will come. I know he will."

The small entrance opens to a wider "room" with a soft dirt floor. There is pieces of broken boards and other old debir scattered about. Another passage leads off into the dark from the entrance.

Tira takes a spot squatting near the entrance the brush again helping to conceal the cave. "Now what is all that about a way to stop the Treylor from warring agianst us. And how is it you know what is happening to Tharivol? Did Jareth tell you?" she asks not taking her eyes from the river. 

[sblock=Harkon from across the river]





 [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2010)

"If you plan on waiting for him, then you will wait alone.  He was given the chance, more than once, to come with our aid.  He does not want our aid, and has chosen to snub us.  Now, unless you plan on shooting me with that arrow, I bid you farewell, as I have a mission to complete."

Turning to Cedric and Trinham, he asks, "Are you two staying or going?"


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

"I leave with you, Mal. Sorry Tira, but Jareth was strongly against travelling with anyone but you anyway." He turns bach to Mal. "However, we could stay and exchange what we know with Tira first. She may have information that could help us."

Cedric points at the passage into the dark. "Tira, do you know where this leads?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

"_Shar os si Paer_," Tira says with a shiver. "That leads to the _Ways of the Dead_." She turns back to face down Malaroc. "I don't understand. Are you saying Jareth had the oppurtinuity to come here with you to save Tharivol and he declined? Why? I thought he wanted to save Tharivol more than anything." she stares off at the manor.

Without looking away form the cold stone building she says in a serious tone to Malaroc. "Move a quarter of a mile inland and you will have a patrol on you in minutes. Move another half mile and they will have had time to have a second patrol set an ambush for you somewhere along your path. If you chose to go, then you best make peace with the gods, for you feet will not step further than a mile from where you stand."

"The only way for you to reach Tirol and save Tharivol is that way." she says pointing to the dark passage. "But then you would probably spend ten years or more wandering those caverns before you came near Tirol, without my help."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2010)

"Jareth is bent on revenge and bloodlust.  He is blinded by anger.  He moves to save Tharivol, but only in a way that would kill as many Treylor as he can.  We have a possibility to end the war with little bloodshed, yet he denies that possibility so that he can spill us much blood as possible.  If you call him friend, then I pity you.  We offered to aid him, yet he refused our aid and envenomed words were all he could spit.  Said he did not want anyone to help, only to find you and seek out Tharivol."

Gazing down the passage, then out to the woods, he grins.  "You would have us wait for a misguided miscreant that does not attempt to listen to reason?  You would rather us travel with him among our ranks which will only give us one recourse for action against the Treylor if and when we meet up with them? He only wants to spill their blood!"

Shaking his head, Mal turns to the passage, peering into its depths.  "No!  If these passages lead to Tharivols' rescue, then I will travel them.  If you care to free him with us, then guide us.  Jareth is strong willed, but misguided.  I am not a killer by nature, but I will defend my own, not seek out ways to murder.  I will not travel with one such as that.  If you are like that, then our paths end here.  If you want to save Tharivol, as well as end this war with less bloodshed, then guide us now.  Or ignore our offer to aid, as he did.  Be our killer, for you had the opportunity to save us here and now.  Jareth will not be able to leave until tomorrow at the earliest, yet we can reach Tharivol and rescue him that much sooner.  Do you want to take that chance?  To give Tharivols captors more time to finish their deeds?"


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

"I guess you're right. Waiting might be squandering time we don't have."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2010)

Trinham doesn't want to spoil Mal and Cedric's bluff but he also doesn't want to ruin the rapport he has managed to establish with Tira. So he just keeps quite and waits to see what happens.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2010)

"Please just give him one more hour," Tira says to Malaroc with a pleading look. "If he doesn't show I will gladly take all of you through the Ways to save Tharivol."

"Please, just one hour." 

[sblock=OOC] And if you are following in OtW you will know that Jareth doesn't make it. But perhaps someone else does... 

Sorry this is a short update but I need to be at work at 5 and I am waiting on AFg's description. BTW gear check is everyone ready for a week long trip in a dark cave? maybe a post about that is in order.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

_Interesting_ Aver thought watching the scene below, a branch dug painfully into his thigh and his left index finger was being savaged by a soldier ant, but on the whole this spot had turned out to be most informative.

Below him with stealth skills that put even his spry master to shame Furkiss darted into action - arch criminal extraordinaire and astonishing frequently the answered to baffled worthies question "How the hell did they get in there?"  The rat secreted himself close to the party ready to follow their trail should they depart before Aver had figured out exactly what he was going to do about it.

_Oh good the ant had friends its nice to think we live in a world where everyone has friends.  I hate my life._  The elven bastard thought with his characteristic cheer as several dozen of the insects began savaging his tender digits.


----------



## kritika1 (Nov 1, 2010)

hi*
*Patience, is the key to victory

Kritika
--------------------------------------------------------------
Gurgaon- Yellow pages , Hotels Gurgaon, Packers and Movers Gurgaon


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2010)

Trinham turns and smiles at Mal, saying "Well Mal, it's your decision. But I say give Tira the hour she needs. We can fill her in on your mistress' mission while we wait. By the way, you still haven't told us who or what your mistress actual is."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 2, 2010)

Mal shrugs, turning back to Tira.  "We will give you one hour.  If Jareth does make his way here, and is still intent on ignoring any aid, then you will see that our words are true.  He is ignorant, and should he insist on being tunnel visioned, then I will not have him at my side, for he will bring trouble and death to those around him."

That being said, Mal moves a little closer to the entrance, gazing over to the horizon, wondering what was going on with the people in the manor.  Sighing, he turns to the others.  "It is not safe to speak out in the open.  She has already warned us that others are out and about.  Perhaps when we are in the tunnels, we can speak more freely about Emma and her request."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

*Moggins*

Moggins is up a tree watching his master talk to what looks like a female of his species. But something is not right, although she looks and acted like a female, there is just something odd about her, it just that Moggins is not sure what. Still his master seemed to know what he is doing.

Eventually his master and his friends get bored with all this talking and they all moved off. Moggins stealthily follows, keeping as close as he can while making sure that none of the humans spot him. The humans stop in a cave and start more of their incessant chatter. Still Moggins has work to do and leaves the humans to it as he quietly circles the cave entrance, checking that there is no-one else around.  Not seeing anyone, Moggins comes back to the front of the cave. There he spots a convenient tree from which he can keep watch while having the odd cat nap.

Moggins climbs the tree and has just started moving slowly along the branch when he suddenly smells a nice juicy rat mixed in with another smell with which he is not unfamiliar. However, Moggins ignores this unfamiliar smell as he concentrates on creeping up on the rat. Moggins is shocked when he steps on something that feels like a leg. He thinks it may be human but is not sure as he suddenly remembers the strange smell. Meowing with shock, Moggins leaps from the branch, runs to his master and leaps into his arms.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 3, 2010)

*Ah, well that went swimmingly.*  Aver thought sourly before letting out a small unfortunately high pitched yelp of pain as a tiny set of ant mandibles clamped down upon his thumb and tumbling out of his tree and landing in an ungainly heap upon the ground.

"Ouch, ah crap."  Shooting the cat a venemous glance he lifts his hands and rises slowly.  "Well not quite the entrance I had envisaged, but then life does like to continually kick Averillian Quintharian is the balls.  Which is me by the way, Aver for short.  I happened to notice your group, and being an old acquaintance of Tira's decided to stick my oar in.  Tira I'm only sad to see you because it means I've found myself back here in the thrice cursed elven lands, otherwise nice to see you again."

Aver is obviously elven, tall, just over six feet, dressed in a vivid purple shirt, blue trousers, and red leather boots which are all muddy, this garish array is tempered by a grey brown cloak.  While he fits the general description of his race he seems a crude caricature lacking the beauty and grace his people are famed for.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 3, 2010)

Cedric jumps with fright and hits his head on the cave ceiling. He desperately grabs his crossbow and loads it. "Don't even think about it, barbarian!" Realizing the newcomer isn't even threatening them he lowers the weapon, takes a deep breath and collects himself. He looks at the elf suspiciously, not aiming at him but keeping the crossbow ready. "Good evening Aver. My name is Cedric, and this is Mal and Trinham. Now give me a reason not to fire this."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 3, 2010)

"Well red and purple is a terribly gauche combination, you would not want to commit a fashion faux paux.  And secondly, well I'm a handy fellow to have around I can pick locks, disarm traps, sneak - when the universe does not conspire against me in the most spectacularly unfair fashion - and even cast a few cantrips.  Besides how many heavily armed bands would you just waltz up to, a little scouting was simple prudence surely?  I've offered you no harm, and frankly could offer you no harm."  Aver offers with a shrug, as a rat hurries over to him scuttling up to perch on his shoulder and glower at the group.

"Ah, and this is Furkiss, master criminal and rodent gigolo extraordinaire."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 3, 2010)

"I see I'm going to like you." Cedric says drily. "Tira, he seems to know you. Your approval could prevent a crime of fasion here. If you can forgive the gruesome pun."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 3, 2010)

Aver gives Tira a lopsided grin, "Ah, I apologized about that thing with the bucket of frog spawn - remember?  It was intended for Master Gelinium, you wouldn't hold a grudge against a bastard would you - I blame my parents pretty much exclusively..."  

On the elf's shoulder Furkiss rolls his beady eyes.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

Although Trinham is aware that something is up from the way Moggins leap out of the tree and jumps on him. he just isn't sure what. So he is surprised when an elf follows Moggins. Still not quite sure what's going on, after all Moggins is usually very careful not to be detected, he continues to stare at the elf while holding the cat in his arms. On seeing the rat it dawned on him what has happened, especially with Moggins struggling to get down. Hanging on tight he says "So that's what happened Moggins. You were so intent on catching Furkiss you got careless. Well I'm afraid that he is Mister Quintharian's familiar and therefore off limits." Turning to the elf he says "This is Moggins. I'm sorry he disturbed you but he has this thing about caching rats and tends to get distracted. I'd watch your familiar though, Mogins has been know to conveniently forget his orders where rodents are concerned."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 3, 2010)

Mal kept his cool, noting that Cedric seemed to have the situation under control.  He was armed as well, but a little less obvious, as he awaits Tira's response.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

"Aver how did you... I mean weren't you in..." Tira tries saying while watching the woods all about the cave entrance. "Get in here before you call attention to us!" she says through clenched teeth.

As Aver joins the others inside the cave entrance Tira keeps watch. Now she watches the woods as much as the water, but not much more.

The group then waits until the hour is close to being up. Tira sighs and looks away from the water. "He only has another ten minutes," she sighs. "Pack yourselves up, we leave in ten minutes. Oh and I haven't forgiven you for that gross prank so I hope you brought enough food and water for a week long trek in the Ways, I only brought enough for two." she says to Aver turning her back on him and watching the water for some sign of Jareth.

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

double post 
_


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

As Tira was the one who stressed the danger of the woods in the first place, Cedric calms down a bit when she invites Aver in with them. He keeps his crossbow loaded, but pays more attention to the cave entrance than their new companion. "About that. I'm not sure we're all prepared for a weeks trek through a cave. I knew we'd be travelling, but a week without a chance to reprovision? I wish we'd been told about this sooner. To make it work I'm afraid we have to acuire more supplies before we venture forth."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 4, 2010)

"I have enough for two days myself.  We can find sustenance within the tunnels, perhaps.  Perhaps the cat and mouse can alert us to possible food sources as well within the tunnels.  Either way, I don't think that wasting more time is prudent.  Yes, we need food, but I think we can survive on what we find."

Turning to the newcomer, Mal sizes him up, asking, "Do your skills allow for some survival instincts for food as well?  Or anyone, for that matter?"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 4, 2010)

"Well I'd just been released, when I had to make an instant decision as to come with you or stay. So no time to get supplies."

"As far as Moggins is concerned, he's a fair hunter. As long as you don't mind a diet of rats and mice."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"I've lived on worse. I just hope there is enough resources down there to feed us when the rations run out. I too was thrown into this without much warning or many expectations. I have nothing but the water I'm carrying. What say you, Tira? Is there enough wildlife to hunt down there? Or perhaps edible mushrooms?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

"No one has been through the heart of the Ways in many years," Tira states keeping an eye on the water and building. "I have never gone more than half a mile inside any entrance, but I do know how to navigate them."

"Those who expolred them years ago left glyphs for anyone to follow. And they will lead us to Tirol. Since Aver is here and he seems to have nothing better to do," she adds with a frown. "If we truly need supplies or if gathering slows us down to much, we could detour around for some. Aver could go to a village and recieve some. But we need to be in Tirol within two weeks or it will be to late."

She turns from the river and picks up the pack at her feet. "He's not coming then." She states more than asks. "And I hope he is all right."

[sblock=OOC] If my evil DM plan works he will be alright but not happy,  can't say anything he might be lurking _*looks over shoulder*_ 

As for all of you marching order please. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2010)

Trinham rummages through his backpack, checking to make sure that he hasn't any touches. Although he is convinced that he doesn't have any. Much to his suprise he finds a single touch. "I don't mind taking rear guard." she says "But I hope someone has got a reliable light source. I've got one torch and its not going to last us very long."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 6, 2010)

"I have a lamp and some oil. To conserve the oil we could use it to make torches instead of just lighting it. I don't mind carrying the torch if you feel like having weapons at the ready, but if so I should be in the groups middle."

Cedric tries to sound helpful, hoping he has concealed his great desire to be as far away from actual combat as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

"Light your torch then, and follow me," Tira says. Obviously she is upset that Jareth didn't show and wishes to be on her way. She starts towards the dark passage and the unknown challenges it holds.

[sblock=OOC] Marching order and then we will have some fun rolling survival checks.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 7, 2010)

Trinham hands his torch to Cedric and then waits for the others to follow Tira before joining at the back.

[sblock=Marching Order]Order so far:
Tira-X-Cedric-Y-Trinham.
Just waiting for Mal and Aver to choose a position.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Survival (+0). I think we are going to see a much slimmer Trinham after this [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2010)

Mal quickly follows Tira, taking the second spot in the march down the tunnels.  His aura flashes briefly, washing over the others as he tries to give them a little protection, should they come under attack.  (Energy Shield, just in case, will be up until further notice)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

The group follows a Tira and soon are lost hours later in the twisting turning passages that are called The Ways of the Dead. Tira seems to know where she is going though and never second guessing taking one corridor over another when more than one is presented.

During the travel the torch spudders out but the group makes a few more but it is certain that they will not be able to do this for a week or more. To conserve there oil the group starts burning whatever they can find as they move through the Ways and there is lots to find...

The Ways of the Dead is like a series of natural caves and tunnels contented to another series of man made "rooms" and corridors. It looks like in the past someone had lived within these rooms from the items scattered about. The group sees as they pass broken crockery, rusty weapons, and other useless items that tell of a "lived in" look along time ago. Even most of the connecting caverns have been tooled to make it easier for someone to travel. Steps have been dug out of the rocks or hand holds and spikes afixed to a wall.

But everything is old and more than useless, and Tira doesn't slow down enough to give anyone time to search, until...

"Let's take a rest and some lunch." she says when the group reaches a man made room dug out of a natural corridor. The rectangular room is full of cobwebed covered corners and pieces of wood, that once could have been crates or barrels. 

The tunnel the group had been following now branches into three others, two natural and one man-made. Tira stands before all three looking at them. The first time in hours that she seems undecided.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Up to this point, Moggins has been ridding on his master's backpack. Once they stop to rest, Moggins jumps off while Trinham takes his backpack off and looks round for something to sit on.

Meanwhile Moggins starts to sniff around the room and the three tunnels; hunting.

[sblock=Moggins OOC]What skill check do you need for Moggins' hunting. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 10, 2010)

Far leaps from Cedrics hat, kicking it askew as he takes to the air. He follows Moggins to help spot bugs and spiders, and hopefully provide their masters with something to eat as well.

[sblock=OOC]I assume the skill would be Survival. Since there probably isn't enough wildlife for both familiars to hunt effectvely, Far will use his time to aid Moggins instead of rolling his own checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 11, 2010)

Mal takes in the tunnels, as well as the newfound companions.  Recently, he had been starved for other contact than his master.  Now, he found himself continuously meeting new people that seemed to band together for reasons unknown before.

Taking a look around, Mal tries to spot anything that could be used as sustenance, as he wonders what else these new people will surprise him with.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

"Well this sucks balls, hey?"  Aver says conversationally.  "I like your human phrases, earthy, roll off the tongue."  He has carefully maintained a position at the rear of the group for most of the journey coming forward only if something suspicious presented itself.

He pulls open his pack and stares mournfully at the dried detritus that makes up his trail rations. "Anyway baggsy last to get eaten, I've got longer left to live than you lot.  Though I vote we start cannibalism before I have to eat this."

Furkiss unperturbed sets to the trail rations with gusto, still shooting Moggins a look that encompasses both wariness and murderous intent.

After half heartedly picking at his rations Aver rises and searches the room, on the off chance that forgotten riches or fiendish traps lay in wait, but more to alleviate his boredom than with any real hope.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=Moggins the Great Hunter] Note that to use the Survival skill you only get to move half your movement as you travel which Tira isn't allowing right now. But I don't wish for the great rolls to go to waste. So if anyone wants Moggins found something to help... I offer the following.[/sblock]

Moggins and Far don't range to far from the group. And when they fnd an old door fallen from it's hinges along time ago Trinham watches as the cat pounces on something. Far sends up a squak wings a flurry of black as he flaps them standing next to the cat. "Got it! Got it!" the bird calls.

Trinham moves over but Moggins has already devoured whatever "it" was. The cat gives Trinham a look and then starts pawing at the door.

"More! More! I bet there's more!" Far says hopping about.

Trinham takes a hold of the door and lifts it to see what could be under it, almost knowing ahead of time what he will find. 

"Yep, nothing but grubs," Trinham says almost in disgust. Under the door is a large offering of worms, bettles, and other not so easily identifiable things that crawl in the dirt. 

Moggins and Far hurry to start feasting on their grand find.

[sblock=Aver] Nothing of interest even though Aver found a covered niche in one wall, but whatever was stored there is long gone. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2010)

Although currently revolted at the thought of eating grubs, Trinham can foresee a time when they will look delicious. He considers collecting some but as that means emptying his water out he decides against it and leaves the two familiars to their meal.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2010)

"We might need to teach them how to scout for more tastier treats.  I am sure those will be fine later on, when our own rations run out.  As for now, I have had worse; and no, I will not describe it."

Mal kneels, looking over the grubs and worms while faint images float through his mind.  They race past, as he shudders at them, shaking off his past as it tries to take him over.  He reaches out, taking a few of the grubs in his hand and tossing one each to the two familiars.  Then, he tosses the remaining grubs into his mouth and begins to chew....


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 16, 2010)

"I would rather starve."  Aver says fervently pulling a face, "I suppose I could prestidigitate but even then there's the texture."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

Tira grimaces as she watches Malaroc eat the grub. Blancing she says to everyone, "Well that decides it then. Come on wwe are going this way." 

She hefts here pack and heads down one of the two corridors. That evening she explains a little about the passages and her decision.

"I was thinking of getting us to Tirol by the fastest route, but down here that can be hard to figure out. These caves haven't been explored in almost a hundred years, but when they were a group would mark an exit with the names of all the places that each tunnel led to. So all you need to do was know where you wanted to go and could follow the glyphs."

She sighs as whe wish it were that easy. "But back there in the room we found the bugs in, each tunnel had a gylph for Tirol. And one had a gylph for Gerthian and Dermeian also. The other just Dermeian. So although going one way seemed the quickest it all I guess depends on where a group entered the ways in the first place. But that doesn't matter we only have enough food for everyone for two more days and eating bugs is not an option I care to think about." she shudders again at the thought.

"So I am almost glad to see Aver here he can go with me into Dermeian when we get close and help bring back supplies. Not the quickest route of the two but needed."

The rest of the evening is spent in quist talk and Tira shows everyone the glyphs and what they mean so if any of you are to get lost you will be able to get back on the right path. The evening is quiet with no trouble and in the morning you head out again.

******************************************************

For another two days you travel deeper into the Ways, and are glad for Tira's information about the glyph's since they reassure everyone about being on the right path. When you come to another area with multiply tunnels leading off it Tira freeze's as she looks about. "Someone's been here. Look." she says pointing to a small firepit that looks only a day or so old.

Searching the room the tell-tale signs are a large group probably eight to ten people in it stayed here. 

"The Nandirly don't travel the Ways, what is going on here?" Tira asks in wonder.

[sblock=OOC] Listen checks please [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 16, 2010)

If they come across more grubs Cedric will not object to eating them. He has liven on garbage and filth in his more desperate years, and has eaten worse things than a few bugs.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 16, 2010)

Aver trudges along moodily wondering what fool instinct called him home to elven lands with their thrilling choices of circumstance, be ridiculed and ignored as an bastard, or live out in the forest like a point eared squirrel.  His moods sours further when Tira mentions Dermeian, but he grudgingly nods his assent - aside from anything else he is uncomfortable with his current position in his mental who gets eaten first list.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 18, 2010)

Trinham follows along at the rear of the party with Moggins mostly riding on his backpack but occasionally roaming off to explore. However, the cat quickly returns. Occasionally licking his lips having found another cache of grubs.

After two days Trinham is getting really fed up of trudging through the dark passages, so Tira finding signs of occupation is a welcome relief. Even though it may mean a fight.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

The group stands in the center of the large room with three other tunnels besides the one they entered the room from exiting it. When suddenly a tall human woman wearing dirty traveler's clothes comes running into the room from one of those tunnels. 

"Hey! What are you doing in here?" Tira says drawing her short balde. "And what is that... that noise?" she asks cocking her head.

A low scuffling and moaning comes from all the tunnels and then shapes can be seen walking with a slow gait towards the group.

[sblock=OOC] Trinham and Cedric can go in the suprise round. Tira already did drawing her blade. Map up next. Welcome to the group jackslate45  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l lEl ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMlCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored

M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


************************************************
[sblock=Combat]

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Trinham         23  15  none/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Ernestine       13   6  none/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Aver             14   7  none/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Cedric          13   5  none/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Malaroc        17  16  d.guantlets/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Tira             ??  ??  s.sword/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Zombie(x12)    11  16  none/none[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2010)

_These things are persistent!_ Ernestine says to herself, while running to get in front of the slower humanoids.  _Let's see, If I go Left here, right there..._

It was her fault and she knew it.  She had a gut feeling not to go into down that way, but it was the only way left unexplored.  And what she found made her regret it.  

These..things were quickly aware of her, and had started chasing after her.  Thankfully, she knew of a corridor where she might lose them.  

However, it turns out that she wasn't alone.  Sprinting in the room, she hears a voice calling out to her.  

"Hey! What are you doing in here?" Tira says drawing her short balde. "And what is that... that noise?" she asks cocking her head.

_Wait, humans?! _At a quick glance they do not bear the symbol on their chests, like she does.  So..._ "_Those things are chasing me!  Help!  I cannot fight them alone!" Praying that they would help her, Ernestine points at the creatures behind her.  Though the one girl has drawn her blade,  the rest had yet to act...



[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
HP: 6
AC: 13
FF: 10
Touch: 13
F: +2
R: +3
W: +1

Crossbow: +3 1d8 80

0: Light, Detect Magic
1: Mage Armor, Summon Monster I x 3
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry went looking for my listen skill mod. and got distracted, not a problem if I can't go in the surprise round, I'll just ediot.[/sblock]

Aver looking alarmed takes a full defensive stance glancing about nervously.

[sblock=Aver]
HP: 7
AC: 18 (4 dex, 4 dodge)
Fort: 3 Ref: 6 Will: -1[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2010)

*Moggins*

Sitting on Trinham's backpack, Moggins hears and then sees the zombies approaching. With a frighten shriek, he jumps off and looks around for somewhere to hide. Seeing zombies approaching from all four corridors, he frantically runs round and round the room, meowing pitifully. He finally runs and hides in the corner near Malaroc.

[sblock=OOC]Move to O18.
Hide (+16)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2010)

*Trinham*

Seeing the shambling gait of the zombies causes something to click in Trinham's mind. Something that Archimedes had told him suddenly makes sense and Trinham realises that he knows how to cast a new spell. With no time to waste, Trinham cast his new spell just in from of the nearest zombies. Immediately a patch of grease fills the corridor.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Grease_ to cover squares R19, S19, R10, S10.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell			Rounds Remaining[/i]
Grease				5
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Grease, Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 20, 2010)

Cedric sees Trinham cast a spell and realizes just how far behind in his  studies he is. Annoyed and a little depressed he draws upon his own,  notably weaker powers to protect himself.
_
<<OOC: Casting mage armor>>_

[sblock=Stat block]HP: 5/5
AC: 17

No weapons drawn

Fort +3, ref +3, will +1

Lvl 0 spells:
Detect magic
Message
Light

Lvl 1 spells:
Magic weapon
Magic missile

Active spells:
Mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 22, 2010)

Mal takes in the new surprise with relative ease as he finds themselves  surrounded by the walking dead.  He had wondered when they would be  tested, and now was as good a time as any.  Spotting that they were  zombies, he wonders just what an effective way to deal with them would  be....

"Anyone have any bright ideas?"  

He stands, defensively, wondering just how to get out of this mess when  the cat comes charging up to him to find a place to hide.  Kicking the  cat into the mass of zombies to throw them off his presence was  tempting, but he decides not to....

(Awaiting INIT to act...)

[sblock=StatBlock]HP: 16/16
INIT: +3
Grapple:  +3

AC:  17
Flat Footed:  14
Touch:  13

FORT:  +5
REF:  +3
WILL:  +3

Draconic Aura:  Energy Aura (2 ACID dmg to any foe attacking allies with melee/natural attacks)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l lEl ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMlCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Cedric is quick to protect himself and Far from the upcoming fight, and Trinham now a veteran of a few fights let's loose one of his newly found spells. Aver stands ready to defend himself. The rest of the group also gets ready thinking of tactics and spells to cast but somehow the creatures are a little faster and start forward making them rethink about what they should do.

[sblock=OOC] Ok since you are so low on init counts I will for go other actions and you should repost them after the zombies go. and then it will be almost back and forth between monsters and heroes. Ok jackslate45 please post up an action the top map is current as Aver and Cedric didn't move. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order - Ernestine is up. 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   5  none/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=lime]18[/COLOR]   7  none/[COLOR=lime][I]totalD.[/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       13   6  none/none
Zombie(x6)      11  16  none/none
Tira            ??  ??  s.sword/none
Zombie(x6)      11  16  none/none
Malaroc         17  16  d.guantlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-energy[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  23  none/none
```
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2775268/ - balance checks (will not use) [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 22, 2010)

After seeing some of the living creatures start reacting, Ernestine feels some relief.  It looks like they are fighting here, so let us help them.

Ernestine speaks the words from memory, weaving the spells power between her hands.  Looking over long enough to point to the destination, she can see the dog already attempting to bite at the first zombie in line.  She settles in between her new combatnat friends.


[sblock=Celestial]I call thee from the planes above, as I have many times before.  Protect me from those that will do evil to me, and be on your way![/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Summon Monster I (Celestial Dog) at O3.  The dog will attack the Zombie in front of it.
Move: Move to Q6

Celestial Dog:
AC: 15; HD: 1d8 + 4; HP: 8; Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3); SR 6; Acid, Cold, Electricity: Resist 5; Fort: +6; Reflex +5; Will +1; Smite Evil 0xDay
Dog:  Attack Zombie at O2 with Smite Evil! 

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I have edited the top to post as they way I had them were wrong and didn't give a benefit to the the surprise round. So the mage armor and grease spell went off in the surprise round. So Cedric needs to go real quick before the NPC and Zombies for this round. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 23, 2010)

Cedric draws his crossbow. Hoping the zombies behind the grease field are dealt with for the moment, he turns around and sends a bolt over Malarocs shoulder.

[sblock=actions]Move: draw crossbow
Standard: shoot zombie at K5.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl lElTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlMlCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

*Round 1.5*

Those zombies that can advance slowly shuffle forward, some limping some dragging a leg behind them as the move slowly forward. 

Tira takes a swing as one approaches her and takes it's arm clean off. Unflinching it raises the other ready to bring down a blow of it's own.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   5  none/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]18[/COLOR]   7  none/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]totalD[/COLOR].[/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       13   6  none/none
Zombie(x4)      11  16  none/none
[COLOR=Red]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red]10[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Lime]Zombie[/COLOR]          11   [COLOR=Lime]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            ??  ??  s.sword/none
Zombie(x6)      11  16  none/none
Malaroc         17  16  d.guantlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-energy[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  23  none/none
```
Roll Lookup - balance checks (will not use - edit: I did use them after all) [/sblock]

OOC: Malaroc and Trinham are up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Mal quickly strikes out at the nearest Zombie (O,7) and spins.  His pair  of gauntlets streak forwards with speed, hoping to find a weak spot on  the undead.

Two quick strikes test the undead flesh, wondering if they would be enough to bring down his foe.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 24, 2010)

Triham's first spell was released more on pure reflex then thought. Now, however, he realises that they are dealing with the walking dead. Trinham gives a fearful shudder but does not let his fright interfere  with his actions.

Although not sure if it will work on undead, Trinham is never-the-less prepared to try.  He mutters {{Arco iris}} and points. A vivid cone of clashing colors springs from his hand washing over the zombies in front of him. Determined not to get mixed up in melee, Trinham back away from the zombies as soon as the spell goes off.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _color spray_ on S17. Move to U16[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Grease, Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 24, 2010)

Cedric lets out a loud yelp when the zombies close in on them. He takes a step back, places another bolt in his weapon and fires.

[sblock=actions]Free: 5' step to R6
Move: Load crossbow 
Standard: Shoot at zombie on R8[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking disgusted Aver pulls his dagger and keeping his stance defensive risks a slash at the foul corpse before taking a step so he is fighting back to back with his new comrades (*R15*).

"These aren't really my area, show me a devilish lock and I'm your elf, undead abominations - not so much.  But since the gods enjoy emptying their bowels in my general vicinity we'll probably encounter a horde of malodorous cadavers for every sweetly filled safe."  He complains bitterly even as his blade flashes nearly a foot from his foe.  _Nobody saw that surely, they are all busy, nobody saw that._

[sblock=OOC]Fighting defensively to be clear, hence the -5 to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

The glowing celestial dog starts to shimmer, than it fades away. 

OOC: Ernestine up then a recap.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> The glowing celestial dog starts to shimmer, than it fades away.
> 
> OOC: Ernestine up then a recap.




As soon as the glowing dog shimmers, Ernestine carefully moves back a little bit.  _Dont really want to get hurt while summoning..._THIS! 

Claping her hands together, and calling out in the same language, another dog appears where the first one disappeared.  The new creature bites at the zombie fiercely!

In the meantime, Ernestine draws a worn looking crossbow from her backpack, making sure it is ready.  

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5 foot step to R16
Move: Draw Crossbow
Standard: Summon 2nd Celestial Dog


Celestial Dog:
AC: 15; HD: 1d8 + 4; HP: 8; Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3); SR 6; Acid,  Cold, Electricity: Resist 5; Fort: +6; Reflex +5; Will +1; Smite Evil  0xDay
Dog:  Attack Zombie at O2 with Smite Evil! 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZltlAl lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlElCl l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlMlZl lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

*Round 2.5*

The zombies surround the party and start to swing at them with half rotten limbs. Up close you can tell that some of these things were once human and a few might have once been elves. 

Trinham's spell has no effect on the mindless abominations and one move forward swinging its decomposed fist missing the warrior wizard. But Aver is not so lucky as an arm of exposed bone and tendon comes smashing down clipping him in the head and nearly dislocating his shoulder. Badly bruised and his ears ringing the rogue looks to be in serious pain. Through Aver's blurry vision he sees the skin of the monsters chest start to sizzle and blister as Malaroc's aura pays it back in kind.

With a new dog summoned the zombies to the north are being held back while the ones in the southern tunnel have trouble transversing the grease left by Trinham's spell.  


[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   5  c.bow/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]16[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]0[/COLOR]  dagger/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]figtingdef[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       13   6  c.bow/none
Zombie(x3)      11  16  none/none
[COLOR=Red]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red] 2[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Lime]Zombie[/COLOR]          11   [COLOR=Lime]2[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            ??  ??  s.sword/none
Zombie(x3)      11  16  none/none
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=SeaGreen]14[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Orange]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Orange]11[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         17  16  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-energy[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  23  none/none
```
Zombie attacks = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2780042/  [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes] I thought i posted it somewhere but don;t see it now but am playing without the zombies DR5/slashing, as I believe that makes them tougher than CR 1/2.
Also going to forgo Ernestine's concentration check this round as a failure would be more rework that it is worth. So you get that for free, next casting you will need a check. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 26, 2010)

Battered and bloody Aver sways unsteadily on his feet.  "Oh this is going swimmingly, I'm hardly dieing at all.  I am really glad I met up with you again Tira my life without you has been devoid of chances of nasty smelly death.  At least red and purple go fairly well together I think I can pull it off..."  The elf moans, glancing at the red staining his vivid purple shirt.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

OOC: Malaroc and Trinham to finish the round.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2010)

Trinham half expected his spell to fail, so when the zombie attacked him he was able to avoid its punch. He considers whether to enter melee or use a spell and quickly decides that has its already adjacent to him using spells would just be wasting a scarce resource. Trinham has become a competent warrior during the last few weeks, so the preceding thoughts only took an instant.

To the others it appears there is no delay between the zombie's attack and Trinham drawing his sword and striking at the zombie. Although he hits it easily his blow seems to slide off it and he only manages to scratch it.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack, damage against zombie (1d20+4=17, 1d8+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 27, 2010)

OOC: I play RL tomorrow, so I'll post now to prevent slowing down the thread.

Even though he is about to wet his trousers, the tiny morsel of courage residing somewhere in Cedrics bowels awaken when he sees one of his companions swaying on the brink of death. He steps in front of Aver while pulling his switchblade and stabs wildly at the zombies. "Cmon Far! Get'em or were all dead!" "Seriously?" the bird squawks in disbelief, but scratches obediently at the corpses eyes.

[sblock=actions]Free: 5' step to S5
Move: Draw dagger (crossbow still in left hand)
Standard: Attack zombie at S4

Far standard: Attack same zombie.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 29, 2010)

Spotting his advantageous location, Mal moves northwest, flanking a  zombie with Ernestine, while striking out at the pair of zombies.   Mal continues to strike at the zombie in front of him, hoping to tear through it and deal with the next threats quickly enough.... if he lived long enough...

"Flank them if possible, or aid someone else more battle worthy!" he cries out, hoping that those without the ability to deal much damage to the foes will aid the rest of the allies.  

Both strikes go wide, as the lumbering foes somehow defend themselves admirably.  

_'This is going to be a LONG day....'_ he thinks to himself...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] jackslate45 and AFg plz go ahead and post your actions for the next round. Unless you would be posting in DEC - *EVERYONE NO POSTING IN THIS THREAD DURING DEC* - more on that tonight after I post XP. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ernestine swears silently to herself.  She had gotten lucky with the quick spell casting before, and had avoided the undead's attack.  _Like that will happen again... But it might be better than taking on more of these things.  _

Observing the creatures attacks, Ernestine weaves her spell inbetween the breathing of the undead.  Right when his arms went up to hit her, she finishes the spell, clapping her hand together.

Calling you from beyond the Nine hel..wait no! NO!

The mispronunciation of the spell caused enough of a distraction that the spell went wrong, and the dog that was there was consumed in fiery flames instead of summoning a new one.  

[sblock=actions]
Casting Defensibly SMI against a 16 DC with a +6 mod.  Will roll Dog's attack if success.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
HP: 6
AC: 13
FF: 10
Touch: 13
F: +2
R: +3
W: +1

Crossbow: +3 1d8 80

0: Light, Detect Magic
1: Mage Armor,[s] Summon Monster I x 3[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well it's december here, by 6 minutes, but I'm gonna throw in a post quickly since its not December in U.S.  Also because I am sectretly curious if it will cause the thread to explode...[/sblock]

Aver steps back (*S16*) and tries to look inconspicuous and unthreatening - which isn't very difficult.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 1, 2011)

*Round 3*

The fight has just started and the zombies are closing in on the group. Everyone has one of those moments where they think what would I rather be doing right now.

Malaroc continues to fight on missing the zombies as they try and outflank him. Ernestine miscasts her last summons and looks for a spot to cast her only defensive spell without worry. Far scratches at a zombie but Cedric misses and he thinks of the spells he has been trying to master for weeks now.

There were two of them one wouldn't be of any help right now but the other would set these things on fire and perhaps turn the tide. It has been in his spellbook since the first years of his teachings, always there and yet even though he studied it and read it over and over he could get his hands to. Wait...

His hands had always been a little shaky in those years. But recently... he raises his hands and starts to remember what he had been taught.

Tira finishes hacking the zombie beside her and turns to see another coming up from Aver from behind. "Watch out!" she hollars reaching to push the elf aside. And as she does the zombie grabs her arm wrenching it before she can pull it free. "Owww!!" she screams. Aver turning to see the zombie behind also notices something strange...

Trinham also takes a scratch from the dirty fingernails of the zombie he is fighting. He doesn't let out a scream his mind so set on the fight and all the questions about it. Where did these things come from? How where they going to get away? How after all the training with the irregulars were they in such a spot? He calms his breathing and sets about taking better charge of this situation.  

[sblock=Aver]He notices the two zombies back in the grease are having a rough time. They are so slow they can only try to stand up unlike a regular person who could stand and move away. And when they try to move they fall again or only move very slowly before falling. [/sblock]

[sblock=Cedric] You gain your 4 ho for lvl up and the +1 1st lvl spell slot with Burning Hands in it. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Lime]21[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   9  c.bow&dagger/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]18 [/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]0[/COLOR]  dagger/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]totalDef[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       13   6  c.bow/none
Zombie(x2)      11  16  none/none
[COLOR=YellowGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=YellowGreen]14[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Red]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red] 2[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            18  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Lime]-4[/COLOR] [/COLOR] s.sword/none
Zombie(x2)      11  16  none/in grease
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=DarkOrchid]14[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=SeaGreen]13[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Orange]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Orange]11[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         17  16  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-energy[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round three:
Cedric miss Far -1hp to zombie
Aver totalD
Ernestine miscast
Tira hits
Malaroc misses
Trinham refocus (I know it isn't necessary as you go last but wanted to end the round. Will give you a +1 insight bonus to hit and damage on next attack this combat. Does not have to be used immediately.)

Roll Lookup - Malaroc's attacks all misses (sorry)
Roll Lookup - Tira attacks zombie dead
Roll Lookup - zombies attacks [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 1, 2011)

]MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l lClZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMlZlEltlAl lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl lZl lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 1, 2011)

Although Trinham initially intended to avoid melee, now that he is fully engaged, he decides to keep fighting and reserve his spells until the situation becomes desperate.

Remembering one of Martomum's lessons, Trinham moves into a position where is is flanking his zombie with Cedric. While attempting to hit the zombie he say "Cedric. If we co-ordinate our attacks we can finish off this zombie, then start of the other." This time his aim is better and he manages to hack off a piece of rotten flesh.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to U15.
Flanking attack, damage on zombie at T15. (1d20+6=23, 1d8+1=6)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 21/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 4, 2011)

Not waiting to be asked twice, Cedric complies and keeps hacking at the zombie. He sternly commands Far to do the same. As the situation turns desperate, he starts looking around for opportuninites to apply his magic, and like pieces of a puzzle falling into place, an idea forms.

"Mal, you can't take on four of them alone! Move out of the way and I'll blast that little group you're wrestling with!"

[sblock=Actions]Standard: attack zombie (flanking with Trinham)
Far: attack same zombie (also flanking with Trinham)[/sblock][sblock=stat block]HP: 9/9
 AC: 17

Dagger drawn

 Fort +3, ref +3, will +2

 Lvl 0 spells:
 Detect magic
 Message
 Light

 Lvl 1 spells:
 Magic weapon
 Magic missile
Burning hands

 Active spells:
 Mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

Aver steps back (to R15) and drops to the floor feigning death as best he can.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 6, 2011)

_Well this is great_ Ernestine thought to herself.  Out of summoning spells, and now these...things... were closing in fast on her.  Taking a careful step backwards, she readies her guard for the remainder of the group to come closer.  _Please dont hit me please dont hit me...

_[sblock=actions]
5' Step to Q5
Total Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

*Round 4*

The battle continues to look poorly for the outnumbered group. Cedric and Trinham slash away at the zombie between them, but it doesn't fall. In fact it lashes out with a meaty fist and slams Trinham along the side of the face. After Trinham stops seeing stars in front of him he notices the acid that burns at the zombie's exposed flesh, it's reward for harming the sorcerer so near to Malaroc.

Aver drops to the floor and wishes he had the strength to help, but for now the best thing he can think to do is stay out of the way. As Tira battle's above him she notices the zombies who were stuck in the grease finally get their broken legs under them and start forward once again. She swings hard hacking into another of the zombies and then deftly dodges out of the way as she moves away. "Sorcerer!" she calls to Trinham. "Your spell put more grease there!" She yells pointing to the spot she just stepped away from with a gore covered blade.

Ernestine looks over and sees an advancing zombie. She tries to deflect it's stump of an arm as it swings at her. But a piece of protruding bone slams into her side and she let's out a stifled scream.

"Mal, you can't take on four of them alone! Move out of the way and I'll blast that little group you're wrestling with!" Cedric yells as a zombie's blow is deflected by his mage armor. "Close! close! close!" squawks Far as it pecks at the monster.

Malaroc hear's the wizard but doesn't understand exactly what it is he wants him to do. He starts to call back and the momentary glance over, gives two zombies an opening. The first strikes hard and takes the returning magical acid without slowing it's attempts to kill the Dragon Shaman. The other already ravaged by the dogs summoned early collapses into a fizzing heap of flesh and bone.  



[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   9  c.bow&dagger/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]10  [/COLOR] [COLOR=Yellow]0[/COLOR]  dagger/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]prone[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       [COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Orange]totalD[/COLOR][/I]
Zombie          11  16  none/none
[COLOR=YellowGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=YellowGreen] 4[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=PaleTurquoise]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red] [COLOR=PaleTurquoise]14[/COLOR][/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            18  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Lime]+4[/COLOR] [/COLOR] s.sword/none
Zombie(x2)      11  16  none/one in grease
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=DarkOrchid]10[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=SeaGreen]13[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Orange]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Orange] 9[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         17  [COLOR=Olive] 9[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-energy[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=DarkOrchid];delay[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round four:
Cedric hit  Far - miss
Aver totalD/prone
Ernestine totalD
Tira hit
Malaroc delay
Trinham - hit
Zombie attacks - http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2831476/
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l lElAlClZlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMlZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 8, 2011)

Trinham involuntarily looks around, attracted by the grunts and screams of the others. What he sees causes him to reassess the situation. He realises that his previous assessment was wrong and that they are in fact in S*t street, as his father would say. He also sees that Tira is right and a grease spell would be effective.

Trinham concentrations as he cast his spell, all the time attempting to avoid the Zombie's attack.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Grease_ defensively: R16,R17, S16, S17.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 21/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 11, 2011)

Moving closer to the group, Mal can see that the zombies were taking  their toll on the group, as he shakes his head.  His wounds were not  deadly, but another few seconds of getting hit like that would change  this fight quickly.  

He takes a step (P5) and strikes out quickly at the nearest foe (Zombie  at P6), fighting in a defensive stance.  His practice with 'Emma' was  now going to either pay off, or end his debt to her.

[sblock=Fighting Defensively] Choosing to Fight Defensively for -4 to  attack, as Two Weapon Defense grants another +1 Shield Bonus, as well as  the +2 Dodge for Fighting Defensively.  Might as well go down  swinging![/sblock]

As he strikes out, his aura quickly changes to a warming comfort for  those that are wounded.  Their wounds slowly begin to ease in pain, as  the blood ceases its flow.  (Fast Healing to allies within 30', 1HP per  round for anyone under 1/2 max HP - Should be Aver, Ernestine, and Tira  possibly?)

His strikes go too wide, as his footing is not as secure as he would have liked it to be.  Perhaps this would be his tomb, if these zombies did not go down quickly....  (Swing and a miss...)

AC now 20 for Fighting Defensively


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok Malaroc's init moves up to right after Trinham's anyone after Malaroc will heal one hp (as long as they are below half) at the start of their turn hope that helps AFg and the others. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 13, 2011)

Finding no good opportunities to cast his spells without opening himself up for a clobbering, Cedric swears loudly and tries to finish the zombie off. He then steps around the grease puddle hoping to catch a break and get a spell off.

[sblock=actions]Standard: attack zombie at T15.
Free: 5' step to T16

Far does exactly the same[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ernestine*

Ern's stomach still soaked with blood as more is coughed up in her hands.   _One more hit like that will put me under... _Ern thought to herself.  However, looking to her left showed that someone else was already on the ground, and looking worse off then her.

_I need to distract it.  And I think I know how.

_Stepping back a little bit, Ern now had room between her and the rotting corpse.  Aiming carefully enough, Ern takes a quick shot at the corpse thing, hoping to hit it.  However, the crossbow missfied, and instead shot way high into the air, hitting nothing.  _Blasted piece of crap_, Ern reloads quickly, and prays...

[sblock=Actions]
5' Step to Q4
Standard: Shot at Zombie at q6.  -4 to the attack
Move: Reload.  Reload
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
HP: 2 (HP Stream)
AC: 13
FF: 10
Touch: 13
F: +2
R: +3
W: +1

Crossbow: +3 1d8 80 9 bolts remain

0: Light, Detect Magic
1: Mage Armor,[s] Summon Monster I x 3[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 15, 2011)

*Moggins*

Moggins has never been so scared in his life. From his hiding place in the shadows he can see and hear the things attacking his master and his friends. But they just don't smell right. In fact they smell like a nice juicy rat that has gone off.  

So Moggins re-checks to make sure he is well hidden. While at the same time checking for an escape route, should he need it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

*End of Round 5*

The zombies try to press forward but as they do three of them slip on the newly greased floor falling in a shambling group. As Cedric tries to sidestep past his adversary it launches a fist into the wizard's gut knocking most of the wind from him.

Suddenly a pale purple light starts to shine about the room. It comes out of nowhere and is suddenly a large purple sphere glowing bright. Then there is a hollow _**thump**_ like air being displaced and the light is gone.

In it's place stands Jareth, a spiked chain in his hands and a look of determination on his face.

"Jareth!" Tira cries. "I knew you would come, I knew it." she says parrying off a zombies attack.


[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  c.bow&dagger/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]10  [/COLOR] [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  dagger/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]prone[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR][COLOR=Cyan][I];delay[/I][/COLOR]
Ernestine       [COLOR=White]13[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]2[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Zombie          11  16  none/none
[COLOR=YellowGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=YellowGreen] 3[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=PaleTurquoise]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]14[/COLOR][/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            18  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Lime]+4[/COLOR] [/COLOR] s.sword/none
Zombie(x2)      11  16  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]both in grease prone[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=DarkOrchid]10[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]in grease prone[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11   [COLOR=SeaGreen]8 [/COLOR] none/none
[COLOR=Orange]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Orange] 9[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Olive] 9[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]fightingD;[/COLOR][I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round five:
Jareth arrives - none allowed
Cedric miss  Far - hit
Aver -delay
Ernestine miss
Tira ???
Malaroc miss
Trinham - cast grease
Zombie attacks - Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lJl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEltlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlMl lAl lZlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZlZl lZlCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
J = Jareth
 T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 16, 2011)

The sensation of being dragged through the void is unsettling and Jareth is grateful when it ends. Of course, the ending places him in the middle of the fight. He spins one head of his chain as Tira shouts her greeting. With a wry smile, the fiery-haired human says, “If you’d waited a little longer, I wouldn’t have been forced to make this sort of entrance.”

The head of the chain spins faster, becoming a whirling blur. Jareth says a strange word and the weapon glows with an ethereal light before he releases it in the direction of Tira’s attacker. Shaking his head and still with his half-smile evident, Jareth asks, “What have you gotten yourself into?”

[sblock=OOC]
Channel Disrupt Undead through the chain against Tira’s attacker. EDIT: I don't believe it... The only way I can miss the zombie and the roller gives me a 1, for the first roll of the fight.

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells:
0-level: used 1/6
1st-level: used 0/6
2nd-level: used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 17, 2011)

Trinham visibly jumps as the purple sphere appears. He is just about a dispatch a set of _Magic Missiles_ at it when he realising that somehow Jareth has managed both to locate them and to be teleported here.

Having managed to stop himself from casting his spell, Trinham re-assesses their situation based on the arrival of Jareth. In Trinham's opinion they are still in trouble. So he re-targets and casts his spell at the two nearest zombies.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Magic Missiles_ defensively. One missile at T15, two missiles at S14.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 21/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 17, 2011)

Cedric scuttles towards the southwards tunnel, playing hopscotch with the whailing limbs of the zombies wallowing in Trinhams grease. Far latches onto his jacket collar and is dragged behind him, feathers flying through the air. Cedrics boots get soiled by the grease, but he manages to keep his footing and turns back towards the group. He concentrates on an untested formula from his old books, hoping he remembers the words and motions correctly. Fire springs from his fingertips, searing the undead and charring his eyebrows as it lights up the caverns for a few seconds.

[sblock=actions]Move: move to R19. (Can one provoke AoO's from prone opponents? If so, I provoke three.)
Standard: cast burning hands on zombies Q16, R17, S16 & S17, reflex DC 15[/sblock][sblock=stat block]HP: 4/9
AC: 17

Dagger drawn

Fort +3, ref +3, will +2

Lvl 0 spells prepared:
Detect magic
Message
Light

Lvl 1 spells prepared:
Magic weapon
Magic missile

Active spells:
Mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=Whose Up.]
AFg - Aver is prone but has 1 HP if you wish to take a total def action (will have 2 here at the end of the round if he stays still )

jackslate45 - you are up  and gaining HP also

FtF - will continue to fight def, for him I know he is having RL issues.

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 20, 2011)

The appearance of a new man slightly scared Ern.  However, it seemed that "Jareth" was friends with some of the group here.  _Well, he seems capable at least. _The spell that he tried to cast looked familiar, but Ern had no clear idea what was cast.  (As it is in the school of Necromancy after all)

Looking at her wounds, she noticed some of them were healing.  _Well, I should wait now and see what happens. _Holding her crossbow at eye level, she looks around and waits for her opening.  
[sblock=Actions]
5' Foot set to P3
Readied Action:  If a zombie ends up adjacent to no allies, with take a shot at him with the crossbow.  trying to get out of the -4 to shooting into combat.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 20, 2011)

Aver cautiously opens a eye, but though he feels a little better the situation has hardly improved.  Giving up his feigned death he goes full defensive desperately flailing to keep the mouldering limbs at bay.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 20, 2011)

Striking out at the zombies, Mal can feel a warmth come over him, as his vision takes in the surrounding cavern.  He wonders just how tall the ceiling is, if it was to come to retreat...

His actions speak otherwise, as he continues to fight, spying the light warning of magic.  When it is revealed that the newcomer is indeed an ally, he shrugs, indifferent as to who it is, until the name is stated.  Apparently, the revelation takes hold, as Mal's attacks are easily batted away by the shambling undead.  Something had to give soon....


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

*End of Round 6*

Jareth is slightly unused to the well made weapon he holds in his hands. Although he connected with the chain it sliced through the zombie so sharp and thinly it was like giving the undead beast a paper cut. (note spiked chain is magical +1)

Tira slices the leg out from under the zombie and then decapitates it. She looks up at Jareth with an expression of hero worship that turns the poor man's stomach.

Trinham's magic takes care of the zombie that was threatening him and the young warrior-mage takes in a deep breathe. Cedric gives him a nod for clearing the way and starts to move around the zombies. The few lying in the grease claw and scratch at him to no avail. The mage puts a foot into the grease when Far cries out stopping him.

"Caw! Caw! No! No! Are you drunk? Go back no need to go all that way!" the bird directs the young wizard. Concentrating hard Cedric follows Far's advice and steps back. He starts to cast his new spell as the zombies in the grease try pushing themselves up onto their twisted feet. The fire engulfs them and adds new light and a foul smell to the room.

As the flames swoosh out and warm Aver's bottom the elf decides it's time to protect his more sensitive _ass_ets. (sorry had to be done)

Malaroc stands alone battling four to one and although he spends a great deal of time dodging and parring the zombies, it proves to keep him yet in this fight.

Ernestine steps back and watches as the burning zombies start to rise. With careful aim she let's her bolt fly. With a sicking _*thunk*_ as if it had punctured a rip melon. The bolt lodges through the skull of a burning zombie sending it toppling to the ground.


[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Malaroc         [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]   9[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]fightingD;[/COLOR][I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bow&dagger/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=Orange]14[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   2  [/COLOR]dagger/[COLOR=lime][I][COLOR=Orange]prone[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR][COLOR=Orange][I];totalD[/I][/COLOR]
Zombie          11  16  none/none
[COLOR=PaleTurquoise]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Red][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]14[/COLOR][/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            18  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Lime]+4[/COLOR] [/COLOR] s.sword/none
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Zombie(x2)[/COLOR]      11   [COLOR=SeaGreen]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]both in grease[/COLOR][/I]
Ernestine       [COLOR=White]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   3[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
[COLOR=Orange]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Orange] 2[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round six:
Jareth - miss by the only one?!?
Cedric -move provoke 3 AoO cast burning hands Far - tags along and directs
Aver -Total Def
Ernestine - ready and fires hit dead zombie
Tira - attack hits/dead undead?
Malaroc - miss
Trinham - cast magic missile
Zombie AoO - all miss
Zombie saves - all fail
Zombie attacks -all miss
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl lJl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlMl lAl lClTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlZlZl lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
J = Jareth
 T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 21, 2011)

Jareth doesn’t have much time to mentally register the surprise of his chain’s lashing strike, when even he thought it was going off-target. He likewise doesn’t have long to note Tira’s expression before he continues his movement, spinning the chain in a wide arc above his head as he steps to the side. With another step, he leverages the head of the chain in another lash at one of the zombies harassing the gauntleted man. “Tira, everyone, get back into empty tunnel behind us!” the red-haired warrior-mage shouts as he takes another step towards the zombies.

With another exclamation, swift and incomprehensible, he throws one hand with fingers splayed at the greased zombies. The force of his will and his newfound skill cause another burst of flame to spray from his hand and cover the undead nightmares.

[sblock=OOC]
I had a guess you might do that with the chain, HM.  I’ll factor the +1 into rolls, but Jareth won’t know until either he or someone else uses Detect Magic. And onto my actions…
Move + Standard for Spring Attack; 1 W to Q3, attack zombie at O5, keep moving S to Q4.
Then Swift for Quick Cast of Burning Hands to the South, covering squares Q5, PQR 6, PQR7 and hitting all three of those zombies. Reflex save DC 14 for half.

Oh, and HM, don’t forget the AoOs I might get with my new spot. 10-ft. Reach, 3 AoOs (Combat Reflexes), +10 Attack, 2d4+5 Damage. And if I hit 10 or more damage, I get a free Trip attempt (+7 on the opposed STR).

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells (Quick Cast, used 1/1):
0-level: used 1/6
1st-level: used 1/6
2nd-level: used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2011)

Trinham is not sure what Jareth is planning but he suddenly becomes concerned for Moggins, especially has he is not quite sure were he is. Trinham uses their shared link to get Moggins to join him. At the same time he start to move into the tunnel. Not been sure which of the two tunnels Jareth meant, he move into the tunnel behind himself.

Once in the tunnel, Trinham waits for Moggins and the others to join him before deciding what spell to cast.

[sblock=Action]Sorry HM, this is going to get complicated.

1.	Move to T1 either.

2.	Delay until:

	a)	Moggins and the others are all in the tunnel. Then cast _Grease_ on the tunnel entrance.

	b)	The end of the round. Then cast _Magic Missiles_, with all three missiles aimed at the Zombie at O16.

*Moggins:* 
- Hide +16
- Move Silently +8[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

Cedric obeys and steps back into the tunnel. "On your feet, elf. You're not helping anyone out by bleeding out on the ground!" He throws a magic missile at one of the zombies next to Aver, hopefully finishing it off so he can escape without being clobbered.

[sblock=actions]Move: move to T2
Standard: cast magic missile at the zombie at Q6(the one with 2 HP)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

"You'll forgive me if I am not so sure exchanging that for dying on the ground - again - is a good idea!"  Aver replies, his voice thin and pained.  

But just as he speaks an angry knot of scar tissue with whiskers and a tail erupts from his clothing and leaps at the remaining zombie seeking to distract it so his "master" can escape.

Seeing his chance still Aver attempts to stand cringing for the expected blow, he then dashes into the corridor behind Jareth glancing back anxiously to see his familiar's fate...

[sblock=Actions]
Furkiss moves into the zombies space provoking to do so and then uses the aid another action to grant Aver +2 AC.  He has a 14 AC.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Nice move, two things AFg. How far and where do you move to? And please roll Furkiss the Mighty's aid another check. 

Will update tonight. RL pending.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ah yes of course you have to roll, critical aide another!  Go Furkiss! Moving to, um, it looks like TZ to me on the map?  The last visible square of the right hand tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Malaroc notices that Jareth's combat style has changed dramatically from the fight a few days ago with the Treylor. He moves more and his actions are almost to quick to follow. And is that the same chain? Shaking his head he blocks another clumsy attack from one of the zombies. 

Jareth had even tripped one and it lied awkwardly on the stone floor missing both it's legs. Malaroc slammed his gauntleted fist into the things skull and it stopped moving. 

Cedric and Trinham both ran for the tunnel at Jareth's request and Tira moved to take up a defensive position at the tunnels mouth. As Ernestine moves by the red haired half elf gives her a reproached look and says, "Don't go to far you have some question to answer after Jareth takes care of your zombies."

As the others move Aver decides to try and bolt with them. Sensing his master distress the mighty Furkiss takes decisive action. Aver starts to rise and as he does the zombie near him reaches out. Furkiss quickly jumps onto the outstretched arm and follows it up towards the undead beasts face. Hoping into the creatures eyes Furkiss gives Aver the chance he needs to get away.

The elf looks back mouth slightly aghast as he watches the zombie along with his familiar fall into the slick grease. "Move! Don't stop!" Tira hisses at him and Aver like a zombie himself walks into the tunnel.

Trinham was worried as he watched from the tunnel at the falling zombie and Aver as he walked by him he loked for Moggins. He wasn't worried for himself but Moggins was out there and the zombies were out there. Once more he reach out with his thoughts to get the cat to come to him. And this time he gets a mental image back, a kind of cats way of saying "on the way". Sighing in relief he watches once more for the white and orange fur ball.

Moggins waited for the zombies to move away before quickly heading to where his master disappeared. _"It's best I go with him no telling the trouble he will get in,"_ the cat thinks to himself. _"Look at all this trouble these two leggers have caused here."_ He gets close to the cave and can see his master when a squeak catches his attention from behind.

Trinham watches as Moggins pops into view from the tunnel and gives out an audible sigh. Then the cat turns around and heads towards the grease and the zombie. "What the what? NO!" is all Trinham can say as he watches the cat get closer to the prone zombie. Moggins looks like he is lapping out at the grease his head down and tail swishing. The zombie reaches for the cat and...

... three bolts of energy rock the zombies body, causing Moggins to jump. Then the cat hurriedly runs back towards the tunnel a small brown grease covered Furkiss in his mouth. He sits the little rat down and sitting on his haunches looks at Trinham with slitted eyes and tail swishing. And although no sound at all verbally is made Trinham can read the cats body language and knows exactly what he is thinking.
_
"What were you thinking? I think that cost me one of my nine lives,"_ Moggins says to his master.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order 

```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         16[COLOR=Olive]   9[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bow&dagger/[I][COLOR=royalblue]mage armor-ends round 600[/COLOR][/I]
Aver            [COLOR=White]14[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   3  [/COLOR]dagger/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
[COLOR=YellowGreen]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=YellowGreen]10 [/COLOR] none/none
[COLOR=Cyan]Zombie[/COLOR]          11  [COLOR=Cyan]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Tira            18  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Lime]+4[/COLOR] [/COLOR] s.sword/none
Ernestine       [COLOR=White]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   4[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round seven:
Jareth - spring attack + quick cast
Cedric - magic missile to zombie in grease (sorry Jareth killed the one with 2hp first) next time just say the weakest and I'll know
Aver - double move
Ernestine - double move
Tira - move + ready action (attack any zombies that come close to tunnel)
Malaroc - 5' step + attack prone zombie - kills zombie
Trinham - magic missile to protect the familiars - kills zombie
Zombie saves - http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2858335/
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

MAP:


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltl lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMlJl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = grease effect
 
M = Malaroc
J = Jareth
 T = Trinham
C = Cedric
A = Aver
E = Ernestine
t = Tira
Z = Zombie


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ern reaction was slower than she expected.  Some of the zombies looked like they were closing in on her.  However, she was able to slip by the group of them, and end up gathering with everyone else.

[sblock=actions]
RUN AWAY!!!!!!

Also not here till Sunday 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 27, 2011)

Jareth nods as everyone backs into the tunnel, simultaneously extending and tightening the links of the chain to block a clumsy undead swing. "Good. Now stay there," he grits out, looping the other head of the chain around in a small circle behind him, "While we finish them off."

The head of the chain sparks with a blue-white light again as Jareth channels another charge of anti-undead energy into the weapon, flicking the head at the zombie. As the sparking spike flies to the zombie, the red-haired man quietly and flatly states, "You should get over with them, too, fist-fighter. I can take the last one," as he steps aside, giving the other man room to move around more easily.

[sblock=OOC]
Channel Disrupt Undead (doesn't provoke AoOs) into attack against Zombie Q5. Then 5-ft. step to R4, hoping to give Mal a chance to get with the others and leave the other zombie to either follow him or Move to attack me, provoking an AoO. 

And if I do get an AoO, +10 attack, 2d4+5 damage. Trip (+7) on damage over 10.

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells (Quick Cast, used 1/1):
0-level: used 2/6
1st-level: used 1/6
2nd-level: used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

"You don't have to tell me twice - though you did."  Aver says panting and looking profoundly relieved as he manages a weak smile upon his rodentine features.  "Come on Furkiss!  Scarper!" He cries.  

The rat, darts away from the zombie scurrying across the grease like it wasn't auto succeeds on balance there and pausing to give his "master" a hard look.  Aver rushes forward to the greases edge and Furkiss climbs deftly up his leg before the elf hurries back into the safety of the corridor.

[sblock=Actions]Aver moves forward - to T15 - and readies to move back.  Furkiss withdraws moving from Q16-Q17-R17-S16-T15 - he has a balance modifier of 10 so cannot fail the grease check.  Aver then moves back to his previous position.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 27, 2011)

Battered and nearly out of spells, Cedric stays back for the rest of the fight. If things turn sour for Jareth he will run.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 28, 2011)

Trinham looks at Moggins and says "You lost a life, your little trick almost gave me a heart attack. Anyway, that was very well done, Aver owes you a treat."

Reassessing their tactical situation, Trinham realises that there has been a massive turn around and that they are almost out of the woods, most thanks to Jareth. Being almost out of spells, Trinham decides to save his last, useful, spell for a crisis. He briefly considers using his crossbow but rapidly rejects that idea as it would mean shooting into melee and he is not that good a shot, so he might his one of the others. Instead he just waits to see what will happen next.

[sblock=OOC]Waiting to see the results of Jareth's attack before deciding on his action.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 21/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 28, 2011)

"I won't be so easily dismissed, Jareth," Mal hisses, with a disdainful  taste in his mouth.  "Besides, who says you get to have all the fun?"

Mal brings his gauntlets to bear on  the last zombie standing.  Striking out with precision, he throws away  his defensive stance in favor of attempting to bring this last one down  swiftly.

His first attack strikes home, as the zombie is hit full force in the  chest, causing a layer of dust to be released from the rotting corpse.   The dust manages to aid the zombie in Mal's second attack, as it misses.  What is left is a mangled corpse, a large indentation on its chest with puncture wounds, and a satisfied look on Mal's face.

"Care to finish him off now?" he asks Jareth.

Spotting the ally's intentions, Mal takes a step back, allowing the zombie the chance to come to him, should it care to exact revenge.  Hopefully, the awaiting chain wielder would take the advantage and remove the foe....  (Forgot that Jareth has reach, adding a 5 foot step to move one square closer to the group, and out of the zombies reach.)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

OOC: DW go ahead and roll your attack. The zombie has 2hp and this should be over. I want to advance the thread tonight after XP and get into some RP for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2011)

Jareth doesn't hesitate to flick the chain into the zombie to finish it off. "Dismissed? Was a suggestion, for your own good. You don't look like you've been doing too well." As the weapon's head spins and lashes out, Jareth's mind drifts back to a strange "conversation" a couple of days ago... _That voice... The stick-up-the-ass, holier-than-thou guy from the mind-link? What the hell was his name?_

As the zombie goes down, the young man spins the chain's head, incrementally shortening the length, and quickly snaps it, flicking most of the ichor from the weapon. A similar motion follows with the opposite head before he pulls out a small cloth and cleans the weapon the rest of the way as his eyes go over the rest of the people in the cavern. "So Tira, Trinham, care to tell me what's going on? Who are all these people you've managed to pick up?"

[sblock=OOC]
Will do. Y'know, you really could've rolled it yourself (or even hand-waved it) to speed things along. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2011)

Watching the combatant, Mal nods slightly when the last foe is dispatched.  "You are right in that.  Our luck was not going so well, but then again, there are still more surprises to be seen.  You have my thanks, Jareth, and perhaps our previous debate will not hold sway on the course we need to take.  I am Mal, it is good to meet you face to face this time."  He extends a hand, an offering of acceptance, and wonders if the tunnel-visioned man would take it, or scoff at him.

Mal glances about, taking in the room and making sure it was freed and clear of any more danger.  He begins to inspect the contents, wondering whom else had the misfortune to become a meal to the undead.  (Searching for anything worth taking, from perhaps other unfortunate souls...)

He keeps his ears open as he awaits the response from Tira and Trinham, as his aura continues to heal those that had fallen or were nearly done in.  (Continuing with the healing aura)

"Allow the healing to take place, as I can mend your wounds until you are well enough to continue on.  If you need more healing than that, then other avenues will have to be used," he calls out to everyone, making sure they allow themselves to heal as much as possible.

'You play a crafty game, and one that continues to change all the time, 'Emma'.  And why the hell did you take her name?  Of all the names you could have given...' he thinks to himself, shaking his head at the outcome of this little trek into the caves.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

"Well I'm certainly glad you showed up, Jareth right?  I'm Aver, and old friend of Trina's.  And you have my thanks for pulling or collective goose from the oven as it were.  And, er, well as you can see folks fighting not my speciality as such.  I stab a mean groin, but alas zombies are apparently less concerned by such things.  Oh and this,"  he gestures to the rat now perched upon his shoulder, "is my familiar - Furkiss."

Furkiss stares murderously at Jareth, though to be fiar he has few other expressions. "He says hello and thanks to, I am sure."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 31, 2011)

Standing straight up , Ernestine introduces herself:
"My name is Ernestine.  I was returning home when suddenly a scout party from the Treylor arrived near where I was sleeping.  I had to quickly hide somewhere, and  found this cavern.  I was able to escape from them, when I ran into those things, " pointing to the collapsed undead.  "I ran away for sometime, and saw the group here.  I asked for assistance, and they were able to help me out.  "  Looking around to the rest of the group, and bowing low, said "Thank you once again for saving my life."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2011)

Jareth raises an eyebrow as he takes Mal's hand. "We'll see. I'm still more concerned about Tharivol's life," he says with a hint of skepticism in his voice.

He looks around again at the others, especially the new faces. As Aver finishes, Jareth asks, "You mean Tira? And as for saving you, call it good timing and placement. Speaking of which..." his voice drifts off as he looks at the coiled chain. His eyes glow briefly as he examines the weapon.

He continues looking at the weapon while Ernestine speaks. "_Another_ scout party? Where? How long have you been down here, anyway?"

[sblock=OOC]
Arcane Attunement for Detect Magic, focusing on my chain, but also taking a look at everyone else's stuff. If possible, just take 10 on the Spellcraft check (giving me a 25). If not, go ahead and roll for me, HM. My Spellcraft is at +15.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2011)

"True enough, and I will do what I can to help Tharivol," he answers, taking Jareth's hand and turns to Ernestine, wondering as much about this other scouting party as Jareth.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 31, 2011)

"For at least a month, maybe more."  Ern states.  She pulls out her shirt out of the pants, and shows the group a stomach that has seemed to have lost a lot of weight in a short time.  Looking carefully, you can also tell that the clothes are lot less form fitting than they should be, being tied back by bits of cloth.  Ern puts her shirt back in and continues,  "Thankfully, I was able to find a steady source of water.  Food was a little more scarce, and I have been feeding mostly on rats and plants.  Therefore, I do not know if the Treylor are still around or not."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

"Well I suppose I've already tagged along for the ride.  And in any case I am all for giving a chap his freedom - I presume this fellows a captive right?  I am handy with a lock and with stealth, just not so much with zombies." Aver says as he checks over his wounds wincing and frowning.

[sblock=Healing]I assume it only goes up to half HP right?  The Dragon Shaman aura?[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2011)

Jareth nods to Mal, apparently accepting the state of things. As Ernestine speaks, Jareth gets curious, but also skeptical. "A month? Where were you when the Treylor arrived?"

Before there is a chance for her to answer again, the young man looks straight at the weaselly-looking elf. "Yes, he's imprisoned and to be executed. The charge amounts to treason. Still interested?"

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Motive check for Ern's story, if she's telling the (whole) truth, etc. No, Jareth does not trust easily. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

"Oh people have threatened to execute me dozens of times.  In my experience if they are really serious they just kill you without all the ballsing about.  But I'm in anything to live in interesting times, and besides I need to salvage my bruised ego by demonstrating I am not wholly worthless after that display of dazzling ineptitude."  Aver replies lightly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2011)

"Now, another question would be just how you were able to appear to our aid so fortunately?  Last we knew, you could not escape a few ropes.  Now, you are teleporting about."

Mal wonders just what secrets Jareth holds as well.

(Yes, heal to 1/2 max HP due to Aura)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

"She's lying, Jareth." Tira states walking up to stand beside the warrior. Standing side by side everyone can see the slight resemblance of the two people. If Tira's ears weren't pointed or perhaps Jareth's were they would look like brother and sister.

"There has been no Treylor this side of the river. And she is human and would not be allowed to venture into the forest far enough to be sleeping near any cave that could lead here this deep into the Ways."

The fiery red-headed half-elf still holds her sword with the gore of the zombies still on it. "And yet she is here. That I can't explain and she looks like she has been here a long time. What did you do teleport in like Jareth or sneak in some other way?" Tira asks sword held in a firm grip.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2011)

Jareth shrugs at Mal's question. "Magic. Got held up after being released from that false imprisonment, then figured out a way to find Tira and get here quickly. If you want more detail, it'll have to wait. I want to hear answers to my half-sister's questions."

The young man's eyes grow hard as he watches Ernestine.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2011)

"No Treylor?" Ern repeats, more stunned than anything.  With a loud gulp, she goes a little pale.  _But, then... it must be..._

Shaking her head a little she looks up at Tira and says "I am by no means able to teleport myself around at will, or else I would be far from this place already.  I am this far back because I have been wondering around lost for a month.  This cave is hard enough to navigate.  I was not able to find a way out.  As to why I came into this cave, I was attacked by a group of people.  I thought them to be Treylor, and escaped to the Ways. If you say that no Treylor was here, I can only think of one other group that it could be."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

"And _who_ could that possibly be." Tira asks sounding like she already feels the lie coming on.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2011)

With a pained expression, Ern says "Vester's Reavers, of course."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

_*gasp*_

"No that can't be. Why would they return here?" Tira asks going ashen.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2011)

Trinham is just about to respond to Jareth's question when the others start to introduce themselves. Realising that no one is on guard, he loads his crossbow and starts to keep a lookout. At the same time he listens to the conversation. Once Tira casts doubt on Ernestine's story, Trinham moves to cover her as well.

Trinham remembers Emma mentioning "Vester's Reavers" but realises that that alone doesn't make Ernestine's story true, so continues to keep her covered.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2011)

Mal keeps his ears open as he moves about the cave, inspecting the zombies as well as the scattered items that might lay about... (Mal continues his search for anything worth using, as well as clues to where these zombies came from... clothing, etc, to depict their origination)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 1, 2011)

Jareth raises an eyebrow, his facial expression still locked in a frown. "At last, a straight answer." 

He sighs and turns away, looking around the strange room in the catacombs. "But I think it might be best if we continue these questions on the move. The fighting might just bring more creatures to investigate. And Tharivol has a time limit..." Jareth takes a step before his stomach turns, filling him with a sickened feeling. 

"Damn caves," he mutters.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2011)

_I have been giving you mostly straight answers you dolt.  You just refuse to beileve me because I was found here...  _As much as Ern wanted to say this, she decided, to stay alive more than anything, to stay quiet.
"Very well.  As I mentioned before, I know of a place with water.  Should we make our way there?"  Ern started getting her stuff ready to depart.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2011)

Trinham suspects that Ernestine is not telling them everything. However, there is nothing to be gained by pushing things at the movement. So, as Jareth seems to be calming things down, he leaves it for the moment. 

Moving his crossbow so it is no longer pointing at Ernestine, he says "Finding water seems like a good idea. But its up to our guide." nodding at Tira. Just then Trinham's stomach starts to grumble and he says "Jareth. Did you happen to bring any food with you. Please say you did." 

Although Trinham is giving Ernestine the benefit of the doubt, he does not quite trust her and so tries to keep himself alert for an ambush.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Malaroc continues to casts about the dead bodies as the others interrogate the newcomer. The bodies are all in disgusting degrees of decay but they are in no way the same. As he confirms his suspicions he notices a gleam coming from one body. 

It looks like the hilt of a dagger buried deep in a zombies chest. The body is charred and the flames of the spell probably cleaned all the grim off the hilt. Pulling it free he sees that the blade still looks sharp and ready for use (though it needs a good cleaning). The dagger which looks elven in design came out of one of the bodies that looked to once have been human, but other dead bodies in the room are obviously... "Elven," Malaroc mutters out loud.

Tira also thirsty looks to Jareth who only grunts and then remembers that Brend put something into his pack. He undoes the pack while watching the others expectation looks. He pulls out his own gear and full waterskin handing it to Tira. Then looks at the new script that was not there when he packed his gear in the morning. 

Jareth unrolls the round padded leather and listens as he hears a bunch of bottles clink together. All laid out the script has eight pockets each with a tiny vial secure in it. A small note is pinned to the top of the script and taking it Jareth grunts at the short message and list. 

[sblock=message]Lord Kyras good hunting - V

2 - blue potions - cures (2d8+9)
2 - pink potions - shields of faith (+3)
4 - clear bottles - holy water [/sblock]

Tira steps up to Jareth to hand him back his waterskin. He finds it is empty after being passed around to everyone. "I think we should see if she is telling the truth, about the water I mean. If she is than maybe she is telling the truth about other things as well." Tira says the last in a whisper.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pulling out her own waterskin, Ernestine drinks a little before handing it out to anyone who is willing to take it.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

Aver watches the interrogation with bemused amusement, he takes Ernestine's waterskin and swigs from it with a grin. 

"I'm so full of holes after that I was half expecting it to leak out."  He says with a grin.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 3, 2011)

Examining the weapon, Mal tests the weight and balance, nodding his approval.  Taking the offered waterskin, he takes a small sip, as his stomach lurches with a sharp pain.  Hiding the pain, he feels it leave as quickly as it came.  

"Some of these are elven zombies.  Others are human.  Neither bodes well for us."

As the others begin discussing the course of action, Mal procures his stowed materials for just the right tool, as he find it quickly.  The small brush-like utensil is quickly put to work as he begins the cleaning process on the newfound dagger.

"Found one of their daggers as well, which surprisingly was unscathed in that blast of magic."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 3, 2011)

Jareth looks at the unrolled pack of potions. He shrugs as he looks to Trinham. "That's all I got from Harkon. Vance was generous enough to send these with me, but apparently forgot the food and water supplies I asked for..."

He nods in response to Tira, not wanting to say anything further.

"Zombies in general don't really bode well," he says with a half-chuckle. "But we can worry about more of them after you all get more to drink. Let's get to the water source."

[sblock=OOC]
What's the light source situation for the group right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I do believe they started with one torch - 2 days ago and have been making do with homemade ones from scrap that they find. Which there is plenty of. I think all Vance could think about was the combat you might face and it made him jealous, so he forgot your other (more important) requests.

Also jackslate45 forgot a couple times to let you know, that for this game there is no quoting. Just to keep the appearance up you understand. 

Ok let's head towards the "main cavern" if you could direct yourselves leaving the rotting corspes behind, I will pick it up from there.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Trinham's face falls as Jareth shows him that there is no food in his pack and his stomach stars to grumble even more.

Putting his disappointment, and hunger, behind him, he prepares to follow the others out of the cave, acting as rear guard. As he already has a loaded crossbow in his hand, he decides to keep using it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 5, 2011)

Jareth sighs and rolls up the potions, shaking his head. _Knew I should've reminded that glory hound about food provisions..._

The young man proceeds to coil his chain and attach it to the loop on his belt. He goes to join the front of the group as the new wizardess starts to lead the way to water. The coiled links and barbs of the chain give a slight, eerie echo as the red-haired warrior walks. He glances about every so often, a hint of anxiety on his face. _Once this is over, I never want to go underground again... Had enough of it for a lifetime. Just, gods, don't let another ally die in another cave with me._


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

The human female Ernestine which the group encountered in the Ways of the Dead leads the group to the cavern that has been her home for over a month now.

The ceiling is huge here and if it were not for some glowing fungi growing up one wall you would not be able to see it. The opposite wall goes up like a backwards hill curving towards the center of the room and stopping before it reaches the ceiling. There must be some type of shelf or ledge up there but it would be impossible to climb up.

Under the wall with the glowing fungus a stream passes out fromunder one wall to disappear under another. The water gurgles over rocks as it moves along and a few fish can be seen traveling along the water as well. Non-glowing fungus grows along the bank of the stream.

A make shift camp with a cold fire pit and bedroll sit under the rocky overhang and a battered crate with a candle stub sit beside the bedroll acting as a nightstand. There is one other passage leading out of this room as well as the passage you just entered from.

Ernestine looks around before waving a hand and saying, "Welcome to my home."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

"Wow, we really need to get you out of here. But at least we can do a spot of fishing to replenish supplies." Aver says brightly, patting Ernestine companionably on the shoulder. "I could use a rest before tackling the old spellbook to, I'd like to able to something  - other than suck and die - if we encounter more undead."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2011)

"Have you managed to see anything up there?" Mal asks, pointing the high ceiling with the possible ledge up there from the back wall.  His curiosity was always a crutch for him, and even now, after battle, he finds himself still wanting to explore more before resting.

He moves to the rear wall, inspecting the incline, testing the smoothness of the surface and feeling his hands stick to it none the less.  Something was different, and he could feel it.  It was asking him, urging him to the ledge above....


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ernestine smiled at Aver saying " A fellow wizard is a welcoming blessing.  If we have time, maybe we could share spells?  I would love to see what you have."

Looking at Mal questioningly, Ern walks over to the rear wall and raises her hand high in the air.  Even the tall Ern could not reach the ledge. "Does that answer your question?  I am not strong enough to pull myself up there, even if I could reach it."  

Looking around at the rest of the party, Ern says "Please make yourselves comfortable.  I will do my best to explain what I know about these caves"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

"Yes cozy," Tira says with sarcasm. "So maybe you could have been here for a while like you said. And maybe you did get chased into here by Reavers. But why are the Reavers back at all. They should know that if they try to reestablish a base here there will be more bloodshed and more," she shivers at here next thought. "More dead."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 9, 2011)

The fiery-haired young man follows into the cavern, looking around. "Yes, do explain just what you know. You'll forgive me if I don't have a seat," Jareth says with a frown, his voice polite but cold. He remains standing and paces along a length of the cavern.

At Tira's comment, Jareth flatly states, "Somehow, I doubt they're worried about more dead. I wouldn't be surprised, with some of what I've heard, if these Reavers were responsible for those undead."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

"Oh I'm not a wizard, I just do a bit of magic here and there. I dabble. But sure thing you are welcome to take a nosey in exchange for the same courtesy of course." Aver says smiling, 

"I'm afraid I'm all about the shootiness for the most part. You new pew pew pow pow! There's something inherently pleasing about hurling acid at sensitive areas." He shrugs, "What can I say, I'm an elf of simple pleasures."

"So putting Undead and Reavers aside for a moment, anyone a half decent fisherman? We could really use some more provisions..."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ern smiles to Aver, but the hairs on the back of the neck started igniting again.  She could now feel the groups staring at her again.  _Never believe the newcomer i guess__.   _

With a small sigh, Ern looks at the fiery-haired siblings and said, "How would I know why they were here?  They can be as bad, maybe worse, then the Treylor when they capture someone.  If half of the rumors about torture are true," an involuntary shudder at the thought of this " you could hardly blame me for wanting to run away.  Just because I know a little spellcasting does not mean I can kick a Reaver raiding party back to the Nine Hells.   Maybe they got sick and tired of the Treylor as well?  Maybe they here to kill more people?  Maybe they are looking for something? Who knows why they are here, all the more reason to leave.  You obviously found a way in."

"And besides, Why are you guys even here?  I would like to know at least that much.  Your obviously not Treylor, nor Reavers.  You would have killed me on the spot for even mentioning the name.  "


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2011)

Seeing the group more concerned with the newcomer and her story, Mal takes the time to ease away and test the handholds of the back wall.  He finds it somewhat confusing, for there are not much hand or foot holds to give him purchase up the wall, but it doesn't seem to matter much, as he easily pulls himself up.

If the others are not taking notice of him, he begins climbing to the ledge above...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

"Yeah why don't you crawl into the mysterious hole and stir up some trouble?" Aver asks loudly his voice dripping with sarcasm. "Because it would be terrible to stock up on provisions and get a bit of rest, I miss the zombies to! That's a great idea, go find some more. I'm only half eaten right now its not good to leave things unfinished hey? 

I don't suppose anyone has any healing I might beg, before Captain Adventure here brings down a horde of flesh eating cave monsters?"

[sblock=Healing and Leveling]Dragon Shaman healing aura only works up to half HP correct? Do we need to rest in order to level, etc.?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You can get your HP, BAB, save bonuses and all now. But you will have to rest and then study your spell book to get your spells and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=Spells]Are they treated as used slots, or unused slots with nothing prepared? If the later I could simply spend an hour - 15 minutes per spell I believe - to fill my slots.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] The latter - unprepared 15 mins per spell... but I thought you were going fishing? 
_
*grumble* *grumble*_ - thanks Aver's stomach btw [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Aver shrugs, and finds a reasonably comfortable spot to begin looking over his spellbook. He is of the mind that fish ought to be caught, but feels it would violate his principles to work for his dinner, and besides he has little desire to look like a wet idiot.

"I can't be fishing myself of course, being gravely injured and highly allergic to being uncomfortable - a category of which is wet. Also need to prepare spells, I think I've just grasped something..."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jareth stops his pacing and stands, arms folded and a frown on his face again. "Gee, respond to our questions with questions of your own... I've gotten rather sick of such things. But how about a quick deal? We answer one of your questions, truthfully, fully, without hiding anything or leaving things out, and you repay in kind. No more half-answers, returned questions or the like. Because I don't know about you, but I want to be rid of these caves as soon as possible..." The young man resumes pacing.

Over his shoulder, he says to Aver, "Quit your whining. Gravely injured is a huge exaggeration. You haven't been bleeding since shortly after we dispatched the zombies. And come to think of it, that's not the first time I saw such a thing... But as to your fishing question, I certainly don't fit the criteria. However, I could try electrocuting the stream."

Jareth's semi-rapid, anxious footsteps return an eerie sound from the walls of the room. It certainly doesn't seem to help his mood, as he keeps walking up and down a short line only he can see.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ern's calm manner finally snapped.  When she spook at last, a cold, hard tone came out, as though she knew this was going to come to this.  "Fine. You want the the truth?  I am an ex-Reaver who ran away from the group because I was sick and tired of them.  They tried to kill me for leaving.  I ran into here. " 

Looking at Tira, Ern says "We returned here to look for something in these caves.  Before we got here, I wanted to find it before them, and use it as a bargaining chip for my freedom.  However, they saw me trying to leave, and tried to kill me.  I was able to escape into here, and my 'dogs' distracted them.  I ran too far it seems, and now I am lost."

Glaring at Jareth, venom in the look, she says "I was trained to lie, steal, kill, and not to think anything of it.  If I really wanted this group dead, I would have ran when the zombies attacked.  Instead, I tried to help, trying to fix the wrong I have done in my life.  I want out of this blasted cave as much as you do.  However, I do not care if you do not trust me.  I showed you this cave as a hope that, if not friends, you would stop asking me these maddening questions. I have no idea what happened as I was in the cave, starving, trying to find a way to live.   I have no idea what they want in here, as I spent a month here, looking for it.  I was sick of it all. I have spent the time praying, that one day I did not meet any Reavers along the way.  I was glad that finally, someone who was not going to kill me on sight was here at last.  However, it seems that I was an idiot to trust in this group."

Even as she spook, her anger rose, and she was shouting more by the end of it than speaking.  After yelling at Jareth, she felt alot more realived.  She hated this man.  He reminded her to much of her brother...

A large breath in, and Ern says "I hate the fact that I am a Reaver, more than your distrust of me.  However, some people do not have the luxury of making friends as close as yours.  Take what you want from here, and get out. Even if you can get out.  "  With a finality in her voice, she goes over to her bed and starts getting ready to sleep.

EDIT:  She is kinda paranoid about who these people say they are.  She has been alone for a month, hiding from the Reavers after all.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 10, 2011)

The outburst from the wizardess is enough to get Jareth to stop his pacing. He calmly listens, a far cry from his recent self. When she's finished, the look on his face speaks of a satisfaction. "Okay, thanks for finally telling the whole story. Now, let me tell you I don't much care if you _were_ a Reaver. What I do care about is getting out of here and knowing the people I'm effectively trusting with my life on this trip.

"Now I'll answer _your_ question. We're here for two reasons. The first is to find a particular item we believe the Reavers hid here some time ago, something that sparked the Treylor invasion. Though from what you said, maybe they've forgotten where it is. The second reason is a shortcut through the elven lands to reach the capital of Tirol, where I need to free an old friend, a half-elf named Tharivol Ilphunodel, who is to be executed for teaching me the ways of the Order of _Bon'Dradi_." Jareth's voice is remarkably calm while he speaks, showing no sign of the vitriol he displayed not three days ago.

He stretches and unhooks his chain from his belt, setting it on the ground and slowly unwinding the loops of the weapon. He stretches it from end to end on the cave floor to a straight line, then starts alternately dragging the heads of the weapon to arrange the lengthy, spiked links into a pattern... As he does this, he asks, voice still perfectly calm (even serene), "Any other questions?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 10, 2011)

At the mention of fish and fishing, Trinham's eyes light up and he eagerly starts rooting in his pouches and backpack looking for his fishing gear. Realising that this is another thing he hasn't packed, he curses quietly too himself. Having no fishing gear, he considers trying fish tickling. He has heard about this from some of the old men in his village but has never seen it done. Half listening to the others, he realises that he should be participating in their conversation not messing about. However, he is not without resources. "Mogins how do you fancy catching us some fish?" he says to his cat. Mogins gave Trinham a funny look which he interpretated as _"Fish are nice but water is not nice"_. "Please", _"Well OK but only because you asked so nicely"_

Mogins trots off to the stream to try his paws at fishing while Trinham joins the others and takes the weight off his feet. Although are settled and reasonably safe, Trinham he keep his cocked crossbow on the floor beside him and keeps checking the tunnels. Just has he has decided to re-broach the subject of Jareth's auspicious appearance, Ernestine has her outburst. Trinham as always considered himself the voice of reason in the group. Well with the possible exception anything connected to Lora, who seemed to have a knack for rubbing him up the wrong way. So he decides its up to him to try to smooth things over. Heaving himself up and walking over to where Ernestine is laying he says "I am sorry if we have been pushing you hard but look at it from our point of view. We are deep in, what to us is, enemy territory, were the only people we expect to meet are elves. You then tell us a story that is so full of holes we could us it to catch fish. I am glad you finally told us the truth. Personally, I am now inclined to trust you and let you join us." Turning to the others he says "Well what do you think?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

"Was being an  part of the training or are you just naturally gifted?" Aver asks, looking up from his spellbook with an inquiring scholarly expression. "Good with that chain though I'll grant. So I forgive you - I am known for my magnanimity."

"But seriously try relaxing, we will get your friend back, you getting your knickers in a twist and snapping at folk trying to help you is not going to help him. My people are arrogant gits with their heads stuck so far up their traditional pasty buttocks that they cannot see the worth in humans. But that is a double edged sword, they give themselves blindspots and they cannot compete with ingenuity."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ern turns around, and tears can been seen from her eyes.  It looks like it is taking an enormous effort to hold them back.  "Right, I hate the truth.  It is the worst thing in the world.  I hated the fact that I will always, and forever, be considered something so foul as a Reaver.  Nothing will change what I have done.  Nothing.  As for questions, they can wait."  With that, Ern lays down in full.  She rips up the sleeve of her shirt, and starts bandaging her stomach.   "As for getting out of here, it should wait a few hours.  I think we should rest a little." 

When Trinham stands up for her, she bows her head, and mouths something.  No words are  heard.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 10, 2011)

"Besides, we aren't all friends.  Perhaps one day, but not this day.  We are recent acquaintances with a common goal.  Sounds like yours of getting out of here is along our line of thinking.  That says enough for me..."

Mal then sits with his back to the back wall and begins to clean the newfound weapon.  Pulling his tools out, he finds the ones he needs and slowly works with them.

"I can keep first watch, perhaps with Aver over there, since he's got a fishing cat and eyes in the book?"


----------



## Lughart (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the slow posting, I just now got my computer back from the shop.[/sblock]Cedric holds his crossbow to his chest, checking to see if it's properly  loaded every ten minutes or so. Corpses. Dead men, rising to take the  living with them to their fate. He looks behind him every time he  remembers. Making sure there are no more. He doesn't know, but he has to  be sure. He has heard tales of the undead before, but never witnessed them  himself. Never had a reason to believe. He now believes, and it's taking  it's toll on his mind. "I'll help you watch."  whispers Cedric, the first thing he's said in a long time. He sits down  next to Mal, clutching his crossbow like a baby resting in his arms. His  eyes stay open.[sblock=OOC again]Cedric will stay awake for the first watch, then slip  into a deep sleep. He'll hopefully be in better shape the next day.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Aver grins waggling his eyebrows, "Fine by me. But heck you lot saved my life, and I don't see anybody trying to kill me. Friends! You will find if you lower your standards the world is a much nicer place."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Watch!? How can you all talk about watches with a lying Reaver around?"

 Tira pipes up standing near where Jareth paces. "They are evil, very evil people, and Vestor he has never forgiven the Nandirly. If they came here it was for a reason that certainly bodes ill towards the elves. We have to tell the elders that they are running through these tunnels looking for the treasure again."

Everyone turns eyes towards the slight half-elf at the word treasure. Jareth stops to look at her and asks the obvious question. "What treasure?"

Tira looks slightly embarrassed and kicks at the dirt. "I'm sorry were not suppose to talk about it, the elders they..."
 
"Tira what treasure?"  Jareth asks with a little more force in his words. 

"Vestor's hoard. The elders say the old green dragon left it behind when he fled. And since he has been forbidden to enter Fanshaw he sends the Reavers in to retrieve it. But it was so long ago and most those that knew the location are dead or..." she gulps to wet her dry throat. "Or undead, that they stop coming about twenty or so years ago. It must be what these Reavers are looking for, and she may be a spy for them." Tira finishes folding her arms and looking sternly at the summoner.

[sblock=FtF] Don't forget what Emma said about the Reavers stealing something from the Treylor and hiding it in the caves under Fanshaw[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ern was listening to Tira's rant, and something in there clicked.  

She jumped up, and the bandages and shirt all fall off.  However, clearly distracted by Tira, a look of understanding seems to raise on her face.

"Wait what?  That damned thing is here?!"

Ern was wide eyed at this point, and started pacing herself.  Her mouth is moving rapidly as she moves back and forth.  Mouthing furiously, she keeps pacing.  _Of course!  It makes sense now why they wanted me killed before I escaped into here.   Damnit!_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

Flicking a page over Aver grins sheepishly, "Treasure? How did I miss out on hearing about that? True I never really paid attention, but they could have had the courtesy to point out that bit as important. Aver this bits about loot, something like that. Bad manners I call it. Just because I am a basterd in every sense of the word does not mean I don't deserve obscenely large piles of treasure. Well. maybe it does, but I still want them."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Only the Watchers know. And it is the main reason we watch the borders, to keep the Reavers away. It wasn't common knowledge because if any humans found out there was a dragon hoard around and no dragon..." she stops just letting the thought hang there.

"And what is she indecently mumbling about?" Tira asks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

"Well, more to the story unfolds as we near Nandirly.  Vester is a green dragon.  How fitting..."

Mal looks to the group, with a smile on his face.  "If the Reavers do find the treasure, it is also that which was stolen from the Treylor, to incite this whole war.  Vester was mad, for being chased from what he considered his lair or home.  Scheming, he sought a way to get it back, and by stealing something from the Treylor, something very heavy and requiring many people to move it, he succeeded."

Unconsciously continuing to work on the dagger, Mal continues.  "Emma warned us of this, and now hearing it from Tira, you can see that Emma was telling us the truth.  These Reavers, they are Vester's followers, his cult, so to say.  Emma used the term _'kalamti'.  _Do any of you know what that means?"

He looks to each of them listening, as he continues.  "It means a loyal follower.  Not a mindless servant, but someone that has been deemed worthy of tutelage.  Worthy of learning arts and skills not normally given so freely."

Mal stands, stretching his legs once more, as he inspects the dagger, which is in MUCH better shape than before.  "I too am given the title Kalamti, but by Emma, my teacher.  She is opposed to Vester, and for that alone, it should be enough for us to hold her words with some weight behind them.  Somehow, our paths are now crossed."

He then faces the newcomer, and his eyes tell it all.  "Nobody can understand all the choices in life.  You can only learn from them, and choose to continue, or change your life.  I don't see you as being a Reaver anything but giving us hope.  Do you think that it was chance that led us, those seeking the Reavers and their stolen treasure to this one cave, of many?  To the one Reaver that wants to change for the better?  To someone that knows the Reavers and how they work and can help us?"

Shaking his head, he turns to the others.  "We are lucky, for I believe she can help us.  People change.  I know I did.  And some of us change for the better..."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

"And Emma is a dragon right? A shiny one perhaps?" Aver says, still studying his spellbook and making occasional notations - several of which look like indecent sketches.

"Anyway Ernestine, don't get so hung up on what you have done, big deal its in the past, don't do it again. Problem solved. If I got upset every time people had wanted to hang me for alleged crimes of property redistribution in the last few decades I would never get anything done."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "And Emma is a dragon right? A shiny one perhaps?"




Holding up his gauntlet, he smiles.  "Of course she is!  Where else would I get Copper Dragon Gauntlets?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

"Crocodile and some paint?" Aver replies, winking, "I had a very profitable line of green dragon hide armors for a while."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 11, 2011)

Ignoring the words from the rat-faced, whiny elf, Jareth continues his calming work. But then, there are interruptions enough to break his focus...

At Tira's first statement, Jareth quietly says, "_Ex_-Reaver."

As she goes on and he presses her for more information, the fiery-haired chain-wielder stops his arrangement of the chain's pattern. He snorts at Aver's sense of entitlement, rolling his eyes. And once again, someone else's words stop him, though this time they come from Mal.

"Interesting... And I suppose this slow healing I saw earlier today and back at the Harkon battlefield is one of these arts and skills? Amazing. Someone actually managed to answer a question before I had to ask it," he says with a sardonic half-laugh. "But you put it well. Everyone has their mistakes and regrets."

He looks down at the chain-pattern, stopped where he stopped, making an 'infinity' symbol. He bends down and traces it, absently mumbling to himself, "The pattern flows, back and forth through time, to be repeated again..." A harder look crosses his eyes as his hand grasps one of the chain's heads. He takes a firm hold and crouches. "But in one smooth motion of events," the spell-wielding warrior says as he draws the hand and the head back along the pattern's arc, "the pattern can be broken," his hand shoots out forward again, whipping the entire chain in one continuous movement and extends the weapon out fully so it sits as a straight line of barbed links. "Which leaves us to make our own fate."

[sblock=OOC]
Uh... I really don't know why that last paragraph was screaming in my head to be written... Jareth seems to be on a meditative bend at the moment. Still, better than pacing anxiously and biting people's heads off. We'll see how long his personality change lasts. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

"Yes, she has granted me powers, and they grow as well.  I am able to keep those allied with me and close enough from falling to wounds.  It heals slowly, but believe me, if I had not had it up and going through that battle at Harkon Manor, there would have been more deaths of the villagers.  I do not like needless killing, and I did what I could."

Smiling, he also remembers his other power.  "And you have seen another of such power.  The acidic retribution on foes.  Should foes engage in combat within my aura, they are lashed with acidic retribution.  A little deterrent to warn them.  But I can only have one such power in effect at any one time.  Keep that in mind, and I will try to do my best to aid the group in the best way possible.  Healing, Acid against foes, better protection from attacks, and a little something extra for when you do manage to hit a foe in combat.  That's what I can offer in battle as auras."

As he watches the chain snap, Mal also sees the change in Jareth.  It seems that he has taken Emma's origin quite easily.  "I have no secrets.  That's Emma's job.  And speaking of which..." he says, eying the ledge behind them.

"I would like to see what is on top of that ledge.  I think Emma awakened another power within me... one I would have to test now, while the chance can be taken.  Care to help out?"

If agreed, he will attempt to climb the wall, using Spider Climb, and see if the ledge above holds a way out, a safer place to hold up, or anything of interest.  He will also attempt to tie a rope up there so that others can climb up if they want.

OOC - Bed Time!!!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

"Let me just finish up, need another few minutes..." Aver says, scrawling faster.









*OOC:*


Aver prepares Lesser Orb of Acid x 2, and Light of Lunia x 2


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2011)

Trinham is momentarily distracted as the girl he is talking to suddenly sits up and her clothes fall away. Finally managing to get has mind, and eyes, back on the problem in hand, he realises that he doesn't have to say anything as Aver, Mal and, surprisingly, Jareth are doing a good job of smoothing things over. 

However, as Mal prepares to climb up to the shelf he says "Mal. While I agree that the shelf needs checking out. Wouldn't it be better if we waited until we have rested and regained some of our powers. I for one and almost out of spells." Trinham has a further thought and continues "Oh yes. I need a full 8 hours rest, so can Moggins and I have the last watch please."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ern continues pacing for about 5 minutes, mumbling under her breath about all the caves she went into. She could hear the conversations in the background, but did not speak up when spoken to.   Finally, stopping mid stride right next to her bed, she stops and just looks into empty space.  

She turns around to say something, but noticed, at last, that most people where shuffling off to sleep or preparing watch.  

_It can wait till morning then._  "Ill take last watch then, as well."

It was at this point she noticed her shirt and bandages on the ground next to her sleeping bag.  Feeling slightly embarrassed, she pulls them back on and tucks in for the night.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

"Eh, well I've got my spells prepared now.  Don't really do the whole sleep thing, some perks to being an elf. So I can stand watch for half the night without being tired and grumpy. I'll take the last four hours since they seem to be the least popular." So saying he folds his legs beneath his torso and begins slowing his thoughts from their normal frenetic blur to a glacial pace.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

Tira sighs and then turns and looks for a place to bed down.

Moggins comes back leaving wet paw marks as he moves up to Trinham. A look of "No luck." on the cat's face.

[sblock=OOC] Will post what Mal finds tonight after work. Anyone want to do anything else before I post a new morning? [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

"If there were danger up there, and from her being here a month, it would have already showed itself."

Seeing the others bed down, yet the newcomer shows a bit of realization before suddenly grabbing for her clothes, Mal shakes his head.  Turning back to Cedric, he nods, hoping the man can keep an eye out while Mal climbs above.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

No one really goes off to sleep but they do find a spot and bed down all interested in what might be up over the ledge. Malaroc can feel their eyes on him as he looks at the wall and then up. He removes his guantlets and boots, tucking the new dagger in his belt.

He knows in the back of his head that this should work but if it doesn't he will come off a fool for sure. Putting it off no longer he calls on the abilities infused into him by 'Emma' after months of harsh living and even harsher training his sacrifice is now bearing fruit.

He starts climbing normally up the wall and he feels his hands (and his toes) sticking to the hard cold rock. He comes to the part that slopes back towards the center of the cavern and finds no handholds, but is pleased that he doesn't need them. Quickly he climbs now and soon finds himself upside down clinging to the rock as if it were a ceiling as the others look up at him.

Malaroc smiles and then sets out to finish the climb. He reaches the lip of the ledge and pulls himself over it. The group watches as he disappears from sight almost thirty feet in the air.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

Aver notes the ability with interest, "Hmm, that would be handy. Make things so much more... Accessible." He manages to make the last word sound almost lascivious.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2011)

When Moggins returns empty pawed, Trinham's stomach gives another enormous grumble. "Never mind Mogins. You did your best. That's all I can ask." he tells the cat.

Trinham lays out his bedroll and blanket and is just settling down to get some sleep when Mal decides to climb the wall anyway. He watches with interest as he negotiates the horizontal section and disappears onto the shelf.

[sblock="Later that night, once Mal has returned"]As Trinham settles down to sleep he realises that he can understand Moggins perfectly, as if the cat could speak. Not only that but Moggins also seems to understand him. It then occurs to him that Moggins communicates without making a sound and wonders if he could do the same. Still that is something that can wait for the morning and he drifts off to sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=ghostcat] I may allow that for communication between you and Moggins only. Seems you would take on some of his expressions/gestures and he yours. NOTE: It will not work if you can't see each other. [/sblock]

The group holds it's breath and listens intently for what is going on, on the ledge above.

[sblock=OOC] Listen checks if you wish. I will be moving the thread along TUE night after XP before if anything you guys RP needs replied to. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

There is nothing but silence in the darkness above. Malaroc has only been gone less than a minute and yet it seems like days.(lol)

Suddenly a loud cracking noise draws all eyes from looking up to looking over. A part of the wall near the stream looks like it is about to fall over as the sound of scraping stone fills the chamber and echoes down corridors.

Dirt and dust blast forth from around the pointed jagged piece of rock as it slowly falls from the wall like a drawbridge, making it hard to see what is going on.

[sblock=OOC] Spot check if you wish, INIT if you ready an action.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Aver springs back coughing as dust and debris coat him peering into the gloom with his keen elven vision. Readying to hurl forth acid at any prospective foes that emerge...


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2011)

Trinham jumps out of bed and grabs his crossbow at the sound of the drawbridge opening. Pointing his crossbow in the general direction of the drawbridge he tries to see a target through the dirt and dust.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 16, 2011)

Jareth curses and yanks his chain from its resting place, quickly spinning it into furious action.

He looks through the haze of dust and debris, keeping his guard up. _Why can't it ever go smooth?!?_

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Wow, what an Init! AoOs galore, since I won't be flat-footed for long. 

Jareth gets 3 AoOs/round, attack +9, damage 2d4+5.

Jareth AC 17 HP 34/34 (F+6, R+3, W+4)
Special Abilities: Quick Cast, used 1/1
Spells: 0-level: used 2/6
1st-level: used 1/6
2nd-level: used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ernestine wakes with a start.   Realizing that something was wrong, however, she waves her hand, and speaks in a different language. 

[sblock=Infernal]
That which protects the great Demon Lord's will also protect me.  Come, wanton stranger, and shield me from those above us.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Cast Mage Armor.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
HP: 8 of 11
AC: 17 +4 Mage Armor
FF: 14 +4 Mage Armor
Touch: 13
F: +2
R: +3
W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8 80

0: Light, Detect Magic, EMPTY SLOT
1: [s]Mage Armor[/s],[s] Summon Monster I x 3[/s], EMPTY SLOT
```
[/sblock]

EDIT: Level Up Post here HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2011)

Mal peers through the dust, seeing figures move, as he recognizes a few.  Calling out, he hopes that they do not shoot first and ask questions later...

"Hold onto your spells and weapons.  It's just me.  Seems there there was a secret passage to the room from above."

Moving so that the others can see him more clearly, he looks about, before adding, "There was a tunnel up there as well, but nothing else.  Once we all rest, we might check out the tunnel above, seeing as how the rest of these caves have obviously been checked already.  Since this secret door had not been found, seems to reason that the tunnel above had not been checked either."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 16, 2011)

Jareth sighs and lets the chain slow its deadly arc, though he keeps working it down incrementally. "Sounds about right, I suppose. But next time you go opening some strange hidden door, try coming back and giving us a warning first, would you? You're lucky I didn't cast first and ask later," he wearily says, the chain coming to a halt as he finishes.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Aver chuckles, "Funny we elves normally have an uncanny knack for searching out secret doors. I must be loosing my touch. Anyway, nice work Mal. I'm still feeling somewhat fragile if we are planning to go on rather than rest, anyone got some minor curative magic to spare?"









*OOC:*


Just to point out the elven secret door auto search for the future. I realize Aver may not have been within 5ft. of it, or it could have been rolled in secret, etc.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2011)

"Sure, rest up.  At least now I can take an eagles eye view from above for standing watch.  My healing only goes so far."

Mal continues his watch, allowing the night to pass by without much influence from his part.  His curiosity was already sated, as he sits and thinks back on the previous months.  He brings out the dagger, inspecting the quality of it and testing its sharpness.  Thinking on it, and knowing that he has had to fend for himself for food and water, he moves to the water stream, intent on testing his mettle with the fish.

He grabs his dagger, hoping to see if he can skewer the fish.  He tries to keep quiet, standing there in the center of the stream so that he can get a judgment of how the fish move and where best to attempt to catch some.

Eventually, he will see if he can skewer a few...  He stands near the place where the water crests over the rocks to continue on, hoping that the path would be too narrow for the fish to escape.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

With a saddened look on her face Ern says "And here I thought it was a ledge for an animal."  A yawn broke her face, and she sets the crossbow down before pulling up the sheets.  "Wake me at the start of my shift."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Tira just sniffs and mutters something that sounds like "Humans" before turning in with the others.

In the morning you all have a cheerless breakfast of fish and water. And prepare for the day ahead.

[sblock=OOC] Couple things while we continue to play as I would hate to slow down for it. Can we set up an SOP for watches - this way if there is to be no encounter I can just play through the night like I did, but don't want you all to get complacent thinking I won't have a killer hydra attack while you sleep.  So please discuss that in the OOC once it's finished I will add it to the houserules for reference. 

#2 - AFg that was a one way secert door and you were on the wrong side so the DC was pretty high (so it was an auto fail, sorry). Now that Aver knows what to look for the DC is a little lower. So secret rolls will be posted when needed.

I figure everyone will take turns "fishing" and take tens on survival checks for a better breakfast than some of you have had in a while. FtF that is an elven masterwork dagger (maybe later it can be enchanted). 

Ok everyone I am correct in assuming you will be going to rescue Tharivol first and then returning to these caves to see what this item Emma talked about was correct. Or does that change now that you are in the caves and know she was telling the truth.

RP it over breakfast/preparations. I would like spells for the day listed, HP totals (after resting) and expendable items also. DW are you going to pass out potions and holy water or keep them. Will move things forward either way the group decides to go, after everyone has posted and is ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Aver who has been active for hours when the others awaken waves to them cheerily in turn over his spellbook. He has not been preparing spells save for cantrips - since he did that the night before - but he has made his spellbook considerably more amusing, to his mind at least by perfecting caricatures of all his new companions in the margins.

"Morning all. Anyone have any means of cooking the fish? I am assuming nobody has firewood with them. Maybe we could throw them at Mal? You can do damage when things attack you right? Can it be fire? We could strap a fish to a poll and slap you with it until its cooked..." He chuckles and winks, 

"Or I could just prestidigitate them all, though it will take a while and they probably won't really be properly cooked even then. I can make them taste good though. I've always been partial to cake flavored fish."

[sblock=Watch SOPs]
Well Aver only needs to trance for four hours a night, but he needs to rest for 8 hours to prepare spells. If HM can give me a ruling on whether or not he can be on watch while resting that will inform how much of a contribution he can make to the watch schedule. Whatever we come up with needs to account for resting for spells, obviously, so we are going to need at least what 10 hours? To get everyone rested and have a turn at watch.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0th: Disrupt undead, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation.
1st: Lesser orb of Acid x 2, Light of Lunia x 2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ern is writing things down in her spell book, carefully wording things that came to her last night while she was asleep.

"If I say that, then this object will be there...but how to make it so?"

She seems to have been working for sometime now, as another spell is done on the other side, the ink drying quickly.

Finally, as the last of the fish was caught she stood up, stretching her arms into the air.  She then starts back at the beginning of the spell book, reading to prepare her spells.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 17, 2011)

Mal points to the gathered wood, shaking his head at the caster.  "I take it that your lack of quality jokes won't be improving.  Hopefully it is not something else that you have an allergy towards.  Like bleeding."

He prepares the fish, using the dagger to test the meat, making sure that it is cooked enough.

"So, now that we know Emma was telling the truth, what's the plan?  I know Tharivol is still in jeopardy, but at the same time, whatever the Reavers are looking for might just be nearby as well.  Can we afford the time to search that tunnel at least up above?  If not, then we should free Tharivol quickly and return before the Reavers find the secret door."

Mal sits, eating a bit of the fish, waiting on the others to gear up and decide what course of action to take.  He looks over at Jareth, awaiting the inevitable barrage of urging the others to his own cause.  Hopefully this discussion would go easier than last time.  After all, he is fine with either decision, but the fact that they are here, and have learned more, someone had to speak up.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Oh, you have wood, how very disappointing. Still, a nice spitted fish, magically altered to taste good, by which I mean not like fish, just like mother used to prestidigitate. So what is the plan, we go and rescue your friend then take a crack at this increasingly intriguing treasure?" Aver says feeding Furkiss - who glowers at all an sundry form his "Master's" shoulder - a piece of raw fish.

[sblock=Watch SOPs]Well looks like Aver can cover 4 hours, I suggest he typically covers the first 4 hours, trances the last four and then prepares his spells. Seems to make sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 17, 2011)

Jareth eats a little of the fish, considering the possibilities as Mal speaks. After another bite of the (poor) food, he frowns. "You've been down here several days, which means Tharivol's got less time than he had before. I doubt there's enough to really explore that tunnel above... At least, not with all of us. But who's to say we can't split up? If you take a few of the others with you and leave a trail Tira can follow, she can take me to Tirol so we can save Tharivol, then come back here, find you and find whatever-it-is your mistress is so interested in."

He finishes off the morsel of fish and stands, beginning a few stretches. "It would serve both our purposes quite well, I believe."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Still pouring over the spell book, Ern chimes in, "I personally want out of here.  Sick of this place.  Would really appreciate real food."

The fish that she caught was already gone.  The only thing remained was the bones.  Looking up only to take a long swig from her canteen, she continues.

"However, if you believe that...Emma? That right? Anyway, if Emma believes that something hidden in that blasted vault, I want to find it. It would give me the chance to understand something that has been bugging me now for the past month."

Closing the spell book at last, Ern looks up at the rest of the group.



[sblock=Stats]

```
HP: 10/11
AC: 13 
FF: 10 
Touch: 13
F: +2
R: +3
W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8 

0: Light, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1: Benign Transposition, Summon Monster I x 3, Grease
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Well a trap finder will likely be helpful in seeking treasure, but equally a "locksmith" and elf might be useful in freeing your friend. So I am not sure which way I ought to go in a split. But it is true that a smaller party might stand a better chance of getting in and out of elven lands." Aver says, flourishing his thieves tools with a rodentine grin.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 17, 2011)

Trinham greedily devoures his share of the fish, which he splits with Moggins. Looking directly at Moggins he thinks "



Spoiler



Did you enjoy your fish Moggins"


". To which Moggins replies "



Spoiler



S'OK More better.


" 

As far as splitting the party is concerned, Trinham is definitely in two minds, so he interjects "The god's know, I'm not a strategist like Lora." At the mention of Lora, Trinham's voice takes on a peculiar tone, a sort of mixture of dislike and respect, before he continues in a normal voice "But it seems to me its a really bad idea to split the group. On the other hand, we have two tasks that both appear to be time critical.  So can we still do them in order?

Tira have you any idea how much time we have to rescue Tharivol before its too late? Ernestine, have you any idea how long before your former masters find this place? Mal, is it possible to close the secret door and hide it again?"

[sblock=OOC]What do people think of using spoiler blocks for Trinham/Moggins silent communication. Would _italicised colours_ be better?[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 17, 2011)

Jareth shrugs, "I'd really prefer not to perform another criminal act to free my friend. My plan is to speak with the elves, show them there is no threat in allowing others to learn their ways, show them humans can be an asset and ally... or something like that." He looks around and shudders, still not comfortable in the caves.

"Originally, I intended to do this with just Tira. And I'm still confident the two of us can handle the matter, especially since I'm the reason he's imprisoned in the first place. But I won't turn down assistance," the young man finishes as he slowly uncoils and recoils his chain.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Ah yes elven nobles famed for their reasonableness, lack of arrogance, welcoming demeanor, flexibility in disregarding tradition and respect for other races. No wait..." Aver says, snorting derisively. 

"But I won't be much use if you don't plan to take the stealthy route, infact if anyone recognizes me - unlikely as that is - you might be damned by association. So I suppose I had best help out finding this treasure."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

"Other than the horrible joke, the elf is right.  For all we know, your mere presence might be enough to have you arrested as well, and thrown under the axe's chop.  Doing nothing is also the wrong thing to do though, as it condemns your master.  You are in some predicament." Ern points out.

Looking around the room at Mal, Ern continues "This room used to be a Reaver's sleeping hold.  We would stay here whenever we used the passages.  However, no one from the Reavers followed me into the caves. Dont know why they didn't.  Either they figure I would be dead soon, or that I already took whatever it was they wanted out, and needed to guard all of the exits.  However, a month has passed without them coming in.  Maybe they know another way into the caves? I doubt there is much time, at any rate."

Looking around the group, Ern says "If we are to split the party, we would need to do this right.  Both are time sensitive issues, and we would need to depart right away. I have an idea how we can break into jail.  Breaking out would be slightly trickier"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Not a joke, sarcasm." Aver says wearing a look of exaggerated hurt, 

"But the point is valid, there's nobody that can match the elven nobility for haughty arrogance and disdain. I should know, my father is one, but of course I was born out of wedlock so I am nothing but a stain." bitterness rings in his voice for a moment.

"But hey, I made sure I lived up to the old bugger expectations, what more can a loving son do?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 17, 2011)

"Watch your tone, Aver. I've had more than my fill of sarcasm, from ones with tongues sharper than yours. And more useful. Most of what I've heard from you have been complaints, not suggestions.

"In any case, diplomacy _should be_ the first choice for freeing Tharivol. The last thing everyone needs is for a war to start between Nandirly and the humans, especially with the Treylor business already underway. And sneaking in and breaking him out likely wouldn't go over half as well as me at least attempting to talk to them."

Jareth uncoils his chain once again and goes into a combat-ready stance. "Besides... maybe once they see what a human can accomplish with the same teaching, they might be a little more open-minded. I've already gained an understanding of the signature abilities of the order. But this is all conjecture anyway... We need to decide how to proceed, as soon as possible. Tira and I may be able to accomplish this ourselves... In fact, it might be better if just the two of us go. No offense, but you'll likely need more help down here and would cause more harm up there. Then after we save Tharivol, Tira and I can come back down here and find you and help you finish up down here."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

Aver rolls his eyes, "Well think about it this way smiler. You are a member of a long lived race, and think you are better than everyone else - should not be a stretch for you - but there are these upstarts. They are not as good as you, but they breed like rats, and you know deep down that eventually they are going to be your ruin. Then one of them learns your secret magical combat style. he could teach it to his multitudinous brethren and it will be loose in the world and another elven advantage will be forever negated."

"But oh wait, he has waltzed back into your hands... One simple way to solve that problem - right? Now I am not exactly impartial when it comes to the elven nobility, and I will concede that honor and chivalry are not unknown among their number - though often just for show. If you do go with your plan my suggestion is to act like a paragon of honor and virtue - maybe get someone else to do the talking - and highlight subtle like your nobility in returning for your friend even at the risk of your own life. Shame the gits into being noble, because it will gall them to even have to think a human nobler than themselves."

"Now if it were me I would gather some information, get the lay of the land. Try to access the strength of the place they are keeping him get him out and create some kind of diversion to draw them away from our flight. Maybe set fire to the stables or something, hobbling their horses would be a very good thing."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 18, 2011)

Jareth nods as a half-smile forms on his face. "There, that's helpful. Now was that so hard to do?" The young man permits himself a brief chuckle before continuing. "But really, that's a good one. Shame them into being noble... Though odds are, the only ones capable of talking on my behalf are you, Tira or Tharivol himself. Not exactly the most beneficial of circumstances," he finishes with another shrug.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Aver has the right of it mostly," Tira says after she quietly finishes her breakfast. "We need to know the 'lay of the land' before waltzing in. And we need to bring the fact that there are Reavers down here to the nobles attention as well as what the are planning."

She looks over to Ernestine. "You wouldn't happen to know what that is would you?" she asks not really excepting an answer. "I believe this will really be to much for the Nandirly. We wish to be left alone for the most part to pursue are goals and lives in peace. But the Reavers, the Treylor coming, secrets being taught to non-elves, even us. Me and Tharivol have shaken the Nandirly's world so much if his father hadn't chosen exile and my mother been a member of the royal family we both would have been..."  she stops not really wanting to believe that they would have done something like that and then something Aver said brings her back from some old memory.

"Jareth I think Aver maybe more right than we know. What if they are using you as an excuse to do away with Tharivol? Something they couldn't do when Tharivol's father convinced the nobles that he was the blame and he should be punished and his son spared. And if you show up they could get rid of both of you and that would show the Treylor that the Nandirly are keeping the races bloodline pure and their secrets safe."

She starts looking more and more scared at every word that perhaps her plan to have Jareth speak for Tharivol could backfire and would put them all in jeopardy.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ern thinks hard for a bit, then says "Other than grabbing a chest, nothing much.  The Treylor were desperate to get it, so it needed moved."  She shrugs.  "However, I have been unable to find it.  My guess is that we may have found a side entrance, which would lead to the vault.  And I think I stumbled upon the main entrance before killer evil zombies threatened to take my head off"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2011)

Trinham listens with interested as Jareth and the Elves discuss the best way to rescue Tharivol. However he does not contribute. His experience at Harkon Manor showed him that he barely understands human nobles. there is no way he can even comprehend elven society.

When Ernestine interjects with the bit about the chest he quickly chips in, his voice tinged with excitement "Ernestine. Are you saying that you moved a chest to the Reaver's treasure room and that you know where it is? I don't suppose that you know where the traps are as well?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 18, 2011)

Jareth at first ignores the side conversation regarding the vault, instead addressing his half-sister. "If they're using me as an excuse, it gives us a chance to, as Aver put it, shame them into being better. Prejudices exist, I know full well, but more important things have to come first." The young man has an oddly-pained look in his eyes as he speaks those words.

After a deep breath, he continues with, "But we'll never know if it is an excuse or a trap if we don't at least try to do this. I'm not going to start second-guessing and thereby sit idly while the one person I know and have a _real_ chance of saving sits in prison because of me. Not while I can do something about it."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

Aver shrugs, "Well happy to help, and frankly I am always for sticking it to an elven noble - hehehe. But if we are splitting up we need to get it sorted and done, I don't really enjoy hanging around in here. Like I said I would be more harm than help if you intend to negotiate. Whereas treasure generally likes to hang out with its old buddies traps and locks, both of which I am helpful against. What about the rest of you, if we split who goes where?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Trinham's sudden excitement earned him a puzzled look from Ernestine.  "Well, my last job was to move that chest.  Like I said before, the Treylor want it desperately. We were ambushed by a patrol before crossing the river.  However, I have no idea what was in it.  I was lost in here for a while after I escaped, and I could not find it.  But, I think I found it yesterday when I found those zombies.  It was the only path that I had left to travel down."

Leaning against the wall, Ern continues "It that what you were looking for, that chest?  It seems like that is the case, based on your reaction just now.  As for traps in the room, I dunno about it.  I was only guarding it, not carrying it myself. I'm fairly certain that the chest is still here.  Those guardian things might be the proof."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

"Well if it is close at hand maybe we are better off sticking together, strength in numbers and all that - right? Heck, if we get the treasure and go on to the rescue mission, you could go in and negotiate while some of us remain close at hand ready to try and spring you and your mentor. I am also a decent forger, I could knock you up something official looking that might get you somewhere... its good to have a backup plan." Aver says frowning,

"Maybe I could forge a note from one of my father's friends, I'm sure I can remember some of them. What would it say though? If we could all get to the cells, or, hmm. Now we would need to know what we are facing before coming up with a concrete plan. Maybe we could wait for the execution if its close enough? Those are generally conducted in the fresh air, depending on the setup that might make things easier - or not - and it also has a certain dramatic flare..."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

"Wait I am a little confused here." Tira says again looking at Ernestine like the human woman is up to no good. "Let me see if I get what your saying." she pauses and looks to be thinking for a moment.

"One your a Reaver. Ok ok Jareth don't growl at me with your eyes like that." she says to her half brother. "Your an ex-Reaver. Two you and a bunch of other Reavers aren't here looking for old Vester's hoard. Three the Reavers and you brought a chest with you to hide here, from the Treylor?" her voices turns questionable. 

"What would the Treylor want with some of Vester's old junk?" she asks crossing her arms.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 19, 2011)

"Like. I.  Said.  I do not know what is in the chest.  Therefore, I have no idea what the Treylor want with it.  Maybe it's a powerful weapon?  Maybe it's Grandma Thankirk's cookbook?  Point is, we were here, we left it, and we left. Well, they left.  I kinda got stuck here for a month.  "

Ern chuckes a little at the end, obvious finding humor in something that was not voiced.  Noting no one was laughing, she continued.

"We needed to hide the chest no matter what.  A small group of us came in here, and placed it in the caves.  Who is going to find it, unless they have knowledge of it?  You have navigated these caves I'm sure.  Do you know every hiding place here?  Every entrance?  Exit?  Trap? "


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 19, 2011)

Jareth chuckles a little as Tira corrects herself, without him having to vocally prompt. He nods as Ern responds, then adds, "It doesn't matter if any of us know what's in the chest. As Mal hinted, this Emma has knowledge and she shared some of it with us. Whatever is in the chest is important to the Treylor and is supposedly the reason they're coming. If it as close as you think, Ernestine, we should investigate. If you can lead us to wherever it was..."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2011)

With a shrug Ern responds back "Once I know I'm in the right area I can say for certain.  We can start here " pointing to the wall behind them, where the path leads up. "or where I found those zombie things.  Either way should lead us in the right direction I think.  However, don't you want to save Tharivol?  Thats his name right?  It might take a day at minimum to find, it might take longer.  "

Looking at Tira Ern says "How long from here to that city?  I would guess at least 2 days by foot?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2011)

Seeing the discussion is starting to go in circles and realising that is quick decision is needed, Trinham interjects "We really need to make a decision. I think it's a bad idea dragging the chest to the elves. So the options seem to me to be either splitting up or all going to rescue Tharivol. Personally, I don't like splitting up. Safety in numbers and all that."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 20, 2011)

Aver shrugs, "Like I say I am easy.  Let those who have a personal attachment make the decision. It is them who will have to live with the consequences, I don't know this fellow afterall."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

"A small group would almost definitely be best," Tira starts to say thinking once more. "But a large group with something the Treylor want..."

Suddenly her expression turns to one of excitement. "Jareth if we took whatever this is to the elders,  maybe it could help with Tharivol somehow. She was almost right," she says with a glance to Ernestine. 

The young half-elf continues starting to talk a little faster as she goes. "We should be a couple days maybe three from the city if we come out of the Ways near where I hope to. That gives us a day or two to search and maybe stop the war and save Tharivol all at once. We should try."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 20, 2011)

Jareth frowns and turns away, torn between the choices. Attempt to save Tharivol now, or try to find this chest which could be used as a bargaining chip... but also might take too long to be useful in this matter. The proverbial 'rock and a hard place.'

He looks back to the group, his decision made. "If you really think this chest would be useful, such as a trade for Tharivol, then I think we could manage a day spent trying to find it. Any longer, and I think you and I, at least, should find an exit and get to Tirol before it's too late. We'll just leave a trail we can follow to get back here, and I suggest you do the same, if you leave this little cavern," Jareth suggests, his voice still calm.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan.  Let's finish up, and clean up this mess.  No use in leaving a big sign showing where we were and which way we are headed."

Mal readies his gear, knowing that today might be the day that the lost item is found and on its way to end this war.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2011)

"Works for me." says Trinham as he collects his gear and helps Mal with the clean up. Once finished, he says "Ready" and assumes his position at the rear.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 20, 2011)

Aver nods ticking his spellbook back into his pack and clapping his hands, "Excellent, lets go then! I'll be hiding behind the big people, give me a shout if you wish to start looking in earnest for traps, but bear in mind it will slow us considerably."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 21, 2011)

For the first time in what seems like forever, Ernestine packs up everything from this little campsite.  With her pack on, she takes once last look at the place before saying "Allright, let's do this.  Can I get one of the stronger looking gentlemen out front though? I really don't want to be in the front.  Second is ok though. "  Her eyes shine with pleading.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 21, 2011)

Jareth smiles. It seems he's become a little easier-going recently, at least to Trinham and Tira, they having known him a little longer. "I had a feeling Mal or I would be up front, though you're the one who has any guess as to the actual route. We'll be relying on you for directions. Hope your memory is up to it... Being stuck in a cave can have a strange effect on the mind..." His voice trails off and his eyes grow distant. With a shiver, he goes to pack up the few things he brought with him.

"Oh, but before we go, I suppose it would be a good idea to hand out a few of these potions..." He pulls out the "care package," as it were, and hands everyone a potion or two.

[sblock=OOC]
Figured I'd just do this here...
Cure Potions go to me and Tira (1 each). Shield of Faith potions go to Mal and Trinham (1 each). Holy Waters get passed around to everyone else (Aver, Ern, Cedric... and the last one goes to whoever wants to carry it).
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2011)

Trinham take the potion and puts it in his belt pouch, thanking Jareth as he does so.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

Aver grins as he takes the holy water tucking it into his backpack. Throwing things worth money at foes has never really been his style - arrows don't really count - but it is a much finer option than facing those stinking rot bags with his dagger was.

"Right lead on, and if you see anything suspicious call me to the fore, like I said I've an eye for traps, but I think our need for haste precludes me going ahead and searching properly."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 21, 2011)

"I am not much of a scout, but if you are not either, then either of us would be good up front.  I would do better as third, due to my aura.  Jareth can take lead, Ernestine and I behind him, and the rest following.  I will give us a little protection for now, in case something comes at us from in front or behind."

Mal then switches his aura to that of protection, as he waits for Jareth to lead the way up the stairs and to the unexplored tunnel above them all.

OOC - Aura is Protection, Everyone gets DR1\- if within 30' of Mal.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 21, 2011)

"Thanks. " Ernestine says with a smile.  Getting her Crossbow ready, and taking the Holy Water, she takes one last look before turning her back and saying "Lead the way!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

"I am a pretty fair scout, but as we have seen I break easily, and also I have a healthy sense of self preservation. I cannot do any good if we move at full speed though, and I think we mean to. But enough quibbling, lets get going. Lead the way Jareth!" Aver says, jogging on the spot until Furkiss nips him on the ear, for having the temerity to jostle him needlessly.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 21, 2011)

Jareth folds the empty potion-roll back up and stows it in his backpack. He keeps a hold on his chain as he takes the lead spot for the group. _I hope this works..._

The young man keeps a careful watch for anything possibly dangerous, all the while taking directional cues from Ern.

[sblock=OOC]
I find it rather amusing everyone expects me to lead when I have no idea where we're supposed to go.  
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2011)

Trinham joins the back of the group, cocked crossbow in hand. All the time keeping an eye on their rear to make sure that they are not attacked from the rear.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Aver takes the penultimate position keeping his eyes peeled, and feeling surprisingly eager for another combat to crop up just so he can erase his unimpressive display.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Tira says nothing with getting put in line next to last as she silently figures she can watch the Reaver woman better from her position. The group starts off first following the steps up and around till they are at the top of the ledge facing the newest dark tunnel. 

With only one direction to go in for almost two hours the group quickly feels like they are headed back towards the room that they fought the zombies in, only instead of entering it they will probably pass over top of it.

Jareth sets a careful pace and whenever he gets a tickling on the back of his neck like somethings not right he calls Aver up to investigate. So the pace isn't overly brisk but they do make their way through to what Ernestine was hoping to find.

Coming out of a narrow tunnel onto a natural balcony of sorts the group finds themselves in a large cavern that their torchlight doesn't show the far side of. The smell of death is thick in the air and that's how Ernestine knows where she is at, by the smell.

 Tira gaffs "Guess a fox does smell it's den at that," she mumbles.

The balcony is wide but the floor below as well as the wall across are unseen for the moment.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

Aver presses a finger to his lips and scurries forward keeping low and tucked into the wall until he can get a look down below - hopefully without being seen or heard.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2011)

Jareth pauses, letting Aver go ahead. The warrior-mage is still tense, his body stiff and senses on high alert. _Why in the Hells did I agree to stay down here longer? I just hope we get this chest and get out of here, before I end up choking to death from the foul air..._

The expanse of darkness ahead reminds him of the last cave he was in... Trapped in the crevasse beneath the earth, helpless, dreading something might come and finish him off. His arm once again feels pinned to his side, eliciting a quick gasp. He hadn't realized his eyes had closed as the memory and waking nightmare enraptured him...

Jareth blinks his eyes rapidly, dispelling the illusion of the horrifying memory. _No... That won't happen again. And I won't let anyone here sacrifice themselves for me, if it comes to that._


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

"Jareth you ok?" Tira asks concern in her voice.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2011)

"It's nothing," Jareth grits out from behind clenched teeth. His eyes bore into the darkness ahead, forming foul things from the shadows, summoning up beasts and monsters beyond the mind's reckoning... "The faster we get this done and get back into sunlight, the better."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

"Agreed," Tira says giving him a smile.

She then looks for Aver and not seeing or hearing the rogue she decides to address the others. "So how do we get down?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Trinham mentally checks the contents of his backpack and once again curses himself for forgetting a piece of essential equipment. "Sorry Tira, I can't help you. I don't have any rope and I'm not much good at climbing."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2011)

Jareth shrugs his backpack off. "Good thing I've got some rope, then. Had it for a while... But before we go ahead, I think a little more light is more important. Just in case there's something out there."

Jareth hauls the coiled hempen rope from his pack and sets it on the ground before turning his attention to the edges of the 'balcony.' With a dismissive wave of his hand, four lights appear and start going around the edge. "There's our boundary," he mutters before stepping closer and directing the lights down to the bottom.

[sblock=OOC]
Arcane Attunement for 1 use of Dancing Lights. Just wanted to be sure of how far the balcony goes, then sending the lights down. They can go 150 feet from me, so we should hopefully see the bottom.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

The lights stretch out to the far corners of this large room. It is a long rectangle with the balcony on one end and columns holding up the ceiling at the far end. It is over a hundred feet long and all along the floor, which is about eighty feet below them, they see the reason for the smell. 

The floor is littered with dead bodies (thankfully none look to be moving) it looks like a battle of some sort took place here. 

_*gasp*_

"This is were the Nandirly fought Vester! We are in the dragon's lair!" Tira exclaims.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 23, 2011)

Mal's mind races back at the words.  'Dragon's Lair'.  It had many meanings, and many dangers with associated with them.  Of all the choices on what to think upon, his thoughts rest on 'Emma', as he wonders how she knew of Vester, and what their relationship was.  Apparently, she hinted at having a hand in Vester's defeat.  Now, with Mal now standing in what was once Vester's Lair, his aura flickers, as it switches to acidic retribution before switching back to that of protection.

The quick change in his aura, for some unknown reason, brings an acidic taste to his mouth, as he spits the bile coming from his stomach out onto the balcony.  The sputum is thickly green, and disconcerting as it hisses for a brief second.  'Great... now I am getting sick just thinking about Vester...' he thinks to himself, shaking the thoughts from entering his mind yet again.

"I can check out the other wall, and climb down to make sure that those bodies stay unmoving.  Or, we could simply toss some large stones down to make sure those bodies stay down.  If the previous encounter was any hint at what those bodies might be, then we should tread carefully."

Glancing about the room, he wonders where the dragon hoard would be.  Where would a treasure chest be in this mess?  "Anyone able to scan that mess for anything hinting at the chest we came for?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2011)

Jareth's stomach turns as the source of the stench is revealed. He takes a moment to lose the feeling of queasiness before looking back over the edge. "You probably should, Mal. Climb down, that is... Unless one of you has more rope, the rest of us won't be able to reach the bottom without taking a little fall." He grimaces as the word 'fall' crosses his lips.

"You should probably take one of those make-shift torches, too. Unless any of you can provide more lasting light?" Jareth asks over his shoulder to the other spellcasters.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 23, 2011)

With a shake of her head, Ern speaks up. "I was never taught how to make light.  However, I do have an idea.".

Taking a crossbow bolt, Ern rips part of her sleave off her shirt.  She dips the cloth into the oil, and wraps it around the bolt's tip.  Ernestine then aims the crossbow into the dark.  "Someone needs to light the tip with fire, and I can shoot the bolt.  It would generate some light at the least."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 23, 2011)

Mal had been looking down the wall, considering things while the others talked.  With only one rope, it was going to not be enough.  Or perhaps it might be...

"Well, there is another option.  It will probably hurt, but I could get you down, slowly.  Tie the rope to my waist.  Someone climbs down to the end of the rope, while I cling to the wall, climbing down as well.  I will be the anchor, then climb back up for the next person.  Might take a little time, but it should work.  I should be able to support each of you, if you lighten your loads...."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

Aver seeing stealth is not needed - or at least not going to happen - shrugs and hurries back over to the group grimacing at the stench.

"Peeooh! Well I don't have a clue how to get down myself, not much of a climber.  But there's a spell feather fall, anyone know it? Or how about that wall climbing thing you were doing, could you carry a little one like me?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 24, 2011)

Moggins looks over the edge, watching curiously as Jareth directs the lights down the cliff. He cries in fright as he sees the rotting bodies and starts to run back down the tunnel, meowing at Trinham as he goes (



Spoiler



If your going down there I'm off. I'll meet you back down the tunnel.


) "Come back Moggins. It looks like the trip down the cliff will be one-way. So we won't be coming back this way. Your going to have to come down with me." Trinham calls after him and Moggins creeps back reluctantly, tail between his legs.

[sblock=OOC]Trinham did weight 218llbs plus 15lbs of armour. However, he has lost some weight with all the exercise over the last few weeks. I doubt it would be 50lbs (or 40 odd, if he removes his armour) though. 

What do you think HM, how much weight could Trinham have reasonably lost since he joined up? I was thinking some where between 15-20lbs[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 24, 2011)

Mal begins tying the rope around his waist, as the others debate on who to go first and who goes last.  He tests the knot, but then asks someone more proficient with the rope to make sure the knot will stay.

"Can someone test this knot?  I don't want someone falling off the end of the rope as I climb down with them..."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

Tira draws her bow and looks to Ernestine. "I shall try to cover everyone as best I can, _alone_. If I have to." she says to the foul air about.

"Whoever goes first will be down there alone for a little while. Who should go first?"

[sblock=OOC] The wall down is natural and if Mal ties  the rope around his waist (taking 20) then he need only care each person  down about 40 ft and then let them climb down the rest of the way using  the rope. DC for that is 5 and you may take ten. ​ 
So here's what I would like to do. If everyone could give me a good post of their climbing experience as they descend. And what they do at the bottom (hide, search, ready action, etc.) Then we will be set for exploration of the cave on the first of March after XP. [/sblock]

[sblock=ghostcat]Well in game time I think we are pushing like 5 weeks but for a few of those Trinham did do a lot of marching/drilling. So you could say anywhere from 15-20 lbs. Short rations probably helped do it's part as well. No big meals on the go, lol.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

Aver moves forward and checks Mal's knot carefully, and then nods satisfied "Take me down Mal I can't hit anything in the ghoulies from up here, and if any trouble does show up I'm pretty adept and running away and hiding."

He hops onto the dragon shaman's back clinging tightly with every available limb and grinning at his new comrades confidently as they drop slowly over the edge. As soon as they are out of sight he clenches his eyes shut and keeps them closed for what seems a terribly long time...

When he finally feels Mal touch down on the ledge he swiftly disentangles himself breathing a sigh of relief, "Well that was about as fun as childbirth - I've made a lot of half elves in my time and human women tend to enjoy harping on about it. But thanks."

He then ties off the rope letting Mal recover from his efforts, but he takes great care doing so, securing it to several rocks for redundancy. "Right I'll go down and take a look about, keep them coming as quick as you can I don't fancy being alone for too long!"

With that he flashes a somewhat sickly grin before beginning a slow ascent, hand over hand, taking care to keep calm and avoid looking down. For a moment he begins to wonder if he has started descending into some unseen abyss, but then his feet find stone and he whirls around.

He spends a time scanning the cave anxiously, looking for potential hiding places, scattered dragon treasure, and most of all anything that might want to put an end to his long love affair with breathing.

[sblock=Use Rope]Taking 20 both times for a 24.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking down at his rotund figure, Trinham can't help but wonder if Mal can manage his weight. Even though the tribulations of the last few weeks have reduced some of his excess bodyweight, he his still heavy. 

"Er Mal." Trinham says "I'm very well built. Are you sure can manage me? Perhaps if I remove my gear and armor." Trinham then starts divesting himself of his equipment and unbuckling his armour.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2011)

With a glare at Tira, Ern shoots back "Well, than I leave it in your more than hands _missy_" She starts to repack her crossbow, and waits for Mal to return from the depths.

She holds on tight to Mal's back and waist, as Mal slowly goes down.  Only once did it feel that Ern might fall off, but she gripped tighter to the dragon shaman's waist.  The smell finally started to get to her, and she holds her breath for as long as she could before needing to breathe.  

Finally, Mal told her it was time to climb down.  Carefully, slowly, Ern climbs down, and feels relief when her feet touch ground.  With a small tug on the rope to let Mal known she was safe, Ern redraws her cross bow, and waits for the rest in silence.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 28, 2011)

At Trinham's voiced concern, Jareth grumbles, "And I'm betting no one knows a strength-enhancing spell..." The young man shoots a look at Tira and Ernestine as they hiss at each other like two cats. Looking at his half-sister, Jareth plainly says "Don't take any risks up here."

The young man sets his pack on the balcony. "And I think you'll have to take a couple of extra trips up here for our gear, Mal. As for carrying Trinham... At least letting him down is easier than trying to pull him up. Just go slowly when you take him... Don't need either of you falling off this wall."

When it's his turn to go down, Jareth hangs on tight... He remembers his last climb underground and how unpleasant it was. _At least I'm not wrenching my arm out of its socket trying to get free._ When Mal gives the signal to go down the rope, Jareth calmly (albeit carefully) makes his way down. Hands on the rope, feet finding secure spots to rest and slowly letting himself down with small steps. _Like I said... Going down is easier than up._

When Jareth reaches the bottom, body still somewhat tense, he pulls his chain free again. His eyes scan through the lingering light in the cavern, watching for anything moving and hoping nothing does. The chain-wielder stays on guard, though he steps a little away from the wall.

[sblock=OOC]
I have survived the weekend! And trust me, survived is the term for it...

Anyway, concerning Trinham's difficulty, you can actually manage up to double your maximum weight, though it is awkward. I found this on the subject: "A character can lift as much as double his or her maximum load off the ground, but he or she can only stagger around with it. While overloaded in this way, the character loses any Dexterity bonus to AC and can move only 5 feet per round (as a full-round action). "

It might give Mal a hernia, but it's worth a shot! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Aver relieved to be joined on the cavern floor nods to the others as they arrive, but continues his anxious vigil.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 1, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> "Er Mal." Trinham says "I'm very well built. Are you sure can manage me? Perhaps if I remove my gear and armor." Trinham then starts divesting himself of his equipment and unbuckling his armour.




"Best get your gear off and ready.  You'll go last, and hopefully the others will soften the blow of your fall if it comes to that.  At least you won't die when you hit the ground, as I should be able to prevent that at least with my healing aura..."

Mal turns his back to Trinham, grinning but not showing him that he had faith in his abilities.  The first three were already down, and soon he would be carrying the gear down.  When he returned to the ledge, with Tira and Trinham left, he prepares for the last two lifts.  Getting Tira ready, he turns to Trinham.   "Maybe your cat can hop a ride with us as well, as I don't think it would like the thought of being squished under your weight when you hit the bottom."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 2, 2011)

As Mal prepares to take Tira down Trinham turns to Moggins and says out loud, so the others can understand, "Moggins. You go down with Tira and wait for me at the bottom." making sure that the cat understands its an order and not a request. After it sneaked off when it saw the bodies, he is taking no chances. 

As Mal leaves with Tira and Moggins, Trinham looks around nervously, feeling very vulnerable without his armour and weapons. When Mal returns he says to him "Mal take the equipment next. At least I stand a chance of protecting myself with my magic and I don't want to leave the equipment unattended."

With everyone else and all the equipment safely down, its finally Trinham's turn, He looks even more nervous than when he was left alone. Looking down he says "Are you sure you can manage my weight. It looks a long way down and the floor looks every hard." Grabbing hold of Mal, Trinham will hang on to Mal tightly, as the pair make their way to down the cliff. Although not without a couple of tense moments, where Mal is obviously having problems with Trinham's weight, they finally make it to the rope, Here thing go a more easily. Trinham is stronger then he looks and easily climbs down the rest of the way.

Arriving at the bottom, Trinham breaths a say of relief as he careful dons his armour. "See Moggins. Its not too bad down here." he says, in what could be his famous last words.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The group makes the descent without trouble it just takes a little time. But thoughts of lunch go straight out the window in the room full of dead and decaying bodies. So they set to hurriedly searching the room.

Ernestine points to the only other exit and says, "That's where I came into this room at. So that should lead back to the room where we fought the zombies. They rose up from over there." she then points to a spot clear of bodies near the northwest corner of the chamber.

[sblock=OOC] Search checks and or other general activities please.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 3, 2011)

Bringing his cloak up and wrapping it around his face Aver moves forward carefully searching the room, and the bodies - seeking both the cause of their deaths and any valuables they might be unburdened of.

While the others are still climbing down he does his standard three sweeps, his stomach churning, but greed and curiosity overruling unruly biology.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2011)

Trinham is last down and by the time he has donned his armour the others are all busy searching the room. Keeping in mind that they are looking for a big chest, he ignores the bodies and, aided by Moggins, starts searching the wall they have just climbed down.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 3, 2011)

The grueling task of bring the group down was almost too much to bear, as the heaviest one was saved for last.  Thinking on it, Mal wonders just how much weight the caster could lose, if meals were cut back a little more for him on a longer basis.  Perhaps it would do the man good to lose a few more pounds.  

'I guess I'll just have to help him out...' he thinks to himself, a mischievousness taking over him.  It would appear that 'Emma' was rubbing off on him.  Were these new powers also tampering with his mentality?  What else was in store for...

The stomach pain returns, as his thoughts race.  Looking around, the pain ceases, and he takes in the brutality of where they are.  Hopefully they could find what they were looking for and get out of here to save Tharivol.  Otherwise, this would look like another waste of precious time.

He looks around, trying to search for anything that would tell of this battle and where something like a chest would be hidden.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 3, 2011)

Jareth begins a careful look around, though he doesn't do any thorough searching of the bodies. Truthfully, he avoids looking at the various rotting corpses. The smell doesn't do much to help his attempts to ignore all the dead around him...

He starts to go towards the northwest corner of the room, wanting to see if there are more walking dead. Over his shoulder, he says, "Any guesses as to secret doors or the like?"

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth is just staying on-guard, really. Not particularly cut out for thorough, patient searching. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

The searching goes on for close to an hour before Aver notices something along the back northwest wall.

Calling everyone over you all see the same type of drawbridge like door slightly cracked open. Nothing can be seen on the other side as the door is still not opened far enough.

[sblock=OOC] Had to reward that great roll, with an easy find. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 4, 2011)

Jareth grows more concerned about the time taken until the search finally reveals something. He looks at the strange partially-open door and shrugs. "Want to try forcing it, or look for a catch or something?"

He pauses as he looks at the door again. "Just be ready for anything when that door opens," he warns, white-knuckling his chain.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

Aver examines the drawbridge in detail, and turns to the dragon shaman, "Might need you to give me a boost up to examine the top, I'll take a crack at getting this thing open. Might be able to disconnect the chains or some such since there is a gap. But first a quick check over for traps..."

The rat faced elf purses his lips and examines the portal in detail going over everything thrice. Finally seeming satisfied he removes a set of delicate steel tools, picks, wedges, pliers, and strange oddments of twisted wire and sets to work with a will trying to get the drawbridge to open - a process which involves a great deal of swearing and cursing.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 4, 2011)

Mal had taken the guard duty as well, but scanning the bodies for movement as well.  When called upon to inspect the gateway, Mal nods at Avers' request, looking above to see where best to inspect the door.  Once Aver was ready, he climbs above, allowing the rogue a way to check for traps from above.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ern waits patiently for news from Aver, all the while looking and observing the rest of the party.  She had seen the fighting abilities of all these people, and even gained some respect for them.  The spells and abilities they wielded were amazing.  

However, one respect that she had the most for was one who could open locked doors.  She had options of her own to open trapped doors... _Poor monkeys..._ Ern thinks with a sigh, but never to open a locked door.  

However, waiting was part of the game.  Watching Aver with hope in her heart of leaving this hole, Ern prays for some success soon.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2011)

Trinham and Moggins don't find anything in the section they have been searching. They have just about to given searching when Aver find the drawbridge. As Trinham does not have any expertise in trap-finding or disabling, he un-ships, draws and loads his crossbow and keeps watch, while some of the others are distracted.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"I really need a better set of tools." Aver grumbles as he works at the drawbridge, "my jiggly wrench is too stiff - and that ain't a euphemism - and I just don't have the selection of picks I'd like. But you work with what you have I suppose..."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

It takes Aver a little time to get the stone door open enough so the others can pull it down. But soon the stone drawbridge like door is down revealing a long narrow room. 

And since the party was searching for a chest they found the right place. The room is lined with chests of all shapes and sizes. They are stacked along both walls and by the cobwebs and dust they must have been sitting in here for years. All save one that is...

At the very back of the room a lone chest sits by itself. No dust or cobwebs touch this one. The only thing around is an old skeleton in shredded garments most of the things bones missing or broken. The chest is very large although rather plan in appearance.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

"We can spare the time for me to look for traps properly right, because it looks like our late friend there had a run in with something sharp..." Aver says licking his lips. Taking care to avoid areas he has not thoroughly search Aver slowly advances checking anything and everything in painstaking detail.









*OOC:*


Taking 20 searching the room for a 32.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2011)

Trinham helps the others lower the drawbridge and then interestedly peers into the room. Spotting the large chest and hearing Aver mention traps he says. "Hang on Aver. There may me a magical trap. Give me a minute to check." So saying Trinham casts a quick spell, stares intently at the chest and then slowly scans the whole room.

[sblock=Actions]Cast detect magic (lasts for 5 mins.)
First study the chest for the full three rounds. Then use the remainder of the spell studying the rest of the room, including the floor and ceiling.

Take 10 on Spellcraft (+13) for 23.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
Detect Magic		100
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=Detect Magic Results] Also remember Detect Magic has concentration as part of it's duration. 

There are multiple auras in this room. 3 come from 3 different chests stacked along the walls. And 2 more come from inside chests stacked along the walls. No magic is detected near the large chest at the end of the room or coming from the chest itself. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ern didnt have to stand on her toes to look over everyone's head.  Taking a look at the chest in the back, she tries to remeber if is the same one that was taken so long ago.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=jackslate45] Mostly the chest was tarped and chained down to the back of a cart. But the size (overly large) is exactly right. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

"This will take a while folks, but if I were going to fill a room with what I am optimistically thinking of as treasure chests I would be damn sure that if someone else tried to nab them they would end up full of arrows and sizzling. And deado over there is hardly making me doubt those instincts. Talk amongst yourselves!" Aver says cheerfully, his eyes still roving the chests walls and ceiling intently.









*OOC:*


Any traps then? Take a while I admit, 2 minutes per square to search exhaustively, but if a room full of chests doesn't warrant it...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 9, 2011)

Jareth waits, though he has trouble restraining his relative lack of patience. "Since I'd rather not see any of us end up dead, take what time you need. Can't save my friend if I can't walk out of here..."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

"Exactly, one of those more haste less speed kinds of deals. Then I've got to get all these bleeding things open which might take a while, but would of course take a damn sight longer if I got killed by some poison needle, or flame thrower. You know I've always thought the kinds of traps people select reveals a lot about them, for myself I've always thought the best way to safeguard your wealth was to spend it as swiftly as possible on shiny, or soft and yieldings things." The elf rambles glibly his eyes never ceasing their roving.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Detect Magic Results] Also remember Detect Magic has concentration as part of it's duration.
> 
> There are multiple auras in this room. 3 come from 3 different chests stacked along the walls. And 2 more come from inside chests stacked along the walls. No magic is detected near the large chest at the end of the room or coming from the chest itself. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Trinham is not under pressure, so I can't see why concentrate is needed. Anyway, Take 10 (+10) for 20.

Check the three aura's on the chests first, then check the aura's of the contents.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
Detect Magic        ???
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No concentration check - the spell lasts so long as you concentrate on it.  The auras inside the boxes you can't identify as you need line of sight.

Chest #1 and #3 have faint evocation auras. Chest #3 has a moderate abjuration aura. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2011)

Trinham spends some time scanning the room. When he has finished he say "Aver. I've checked for magic and there's no magic on the big chest. However, those two chests over there have some kind energy spell on them. Maybe a fireball. As for that one there, it has some kind of protection spell on it. I don't know what it is but I have an uneasy feeling about it."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

"Good to know thanks, but don't worry about it I'm taking as much care as I possibly can. Look twenty times then poke it three sort of thing - which pretty much sums up my love live to, hurhurhur." Aver says cautiously advancing into the room into the small area he has already searched exhaustively.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 11, 2011)

"If it takes you 20 times to find something, no wonder you love life is so bad." Ern interjects with a devilish smile.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Aver's diligent search is very time consuming but is not fruitless. The young elf discovers no traps about floor or ceiling as he moves into the room. And although not a trap he does notice something very unique as he nears the large chest at the end of the room.

The cleared floor around the large chest is marked as if stone had scrapped stone. Looking to the ceiling shows the same types of marks parallel to the ones on the floor.

His elven eyes take in the wall behind the chest and note that the wall is in fact one large secret door.

[sblock=Map] adding a map that is not to scale to help with what I mean. Red x's are the other chest. Blue box is the large chest. and brown line shows the scraped shape. Aver has not looked around the chest or the back wall yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

"Ah, we've got ourselves a secret door!" Aver enthuses, "Looks like this whole back wall pivots. What do you think should I try to open up the chests first? There's a risk they are some sort of sham to alert something or someone to folks in here that shouldn't be, but that's a big if and they might be stuffed full of treasure. Thoughts?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 11, 2011)

Jareth frowns, mentally debating the options. "I say we leave the chests as they are. Just in case there is something you missed on them, and we aren't really in a position to haul extra things with us. Better just to get what we came for and not tempt fate."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ern was a little confused.  Granted, she had never been this far back, but still.  "A secret door in a treasure room?  I am a little concerned about it.  What if when we grab the chest, the wall swings around?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

"Well I'm checking the chests at some point, I'm a thief after all, not renowned for my caution in these matters, not all of them even detect as having magic in place. Besides you never know we might be missing out on something important. We should deal with the door first then come back and check I think." Aver says staring longingly at the chests. 

"But that aside I had best go check out the big chest up there, give me five minutes..." One again the elf advances cautiously thoroughly examining everything before he steps forward and moving slowly up to the chest which he inspects intently.









*OOC:*


Take 20 for the chest and back of the room for a 32.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2011)

Trinham who has been quite up this this point, although he did laugh out loud when Em stated disecting Aver's love life, interjects "Given the lack of magic on the big chest and the arrangement of the secret door, this spells T.R.A.P. to me. Anyway we have got the rope. How about looping it round the chest and pulling? Preferably from outside the room." He then instructs Moggins to get out of the room; just in case.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

"And what if there is a pressure sensor, or a plate beneath the chest that triggers when its weight is removed and fills the room with poison gas? Or if a it triggers a fireball? Let me check it out first this is what I do! And I barely ever get nearly hanged for it, less than one time out of twenty." Aver says, tutting as he inches forward.

"Point is trap makers aren't idiots, generally they are crafty sadists who can anticipate every little stratagem you can, except they spend longer thinking about them so probably do it better. Making assumptions doesn't make an ass out of u and me in that case, it blows my ass off and coats you in me innards so give me five minutes before we start innovating hey?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

Aver checks one corner of the back wall and finding nothing moves his way over to the large chest. He peers behind it as best he can and on the floor looking for a pressure plate. Nothing.

The chest is average and free of dust and webs. Looking at it he wonders if it is trapped as well...

OCC: Spot check plz DC rolled below.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

Aver begins to examine the chest, once again taking his time to do a comprehensive job.









*OOC:*


Takes 20 on searching the chest for a 32.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

As Aver nears the chest a odd lump grabs his attention. He gets down to see if it is just warped wood and...

A round pod like arm jets from the side of the chest to catch the elf across the side of the head. He sees stars instantly. The rest of the group sees the chest move and the lid lift up revealing row upon row of sharp teeth.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Olive][COLOR=Yellow]16[/COLOR][/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-DR1[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          13[COLOR=Yellow]   7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Aver            [COLOR=White]14[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   2  [/COLOR]none/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/none
Ernestine       [COLOR=White]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow] [COLOR=White] 11[/COLOR][/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Mimic           15  52  none/none
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Suprise Round:
Jareth - none
Cedric - none
Aver - none
Ernestine - none
Tira - none
Malaroc - none
Trinham - none
Mimic- attack Aver (hit - dmg: 9 - 1DR = 8)
[/sblock]
*
OOC: ROLL INIT if you beat the mimic please post an action.*


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Init*

"AVER!"  Ern shouts in surprise.  _What the f... Great...How am I to be believed if this happens when something like this happens?!

_"I had no idea about this I swear!"


[sblock=Stats]

```
HP: 11/11
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13
F: +2 R: +3 W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8 

0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1: Benign Transposition, Summon Monster I x 3, Grease
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

Aver gasps in pain as once more his blood flows freely forth, he barely manages to keep his feet. "Technically that wasn't a trap so it does not foul up my record." He manages weakly.

Then before the chest can strike again he leaps away attempting to avoid offering up a chance for the creature to strike through a series of desperate acrobatics and flips! Landing besides the foremost of his companions he chants and sends an orb of acid hurtling towards the creature.









*OOC:*


Watch how I don't metagame even though I know Mimics are immune to acid *sob* Tumbles back to stand next to Trinham (I believe that's Trinham?)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 12, 2011)

Jareth gasps as the "chest" reveals itself to be something rather different. _What in the world is that thing?_ is the first thing to come to his mind, even as he starts the right head of his chain spinning. "Just kill it!" he shouts as his weapon becomes a blur.

OOC: Edited the following in, after Correct Init

He steps forward, weapon sparking as it flies through the air towards the strange chest-monster.

[sblock=OOC]
Gotta wait on Init... Actually, the second roll. Much as I would like to keep the first roll (), I know I can't. And I also don't know how I managed to type in "12d20." 

Anyways, forward, in front of Trinham, and Channel a Shocking Grasp through the Chain.

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 1/6
2-level: Used 0/3

Quick Cast: Used 0/1
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2011)

"OK Aver. Keep your hair on. It was only a suggestions." Trinham responds to Aver's tirade.

Trinham is startled when the chest attacks Aver and by the time he has recovered, Jareth has already moved in for the kill and Aver has managed to roll away. Pointing his finger at his target, he mutters a single arcane word, "Flecha". Three sparks shoot out from his fingers and unerringly hit the chest. 

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 13, 2011)

Mal was watching the doorway, making sure that the place didn't close in  on them or that those zombies did not awaken again.  As Aver's tirade  ensues, Mal turns to face the rogue, wondering just how he managed to  live this long with a disdain for personal protection.  As he  contemplates it, his mouth opens to warn Aver.  When the chest sprouts a  limb and smacks Aver upside the head, Mal wonders if there was a little  more to this thing called Karma.

Without thinking, Mal reaches back, grabs a javelin, and throws it full force at the monster, calling out, "Looks like a trap to me!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 1.5*

Malaroc's javelin thinks into the side of the chest. And the beasts gives a loud growl. Jareth quickly moves forward and swings his spiked chain at the beast missing by inches, although the sparks lick at the chest monsters hide.

Cedric comes running up as Far flaps angrily and comes to land among the stacked chest. "Here! Here! I know what this is. Are you stuck? You will need this," he says pulling forward a flask. 

Aver pulls away and moves past the wizard, "Hmm guess your not... whoa!" Cedric starts to say then ducking the pod like arm as it flails around joined by a second one.

Trinham's spell goes off hitting the creature with three bolts of magical energy as Tira draws forth her bow. "Your to bunched up I can't get a clear shot!" she instructs the men.

Ernestine speaks in a totally different language as she casts a spell to summon forth a celestial dog to help in the fight.

[sblock=Combat]

*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*


```
[U]Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Olive][COLOR=Yellow]16[/COLOR][/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-DR1[/COLOR][/I]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Cedric          13[COLOR=Yellow]   7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Aver            [COLOR=White]14[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   2  [/COLOR]none/none
Mimic           15  [COLOR=Yellow]46[/COLOR]  none/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Ernestine       [COLOR=White]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow] [COLOR=White] 11[/COLOR][/COLOR]  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Jareth - move to in front of Trinham, attack (miss)
Cedric - double move
Aver - grapple (roll of 17), Tumble (roll of 19) - no spell cast this round
Ernestine - cast summon monster 1
C.dog - attack (miss)
Tira - delay
Malaroc - attack (hit, dmg=6), move-none
Trinham - cast MM (dmg=?? ), move-none
Mimic- attack (miss)
[/sblock]*
*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC: Ernestine to end the round.*

[sblock=AFg] Used your tumble roll (17) as your grapple check to escape and your ranged toucg attack (19) as your tumble roll. Everything worked out so we are good to go (and you didn't waste the spell - yet)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=Celestial]"Come! Watchdog from the Temples above!  Protect us as you protect your lord's palace!"[/sblock]

A voice that sings of pure delight, of a place so far away form here, issues from Ernestine's lips.  Clapping her hands together, a miniature collar forms to the left of this monster.  A dog appears, howling before attempting to bite the creature in front of it.  

[sblock=actions]
Move: move into range of summoning, and draw crossbow
Standard: SM1 -> Celestial Dog
[/sblock]



[sblock=Dog Actions]
Free Action: Smite some evil! Even if its netural!
Standard Action: Bite
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Aver looking pale and anxious hurries back putting as much distance as possible between himself and the weird monster. His back pressed against the wall to the right of the door he chants shrouding himself in a brilliant aura of flickering celestial light.

[sblock=Actions]Move back to the right of the door and cast Light of Lunia - able to fire of rays next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending the need for a little more help, Mal's aura flickers before washing over Aver quickly.  The small wound begins to heal, ever so slightly, but it will keep him alive that much longer.  Hearing Tira's words, he agrees, as he can not get a shot in either.  "Make room for shooting it down!"

He hopes the others in front can make the connection as this thing seems to hit hard.  Mal moves east, just to the east wall north of the chests (on map, 5 squares east, 2 north) and lets another javelin loose.  His aura stays in effect, as he hopes the others fare better in fighting this thing.  He eyes the wall and ceiling, wondering just how high this roof was...

[sblock=Mal's Current stats]AC 17
HP 23/27
Healing Aura (Fast Healing 1 if within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Aver grins weakly, "Hey you are a handy fella to know Mal! Watch out everyone it tried to stick to me - I feel faintly violated. No means no, or in this case screaming like a small girl means no! You big stupid article of luggage!"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 14, 2011)

Jareth hears the others shouting out, even while grumbling to himself about missing the monstrous thing. He steps back, muttering "Let's see if I can weaken it a bit." The young man chants an incantation and sends a black-green bolt at the chest-monster, sparking with necromantic energy.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, directions are assuming the top of the map is north (easier that way). First, 5-ft. step SE, then cast Ray of Enfeeblement at the Mimic.

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 2/6
2-level: Used 0/3

Quick Cast: Used 0/1
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2011)

If the last few weeks have taught Trinham anything, it is that he needs to preserve his magical resources whenever possible. However, sticky, animated chests seems like a good reason to stand make and use missiles. As he is not a good enough archer to fire into melee, Trinham decides to use magic. Point, articulate "Flecha" and three more sparks shoot out from his fingers and slam into the chest.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
Detect Magic        ???
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok going to end this round tomorrow night after XP and then have everyone go again. Need a few things first. 

- ghostcat your first magic missiles was a bad link can you roll damage in the post above please for it.

- jackslate45 go ahead and go for the dog and the mimic won't move it will attack the befuddled Cedric so no need to wait to see where it will be if you want Ern to go

- FtF not sure how you got the HP you did I will go back and double check but I had you at 1/2 HP then 3 for resting. Did you lvl up after the zombie battle I need to check that.

Ok group this warm up fight is almost over can't wait till the real one. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2011)

The dog bites again, hoping that this time it will connect with the monster.  Taking a little bit of the the side board away, the dog rips off the wood and starts chewing on it.

Ern, with neither a clear shot, nor seeing the need to summon another monster, merely moves to the side, and makes sure that she has reloaded.  With a small smile of application to the dog, who barks happily with the large piece of wood before vanishing, Ern instead returns her focus to the fight at hand.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] - FtF not sure how you got the HP you did I will go back and double check but I had you at 1/2 HP then 3 for resting. Did you lvl up after the zombie battle I need to check that.
> 
> Ok group this warm up fight is almost over can't wait till the real one. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC - HM]Yes, I leveled up with a whopping +11 HP!  Plus, I was at 9 HP at the end of the zombie fight.  I never got below the 1/2, but was close to it.  9 +3 resting +11 level up.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

*End of Round 2*

Malaroc steps up around the stacked chests and throws another javelin. This one glances of the top of the creature and does no damage as it clatters to the stone floor behind it. Jareth steps back and a black ray of light extends from his hand. The bolt of necrotic energy engulfs the creature and it let's out a roar as it's strength s taken from it. Cedric steps away to cast a protection spell as Aver moves back to cast yet another spell. 

Aver is suddenly engulfed in a soft white and bluish glow of divine light. His aura lights the area a little more and makes the roguish wizard appear more a cleric than he truly is.

The chest steps up to take a bite at Cedric as an arrow from Tira flies through the slight opening made by everyone moving back. Trinham joins in the spell casting to slam yet three more magical bolts into the creature weakening it further. 

The mimic wraps one of it's pod like arms around Cedric and starts to squeeze. 

Ernestine watches as this new group with deadly efficiency has almost bested the monstrous chest.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Yellow]23[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-healing[/COLOR][/I]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Aver            14   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  none/none
Mimic           15  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]STR -8[new att +5(1d8)][/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Ernestine       13  11  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Jareth - 5'step(SE), cast Ray of Enfeeblement
Cedric - 5'step(SW), cast Mage Armor
Aver - move(right of doorway), cast Light of Lunia 
Ernestine - none?
C.dog - attack (hit dmg=4)
Tira - attack (?? need to roll)
Malaroc - attack (miss), move(to north of eastern chests)
Trinham - cast Magic Missile (dmg=15), move(none)
Mimic- attacks (?? need to roll)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 16, 2011)

Jareth gasps in surprise as the fake chest slides itself forward and proceeds to grab onto Cedric and squeeze. Reacting quickly, he calls out to the others, "It's weakened! Now finish it before _it_ finishes Cedric!" Following his own instructions, he brings the chain around in another arc, the weapon again sparking with electricity!

[sblock=OOC]
Channel another Shocking Grasp through the Chain, attacking the Mimic. I hope it actually hits this time... 

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 3/6
2-level: Used 0/3

Quick Cast: Used 0/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Quickly seeing that the thing was weakening, Mal grabs his newly found weapon, the elven dagger, and hurls it with as much force as he can manage.  The dagger spins, the light from Aver bouncing off of the recently polished metal, as it flies through the air.

The dagger flies swiftly, but the aim is all wrong, as the foe easily dodges the dagger.  That is when Mal spots the chain coming in from the front, just where the creature dodged to get away from the dagger.  The sparks fly as the creature is hit full force with that glowing chain of Jareth's.  

"That's gonna leave a mark..." he mutters, winking at Jareth.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ern whistles as the fake chest simply feels the complete wrath of Jareth's chain.    "Well, I am glad to not be on the receiving end of you guys at full force."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


If the Mimic still lives and he can do so without hurting a companion only.







Aver jogs forward and points both index finger tips at the monsterous chest, the light around him surges into his extended finger tips forming points of brilliance before he fires both off at the creature!

The light streeks away leaving Aver once more unilluminated.

[sblock=Actions]If someone is grabbed he will delay until they get a chance to escape and act only if they do. He moves forward to 20ft. in front of the Mimics right side so he can get an unobstructed shot and then fires off both rays ending his Light of Lunia.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Is there a way to shoot into a grapple in 3.5 without hitting your team mates? I don't recall one. Because its a convenient way to gain sneak attack damage, but I don't want to risk injuring party members. I suppose it would not matter too much if it was a summon grappling.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The mimic convulses at the assault from the group and then tips forward falling flat on it's front (face?) dead.

[sblock=OCC] Will look into all that for you AFg[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"Still not a trap." Aver declares, a trifle sheepishly. He steps up and examines one of the chest that detected as magical - having already searched them when he examined the room in painstaking detail and attempts to open it.

"If they had that thing as a guardian they could afford to keep stuff here I reckon. And if its a magical trap either I would 'ave found it already."

"Ah, stupid picks."

"Nearly..."

"Ah, crappity, crappity, crap!"

"Almost there...."

"Ah, I think that might have got it!"

With great caution he inches the chest open. (assuming a 25 gets it that is)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

As Aver begins working on the chests, Mal calls out, "STOP!  If you want to trigger traps, then have a caution for those around you.  Seeing as though you can't spot much with those eyes of yours, I don't want to be anywhere near you or those chests when the traps go off... again.  Besides, you don't look like you could take another hit from anything, including a trap.  Might be best if you wait until you are healed a little more?"

Mal then moves away from the rogue, as far as possible but within the same room.  If he needs to, he will climb the wall and inspect things from above.  Otherwise, he will move to the fallen creature and ask, "What WAS that thing?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"Yes pardon me I should have noticed that the thing that looked exactly like a chest, wasn't a chest, clearly I ignored you pointing it out to me... No wait nobody else saw it either. It wasn't a trap it was a monster, I think I can be excused on that one myself, but feel free to move away. Sounds like you are volunteering for last dibs on the loot to me!" Aver says affably, winking to show his words are intended in jest, while continuing to try his luck at the lock.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

"Mimic," Cedric says catching his breath. "Nasty monsters. Saw one disguised as a bed once. Rupert went to catch a nap and instead went to an eternal rest."

The creatures present seems to suggest to everyone that it was guarding something important. But it really wasn't guarding things in this room from way in the back.

Tira speaks up with an accusing look at Ern. "She didn't even help. I think she wanted the thing to kill us."

But before anyone can speak up Aver cries out in shock. "What is it a trap?" Tira asks bow in hand in case it is another mimic.

[sblock=AFg] Not a trap the chest you opened is full of dirt and worthless plates, pitchers, and bowls made of tin and brass.

Also note I don't have it as Aver searched all the chest for traps just the room. If you say he searched for traps on the chests than every chest is trapped. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

Aver grief stricken features tell enough of a tale, but he raises dirt filled hands and lets it slowly trickle through his fingers. "Ah, cruel fate why must you mock me?! I deserve treasure! Agony of agonies! To find dirt when expecting gold and gems! Bottom! And all of the others are trapped, which either means they contain fabulous wealth, or that the sick basterd who placed this seeks more fun at our expense!"

[sblock=Searching]Searching takes place in a 5ft. square, so I've always read it as anything in that square being included. Aver was indeed searching all of the chests. Were the ones that detected magical trapped, with magical traps? If so Aver will abandon the rest.  But he's not going to leave potential magic items![/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Having calmed himself after the adrenalin rush caused by the fight, Trinham reminds Aver "Well those three chests have magic that looks like magical traps, while those two there look like they contain magic. Of course that's not saying that these aren't just traps as well." Trinham points to the appropriate chests, all the time backing up to the door. So he can pop round the corner, if Aver looks like he is going to do anything silly.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=AFg] yep there are two chests that are magically trapped. Want me to roll for them before you try and pick the locks?[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


So let me make sure I have this right. All the chests are trapped. 3 have indications of being magically trapped, while two look like they contain magic - but appear to be only mundanely trapped? Is that right?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 16, 2011)

Jareth frowns as the rat-faced elf immediately engages in more greed-based activity. "If the others are trapped, leave them alone. That thing nearly killed you and Cedric. Going for something that may finish the job, when we still have more important work to do, seems like outright stupidity." The young man coils his chain again, hooking it onto his belt.

"Now, rather than trying to get yourself killed immediately, why not take a closer look at that back wall? You spotted some sort of groove or outline there, and it was where the mimic was placed. Perhaps the wall is a fake? Preferably not another mimic..."

He merely waits, letting others get out of the room if they wish. Though he does take a moment to say over his shoulder, "Tira, she summoned the golden hound, which did help. The rest of the time, she, like you, couldn't get a shot off clearly. You each did one thing to help... Call it even and let the matter damn well drop."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

"If there is something beyond that wall, then lets find it.  First, I want to take a look at this creature."

Mal then moves to the fallen creature, examining the thing and taking his weapons back.  (Retrieve javelins, dagger, and anything else that might be useful)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Tira just seems to pout but says nothing.

[sblock=OOC] Your last post is correct AFg, 3 chest magically trapped and two with something magical inside.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ern had already opened her mouth to fight back before Jareth said to drop it.  However, Ern still glared in spite at Tira, before turing to Aver. "I agree with with Jareth.  That mimic looked very close to the size and specifications of the chest.  I would guess that the real chest must be behind the wall. "

However, she could not deny herself the possibility of treasure in the chests around.  _It seems that Aver is not the only one who wants to open it..._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"Just let me open one okay? Magical items would probably make more of a difference than a couple of minutes in saving your friend, and if Mal here keeps that handy aura on I'm very unlikely to die, a minute next to him and I would be back as good as I am now." Aver wheedles, making a beeline for the nearest chest containing magic and taking a deep breath.

"Here goes nothing! Prepare to be thwarted trap!"









*OOC:*


Let's hope that first one's enough! Now I remember why I don't play rogues, it's nerve wracking!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Aver thinks he has the trap bypassed. 

OOC: Picking the lock or leaving alone?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Right I think that's done it, fingers crossed folks!" Aver says, inserting a lock pick and gently maneuvering it with an expression of intense concentration.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Aver clicks open the lock and removes a dart coated in some kind of dry green slime. "See no problems just a little poisoned dart," he comments off-handily but everyone can see his shudder of boy that was close. (DC 22 )

The chest that radiated magic from within is another full of dirt and other worthless junk. Maybe the item in question can be found with another_ Detect Magic _spell.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking a tad dejected Aver casts detect magic and casts about for the magical aura. While he looks he asks, "Hey does anybody know what this sizzly stuff is on the dart? Could come in handy, if we can find something to hold it in..."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Using his detect magic spell Aver quickly finds the source of the aura and pulls out an old pair of leather boots have buried at the bottom of the chest.

EDIT: aura faint transmutation


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Neat! Magic boots!" Aver cries sitting down and pulling off his own to pull the new set on. "Lets see what they do!"

He springs up and tries to see if he can jump any higher than usual, and races back and forth testing his speed, all the while shouting nonsense, and words and phrases in Draconic, Elve, and a few oddments of language he has picked up here and there.









*OOC:*


Going to spend a minute or two trying to UMD the boots, or see an effect. Oh its a 25 for Activate Blindly dang waste of time, can't make that. Let me know if there's a noticable effect otherwise he will keep wearing them for the moment and move onto the other magic containing chest.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Right let's try the other one!" Aver calls gleefully hurrying over thieves tools in hand.









*OOC:*


Sorry to be taking up so much time here, but I've been told Magic Items are few and far between - and don't worry I'm not considering the boots "claimed" by Aver.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Aver indeed is quicker and has a little more spring in his jumps. 

[sblock=OOC] _Boots of Striding and Springing _[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Oh wow, I'm quicker and bouncier than ever! These are great! See all sorts of useful!" Aver calls happily, before setting to work on the next chest containing magic.









*OOC:*


See my last post for Disable Device Rolls.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 17, 2011)

When Aver starts his bouncing around (and off the walls), shouting in random languages, Jareth waves everyone out of the room. "I think being underground may be affecting his sanity. Let's all get out of here before he sets something off and gets us all killed."

Jareth takes a few steps out the door, looking back in and watching Aver be overcome by his greed. _If he gets killed by that trap, I'm *not* going to be blaming myself._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

"The fool will be dead before we leave this place, if he keeps up this pace.  Either way, if I can heal him and keep him alive, then I must."

Mal moves so that the edge of his aura still can affect Aver, calling out, "If something hits you, I can only manage a little healing.  If it's too much of a blow, then there is nothing I can do but bury you here.  Removing the boots before we do so, of course."

Grinning as he states the comment, Aver is not sure if it is a jest, or simply a fact.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Man after my own heart." Aver responds distractedly, still twiddling various oddly shaped pieces of metal as sweat beads upon his brow. "But I'm not a thief because I'm risk averse. I might die, but I might get treasure. You lot are all warriors of one stripe or another right - soldiers or sommat? The deals pretty much the same, you might die, but they pay you. This is just.... Shorter term."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ern shakes her head, and laughs as the enthusiastic Aver continues his lock picking.  "If he dies though, we may not be able to find this chest.  He was the one that found that door, after all."

However, something was still bothering her.  That 'mimic' was set here, as a trap for passers by.  _Did they know I had not left yet?  Nah, they cant have known.  _


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Nice to here the out pouring of heart felt concern for my safety. Touching folks, real touching. I'm tearing up." The elf quips, smiling thinly.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

*"OW!"* Aver cries as he starts picking at the lock. Everyone looks into the room quickly crowding the doorway.

"Nothing think I pricked my finger on a sharp piece of..." the elf starts to say and then falls face first flat onto the cave floor.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 18, 2011)

Jareth shakes his head and wearily approaches the unconscious elf. "Warned you about that greed..." He tries to check Aver's vitals, but is not trained in such studies. "Anyone have any knowledge of the healing arts? Or know how to treat poison?"

The young man also keeps looking around the room, hoping another trap hasn't been set off.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 18, 2011)

Mal moves to within a safe distance, as his aura keeps the fool alive, hopefully.  He turns to the others at Jareth's question, wondering if anyone else has the ability to do something about poisons.

"I can only heal slowly.  If he's poisoned, then hopefully it isn't fatal.  Otherwise, he dug his own grave."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Jareth thinks the elf is asleep but can't be to sure. Although he is breathing.

[sblock=OOC] Poison says unconscious not sleep so guessing the elf isn't immune.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 18, 2011)

Jareth stands back up, frowning. "Well, he's still breathing. For now." The young man appears a little uneasy as he looks around the room again, eyes focusing particularly on the chest and the back wall. "He may be out for a while... I think the rest of us will have to check that back wall. Hopefully no traps on it..." Jareth walks over to the back wall, looking at the outline on the floor as he passes, and stands, starting at it. He starts carefully examining it, trying to miss no details (and not trip any possible traps).

[sblock=OOC]
Take 20 on a Search check of the back wall, then around the circular outline on the floor. Total is 23 per square, when taking 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Aver falls back...









*OOC:*


Assuming you made the primary save HM, I'll roll secondary if you don't mind. But a heal check would be good as a back up otherwise its 2d4 hours of Unconsciousness as opposed to 1 minute! Eidt: Uhoh, need a DC 13 heal check over here please - may I suggest taking 10 with a couple of aide anothers?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2011)

Trinham stands by the door and watches, nonplus, as Aver messes about trying to kill himself. At this stage Trinham is convinced that the room is one giant trap but firmly believes that telling Aver that won't make the slightest bit of difference.

Eventually Trinhams private prediction comes true and Aver manages to disable himself. Responding to Jareth's call, he starts to walks over to search the wall. Having an idea, he attempts to move the mimic's body been careful not to push it off the platform. Failing miserably he say, puffing loudly, "Blooming heck. This thing is heavier than it looks. I wanted to see if there is anything under it but its so heavy I'm not sure that even all of us together could move it."

[sblock]Push 650lbs. SRD says mimics weigh 4,500lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ernestine, knowing she can do nothing about moving that blasted thing if Trinham couldn't, instead starts looking after the uncounsious Aver.  She looks around his fingers, seeing where the poison actually entered in from.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

Ernestine notices a blue tinge to one of the elf's fingers that wasn't there before.

The back wall looks free of traps the chest and the mimic must have seemed enough to whomever put them here. Jareth looking at the wall figures that since the creature moved that the space on the right side might open enough to let each of the group through one person at a time.

OOC: Any further actions in this room before I describe the next?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 19, 2011)

Mal turns to the trapped chest, wondering if it was a single instance trap.  Things like this were not his strong suit, so he leaves it for now.  He hopes his aura can keep the rogue alive, as he watches Jareth inspect the back wall.

OOC - Mal had posted that he inspected the Mimic.  Did he find anything worth noting?  Besides his javelins and dagger?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

OOC: Nothing interesting sorry just thought you were getting your stuff back.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 19, 2011)

The red-haired warrior steps away from the back wall, eyebrow raised. "Can we... Or, more importantly, should we..." he mumbles, entirely meant for himself and likely unaware he's even doing it. Running a hand down his face, he says over his shoulder, "I think that back wall rotates. And with enough effort we might be able to wedge it open and get through, one by one. So, let's go for it."

Jareth steps up to the far right side of the wall and braces his shoulder against it, ready to shove when others join in.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready to advance any time. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ernestine notices the wound, and descides to try and cut the flow of poison off before trying to wake him up.  Taking out a strip of cloth, Ern ties it around Aver's shoulder.  Once done, she starts slapping Aver's face lightly, trying to see if there is any change.  

Noticing that the slapping had stirred Aver's eyes back open, she stands back up and says "Morning Aver.  Welcome back to the land of the living."  She holds out her hand to help Aver to his feet.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

Aver opens his eyes cautiously and peers up at Ernestine suspiciously. Blinking he glances at himself, finding himself fully clothed and wholly free of injury.

"Ah, just a little rest... Ha, thank you kindly. Right well lets see if I can get this open quickly..." He says giving Ernestine a sheepish grin.

"Nearly... Ah I think that should do it!" He comments as the lock clicks open and he rummages for potential magical items, using a thin piece of metal covered in cork from his thieves tools - so as to avoid damaging any potential valuables.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 19, 2011)

"Enough, the healing stops now.  You get hurt, you die.  If that was a larger trap, then you could have killed us all."  Mal is tired of Avers antics, as he is simply putting them all in unnecessary danger.  Sometimes people had to learn the hard way.  This was one of those times.

Mal's aura flickers at his words, as it changes to that of a little more retribution.  Turning to Jareth, he puts his weight into moving the rotating wall, hoping to get away from the rogue.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

Aver rolls his eyes, "Fine I will catch up so the big scary traps don't get you. You are right if thus box had been full of dragons - instead of a small needle - we could all have died! And all I've got out of it so far is a pair of magical boots probably worth thousands of gold pieces, what a fool I am for wasting two minutes for that! Oh woe is me, please teach me your ways of wisdom." He says, in what might be an experiment to see just how much sarcasm four sentences can hold.  He continues searching the chest until he is sure he has found anything of value within and taken it, stands up glances longingly at the rest of the chests and then follows after the departing group.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 19, 2011)

Trinham takes a few minutes to recover from the exertion of failing to move the chest. Just as he was about the move to assist Jareth with the door, Em wakes up Aver. Trinham just rolls his eyes as Aver fails to learn by his mistakes and continues to mess with the chest. 

Meanwhile, Trinham moves over to help Jareth.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 20, 2011)

At Avers comments, Mal's eyes flicker, as he envisions just how swiftly he could remove the rogues tongue.  Shaking the thought from his mind, he glares at Aver.  "So, you would rather get gold and such, for your own use, instead of finding what can stop a war?  You want to take your time with treasure, instead of hurrying to the aid of someone that is awaiting a death sentence?"

Mal's stomach churns, the familiar discomfort returning, as this man pushes him to his limit.  "You knew what we came for.  I will not aid you anymore, until you prove yourself worthy.  Most of these others have done that, and more.  They have fought side by side against an army.  You, on the other hand, are an opportunistic sneak.  A thief.  Continue with your desires for wealth, but on your own time.  Put us in danger again, and it will be your last."

Ignoring the looks from the others, Mal has had enough.  His shoulder is put into the wall, as he attempts to help Jareth and Trinham now rotate this wall.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

As the others push open the swinging wall Aver finds a magical rod that looks like it's made of blue glass. 

Light enters the room from the four foot wide opening. It looks like sunlight and the smell of plants enters the tiny treasure room to also add to the feeling that the door leads outside.

But as they look the group sees only a very large cavern. So huge that their looks to be trees growing inside it on the far side. And the light comes from a glowing dome in the ceiling almost like an artificial sun. 

The door leads to a ledge that looks down into the chamber a path leading down follows the wall off to the left. A small pool of water sits a little off center and a plateau of grass lays above to the left. The right wall is a huge cave mouth with a dark tunnel leading off from the chamber.

Below the ledge in the southwest corner the area has all kinds equipment, bedrolls, and gear to make it appear like it was used as some sort of encampment.

OOC: Map not to scale just something quick to help.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ernestine stares in awe, and looks around at this sight. How long has it been since she last saw real trees? Grass? The sun?

"Amazing..." was all that she could say. Even though she knew she was still under ground, that she still had a long way to go before she could leave this cave system at last, all she could was stumble forward, and stare open mouthed at the wonderous sight in front of her.

However, it was with a final reality that her eyes laid onto the camp site, and her eyes turned to fear.  She quickly ran past everyone, and was running towards the campsite. _NO this cant be happening.  NO NO NO_


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Ernestine's worse fears are realized when she notices among the camp parts of a wagon. It looks like it has been used for fire wood but there can be no mistake it was the same one that the Reavers brought along with them.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

Aver rolls his eyes at Mal's lecture and replies cheerfully, "Or you could say I'm a guy who has no real reason to help you lot, but is. In which case delaying for a whole two minutes for my own purposes seems wholly reasonable. But feel free to be that way."

The elf happily tucks the rod away, knowing that he won't have the time to identify it and wander out into the strange room.

"Wow, this is neat! Must be expensive... What's wrong with her?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2011)

As Trinham Looks through the door a shiver of dismay runs down his back. A brief glance told him that the magic used to create this place is way beyond his understanding never mind his ability. Hopefully, this is the work of the, absent, Vester and all they would have to deal with is the Reavers. 

Trinham looks around to talk to Ernestine, only to find her already at the camp site. Waiting for the others to sort themselves out before going down himself, Trinham uses their shared link to get Moggins to come to him. Meanwhile, he sheaths his sword and readys his crossbow.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 20, 2011)

Mal doesn't hear the words from Aver, as he tunes him out, as he works on the wall with Jareth and Trinham.  As it opens up, the light makes him cast a glance at the scene before him.  As he takes in the sights, his mind races back to Emma's lair.  His life changed in that place, and now he finds himself in yet another chamber.  This one, Vester's lair, it would appear.  

As Ernestine runs past, he can only hope that she too is not doing something stupid.  Maybe it was the water they drank?  It seemed to be spreading.  He would have to keep an eye on them.

As the small camp is being focused on, Mal keeps his eyes to the edges of the chamber, and especially the trees.  Many things can hide in trees.  "Watch the trees, make sure this is not an ambush."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 20, 2011)

Jareth gives Mal a nod and a half-smile after the warrior's tirade at Aver. _I'm surprised I wasn't doing something similar to him._

After pushing the wall around, Jareth pauses, rubbing his shoulder and taking a few deep breaths. He looks about in a wonder similar to the others. "Why couldn't it have been like this, last time I was underground?" he mumbles, again not noticing he's doing so.

But then Ern rushes past him, running for the campsite. Jareth mutters a curse and quickly follows, loosing his chain from its belt loop. The young man takes a somewhat more careful approach, keeping his eyes attentive to all details around the campsite and the nearby terrain.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

Aver jogs up slowly behind the others, carefully casting about for potential foes. "Seems like nobody would abandon a place like this... Surely there must be someone here, or at least close at hand." He murmurs quietly.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ern falls to her knees at the sight of the ruined wagon.  This was bad.  Really really bad.  She had assumed, no wished and hoped, that they had left.  That she could grab what she needed and leave.  However, this was the final dagger to her heart.  They must have wanted to make sure it was guarded, it being so important.  Now, she knew it was over. 

The yell of anger and frustration never came to her mouth.  Instead, she lands on her hands as well, and starts pounding the ground in anger.

She could hear the rest of the group coming up to her from behind, but her legs cannot seem to carry her weight.  Instead, her face starring at the ground, she says in a harsh whisper "They are still here.  I am sure of it."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2011)

Once Trinham gets down the the camp site he will put his arm round Ern's shoulder and try to calm her."Don't worry Ern. Yo're no longer alone. I can't promise that they won't hurt you but they will have to come through us first." Helping Ern to her feet he continues "Now why don't you tell us about them. Do they use magic like you? How well can they fight? Are they likely to try to ambush us? Well you get the idea."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

"Oh, most likely they will ambush us soon. That is the kind of people they..." stopping, Ern looks at Tira with fear before continuing "...are.  Most of them know a way around a weapon, but there is on guy who I would love to put a crossbow bolt though, then feed to a crocodile.  That still would not earn him enough punishment."

Standing up straighter, she looks at Mal and continues "Meeting another one makes sense now.  He must have been trained directly by Vester.  He always was going on and on about how powerful he was, and showed it.  He must have been trained in a similar way you where with, Ema? Emma? "

Ernestine spits on the ground before continuing.  "He was the reason I left after all.  That evil man."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

Jareth casts about warily, liking this situation less and less with each passing moment. "Let's get back to that tunnel, where we can actually defend. Then maybe you can give us a little more detail on this crew. Standing around, at their campsite, waiting for them to attack... Definitely not to my taste."

The young man has tensed up considerably, chain held in his hands. He begins slowly swinging the right head of the chain back and forth...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2011)

"Students learn what their teachers teach them.  What they do with that knowledge, that is up to the student.  If this guy is what you say he is, then we should be prepared for anything.  These trees look like the perfect place to lay an ambush for the foes.  I can get anyone up to the branches to perch and snipe, if we would like to deal with them here and now."

Turning to Jareth, Mal knows that there is little time.  "If we take the chest, wherever it is, these guys will be chasing us down.  If we can be rid of them, swiftly, then the trek back would be that much easier.  What do you think?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

Jareth frowns again, contemplating. "We could... But as long as we're out here looking for the chest, the more likely they are to be hunting us, or have us walk into their ambush. My biggest concern is us being spread out and vulnerable." Jareth looks around, eyes going over every member of the group. "And no offense to the rest of you, but you're also not as well-protected or able to guard yourselves as Mal and I. You've got plenty of other skills, to be sure, but we're your front line. And it's hard to have a front line when the front could suddenly become anywhere else around us. And when it's easy to just go around it."

Jareth's frown becomes a bit more intense. He looks around at the various scenery, his expression deepening to glare. He mutters, "Damn it all..." before looking back to Mal and the others. "We may as well search, I suppose... But if we get ambushed, try to group up and defend yourselves. Don't take any risks. Any of you," he says pretty firmly, even indicating Mal. "I don't want any more people dying because of me," he mutters, turning away to look at the treeline.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Spoiler



I want to go climb the trees.


 Moggin's body language says aloud.

OOC: I would have you all post up some spot checks but the DC's are high due to distance. The woods are nearly 70-80 yards away.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

Aver nods, "Agree with you there, I'm certainly no use in hand to hand combat, and don't worry I only take risks when the reward is potentially high. Big risk no reward isn't especially tempting. I wish I could turn myself invisible then I could go ahead and scout with confidence, but as it is I think that would be rash - and I think I'm a ways off figuring out the invisibility thing sadly. I don't think I'm wrong in saying I've got one of the better eyes in the group though, so I'll stay behind you if there are no objections."

Glancing over at the equipment he adds, "Maybe there is some stuff we can use down there? Perhaps even things we can prevent the enemy using if they are not here? We might find food, for one thing. Or even some clues as to what is going on..."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

When Mal mentions the trees as been a good ambush spot, Trinham separates himself from the others so they don't make one big spell target. He then casts a spell on himself. 

Trinham says "Well if the trees make a good ambush spot for us, it makes a good spot for them as well." Turning to Moggins he continues in a strong voice "Than means don't go there Moggins." Quickly reviewing his resources, he says "I can protect three other people from arrows but that will be my total allowance for the day."

[sblock=OOC]Cast Protection from Arrows last 5 Hours.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            		Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows 			3,000 round/50 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ern had to agree with Jareth.  She did basically lead them into a waiting trap (though thankfully no one had commented on that directly).  Leaving this area would be there top priority.  Sob stories can come later.  _As much as I would hate to actually say what happened, Tira has a right to know.  In fact, they all do._

Shaking her head at Aver she says "I doubt it.  It was probably a set up to do the exact thing I did: run towards it in panic.  We can search it later when we know they are deal... dealt wi..."

Then, an idea came to her.  It was so simple.  So obvious.  However, she would be put into a huge risk, which as Jareth just said "Don't take risks," Ern doubts he would be up for such a crazy idea.  _But it might work, knowing that man..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

At the words from Jareth, Mal nods.  "Let's get organized.  If that spell can stave off crossbow bolts, then it might be worth using on a few of us.  If anyone else has any other bright ideas, speak now.  Otherwise, let's find some cover..."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] How about we move to the OOC to discuss what you wish to do real quick than come back here and RP it.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2011)

Trinham says "My spell should protect against crossbow bolts. Although a heavy crossbow bolt might just get through and scratch you. So who wants protecting?" Turning to Mal and Janeth, he says "The only thing about us taking cover, is that it could turn into a waiting game."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ernestine walks over to Mal, and whispers something into his ear.  It takes about a minute to explain her plan to him, and once she finishes she moves back and asks "Got it?"

[sblock=Mal]
Basically what was discussed in OCC, about Mal being ready to swap places with Ern.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 25, 2011)

"Well, we only live once.  Let's get this over with.  Trinham, I might need that spell.  Jareth, get ready to run in when things get crazy.  Ern's gonna bring them out, and then I'll do what I can to keep them busy.  Everyone else, try to take out who you can, and call for help if you need it."

Mals' aura flickers yet again, as the familiar feeling overwhelms those around him.  (DR1)  He then nods to Ern, and awaits her movement.  Turning to Trinham, he awaits the spell and makes sure his gauntlets are in place.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2011)

Jareth looks between Mal and Ern in a bit of confusion. "When things get crazy? What do you mean? What are you two planning?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ernestine walks forward, and away from the group.  About 50 feet from the group, she puts her hands up in the air, and yells out in a loud voice 

"HADEN!!!  I KNOW YOUR THERE!  SHOW YOURSELF! YOU WIN!"

Continuing to walk, now at a very slow pace, Ernestine walks away from the group, her hands up in the sky in surrender.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 25, 2011)

Lowering his voice to Jareth, he answers, "She'll draw them out.  Then she has the ability to switch places with a willing person, namely me.  When they take her, she'll switch.  Then I lay into them, hit 'em hard, hit 'em fast.  As soon as that happens, throw everything we have at them..."

Mal closes his eyes, breathing slowly, as he thinks back on his training.  There were times that he hated the harsh training.  Then times like these bring a comfort to his soul, as he knows what will be coming.  There is no fear in him, for he has lived a strange life so far.  This was but another path and memory that he hopes to live to tell about.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"What if it's a trap?" Tira whispers back drawing her bow. "What if she just wants to get out of the area and to her Reaver friends? And then we are all sitting ducks here in the open."

Everyone notices her bow slightly pointed in Ernestine's direction yet not raised.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2011)

Jareth's countenance takes on a small frown. "Gutsy... She's expecting they don't just shoot her full of arrows first." He watches her walk and shout out, calling the foes to the fight. Jareth turns to Mal and gives a half-smile. "Still, better to goad them into fighting us, rather than walking into an ambush. Good luck out there," the red-haired man says, offering a hand to Mal. "I'll support you from the sides, hit-and-run style."

EDITS: ((OOC: HM, you were posting as I was posting... So here's Jareth's response to Tira, too.))

Jareth glances at Tira. "If it's a trap, we deal with the situation anyway. But I don't think she'd try to trick us. She was in tears when we were questioning her about her past, about her regrets. You don't break down like that if you plan on going back to it.""


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2011)

At Mal's request, Trinham casts a spell and protects him from arrows at the same time asking him what the plan is. Once Mal has outlined the plan, he looks around for Ern to protect her but she has already gone. Instead, he loads his crossbow and settles down to wait and see what transpires.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Protection from Arrows on Mal. Last 5 Hours.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,900 round/50 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

The party watches the area until they finally see movement. Along the treeline where the forest, lake, and plateau meet a man walks out into the open.

He wears a chain shirt and leather girdle. A strange metal gauntlet (almost like Mal's) covers his right hand and forearm. He is clean shaven and bald with strange tattoo's across his face and head.

With a raising of his gauntlet, three men with crossbows can be seen in the trees. Another small group along the ground show themselves just enough to let the party know they are outnumbered.

Haden walks along the far side of the lake coming towards Ernestine, a grin on his face. "Well now there you are. I have been looking all over for you my sweet." he says then looks past her to the others. "Who are they love? You haven't been cheating on me have you?" he says his grin turning to a thin line of contempt.

[sblock=OOC] For now we are in combat like status. Everyone post up once with what you wish to do or action you want to ready. Talking is free and since the distance is great still we may need to do a little RP before combat. [/sblock]

OOC: Distance between parties 225 feet (75 yards).


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 26, 2011)

EDIT: Moving forward 20'.  Looking nonthreatening.

Ernestine's stomache started acting up the instant she heard that voice.  Her neck started prickling up in fear at the very sight of him.

It took every ounce of will power to NOT start casting everything she got at Haden.  

However, this could be the only chance she gets to stop him for good.  With that knowledge, a smile appears on her face.

"It has been a long time indeed.  A month maybe?  I am glad you still care so much about me Haden."

With the mention of the group behind her, Ern had to steady herself before continuing "Of course not my love.  These people have been keeping tabs on me quite well.  They kept me alive so I can return to you.  And I thought I would reward their service."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 27, 2011)

Trinham does not want to make a move that will prematurely trigger the ambush, so he is careful not to make any obviously threatening move. However, he does not want to be caught in an area effect spell, so he slowly moves sideways. At the same time he prepares to cast a spell should Haden try anything or Ern triggers their ambush.

[sblock=OOC]Move 20' sideways and ready _Magic Missiles_ if Haden starts to cast a spell or Ern triggers their ambush.

MM range 150', Spellcraft +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jareth waits, mentally assessing. His chain hangs loosely from his hands as he watches the conversation from afar. His posture shifts a bit as he puts a bit more pressure on one leg...

[sblock=OOC]
Ready to Charge Haden when hostilities begin.

Jareth AC 17 HP 34/34
Quick Cast: 0/1 used
Spells:
0-level: 0/6 used
1-level: 0/6 used
2-level: 0/3 used
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Haden walks slowly around he lake as Ernestine continues to move forward. The Reaver is joined by three men from the treeline as he gets near the spot where the lake turns south. He stops and folding his arms listens as a man in dark robes leans forward to whisper something to him.

With a shocked expression on his face he looks past Ernestine to Aver. "What's the meaning of this! Are you working with the elves now?" his voices grows steadily more loud and angry as he continues.

"What you think they will spare you in your part of this? Did they offer you a reward for helping them? You led them here to find The Crown of Isillis? Why have you betrayed *me!*?" he almost shouts the last.

Before Ernestine can respond the enraged Hade cries out. "Kill them! Kill them all!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Changed map distances as that was as big as my map gets. Still large and should be a good show down. 

Please roll INIT, let me know what you have in hand, effects in play, and what you wish to do round 1[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]


```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Yellow]23[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-??[/COLOR][/I]
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Aver            14   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Ernestine       13  11  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

Mal can only look in dismay as Aver unknowingly causes his bad luck to overwhelm them all yet again.  Elves really were nuisances at times...

[sblock=Actions]Guess I will move forward, 30', full defense, AC should be 21 now.  Aura is Protection, DR1/Magic[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

Aver sighs, "Oh for fuc... goodness sake. I suppose you are going to try to blame this on me to? I'd have been perfectly happy staying with the treasure chests you know."

To Haden he calls, "She only wants to work with me because she was tired of you and that shrimp you call a talliwacker! Now where's my flaming crown you bunch of slack jawed boy bummers? You know there's a pretty decent chance I've slept with at least one of your mothers, I've gotten around these past few decades and I've been known to drop any pretense of standards after enough alcohol." They are already trying to kill him after all, its like having a free pass.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 28, 2011)

Jareth sighs and shakes his head. _No plan survives first contact with the enemy._

The fire-haired young man grips his chain tightly as he cautiously advances, watching for incoming arrows, bolts and magic.

[sblock=OOC]
Move 5 North, 1 diagonally North-East. Total Defense as a Standard Action, gaining +6 Dodge to AC.

Jareth AC 23 (normally 17) HP 34/34
Quick Cast: 0/1 used
Spells:
0-level: 0/6 used
1-level: 0/6 used
2-level: 0/3 used
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anger flooded her veins, as the ruined plan was the least of her problems. "You know why more than any one else.  It was *you* who ordered me to kill that child.  No one else.  But you couldn't let it go.  You were nervous that the village knew already that we were there, so you burned it down to the ground that night.  One innocent child wasn't enough.  An entire village of innocents was not enough.  You took your anger out on *me.* *And you wonder why I betrayed you?!  DO YOU EVEN THINK?!"*

Arcane power coursed though her, and right then she knew.  Knew what she had to do.

"I should have put a bolt in your head that night.  Now, the gods have given me another chance.  It ends right here, Haden.  COME!  I shall send you to the depths of underworld!!"

EDIT: Wow.  Crit on the init.  Also, Know checks on The Crown of Isillis would be?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

As the ambush started to unravel, Moggins starts to run up the slope, meowing 



Spoiler



"Its too dangerous here. I'm off"


 To which Trinham replied "Don't go far and watch out for the traps in the chest room"

Turning his attention back to the fight, Trinham notes that he is well outside his spell and effective crossbow range. So sets off running towards the Haden until he can _magic missile_ him.

[sblock=Action]Double move, running to 150' of Haden.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 23/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,998 round/50 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok am getting caught up so below is combatants posted in INIT order. Just need Ernestine's actions and I will get the combat started.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13  11  c.bow/none
Haden           19  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=Lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(3)        16  12  c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Aver            14   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Yellow]23[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-??[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Thugs(3)        16  12  c.bow/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Desnor          18  36  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

"COME! From the heavens above, I summon you till finish this!"

Once again, a dog appears running as Ern speaks in a sweet voice, and while she turns to retreat, the dog growls at Haden.  It chargers forward and tries to bite at Haden's feet.



[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Summon dog at max spell range away (30').  Have dog charge Haden and smite evil in the face.  
Move: 30' backwards. Draws crossbow while moving.

Celestial Dog:
Small; AC: 13; HD:  Bite +6 melee (1d4+4); SR 6;  Acid, Cold, Electricity: Resist 5; Fort: +6; Reflex +5; Will +1; Smite  Evil 1xDay for +1 DMG
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 1.5*

Haden confidently lays into the celestial mastiff with his green enameled gauntlet. The dog yelps and before it can attack once more a thug comes up from behind and cracks it with a club. Shimmering the beast disappears back to it's golden realm.

The two crossbowman on the ground take aim across the lake and although the distance may seem great their bolts manage to barely catch Ern and Trinham before shattering on the wall behind them.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           19  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=Lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(3)        16  12  c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Aver            14   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=Yellow]23[/COLOR]  d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-??[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          17  34  spikedchain/none
Thugs(3)        16  12  c.bow/none
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  l.sword/none
Desnor          18  36  none/none
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Aver is up and I need Malaroc's aura. ghostcat Haden is 85' from Trinham btw.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]. Trinham has his crossbow in hand. See this post

Also, he is _Protected from Arrows._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

Aver pulls his shortbow - looking slightly disgusted at the need - and sends and arrow arching forward at one of the goons, even as he casts about for hiding places. He then steps back diagonally to his left.









*OOC:*


Is there anything nearby Aver could potentially use to hide behind? Bits of the wagon, et.?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

Mal watches the battle begin, seeing the celestial dog sprout forth only to be sent back so quickly to wherever it came from.  There was something different about Haden.  But something familiar.  Those gauntlets....  Bolts came screaming past him to hit his allies, but his aura protects them.  (Aura was posted on previous post, DR1/Magic)

"Use ranged weapons on Haden!" he calls out, as he moves forward thirty feet, and stands there defensively.  He looks back to Jareth, with a nod.

[sblock=Actions]Move diagonal NW one square, then north the rest of his 30' movement, should put me 25 feet directly north of Jareth.  Full Defense.  Shield Bonus for TWDefense goes to +2, with +4 from Full Defense, AC is now 22[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2011)

Trinham flinches as an arrow speeds towards him before bouncing off his protection and hitting the wall being him. 

He realises that Haden is the man to defeat from what Ern has said. So he decides that the sooner he is put down the better. As soon as he comes into within spell range, three sparks shoot out from Trinham's fingers and slam into Haden's chest.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile at Haden[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP ??/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,997 round/46 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Malaroc and Jareth move forward through a volley of crossbow fire. They dodge the bolts easily and watch Haden warily. 

Tira fires and curses as the arrow flies to high. She draws another arrow and takes aim. 

Aver ducks quickly behind what's left of the wagon his short bow coming to hand. He tries to recall some of the spells in his book that might help,(perhaps next time he should study more and doddle less). He fires his bow and catches one of Haden's thugs unawares as the arrow hits him.

Cedric fights with his crossbow as Far takes to the sky cawing out loud that this is dangerous.

Trinham aims to end this early and fores three magical bolts as Haden starts to turn from the blow he dealt the celestial dog. The bolts streak towards the man and everyone can see his grin from where they stand. Putting his hands on his hips he stands still as the magical bolts draw near. Then they seem to shrink and glow dimmer the nearer they get to the man. Then they wink out inches from him. Trinham knows the spell should have worked, though why didn't it?

The robed man starts to cast his own spell and when he is finished he points at Malaroc. Nothing happens for a half second and then fom out of nowhere a floating, glowing scythe lashes out and cuts him across the arm.

*"NO Desnor! The kamati is mine!" *Haden bellows at the man. Desnor just bows and moves over to the side to get a better view of Jareth.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           19  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=Lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=White]16 [/COLOR] 12  c.bow/none
T[COLOR=White]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
Aver            [COLOR=White][COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  s.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         [COLOR=White][COLOR=Cyan]22[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-DR1/magic[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=Olive][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Cyan][I]totalD.[COLOR=White];[/COLOR][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]23[/COLOR]  34  spikedchain/[COLOR=Cyan][I]totalD.[/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(46)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  36  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Ernestine - summon monster, move back
Haden - attack c.dog (hit, dmg: 8)
Thugs(3) - 2 shoot hit Ern & Trinham (dmg: 2 & 4), third attacks c.dog(hit, dmg: 6)
Aver - draw bow, moves to cover (AC +4)
Malaroc - move, total def. (AC +6)
Cedric - draw crossbow, load crossbow
Tira - shoots at Haden (miss)
Jareth - move, total def. (AC +6)
Thugs(3) - two attack Jareth, one attacks Malaroc, all misses
Trinham  - cast magic missle (no effect)
Desnor - cast spiritual weapon (hit dmg: 6), move[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Knowing that Haden has to come forward at some point, Ern takes a careful step forward, and levels her own cross bow at her former leader.


[sblock=Actions]
Move: Reload!
Free: 5' step N
Standard: Ready to shoot at Haden once he starts moving closer(+4, 1d8)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

```
HP:[COLOR=Red] 07[/COLOR]/11
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13
F: +2 R: +3 W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8 

0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1: Benign Transposition, Summon Monster I x 1, Grease, [s]Summon Monster I x 2[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Haden nods to the thug that helped him take out the summoned hound. The man drops his crossbow and moves beside the man as Haden advances slowly towards Malaroc and Jareth, deftly dodging out of the path of Ern's bolt. He stops and raises his un-gauntleted hand his fingers moving as if to say come on. The thug just slaps his club in his hand a few times in anticipation.

The other two crossbowman continue to fire at Trinham they saw a spell cast and although they don't know the source they have orders to concentrate on one person at a time and he seems alone on the outside of the group. One bolt flies wide and another is again deflected off his protection.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           19  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=Lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[COLOR=Orange][I]ready[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=White]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  club[/COLOR]/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR][/I]
T[COLOR=White]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=White]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
Aver            [COLOR=White][COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  s.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         [COLOR=White][COLOR=Cyan]22[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-DR1/magic[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=Olive][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Cyan][I]totalD.[COLOR=White];[/COLOR][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=White][COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]23[/COLOR]  34  spikedchain/[COLOR=Cyan][I]totalD.[/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(44)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  36  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: Updated, even though Aver is up next I think you may go FtF as I don't think anything he can do will effect your combat with Haden.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

Using the cover to his advantage Aver reluctantly concludes that he is better off sticking with his bow for the time being and notches another arrow taking aim at the same thug again. But this time his shaft ricochets off the man's armor just failing to wound. (Assuming he is not in cover in which case direct the arrow at Haden.)

"Damn it, wearing armor is cheating!"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Cedric and Tira must both have the same though as they both take aim and fire at the evil cleric. Both bolt and arrow fail to hit their target.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Knowing that Jareth's ability allows him a greater advantage than charging in would, Mal looks over at Haden, an simply waits.  "When you fall, your lackeys will not be shown compassion, unless they drop their weapons..."

[sblock=Delay]Will wait for Jareth to act, as I think they should team up on whatever they decide to do.  Mal has seen the chain in action, and knows it can trip.  Hopefully Jareth has an answer for Haden, and Mal will bide his time.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 1, 2011)

Jareth braces for an assault... when the foe simply pauses. The young man's expression turns to near-surprise. He mutters to Malaroc, "Start your spear-tossing after I cast."

Then he turns his attention fully to Haden. "You start the fight, then are afraid to get in the fray?" he scoffs. "Fine. Have it your way."

Jareth takes a step forward and changes his grip, holding onto just one end of the chain and spinning it at full extension. Casually, he removes one hand from the weapon while keeping it aloft, though he changes swing direction. As the weapon undulates like a striking serpent, he barks out the words to a spell and quickly performs the gestures with his open right hand. The chain snaps forward (as a distraction) and the spell finishes, sending a necrotic black bolt at Haden's chest!

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft. step forward, cast Ray of Enfeeblement at Haden. (Somehow, my earlier statblock neglected my spent spells against the Mimic... This time, it's accurate.)

Jareth AC 17, HP 34/34
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 4/6
2-level: Used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2011)

Trinhams face falls as his spell peters out just as it reaches Haden. It definitely shouldn't do that and Trinham can only conclude that he must hve some form of magic protection. Trinham is starting to get depressed again, another un-winnable fight and this time there is no possibility of rescue. From the depths of his despair, the spark of an idea form. Something that Archimedes once said suddenly starts to make sense. Trinham thinks that he knows how do it but isn't sure he has the power. However, now is the time to try before everyone moves.

Trinham tries to cast his new spell and can feel the power starting to build then it suddenly collapses. He knows that he has almost got it but it needs a bit more work. Therefore, deciding to stick with what he knows, he points, articulates "Flecha" and three more sparks shoot out from his fingers and slam into Desnor.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile at Desnor

Sorry about messing up the dice rolls, it will teach me to post at bedtime.  MM Damage should be (1d4+3=4) + (2d4=3) giving (3d4+3=7)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,996 round/44 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

Tutting frustratedly Aver calls, "Come on you goat loving, syphilitic, inbred, horse buggering, moron. To chicken to come to us? You are brave enough to bully women aren't you hero?"

He sends another arrow forth, aiming for the injured thug but seeing it whistle wide of the mark, saving his few spells for when things begin getting serious.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Mal nods, and a javelin flies out at Haden just as the ally casts his spell.  He steps forward once, to be beside Jareth, as the javelin flies.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: Updating jackslate45 you may take Ern's turn as I make some rolls and then I will go for Haden and company.

Desnor bellows in pain and then yells, "Wizard! Take out the wizard!" Suddenly crossbow bolts are flying all about Trinham in an attempt to take him out of the fight. The glowing scythe marches towards him as well and barely scratches him as it attacks.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=#ffff00]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           19  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=white];[COLOR=orange][I]ready[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  club[/COLOR]/[I][COLOR=orange]ready[/COLOR][/I]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
Aver            [COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  s.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]  34  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-DR1/magic[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(44)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=yellow]29[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Ernestine - attack (miss)
Haden - move, ready action... not used
Thugs(2) - (crossbows) attack one hit (dmg: 2)
Thug - (club) ready action... not used
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - atack (miss)
Cedric - attack (miss)
Tira - attack (miss)
Jareth - cast ray of enfeeblement (miss) 
Thugs(3) - attacking (all misses)
Trinham - MM vs Desnor (dmg: 7)
Desnor - direct spiritual weapon at Trinham, move attack (miss)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Knowing she only has one chance at this, Ernestine prays to every god that she could think of at the moment.  Taking one careful step forward, she reloads and takes aim, but starts going over the spell sequence in her head to make Haden finally fall at her feet.
[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' step forward
Move: Reload
Standard: Ready to cast Grease if Haden moves forward to engage. DC 16 Reflex.  (10 + 1+ SF(Conjuration) + Int(4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 5, 2011)

With a scowl Aver continues his sniping hoping for some better luck this time... But instead he manages to clip the cart with his arrow sending it ricocheting off a full dozen feet from his target. "Flaming fluffy crap weasels!" He curses in utter disgust.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Ernestine watches Haden's slow advance and when he is within range she casts her spell catching the man off guard. Haden falls to his hands and knees in the slick grease. Outraged at the attempt to make him a fool he bellows out in rage...
*
"RAWWRR!!"* his roar is almost like that of a dragon and as everyone watches the man's wide open mouth seems to dislocate at the jaw dropping it lower and opening his mouth wider. Then the roaring stops and the man belches out a spray of burning acid. The green bile sprays forth over both Malaroc and Jareth.

The thug with the club steps up to finish Malaroc but the kamati blocks the blow with his gauntlet. Tira and Cedric both step up to help, the half-elf girl's arrow flies true but the thug's armor protects him from a serious wound. Cedris advances and starts to cast a spell. A light blue bolt flies forth catching the evil priest. "You won't kill me today!" he says thinking it was him and not Trinham the priest spoke of.



[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=#ffff00]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           [COLOR=Orange]??[/COLOR]  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=white];[COLOR=orange][I]prone[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  club[/COLOR]/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]  34  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-DR1/magic[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(44)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=yellow]27[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Ernestine - 5'step, cast grease
Haden - moved - Reflex failed(prone), breath weapon - (dmg: 13 Reflex for 1/2 DC 14)
Thugs(2) - (crossbows) attack Trinham(misses)
Thug - (club) move attack Mal (miss)
Aver - attack (miss) - You are a round ahead plz wait till after next round to post.
Malaroc - none yet
Cedric - move, MM vs Desnor (dmg: 2)
Tira - move attack thug (miss)
Jareth - none yet
Thugs(3) - none yet
Trinham - none yet
Desnor - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 5, 2011)

Mal can only feel the uneasiness hit him, as the acid overwhelms him.  He did not know what Haden was, only that he had more powers than Mal has been granted.  This was going to be a fight to the death...

The acidic breath can not be escaped from, as the burning sends his mind back to the stench of wolves' hair burning.  Shaking off the thought and keeping his wits, Mal strikes quickly, almost catching the thug clueless before he can block the possibly lethal blow.  Instead a small wound appears, but blood is drawn.   He turns to Jareth, with his wounds showing and simply moves behind the warrior for cover and a breather.

[sblock]TWF, Fighting Defensively, AC 18, HP 5 now (Fast Healing for allies within 30' and at less than 1/2 max hp, heal up to 1/2 max hp) Move 5 foot SE, which should place me directly SOUTH of Jareth one square.

Oh yeah, Status = SCREWED! [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2011)

Speared on by Aver's rhetoric, Trinham shouts "Desnor, you boy molesting, mother lover. Is that the best you can do?" Trinham snears as he sends another trio of sparks in the direction of the cleric.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile at Desnor[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,995 round/44 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 5, 2011)

Jareth tries to dodge the acidic spray and fails miserably. He grits out to Mal, "Deal with your foe, I'll keep Desnor and Haden busy."

He quickly moves out, giving the Greased Haden a wide berth before taking a spot between the two most-dangerous foes. The head of the spiked chain spins in its deadly loop before swinging out at Desnor in an attempt to finish off the dark priest.

[sblock=OOC]
Diagonally NE 2, N 2, NW 1 - total 6 squares of movement (15, 10, 5). Then Standard Attack against Desnor. And ready to AoO should be avoid/survive and try to heal himself or aid Haden.

Jareth AC 17, HP 21/34
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 4/6
2-level: Used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Malaroc and Jareth seperate to not get caught in such a blast again. The human _Bon' Dradi_ moves to take out the priest while Malaroc stuggles against the club armed thug. 

Multiple magical bolts hit into Desnor and he riles in pain. Stepping away he quickly takes out a potion and drinks it. Then he points to Jareth "Kill him! Kill him now!" he bellows to the crossbowman as they reload after their failed shots at Cedric and Trinham.


[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13   [COLOR=#ffff00]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Haden           [COLOR=Orange]??[/COLOR]  43  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=white];[COLOR=orange][I]prone[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]  club[/COLOR]/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]21[/COLOR]  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(44)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=Yellow]28[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Ernestine - 5'step, cast grease
Haden - moved - Reflex failed(prone), breath weapon - (dmg: 13 Reflex for 1/2 DC 14)
Thugs(2) - (crossbows) attack Trinham(misses)
Thug - (club) move attack Mal (miss)
Aver - attack (miss) - You are a round ahead plz wait till after next round to post.
Malaroc - attack (hit dmg: 3) 5'step
Cedric - move, MM vs Desnor (dmg: 2)
Tira - move attack thug (miss)
Jareth - move attack (miss)
Thugs(3) - attack (all misses)
Trinham - MM vs Desnor (dmg: 12)
Desnor - 5'step, retrieve potion, drink potion[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not forgetting that is was not only Haden and the cleric,  Ern took aim at the advancing guard and shot at him.  She quickly reloads, and swears as her shot went wide.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

As Ern's shot passes his nose the thug turns to her. "Why you little!" he says as he lifts his club and _charges_ at her. The blow to the woman's head sends the woman to the ground like a felled tree.

Tira drops her bow and stepping up brings her sword to bear on the man that is attacking Ernestine. The slashes isn't deep but it does turn his attention away from Ernestine and puts his back to Malaroc.

The thugs across the lake break up. One continues his assault on Trinham catching the battle sorcerer right int he shoulder. The bolt bounces off his protection for which the young man is greatful. While the other moves with his loaded crossbow towards Jareth to help the evil priest Desnor. He lifts his crossbow but the bolt is deflected by the man's armor.

Aver tries once more but for some reason he seems out of place using a bow, unlike other members of his race. Cedric steps up needing to get closer to Haden to use his spell. As he approaches the man tries to stand, and Jareth takes an opportunistic swing at him <AoO for Jareth> and the man curses as he can't feet under him. Just as he hits the grease below him with a fist Cedric nears pointing both hands at him. "Oh to bad your stuck in the mud." he says as flames shoot from his fingers to engulf the man.

"Your going to pay dearly for that old man." Haden says with venom dripping from his voice.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine       13  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Haden           [COLOR=Orange]??[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]35[/COLOR]  d.guantlet/[I][COLOR=lime]aura-unknown[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=white];[COLOR=orange][I]prone[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]14[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]  club[/COLOR]/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]charged[/COLOR][/I]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]21[/COLOR]  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(3)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(41)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=Yellow]28[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Ernestine - attack (miss), reload
Haden - tries to stand fails
Thugs(2) - attack Trinham(hit dmg: 3), attack Jareth (miss)
Thug - (club) charge Ern attack (hit dmg: 9)
Aver - attack (miss) [Gain 1hp from shaman's aura] - good to go now...
Malaroc - none yet
Cedric - move, cast burning hands (dmg: 8)
Tira - 5'step, attack (hit dmg: 4)
Jareth - none yet
Thugs(3) - none yet (aiming at Jareth)
Trinham - none yet 
Desnor - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2011)

The battle was not going well, as crossbow bolts continued to fly at the group.  Aver seemed to not understand the mechanics of ranged weaponry.  Cedric seemed to have found the ability to put a little fire under Haden, which was much needed.  Then he heard the unmistakable sound of the club hitting home.  As he turned, he saw Ern fall.  Tira was moving swift to aid Ern in attacking the thug, but the damage was done.

"NOT IF I CAN HELP IT!" he calls out, stepping to the thug and laying into him.  The first fist strikes a glancing blow, spinning the thug towards Mal.  The second catches the club wielding foe to be pulled up off his feet as the sickening crunch of broken bones can be heard.  The thug never had a chance against an enraged Mal.  He sees Ern still breathing, but she will be out for a little while longer.  Hopefully she would live...

[sblock=Actions/Status]TWF + TWD
AC 17
HP 6/27 (Fast Healing for allies  within 30' and at less than 1/2 max hp, heal up to 1/2 max hp) 
Move 5  foot W, flank and two attacks
Both hit, second was a crit, thug now at -8hp, dying[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 7, 2011)

Jareth quickly whips his chain out as Haden is distracted and trying to stand in the slippery slime. He lashes the enemy leader across the chest, leaving a gaping hole in the man's flesh.

The red-haired warrior-mage follows it up with another whirling arc of his chain, the weapon sparking like a plain before a lightning strike. It impacts brutally, a flashing blast of controlled electricity scorching Haden's chest and sending the current through his entire body.

[sblock=OOC]
Rolling the AoO, then Channel Shocking Grasp into Haden. No Move action.

EDIT: Woohoo! Finally some good rolls for me this fight!

Jareth AC 17, HP 21/34
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/6
2-level: Used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2011)

Trinham can't stop thinking about the new spell that he almost cast. In fact he almost, but not quite, stops concentrate on the battle as he is distracted. It suddenly occurred to him that he was probably using the wrong hand motions. Instead of trying to cast the spell with a sprayed hand, like the _Colour Spray_ spell, he should use the point and shoot technique.

Gathering his concentration, he retries the spell this time using the revised hand actions. Much to his surprise  a glowing, pea-sized bead streaks from his pointing finger towards a spot mid-way between Desnor and the thugs, where it explodes in a fiery inferno. As the pea leaves his hand, a wave of fatigue overwhelms Trinham and he staggers and he barely manages to catch himself before he collapses. Shaking his head and taking deep breaths he quickly recovers but he knows that there is no way he could repeat that spell. At least today.

[sblock=Action]Cast Fireball (see diagram) Adjust if necessary to make sure that Desnor is included in the effect.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 17/23

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,995 round/42 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (_)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)
3 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

Jareth finishes of Haden just as Trinham unleashes the newest spell in his arsenal. The blast in almost deafening in the close quarters of the cave. Jareth is to discerned from the small pain riding up his arms as he notices them Burning as if hit by more of Haden's acid. Once the blinding light and smoke subside. Desnor has avoided most of the blast while the man beside him is a charred wreck of human flesh. After the spell goes off Trinham feels both exhausted and rejuvenated all at once. <+7HP>

Malaroc steps in to help Tira. The distracted thug falls under the powerful blows of his dragon gauntlets.

Desnor retreats into the trees is cloak smoldering, while his spiritual weapon continues to hammer at Trinham.

The thugs in the trees fire down at Trinham to stop anymore fireballs. The wounded one takes cover not risking getting killed.

<round 5 start>

The lone crossbowman fires over at Jareth before retreating back to the safety of the woods. The bolt strikes the warrior hard right above the hip.

OCC: Aver is up.
 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [COLOR=White]     13  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  c.b[/COLOR]ow/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Haden  [COLOR=White]         19  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]uantlet/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=White]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-[COLOR=Red]9[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]  club[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
T[COLOR=white]hug            16 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.bow/none
Jareth          [COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  spikedchain/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Thug            [COLOR=yellowgreen]24[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]totalD[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Ernestine - attack (miss), reload
Haden - tries to stand fails
Thugs(2) - attack Trinham(hit dmg: 3), attack Jareth (miss)
Thug - (club) charge Ern attack (hit dmg: 9)
Aver - attack (miss) [Gain 1hp from shaman's aura] - good to go now...
Malaroc - 5' step attack (hit dmg: 17 )
Cedric - move, cast burning hands (dmg: 8)
Tira - 5'step, attack (hit dmg: 4)
Jareth - attack Haden (hit dmg: 
Thugs(3) - attack
Trinham - cast fireball (dmg: 18)
Desnor - withdraws[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 10, 2011)

Mal quickly takes the chance to end the life of Haden, as he moves to the downed leader.  Calling out to the rest of the thugs, he says, "Give up now and you may yet live!"

With that, he strikes the downed leader, intent on ending his miserable life.  One strike is all that it should take, but Mal knows to always be prepared, as he strikes twice.  [sblock=Actions]Move to Haden, Dual Attack with +4 modifier for helpless target and +2 Flanking since Jareth has reach, +10/+10 to hit, 1d6+2dmg.  

Still within 30' of Ern, so she still heals.
AC 17
HP 7/27
_aura-healing1__
pro.arrows(50)_[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Ernestine starts to stir out of her stupor thanks to Malaroc's healing. Aver fires once more at the closest thug... <rolling>

Cedric steps up beside Jareth and looks at his wound. Knowing the man can handle himself he takes aim and fires. <rolling>

Tira runs up short sword still stained red. "Jareth are you alright? What should we do? That tunnel we could escape down there, and regroup!" she says pointing with her sword.

<Jareth & Trinham are up.>

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [COLOR=White]     13  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  c.b[/COLOR]ow/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Haden  [COLOR=White]         19  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]uantlet/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            16  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/none
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/none
[COLOR=white]Jareth          17   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  spikedchai[/COLOR]n/none
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(50)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Thug            [COLOR=yellowgreen]24[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]totalD[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          18  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Ernestine - gained 1 HP , none
Haden - stable - killed by Malaroc
Thug - attack Jareth (hit dmg: ??)
Aver - attack (rolling)
Malaroc - move, attacks hit/killed Haden
Cedric - move, attack (rolling)
Tira - double move
Jareth - none yet
Thugs(3) - none yet
Trinham - none yet
Desnor - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 11, 2011)

Trinham is feeling both elated and dejected. Elated because is spell actually worked. Depressed because Desnor, his main target, had managed to avoid the damage. Putting past events behind him, Trinham moves so he can get a good view of Desnor, whispers "Flecha" and dispatches another trio of missiles at the cleric.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile at Desnor[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 24/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,995 round/35 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_)
3 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 11, 2011)

Jareth grimaces, pulling the crossbow bolt out of his thigh and letting crimson pour from the wound. "We hold our ground, defend ourselves and wait for a moment. Then finish this." Jareth starts spinning the heads of his chain in opposite directions and different rhythms, the better to deflect incoming bolts. As the weapon spins, he bellows "Surrender now! Throw down your weapons and you will not be killed by us! Your leader is dead and you will follow if you do not yield!"

[sblock=OOC]
Going Total Defense to wait and heal up a bit from the aura... AC raised to 23.

Jareth AC 17, HP 9/34
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/6
2-level: Used 0/3
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

While Malaroc and Jareth asks for their surrender, Desnor has no plans of the sort. "Kill them you fools! Kill them! Start with the kamati, kill the *dragon shaman*!"

Bolts rain down on Malaroc but luckly he is protected by Trinham's spell. Desnor sees they have no effect and whispers a spell of his own before vanishing out of sight of the group. <Jareth Will Save>

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [COLOR=White]     13  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  c.b[/COLOR]ow/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Haden  [COLOR=White]         19 [COLOR=Red]-10[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  d.g[/COLOR]uantlet/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/none
[COLOR=white]Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]23[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  spikedchai[/COLOR]n/[COLOR=Cyan]TotalD[/COLOR]
Malaroc         16  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Thug            [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 5:
Ernestine - gained 1 HP , none
Haden - stable - killed by Malaroc
Thug - attack Jareth (hit dmg: 8)
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - move, attacks hit/killed Haden
Cedric - move, attack (miss)
Tira - double move
Jareth - total D - gain 1 HP
Thugs(3) - attacks rolled one to many so no attack on Tira all on Malaroc crit confirm rolling... (dmg: 5)
Trinham - magic missile (dmg: 13)
Desnor - casts spell, target Jareth Will save DC 16[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ernestine is up and will be at 0hp so anything other than a move action causes 1hp dmg. Also map is the same as first post this page. Trinham no line of effect to Desnor[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 12, 2011)

The same dream again.  The nightmare that haunted Ernestine in her sleep is now as vividly real as ever.  Maybe even more so, in her final moments.  They say that life flashes by you as you are dying, but it seems that fate had  instead loves playing a joke.

[sblock=Nightmare]
Haden, with that evil smile of him, stands with arms folder over a child no older than 8. The rest of the Reavers all stood around, laughing and pointing at the child, and at a rain soaked Ernestine. "What do we have here, my love?  You should have said you had a child." 

The child, of course, had not been hers. She had rescued him from the forest, and had been smart enough to not say who she was.  However, Haden had found out.  How?  It didnt matter.  She knew what was going to happen.

"You know the law, love.  Kill him.  Now." "But he is a kid!  How can you expect me t" "Because someone may have seen you, and now we have to go out of our way to make sure no one did.  However, if you want to stay with us, you must kill him. DO IT!" Haden yelled.

A raging inferno in the background shows that the village even now was burning.  A Reaver must never reveal himself or herself to others.  If they do, they must be put to death. If a village knows of them, burn the village.  This is always how it was.  Ern had done her best to never be put into this situation, but it was too late.  

Standing up, she started summoning something to finish it before Haden said "No.  Do it yourself."  Opening her mouth only caused Haden to yell "NOW BEFORE I KILL YOU MYSELF!"

The smell of burnt flesh still lingers as she draws her crossbow.  Standing over the kid, tears can be seen rolling down his face.  The elven boy whimpers in both common and elven, begging, pleading. "Don't, please!  Lady!"

"I'm sorry."  The sound of a crossbow being fired.

[/sblock]

However, even as the inferno in her mind raged, and the smell of burnt flesh lingered, she did not fall into despair.  Why?  Was she finally at peace?  Finally happy that she stood up to that evil man?  Maybe.  However, it did not matter now.  She would die here, not able to do anything to protect those who fought with her.  Not able to see anyone one last time.

The smell of burnt flesh finally over took her for real, and she opened her eyes.  However, it the sight was not what she expected.  She could hear the sounds of battle still going on.  They were not out of the fight yet.  

Lifting her head, she surveyed the field.  There, not far from where she laid, was the body of Haden.  Two gaping holes in his chest, and a smashed face told her the story at once.  He was dead.  He fell while she was unconscious, and someone finished him off before she could get a chance to.  An act of mercy?  An act of the gods?  Who knows.

Grabbing her crossbow, which had fallen at her side, she lie on the ground, waiting for her strength to build back up.

OCC: Move action to grab the cross bow.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 12, 2011)

Jareth growls as the enemy priest goads his forces on. Then the man casts something and Jareth feels a strange, twisted sensation in his mind...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Cedric fires off another bolt. "Well we can't just stand here and trade fire they have all the cover for the god's sake, and I'm out of spells."

Aver takes another shoot at the treeline and seeing everyone gathered about he asks aloud, "What are you doing having a meeting without me?"

Tira looks to Jareth as the enemy continues to fire at the group. "They are right Jareth we..." she stares for a moment and then reaches out to place a hand on his arm. She tries to move it and it doesn't budge.

"OH NO!" she yells, "Malaroc help he's been spellbound!"

<Jareth affected by hold person. Malaroc is up, no big change to previous map.>


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2011)

Trinham is quite happy to stand back and exchange missile fire with the thugs. However it occurs to him that if Jareth is espelled he could be vulnerable to missile fire. So Trinham runs to protect Jareth.

[sblock=Action]Double move action to the square adjacent to Jareth; between him and the woods.

Prepare to cast _protection From Arrows_ on Jareth.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2011)

"Spellbound?  How the hell am I supposed to help with that?  Protect him, and stay near, as my healing needs to keep us alive long enough to hold out on this spell he's under."

Mal then takes a defensive posture, calling out, "Kill Dresnor!  Atone for your actions and I will let you live!"

[sblock=Actions]Full Defense, AC 21 I think now.  Still healing aura, to keep everyone alive and healing slowly...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

"You fools! If they let you live then what? Vester will kill you all!" Desnor says moving through the trees keeping out of sight of the wizards. "Or I will kill you for him and reap the rewards!"

_{{Jump}} _he intones in an odd magical language.

The thug that was injured by Trinham's fireball jumps out of the tree he is in and lands near the evil cleric with a sickening crunch. 

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  [COLOR=White]HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [/COLOR][COLOR=White]     13  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Red] [COLOR=Yellow]0[/COLOR][/COLOR]  c.bow/[/COLOR][COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/none
[COLOR=white]Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]13[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  spikedchai[/COLOR]n/[I][COLOR=Cyan]helpless[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         [COLOR=Orange]21[/COLOR]  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Orange][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
Thug            [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 6:
Ernestine - draw crossbow
Thug - attack (miss)
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - Total Defense
Cedric - attack (miss)
Tira - delay
Jareth - held (4/5)
Thugs(3) - successful bluff no shots fired.
Trinham - double move
Desnor - move, cast spell, successful intimidate thugs will be back to firing next round[/sblock]

*OCC: Top of Round 7*


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

"Guys!  Lay down on the ground.  If you walk forward your going to get shot.  We need to rest up for now, and sitting on the ground makes us harder targets to hit. Get your guard up and slowly advance!"


Ern finally had enough air in her to speak, but realized that doing so hurt her more.  Moving forward, and hugging the ground as best she could, she prepares herself to dodge a crossbow bolt at any time.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Crawl 5'
Standard: Total Defense.  AC is 17.
Free: Try to ID the spells Desnor is Casting
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2011)

To Trinham, his next action is obvious. Desnor is still not a viable target but Jareth is definitely susceptible to missiles fire. He quietly says to Janeth "Don't resist this spell. It will protect you from arrows" before casting a spell on him.

[sblock=Action]Cast Protection from Arrows on Janeth[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 24/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,994 round/35 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 17, 2011)

Jareth could feel his body go rigid and stiff, unable to move. His wound continued to knit closed, providing some relief, but being trapped out in the open was a whole new level of pain. His chain hangs loose and simply swings to a stop. Trinham's statement would normally get a reaction, but Jareth is reduced to a mental reply. _How the hell would I resist it anyway? Not like there's much I can do!_ But the young man also feels his mind brush against the constricting magic. _But perhaps I can throw this spell off..._

He can feel his anger building back up as he fights against the magic. When he broke free from this, he was going to feed Desnor the chain!

[sblock=OOC]
Using the normal Full-Round Action to attempt another saving throw. I also included the level-up benefits in the statblock below.

Jareth AC 18, HP 14/39
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Mal looks around, seeing the weapons about.  "Take the crossbows and use them on the enemy.  I'll see if Haden had anything else that might even the odds at them fleeing so much."

Taking the advice and knowing that they needed to fight back, Mal inspects the downed leader of the Reavers, hoping to find something that would even the odds against Desnor.  (Full round to inspect Haden's gear and see if anything can be used.)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

The thugs seeing Trinham's spell casting unload at the young mage. Even though it is unknown to them that he can;t cast another fireball spell they take no chances. But in their eagerness to kill him they forget to aim. 

While Aver and Cedric fire back, Tira protects Jareth, and Malaroc searches the fallen body of Haden.

The fallen leader wears a single dragon gauntlet enameled in green to look like dragon scales. His chain shirt has an odd octagonal brooch pinned to it but he wears no cloak. A dagger is sheathed at his belt. As Malaroc searches his pockets he notices that the mans clothes are damp, but he finds nothing else interesting on the dead man.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  [COLOR=White]HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [/COLOR][COLOR=White]     [COLOR=Lime]21[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=White] [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR][/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Lime]prone[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Lime]TotalD[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   5[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=white]Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]13[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  spikedchai[/COLOR]n/[I][COLOR=Cyan]helpless[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         17  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  12[/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
Thug            [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]-10[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]14[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 7:
Ernestine - crawl, total Defense
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - search Haden
Cedric - attack (miss)
Tira - ready
Jareth - held (3/5)
Thugs(3) - attacks (all miss)
Trinham - casts pro arrows on Jareth
Desnor - casts spell [/sblock]

*OCC: Top of Round 8*


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ern continues advancing slowly, waiting for the right moment to attack.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Crawl
Standard: Total Defense.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Cedric fires once more. "I'm out. And the only spell I have left is _feather fall_ *Ha*!" he says then hears Malaroc's voice. "Ok, ok." he says stepping up to the dead Reaver and picking up a bolt. The group of Reavers open fire at the alone man. "Ouch! That's smarts. Just wait till I load this!"

Tira looks to be on the verge of tears as she watches Jareth unable to move. "I wish I hadn't left my bow back there," she says choked up.

Aver continues to shoot and make snide comments that no one is listening to.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*

```
Character       AC  [COLOR=White]HP  InHand/Condition
Ernestine  [/COLOR][COLOR=White]     [COLOR=Lime]21[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=White] [COLOR=Yellow]2[/COLOR][/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Lime]prone[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Lime]TotalD[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=white]Aver            [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  s.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]cover[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Cedric          [COLOR=white][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white][COLOR=yellow]   0[/COLOR]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tira            18  ??  s.sword/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=white]Jareth          [COLOR=Cyan]13[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  spikedchai[/COLOR]n/[I][COLOR=Cyan]helpless[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
Malaroc         17  [COLOR=white] [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  d.g[/COLOR]auntlets/[I][COLOR=olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=cyan][I][COLOR=white];[/COLOR][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Thugs(2)        [COLOR=yellowgreen]20[/COLOR]  12  c.bow/[COLOR=yellowgreen]cover[/COLOR](in trees)
T[COLOR=white]hug            [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]  c.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
Trinham         15  [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor          [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]14[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 8:
Ernestine - crawl, total Defense
Aver - attack rolling
Malaroc - none yet
Cedric - attack rolling, 5' step
Tira - ready
Jareth - held (2/5)
Thugs(3) - attacks Cedric rolling
Trinham - none yet
Desnor - none yet [/sblock]

*OCC: Top of Round 9*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 21, 2011)

While Jareth's body is unmoving, his mind is still active. And if he could roll his eyes right now, he would. _Really Tira? Crying because I can't move? I hate to think how she'd react if I actually died. This is sappy enough..._

Even as his conscious thoughts quietly mock his overly-dramatic half-sister, the rest of his mind fights against the cowardly magic holding him in place. And his sheer force of will finally breaks through. He gasps a breath and mutters "Calm yourself. I'm fine. It'll take more than one little spell to get me out of this fight."

He can also feel a surge of power breaking through to his conscious mind. More magic at his grasp, more power... and more anger at the cowardly Desnor, along with a way to use it. The red-haired man shouts out "Alright, you've had your chance! Now we're coming for each one of you!"

[sblock=OOC]
Another Full-Round save...

Jareth AC 18, HP 17/39
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 21, 2011)

Trinham is looking to have another shot at Desnor but the coward is hiding. Speared on by Aver's comments, he shouts "Desnor. Come out and die like a man." 

Just then he realises that he used up his daily quota for the _Magic Missile_ spell power level. Trinham did not understand spell quotas. He knows they exist and he knews how to tell when he had reached his but as to why they exist, that knowledge is well beyond a simple country lad. Even though Archimedes had tried to explain it to him. However, what he did remember from that lesson was that it is possible to use a higher power level slot to cast a lower-level spell. As he feels that trying to cast another fireball will probably kill him, he decides to try and cast yet another magic missile. 

With three targets to choose from he decides to adopt a new strategy and assigns one missile per thug.

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile using third level slot.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 24/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,994 round/35 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Malaroc continues to search the dead leader as Trinham cats his spell and taunts the evil cleric.

"I think I will send the dead to you instead," he says in contempt. The group watches as the fallen thug starts to rise even as his flesh falls away from his face and hands. Then the zombie's moans echo throughout the chamber.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order
*

```
[U]Character    AC   HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Ernestine    [COLOR=Lime]21[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    2[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=Lime]prone[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Lime][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]
Aver         [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    7[/COLOR]   s.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Cedric       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    0[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Tira      [COLOR=White]   18   ??   s.[/COLOR]sword/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR][/I]
Ja[COLOR=White]reth       17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]13[/COLOR]   spikedchain/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
M[COLOR=White]alaroc      17    [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]   d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(2)     [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    8[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Thug         [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    7[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
Trinham      15[COLOR=Yellow]   24[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor       [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   14[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Zo[COLOR=White]mbie       15   16   n[/COLOR]one/none
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 8:
Ernestine - crawl, total Defense
Aver - attack rolling
Malaroc - still searching?? 
Cedric - attack (hit dmg = 1), 5' step
Tira - ready
Jareth - full round save
Thugs(3) - attacks Cedric (2 hits dmg = 5)
Trinham - cast magic missile (dmg = 4 x 3 weird )
Desnor - cast animate dead
Zombie - rise from prone. [/sblock]

*OCC: Top of Round 9*


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ern breathes a sigh of relief as Jareth snaps out of his daze, but a gasp of shock and fear as Desnor does the untinkable.

"Those that where once dead should remain dead you...you..."  Ern could not qwell the fear.  However, now was time for her plan to be put into action.  

Praying that this works, the dog barks madly, and runs forward.  However, Ern yells "DOWN BOY" in celestial, and the dog immediately drops to the floor, a look of confusion apparent on its face.  

[sblock=Actions]
Ern should now be at 3 HP.
Move: 5' Crawl
Standard: Summon the final Celestial Dog.  30 ' ahead of Ernestine:

Dog:
Move: Move to the square 2 NW of Cedric.  30' from Desnor and the zombie
Free: Drop Prone:
Standard: Total D. AC goes to 19 from the total defense.

HP: 8
AC: 15 vs melee; 23 vs ranged;


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Aver fires "Hey guys running low on ammo! Would be nice if you ended this soon!" he says flippantly.

Cedric loads his crossbow and takes aim. "Go ahead and get them Jareth. I got you covered."

"And I'm right behind you." Tira says waiting to follow Jareth's lead. <i.e. delay>

OCC: Jareth and Malaroc are up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

"Mal, if you guys cant get close enough, at least make sure the dog can." Ern whispers to the dragon Shaman from the ground

EDIT: Her plan, which hinges to much on the dog lasting the round, is to Benign transport Mal/Jareth over using the dog as the swap. Cause I forgot to include that in the previous post...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

Jareth is shocked as the enemy raises a corpse to fight on. "Coward! You would send your fallen allies to fight us, rather than face us yourself? You rely on tainted magics! And I will put a stop to them!" the young man shouts across the field, face contorted into rage. 

"Tira, Mal, go for the remaining archers. I'll finish Desnor," he growls out before dashing off after the foul priest.

[sblock=OOC]
Double-move 10 squares straight north. And you said I'd get my level-up boosts, HM, so I am factoring them in now. And the +1 HP from the aura is included in this current sblock.

Jareth AC 18, HP 18/39
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Tira is startled as Jareth bolts quickly by her. She gives chase to the man.

"No I want to help you." she says running up next to him. *"Eekkk!"* she screams as the zombies moves in close to her. 

"Your in the way get out of the way of my shot!" Cedric bellows at Tira.

[sblock=OOC] One guess where Tira is  Sorry abouts this but it is in character and makes players lives difficult (win-win in my book).[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 28, 2011)

Hearing the plan, and all hell breaking loose, Mal moves towards the foes at a steady pace.  He moves straight north, pulling out his last javelin, and awaits the impending threats.  He prepares to attempt to skewer the zombie as soon as it moves into a clear shot.

(Move north 30', javelin in hand, and ready to throw it at first enemy to present a clear shot.  Hopefully, that is the zombie.  If I benign transpose, then it will be a different action I guess.  +5 to hit, 1d6+2dmg, 30' range)


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 29, 2011)

Desnor has still not shown himself and Trinham remembers the recent zombie fight all too well, so he decides to take out the zombie before it can harm the party. His next set of missiles are aimed at the zombie.

A sudden thought occurs to the usually truthful country lad and he shouts "Ah guys. I'm out of spells." hoping to fool Desnor into reviling himself. 

[sblock=Action]Cast Magic Missile at zombie using third level slot.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 24/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,993 round/35 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Ernestine crawls forward and summons forth help. Almost immediately a crossbow bolt flies towards the divine hound. But the bolt flies over the small target.

"You fools!" Desnor yells moving away from Jareth and Tira. The evil priest keeps to the trees and watches for any stray crossbow or spells as he moves. "That is only one of Ern's puppies it will not be here long. Kill the dragon adept before it can get close enough to do us harm!"

Then more bolts fly, all aimed at Malaroc. Aver tries once more to stop the crossbowman. His arrow arching over the underground lake. The bolts fly wide as the thugs worry which of them is next to become one of the walking dead.

The zombie raises a decaying arm and swings towards the frighten half-elf girl. Tira manages to dodge the slow wild swing.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*


```
Character    AC   HP   InHand/Condition
Ernestine    [COLOR=PaleGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    3[/COLOR]   c.bow/[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]prone[/I][/COLOR]
C. Dog       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]23[/COLOR]    8   none/[I][COLOR=PaleGreen]prone[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]totalD[/COLOR][/I]
Aver         [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    7[/COLOR]   s.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Ced[COLOR=White]ric       17    [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Tira         18   ??   s.sword/none
Jar[COLOR=White]eth       18   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]18[/COLOR]   spikedchain/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
M[COLOR=White]alaroc      17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]   d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(2)     [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Thug         [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
[COLOR=White]Trinham      15   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]26[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   14[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]totalD[/I][/COLOR]
Zo[COLOR=White]mbie       15    [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]   none/none
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
*Round 9:*
Ernestine - crawl, cast summon monster
C.Dog - move, drop prone, total defense
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - move, ready action (unused)
Cedric - ready action (unused)
Tira - double move
Jareth - double move
Thugs(3) - 1 attack dog, 2 attack Mal (all miss)
Trinham - cast magic missile against zombie(dmg: ??)
Desnor - move, total defense
Zombie - 5' step, attack Tira (miss)[/sblock]

*OCC: Top of Round 10*


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 3, 2011)

Jareth shouts "Damnit Tira, when I say 'go for the remaining archers', I mean it! That'll still help the fight! I don't need your help dealing with a zombie!" as he wends his way through the trees behind the undead creature. As he goes, he shortens the reach of the chain and swipes at the zombie in a lightning-quick maneuver, quickly heading further into the trees and avoiding its return strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Moving and attacking with Spring Attack, against the Zombie. Move is 1 NW, 1 W, 1 NW, 2 W (total 6 squares).
And HM, you seem to be missing my increased AC (thanks to your House Rule about 1/2 BAB = Dodge to AC). The +1 HP from healing aura is factored into this statblock.

Jareth AC 18, HP 19/39
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 5/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2011)

"GET EM BOY!" _woof!_

The dog stands up and makes a bee line straight for Desnor, growling slightly as he starts running up to bite him in the leg.  Right when the dog appears to bite down, Ernestine shots out "That creature which is by our enemy will change with that which our enemies hates!"

The dog bites down into thin air, as he and Mal suddenly transpose each other, with Mal now in front of the evil cleric!

[sblock]
Dog Move Action: Stand Up
Dog Standard: move adjacent to Desnor: 4 squares NW, which is 35.  He is a small creature should that matter when squeezing though the trees.

If the dog gets withing 5' of Desnor: Benign Transposition on Mal and the dog, swapping there positions suddenly.  This can be resisted on Mal's part, should he want to.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Desnor watches the celestial dog charge forward. He smirks as he knows that the beast will not last very long, he almost laughs at the...

The celestial dog shimmers and then fades away. In it's place stands Malaroc poised ready to attack. 

"But how? You shouldn't be able to do that you treacherous witch!" Desnor screams as he tries to defend himself from the coming onslaught.

Jareth moves into the trees taking out the zombie easily as he moves. Tira pouts for a moment then says, "Ok if you say so." and starts to move quickly towards the only bowman she can reach.

Seeing the sword wielding half-elf running at him the thug on the ground drops his crossbow and draws his blade. He swings as soon as Tira gets to close. She deflects the attack with her sword and crouches low ready to counter attack.

The thugs in the trees point there crossbows down to try and kill Malaroc before he can kill Desnor. The bolts fly off target due to the branches in their way.

Meanwhile Cedric fires his last bolt. Aver too is running low on arrows, but he really wants to be able to say he hit someone. Both attacks miss and Cedric looks down at the celestial dog near him and says, "Well boy guess it's up to the others."

  [sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*


```
Character    AC   HP   InHand/Condition
Ernestine    [COLOR=PaleGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    3[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=PaleGreen]prone[/COLOR][/I]
C. Dog       [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]    8   none/none
Aver         [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    7[/COLOR]   s.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Ced[COLOR=White]ric       17    [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]2[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Tira         18   ??   s.sword/none
Jar[COLOR=White]eth       18   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]18[/COLOR]   spikedchain/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
M[COLOR=White]alaroc      17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]   d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs(2)     [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Thug         [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
[COLOR=White]Trinham      15   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]26[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   14[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]totalD[/I][/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
*Round 9:*
Ernestine - cast benign transportation
C.Dog - stand, move
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - none yet
Cedric - att thug (miss)
Tira - double move
Jareth - spring attack
Thugs(3) - 2 att Mal - 1 att Tira (all misses)
Trinham - none yet
Desnor - none yet
Zombie - dead[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] Jareth and Ern were both out of range to gain the +1 hp from the dragon shaman aura. [/sblock]

*OCC: Malaroc and Trinham are up.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 5, 2011)

Mal watches the celestial dog bound towards the caster, knowing it would not have a chance.  Then, as the dog prepares to bite the foe, Mal can feel his body being pulled towards the fray, as he suddenly finds himself in front of Desnor.  (From the posting, the dog would have made it one more square NW, so that I would be in melee with Desnor.  If possible, I will take that into account.)

The pit of his stomach churns, as he holds out his hand, warding Desnor away and moving a little north.  "That little trick with the dog has my stomach churning.... I think I am going to..."

A stream of acidic bile streams forth from the dragon shaman at the  unsuspecting Desnor and past to the thug that Tira is fighting.  The vomit is more  than Mal had considered possible, as it streams at an unbelievable  force.  Somewhat like their foe Haden's.  The acidic sizzle is unmistakable though, as the newfound ability puts Mal a little more at ease.

[sblock=Actions]Mal will move to the square NE of Desnor, and then breath weapon in a line from Desnor to the thug Tira is fighting.  DC 13 Reflex save for 1/2 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2011)

Seeing that the fight is winding down and that Desnor is about to get is comeuppance, Trinham moves closer to the battle. Trusting that Mal can finish Desnor off, he fires at one of the treed thugs.

[sblock=Actions]30' move to north of lake.
Shot thug with crossbow.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2011)

The dog looks up at Cedric, a look of utter confusion on its face.  He whimpers a little bit before slowly fading away.

Ernestine laughs at Desnor's claim "You think I would not have come prepared to finish you Desnor?!  Your claim is as outlandish as the creatures I summon!."


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

The acid stream that pours out of Malaroc is barely dodged by Desnor and the thug. They managed to get away from the brunt of the foul smelling bile, but still take burns to their arms legs and chest.

Desnor weakened and nearly dead starts to act like a mad man. "No, No, *NO!* You will not defeat us we serve the great wyrm Vester! He will see you crushed like maggots. Yes, yes, *YES!* We will take you alive to Vester so he may personally kill you."
_
{{ Sev'lah da Roe-cha }}_ The cleric starts to intone in the language of magic.

[sblock=OOC] Really hate to do this but I wish for FtF to roll his AoO as the mad man starts to cast. It will also put his characters fate in his own hands as the spell coming up might hurt. Malaroc is only at 10 hp - (minimum for spell if it hits will be 8).

So [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] please make your own AoO (Desnor Currently AC 18 - 9 HP). I will give you till Sat night (my time) then I will roll - But I hope RL gives you the chance to roll your self. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 6, 2011)

Hearing the words start to spill forth, Mal does what anyone else would do; strike before the caster can complete his spell.  Hoping beyond all hope that his luck has not run out, Mal's spiked gauntlet flashes out with a single strike, aimed at the throat of the caster.  Perhaps he could at least prevent the spell from being cast, if he could not kill the man outright.

The copper flash as the strike hits home brings a grin to Mal's face, as he adds, "Not so fast with that forked tongue..."


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

Desnor takes the blow from the dragon gauntlet and staggers a bit. He focus trying to finish the spell but with his wind knocked from him he can not complete the incantation and the spell is wasted.

  [sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT Order*


```
Character    AC   HP   InHand/Condition
Ernestine    [COLOR=PaleGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    3[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=PaleGreen]prone[/COLOR][/I]
C. Dog       [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]    8   none/none
Aver         [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    7[/COLOR]   s.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I]
Ced[COLOR=White]ric       17    [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]2[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Tira         18   ??   s.sword/none
Jar[COLOR=White]eth       18   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]18[/COLOR]   spikedchain/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(60)[/COLOR][/I]
M[COLOR=White]alaroc      17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]   d.gauntlets/[I][COLOR=Olive]aura-healing1[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(45)[/COLOR][/I]
Thugs        [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    8[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Thugs        [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    4[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](in trees)
Thug         [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]    2[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](on ground)
[COLOR=White]Trinham      15   [/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]   c.bow/[I][COLOR=Plum]pro.arrows(35)[/COLOR][/I]
Desnor       18[COLOR=Yellow]    2[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]cover[/COLOR][/I](relative to who is attacking)
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
*Round 9:*
Ernestine - cast benign transportation
C.Dog - stand, move
Aver - attack (miss)
Malaroc - breath weapon (dmg: 5 -both made saves, go figure)
Cedric - att thug (miss)
Tira - double move
Jareth - spring attack
Thugs(3) - 2 att Mal - 1 att Tira (all misses)
Trinham - move, attack (hit, dmg4)
Desnor - cast inflict serious wounds rolling concentration check
[/sblock]


*OCC: Top of the 11th*


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2011)

Hoping to finish one of the thugs, Ern takes aim, and quickly fires at one of the guards in the trees.

With a grunt of frustration, she quickly reloads the crossbow, as the shot goes into a trunk a few feet infront of her target.


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2011)

"What are you doing up there fighting a dragon?" Aver says not really sure where that last blast of acid breath came from. He takes aim watching the woods ready for anything.

As the dog fades away Cedric starts in surprise. He moves over to retrieve some of the bolts lying in the dirt around the dead thug nearby. "I'm back in the fight."

Tira swings at the thug as he groans from the acid that caught him across his side. She deftly sends her short thin bladed sword through the man and pulls it out with a flourish. At first wide eyed by the strike the human's eyes close as he falls to the ground bleeding.

*OCC: Jareth and Malaroc are up.*


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 7, 2011)

Jareth dashes forward again, stepping around Mal. His chain spins in his hands, the deadly arc flashing with promises of death to whomever it strikes. "Enough!" he shouts, causing one end of the chain to shine a brilliant, almost-blinding, white. The weapon snakes around (almost of its own accord) and streaks straight for Desnor's head!

[sblock=OOC]
Quick Cast True Strike. Spring Attack (SW 1, attack, SW 1) with 6 Power Attack (-6 Attack, +12 damage; Chain is considered 2-handed weapon). Total attack bonus is +24, reduced to +4 for AoOs.
And heal 1 HP from Mal's aura, since I didn't heal last turn. Forgot about the out-of-range bit...

Jareth AC 18 normal, HP 19/39
Quick Cast: Used 1/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 6/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 8, 2011)

Seeing the chain whip past him, Mal can almost feel the searing energy as it courses through.  A sickening sound is heard, as he watches the explosion of the casters head.  Turning to the archers in the trees, he glares at them, hesitates while he focuses on each one in turn, and then speaks in a calm voice.

"You know what I can do.  Your bolts are useless against me.  Come down and I won't kill you.  This is your second offer; there won't be a third."

He is unsure if he can bring forth the breath weapon again, as he contemplates the feeling in his stomach that seems to be brewing yet again.  Either way, they don't know he does not have the ability to control it as he hopes he does.  Unfortunately, he does not think he can do that again as soon as he hopes. (4 rounds to recharge, perfectly fitting)

Moving to the base of the trees, placing himself between them both, he stares up, awaiting their answer.

[sblock=Bluff]Bluff thugs to give up and make them think he can use the breath weapon again.

Question, since I moved here, I would like to prep for a charge next round.  Spider Climb grants a climb speed.  Can I charge next round, if I need to?[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 8, 2011)

Trinham is considering moving in to aid Mal, when Jareth moves in and scatters the clerics brains all over Mal and himself. As he is considering what to do next, Mal makes an offer of surrender. So taking pot shots at the treed thugs is out. Suddenly an idea strikes him and a wicked grin spreads over his face. He carefully moves over to Mal and Jareth saying Your a bit messy, let me clean you up. Totally ignoring the thugs he casts a spell and blood and gore starts to fly off Mal.

[sblock=Action]Move 30'
Cast prestidigitation and start to clean Mal.

If that doesn't convince the thugs that the party doesn't consider them a threat nothing will.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 24/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell                    Rounds Remaining[/i]
Protection from Arrows             2,990 round/35 damage.
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The remaining to thugs throw their crossbows to the ground. "Don't kill us we were just following orders," one says as the other nods his head in agreement.

[sblock=OOC] Great fight everyone will be bonus XP in next weeks batch. (So I make sure Malaroc lvls up ) [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 9, 2011)

Jareth glares upwards, not trusting the two (incompetent) warriors. "Clubs and blades too, then climb down." He then sets to cleaning his chain of blood, bone fragments and Desnor's gray matter. "Check the fallen for valuables," he says to effectively everyone in the vicinity, himself focused on keeping his chain in working order. Only after the weapon is clean to his satisfaction does Jareth look up and then assist in searching the dead.

While he searches and removes items, he wonders just what allowed Mal to spit the acid like that and decides to ask him later, if no one else does. _Another gift from his patron, perhaps? He'd better keep a lid on it when we get to Tirol. If he can..._


----------



## jackslate45 (May 9, 2011)

Ernestine sighed a sigh of relief when the remaining Reavers dropped their weapons.  She stood up at last, and looked around.  The field showed the various signs of battle.  Blood, burnt ground from some sort of explosion, and weapons lie around the area.  However, her eyes focused on her former commander.  She travels over to the headless Haden, and just stared at him.

She could hear Jareth shouting something to the guards, and turned around to face them. "Jareth, I want to question them.  They have answers I need." _And seeing that neither Haden or Desnor is alive, they hopefully will have the answers._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 9, 2011)

Mal watches the weapons drop, glad to see this battle come to an end.  He surveys the scene, his mind going back to the damp clothes from Haden.  There was only one place around here that could have done that, as his gaze hovers over to the pool of water.

"How many went with Haden into the water?" he asks the thugs, hoping to get some information out of them.  He is bluffing of course, but hopefully their answers will tell him more than he knows.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

The thugs throw all their weapons down before they themselves start to slowly climb down. The cringe at the sight of Desnor's lifeless body and the gaping hole in his head.

"Haden is the only one who went into the lake," one thug says his voice on the edge of fear. "And he would stay down there for hours at a time," the other one adds trying to be helpful.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 11, 2011)

Ern heard their reply, and quickly followed with another question "Did he carry that box down there with him?  Or is it somewhere else?"

She waited, knowing that if Haden wanted to keep something like that safe, underwater was a good place to start.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

"Umm... yeah he took something down there. I don't know what it was." the thug replies.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2011)

Jareth sighs as he drops his pack on the ground. "So one of us gets to go swimming. Fine. I'll volunteer, since I know I'm a decent swimmer. Though I'd appreciate if you would tie a knot around my waist and be ready to pull me back out at a moment's notice. I wouldn't be surprised if there's some sort of nasty trap in there, even if it is submerged. And if anyone's got a spear I could borrow, it would serve me better underwater than my chain."

He starts removing and setting aside his nonessential items in preparation for the little dive ahead.


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

Tira looks worried as Jareth prepares to go into the water. "What do we do about them?" she asks. "They may try to escape while you are gone. Whatever is down there can't be that important can it?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 12, 2011)

Jareth shrugs. "I don't know, keep them under guard. I don't think there's anywhere they could run anyways, and all of you will be hanging onto their weapons.

"As for important, probably. Important enough for their leader to personally take it down there and hide it. If I can find it, it might be usable as a bargaining chip of sorts, or even a token of good faith. Maybe, depending on what it is. Hey Ern! You seem to know something about what their leader had - mind filling me in on just what I should be looking for? You know, more detailed than 'a box'?"


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

Ern shrugged her shoulders and said "Before I had no idea what was in there.  However, Haden screwed up.  Remember when we were talking before the fight?  He let slip something called the 'Crown of Issilis,' which I am willing to bet is what he had hidden down there."

Ern started pacing again, thinking through the situation. "The problem is, Haden could have buried it anywhere in that lake.  If he did leave it in the chest, good for us.  Otherwise we are going to be searching a while.  And with no way to breathe underwater, you can only be down there for a limited time."

Still thinking about it, Ern rushes back to Haden's body, and starts thoroughly searching though it, looking for anything that could be useful.  She then goes though Desnor's body afterwards.

EDIT:  HM, any know rolls for the Crown?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 12, 2011)

Mind reeling with the newfound information, Mal can only look upon the body of Haden with curiosity.  He knows that the powers bestowed upon a dragon's kamate are varied, and dependent on their lineage.  The acidic breath gave way to the possibility that the dragon Vester was evil.  The thought hits him, as he watches Ern rummage through to body of Haden.

"It will do you no good.  Haden was gifted by Vester.  The acidic breath.  And I am willing to bet he was not able to climb walls as easily as me.  That leaves one other option, of which I am reasonably sure.  Haden was bestowed the ability to breath underwater.  Vester is a black dragon, both in color and demeanor, I am willing to bet."

He turns back to Jareth, and nods.  "There is another possibility of finding what we are searching for.  Assuming this thing has some magical aura, one of the casters, or even you, Jareth, could attempt to detect the location of the item.  If it's within range, you know where to look.  If not, then try it while underwater."

Turning to the two thugs, Mal stares at them, wondering just what he would do to them.  "Tell me everything you know about Vester, Desnor and Haden.  Leave nothing out, or else."

He then listens, hoping to gather some clues as well as affording the group the time to make use of his healing aura.  (Healing aura, heal 1 HP if less than 1/2 max HP.  Can heal up to 1/2 of max HP and no more.  Must be within 30')


----------



## ghostcat (May 14, 2011)

Trinham listens to the conversation going on round him, while he continues to use his spell to clean Mal. Once he had finish he offers to clean Tira but is careful not to touch her without her permission. "Anyone else for a wash and brush up?" he asks "Otherwise I'll let the spell go."

Once his clean-up operation is complete, he goes to the water's edge, and casts detect magic. He slowly walks round the rim of the lake staring into the watery depths. "I don't know if this will work but its worth a try." he says.

[sblock=Actions]cast _Detect magic_. range 60' lasts 6 minuets.[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2011)

OCC: No magic detected.


----------



## ghostcat (May 14, 2011)

Trinham shakes his head, shrugs and says "Nothing. Looks like it will have to be the hard way."


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

The thugs sit on the ground weaponless as Tira watches them closely. To Malaroc's statement she says, "From the stories Vester was a green dragon, and very old."

"That's right, that's right. I never did see him but it was what I was told," one of the thugs says trying to be helpful. He then answers Malaroc with a long boring story of how he was part of a team to bring the box to Vester's old lair for safe keeping. It involved a lot of traveling at night, hiding during the day, and finally when they reached here Haden wouldn't leave without Ern. Of course he and the others weren't told anything. The Reaver's planted the mimic in the "fake treasure room" and then took up residence here in Vester's lair.

Aver finally seeing everyone milling about (or checking pockets without him) comes out from his hiding spot and joins the others. "If the dead leader went in the water I doubt he could set any traps down there, he would need to be skilled indeed to do so. But if there is treasure down in that dark water, I will go with you Jareth," he says then gets another greedy grin. "Just in case you need my skills of course."

Ernestine searches the bodies of the two dead leaders of this group of Reavers. She finds nothing to give her any clues about the Crown of Issilis, but as she searches she remembers an odd conversation she once overheard between the two men.

[sblock=Odd Conversaton]

"... but what are we to do once the Treylor get here?" Desnor was asking as Ernestine walked over carrying two plates for her leaders. The night was darker than most due to the cloud cover and she slowed her steps to see what she could catch of the conversation.

"The main Treylor force will be stuck at Siere for years to come, unless they want an army at their back as the try marching across the Five Kingdoms. We need only hide the crown then return to Vester, he wants the Treylor to deal with the Nandirly, or weaken them enough that we can finish them off." Haden says. Then hearing Ernestine's approach he turns to address her.

"Ah Ern, you've brought our meal, excellent." he says before starting once more to flirt with the woman. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Ernestine slowly shakes her head to the rest of the group "They have nothing on them about the Crown.  It looks like Haden was able to breathe though some unknown method."  

Looking at Mal with a shake Ern said "They are correct, he IS a green dragon.  I only saw him once, at a distance, but I would never forget it."

She is about to start taking anything valable looking off of Desnor when the conversation she started mulling over finally seemed to click.  "Guys, I have a gut feeling that the crown is what was stolen from the Treylor, and the Reavers were somehow responsible.  It seemed that Vester wanted the Treylor to finish off the Nandirly, and Vester would then defeat the forces that remain."

After the thugs finish their story, Ern says "And that is why I was here.  I left them, hoping to be left behind. However, it seems Haden didn't want me gone." Ern glared at the desecrated body before continuing her search.  She looks at Tira, who probably would be in shock to hear confirmation of her story "NOW do you at least believe me?  Hearing it from not one, not two, but three Reavers?"


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2011)

Having failed to find any magic in the lake, Trinham sits down against a tree and watches the prisoners. Although he does consider teasing them, he finally decides against it. He wouldn't like it if the boot was on the other foot. So he just sits quietly watching them.

As he does so, he starts to think about how he managed to cast a fire burst and tries to determine what he needs to do so it does not totally deplete his energy.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 16, 2011)

Jareth glares at Aver. "The hell you will. You stay up here with everyone else, guard the prisoners and examine the items we got off Desnor and Haden. There's no way I'm letting you come in the water with me and put my life on the line for your damnable greed."

Jareth walks into the pond, bracing himself for a cold shock before he dunks himself and dives under completely. Once under the surface, the calming influence of the water takes hold. He had always enjoyed swimming when he was younger. Something about the freedom of it, no one expecting or insisting you do something different... He shakes his head and clears away the nostalgia. Now was not the time to get distracted. He begins swimming around and down, looking for a box or a crown or anything seemingly out of place.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming this is Calm Water and I'm not threatened by anything at the moment. Take 10 on the Swim checks (total 16) and keep swimming around until I find something.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

"Trinham! Cedric! Can you help us determine which of these items to keep? You guys know more about magic than I do." Ernestine shouts to the others. She turns to Aver and says "What else did you find in your searching Aver? I know you wanted to search the campsite before the fighting started, so I assume that you now have done so."


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

Everyone watches Jareth as he swims about the calm waters of the underground lake. When he dives down almost everyone instinctively holds their breath until he resurfaces.

[sblock=Jareth] The water is a little murky and roots from the trees are exposed on the north side of the lake. It is hard to see the bottom which is almost 50 feet from the surface. (Will assume you use your dancing lights ability to advance this)

Once there is some light in the water Jareth notices a large hole at the base of the plateau. He moves to get a good look and it appears that there is an air pocket, so quickly he swims up to it. When his head breaks the surface he gulps in the stale air of the odd area (which would be right under the plateau of the chamber).

Then he gasps as his lights exit the water to have their light glint of piles of gold coins and gems. Large chest spill open their contents of coins and other various items. 

Jareth has found the lost treasure hoard of Vester![/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 17, 2011)

Mal had been watching the water, along with the two thugs.  He smiles, knowing that they were at least truthful so far.  His comment about the black dragon was a test, and they passed.  The green dragon, Vester, would have no hold on them now.  He wonders what to do with them, as he instinctively turns to the water, noting that the bubbles had ceased.

"I don't see any more bubbles.... something is not right."

He moves over to the water, his healing aura still on, as he hopes that should Jareth had found trouble, this little bit of healing might keep him alive long enough to escape.  He wades into the shallow end of the water, looking for signs of Jareth.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM]
OOC: I figured I would need to use Dancing Lights. Forgot to mention it. Thanks for just moving it along. 

Murky was no issue for Jareth as long as he could still call up the lights. Intrinsic magic had its advantages. He does take a little advantage of his effectively free time in the water, letting his cares wash away for a minute. He really had forgotten how much he enjoyed swimming and how strong a swimmer he was.

The stale air rankles his nose a bit as he brings the lights above the surface. And he can't help but gasp at the sight of the treasure. He starts to swim towards it to climb out, then pauses. _We've already been tricked more than once by these foes. A little paranoia couldn't go amiss. I'll just have to keep a rein on Aver, the greedy fool._ But before turning to swim out, Jareth does take a moment to _detect magic_ and try to identify any auras he sees. Spellcraft +16
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 18, 2011)

Trinham is deep in thought and barely hears Em when she suggests checking the gear. However, the sight of Jareth walking into the water quickly brings him back.

Realising that the prisoners might try to escape while the others are preoccupied. He similes sweetly at them before positioning himself so that they are between him and the water. This means he can keep an eye on them and Jareth.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Not only do the bubbles stop coming to the surface of the lake but the dancing lights Jareth was using to see have disappeared.

"Ok that's to long. I'll go see what's up." Aver says dropping to the ground and grabbing a boot.

"Ugh!" he pulls at the boot. "What the--?" He says reaching for the other. Pulling hard it too does not move.

"Oh no!" he cries out. "I think they're cursed!"

Quickly he pulls a rod he was hiding up his sleeve and throws it to the ground a few feet away from him.

___________________________________________________

[sblock=Jareth]
There is little in the way of items about. The only two Jareth sees are a small delicate crown of gold and silver resting on a pedestal and a sword lying atop a pile of coins in it's scarab. 

Oddly both look to be of fine elven make and both are magical.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=HM]
The young man smiles as he sees what they've been searching for, even as he is greatly relieved the cave isn't covered in illusions. The relief isn't enough for him to relax totally, though... These enemies were clever. Rather than simply stepping out of the water and grabbing the items, it would be best to have them checked. He sighs, considering whether he should blindfold Aver or just put a leash around the fool's neck...

He takes a breath of the stale air and dives back down, angling out of the little cave and back up to the surface of the actual pond.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

"Tell me Aver, did you think to check before putting them? If I recall, you just kind of slipped them on right?"  Ern sighs a little bit before continuing. "Let us determine them for next time shall we?"

Ernestine continues to collect the items, but is careful to actually touch them with her hands.  She rips off some clothing off of Haden's corpse, and grabs any item looking significant before stretching and yawning widely.  However, she could not help glancing at the lake as well, with Jareth's disappearance nearing a long time now.


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2011)

Trinham keeps looking at the lake and is getting more and more worried. "Well either Jareth is in trouble or has found a cave." he says. "Can anyone swim. I'm not that good and would just as likely drowned if I try to find out what's happened to him."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 19, 2011)

"I can swim a little.  Besides, Aver is not going anywhere with Jareth.  He's already stated so, and it appears your boots seem to confer."

Mal drops his gear near the edge of the pool, preparing to check just what happened to Jareth.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

Before Malaroc can get ready for a swim of his own bubbles start to break the surface of the lake. Looking into the water he sees Jareth swimming back to them.

A moment later the young warrior's head and shoulders break the surface with a spray of air and water.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2011)

"Nice trick there, able to stay under water that long.  You sure you aren't part fish?" Mal asks, wondering just how Jareth was able to stay underwater so long.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 20, 2011)

Jareth hauls his sopping wet self out of the water. He chuckles at Mal's comment, shaking his head "Not as far as I know, though such a revelation would have a hard time surprising me at this point. But really, no trick. There's a submerged cave down there, along with a crown. It may very well be the one we want, and it's lying right in the cave. And that's the part I don't like... Call me paranoid, but it seems far too easy. And much as I hate it, Aver is the only one with the knowledge of traps. So get ready for a swim, elf! And before we go down, I want an oath from you... No letting your greed get the better of you. We're going down for the crown, a sword I noticed, and whatever we can carry while swimming. No risking our necks down there for idiocy, like with those traps in the mimic's room. I want your oath on this, or I won't let you get near the water. I'll swim down with Mal and we'll grab the crown ourselves."

Jareth runs his hands back over his head, smoothing his bright red hair back. "Hell, Mal, if you can manage the swim, you probably ought to come with us anyway. It's a ways under, about 50 feet down, but there's an air pocket when you come back up. It stinks, for more than one reason I'm sure, but it is breathable. And I don't think I need a similar oath from you," he jokes, smiling.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

"A sword?" Aver's pointed ears perk up. "What else? What did you say about what we can carry while swimming? What's down there?" 
 
"Ugh! Umpph!" he says tugging at his boots. "Gods why won't these things come off!"


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 20, 2011)

Jareth's smile turns to a frown as Aver immediately focuses on the mention of treasure. "You'll see. If I lead you down there. I want your oath first. We only take the crown, the sword and whatever we can carry and still swim. In one trip. It's a bit of a dive and I don't want to be dragging you through the water the whole time."


----------



## ghostcat (May 20, 2011)

As Jareth organises a swimming expedition, Trinham takes it on himself to organise things up top. "Tia, Clive can you watch our friends here. Meanwhile if Em brings the loot over here, I'll check it for magic." Finally with a grin on his face he turns to the prisoners and says. "I know what your thinking, with the two fighters out the way we might be able to overpower the rest. So; was I lying when I told Desnor I was out of spells or can I conjurer more missiles. You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"

Deciding that Aver is a bad influence, Trinham shakes his head, turns away and starts examining the things that Em has laid out. Casting _detect Magic_ in an attempt to determine what they are.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry HM, I tried but just couldn't resist that one. Please don't dock me too many XPs.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]cast _Detect magic_. range 60' lasts 36 round or 12 items @ 3 rounds per item. Spellcraft is +14; take 10 if possible.[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2011)

Mal nods at the request from Jareth, but keeps a wary eye on Aver.  Something was wrong with Aver.  Something in the head.  Mal could not put a finger on it, but things like this usually ended up with someone hurt.  Or worse, dead.

Looking back, Mal watches Trinham start organizing the prisoner watch.  He looks around, wondering if there was any rope to tie them up before speaking up.  "Tie them up, get the crossbows set and ready at them.  If they try to flee, or escape, shoot them down.  If they behave themselves, then they can live to see another day.  Otherwise, Jareth and I will be hunting them down, and no third chances to live.  They will be given no quarter..."

Mal moves to the gauntlet that Haden had, and inspects it before putting it on his other hand.  With the pair of gauntlets, he test their weight out, getting used to his new weapon.

Turning to Aver, he awaits the oath that must come before he will be let down to the cave...


----------



## jackslate45 (May 20, 2011)

With a huge sigh of relief of finding the crown, Ernestine speaks "Alight.  Here is what I am fairly certain is useful to us." and brings over what she found.

"Also be sure to check Mal's gauntlet.  I have a feeling it will be quite nice."

Ernestine takes the rope that was used to climb down from Vester's chamber, and with some help form those with better experience with ropes, ties up the guards.

OCC: What did Ern find btw? lol


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

"Ok... ok," Aver says throwing his foot down. "Does anyone have an extra sack I can borrow?"

[sblock=Enemy Equipment] 
*Thugs x5*
leather armor
club
light crossbow
bolts (varies)
dagger
traveler's outfit

*Desnor*
breastplate
shield
morningstar
Holy Symbol (know religion DC 20)
spell component pouch
jewerly: 4 rings, bracers (gold&silver), heavy necklace chain
traveler's outfit

*Haden*
chain shirt
dragon gauntlet
brooch (magical) - It was seen by everyone that Trinham's magic missiles did not affect Haden
dagger
traveler's outfit [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 21, 2011)

Jareth glares at Aver. "That's not an oath or a promise. Say the words Aver." 

The young man looks sidelong as his summoned lights wink out of existence. "And can any of you other mages cast a longer-lasting _light_ spell? My little conjured lights don't last particularly long."


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2011)

Trinham is oblivious as to what is going on around him as he is concentrating on his _Detect magic_ spell while he continues checking the items. 









*OOC:*


I got my sums wrong and used the 10 sec rounds, instead of 6 sec round 
Should be 6 mins * 10 rounds/min = 60 rounds or 20 items @ 3 rounds per item.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

"Alright," Aver sighs. "I promise not to bring back more treasure than I can carry and swim with. There can we go now?"

"Here Jareth," Cedric says picking up a lose crossbow bolt. He utters over it and the point starts to glow. "Should last a couple minutes."

Over by the collected pile of gear Trinham frowns. Nothing but the brooch is magical. The chain shirt looks well made just a little blood stained.

One of the thugs sees his look and pipes up. "You want to see the armory?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Jareth nods, shoving his dripping wet hair back again. "That's better. And thanks Cedric. Now let's take that swim."

Jareth walks back into the water and takes a deep breath before diving beneath the surface again. He forces himself to not just swim around, and instead head for the cave, guiding the others. The young man, seemingly at-home in the water (were it not for the breathing issue), leads Mal and Aver into the submerged cave with the aid of the shining crossbow bolt in his hand.

When the three break the surface of the water in the hidden cavern, he simply treads water. "Alright Aver, make sure there aren't any traps along the edge, around or on the crown or sword or the hoard. And remember your oath. If you don't, you will have a hard time swimming back out of here." Jareth holds the glowing bolt aloft to give the elf a better view of the indicated area.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2011)

Knowing that leaving now cause confusion, Ern whispers to Trinham and says "The armory is sure to have items, but let us wait until Jaerth's group returns?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 23, 2011)

Mal gathers his resolve and follows Jareth into the depths of the water.  He is not as graceful as Jareth, but he manages to follow.  When they break from the water into the cave, the smell assaults him.  He hears the words, and adds, "And remember, should you not take heed to our warning, you will have to continue to heal yourself.  I will not heal you still..."


----------



## ghostcat (May 23, 2011)

Trinham whispers in reply to Em "How long is it likely to take. I'll tell you now that Jareth is in a hurry and will want to be on his way."


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=Swimmers] Avers head pops out of the water and he breathes in deeply. Then he gasps *"Oh my Gods!!! Look at all that!!!"
*
He barely hears Malaroc or Jareth as he casts about quickly for anything dangerous. "Looks clear," he says as he pulls himself out of the water. 

Again he quickly casts about the ground, and then the pedestal. "Looks clear here too." Moving to a pile of coins he starts filling his pockets. "How many trips you say we are taking?" he asks greedily.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=In the cave]
_OOC: Do we really need to sblock, since there are two of the characters involved here? Just asking..._

Jareth glares at Aver and his greed. "Search the pedestal carefully, not some half-ass rush-job that gets us killed because you were too concerned with filling your pockets. And if you don't stop shoveling the hoard into your pack, you won't even be making the trip back out of here. It'll weigh you down and I _will not_ help you swim back up."

The young man swims forward and climbs out onto the shelf of rock, dripping wet again. "And know you just lost all credibility and trust with me," he states coldly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=In the Cave]"Listen to Jareth.  Check the place out, VERY WELL.  Remember, this is a dragons' hoard.  They are not keen on leaving their treasure unguarded.  I know that all too well, from experience.  Ans it's not a request.  Drop the bag, check the place out, VERY well...."

Mal checks out the cave, deciding to crawl up above, to the ceiling, to check out just to get a birds eye view of this place.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

Ern glares at the other prisoners and asks "Where is it located at?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

The thug points a thumb over his shoulder at the forest. "Other side of the trees not far. Just another 50 paces or so. Haden was gathering equipment for the Reavers to fight against them elves."

[sblock=In the cave] Aver sighs and goes to the pedestal. He stares at it for long minutes and then coughs a little. After a few more minutes of looking and running his fingers over it the coughing gets worse and he starts to wheeze a bit as he breathes.

Putting a hand to his head he says, "I'm really getting light headed. But... but I don't see anything. You know I think that the trap around here is this place itself. You run out of air while you search or loading up and..." the elf finishes with a gulp.

"I think I want to leave now," he says walking unsteadily towards the water.

From Malaroc's perch he sees nothing amiss but does notice that is breathing is a bit more labored from the exertion.

Jareth notice he too has to try harder to bring in enough air into his lungs.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=Cave]
Jareth isn't pleased at this turn of events. "Never thought I'd see you walk away from treasure," he says wryly. "Fine. Aver, you grab the crown and the sword. If they're trapped, you're the most-likely to be able to dodge. If you've got a sack, fill it with however much you can manage underwater. Otherwise, we're out of here. Same goes for you Mal."

Jareth fills his belt pouches (which he previously emptied up above) with a few handfuls of coins, then slips into the water again.

_OOC: Jareth can manage about 20 pounds of coins before they actually impede him in the water... Funny how that works. I know the belt pouches can't hold that much anyway. Just grabbing what I can before breathing gets too hard, then waiting to swim out with the others. I can manage almost three minutes of holding my breath, according to the rules, and it should take less than a minute to swim back to the surface._
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2011)

Trinham is watching the thugs and the lake, waiting for the others to return. Suddenly, his stomach starts to grumble. remembering that they have been on short rations for quite a while now he quietly asks Em "What did you do for food while you were down here?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

[sblock=Cave] _OOC - Mal had dropped his studded leather, along with various weapons.  Kept the good dragon gauntlets on though.  He can carry up to 46 lbs of loot and still have a light load.  His backpack is still with him, ready to use to stow lootage._

Quickly clambering down, Mal begins to shove the coins into his pack, making sure to check its weight when he thinks it is full enough to still be able to swim with and not have trouble.  He tries to take slow breaths, knowing that their air supply is short.

Making sure Aver leaves first, he alerts Jareth as well.  "Aver, you go first, I will bring up the rear."

He does not speak anymore, allowing the air to be used for breathing instead of talking.  Once in the water, he follows Jareth out, and swims back to the group, loot in tow.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

"We go hunting. Out..." the thug starst to say bit stops as once again bubbles form on the lake surface, followed by Jareth and the others.

"Out where!" Tira says raising her voice. "You don't mean outside. In the wood do you?"

Looking nervous the thug looks to Trinham for help but seeing none answers nevrously, "Umm... yeah."

"The tunnel," he says pointing to the large exit. "It leads outside."

"Oh no," Tira says shock in her eyes. "The Wardens they could know we are here."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 25, 2011)

Jareth hauls himself out of the water, vaguely hearing Tira. He starts to empty out the recovered treasure and return his normal gear to its proper place (after attempting a little pressure-wringing of his clothes). He looks over at his half-sister and Trinham, along with the prisoners. "What's this? What about the Wardens?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

Mal breaks the surface of the water, looking about for Aver.  He pulls himself to the shore and begins to try and dry out his breeches.  Luckily, he had left his shirt and armor here, safe and dry it would seem.  The others can now see that his body is riddled with tattoos.  

There are symbols, one on each shoulder, as well as one on each side of his chest.  They look archaic, but not recognizable.  He then kneels, and begins to inspect the dragon gauntlet that Haden had been using...

"Can anyone tell if this thing is magical?" he asks, holding up his hand with the gauntlet on it.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 25, 2011)

Ernestine had enough decency to turn away from Mal and Jareth when they started drying off. "Trinham was trying earlier, but I do not know if he still can.  None of these items are magical.  If he cant I can try. I also want to check that rod Aver stole.  Which reminds me, these guys say there is an armory.  Apparently they were preparing for war.  Well, that IS normal for them, but I know we don't want to delay for too long."   

Ernestine looked at Trinham with sad eyes and said "My food came from the rations I stocked up on before I ran, and the fungas and fish I was able to catch in that cave afterwards."

"As for the Warnuts, who are they?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

Aver's head finally pops out of the water, "Little help here. Seems I got more than I thought." 

Cedric not wishing to be a bump on a log reaches out a hand to help pull the elf ashore.

"Thanks mate. Got some goodies here." he says patting his bulging sack.

Tira looks on in mild shock but recovers and turns to Jareth. "The Wardens patrol the forest. Mostly near the border to keep humans out of our lands. They kill any human they find more than two miles within the border on sight. Their patrols are not as heavy deep inside the forest. That is why I wanted to use the Ways, to get past the Wardens and then sneak through the forest to Tirol. But if they," she says pointing to the thugs, "have been hunting inside the forest than The Warden patrols are sure to be heavier than normal."

"Hey! Hey! Hey! Wait a second. The Wardens tend to shoot first and ask no questions." Aver says excitedly. "No offense but I don't think any of you humans should leave here if you value your skin." 

OOC: Nothing magical but crown, longsword, and brooch.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 27, 2011)

"I've got to risk it. And Tira, you said you would take me to Tirol. You and I can continue without putting the others in jeopardy."

Jareth finishes putting his normal gear back on and makes sure his chain is well-dried. "The rest of you can stay here and stay hidden. I won't have any of you dying to do my duty to my friend."


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

"Don't talk rubbish, of course I'm coming with you. We knew it was dangerous before we started. This doesn't change anything. Anyway, if you think I'm staying her to starve to death your sadly mistaken." Trinham says. "Are we going to check the armoury or just go on."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 27, 2011)

"No worse of a chance to live or die than staying here.  Besides, I have my orders from Emma to help save this guy."

Mal continues to prepare, until he hears about the armory.  "An armory?  Might be worth looking into, as we need to gear up when we can.  As for these two misfits, we can either leave them here, or take them with us.  Anyone care to say anything about that?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 27, 2011)

Jareth nods as Trinham and Mal both sign on. "Fine. I'm not going to argue this time. But the armory... We should only investigate if it isn't far. Remember how we're on a time limit? As for the prisoners, I suppose we should take them and turn them in to the elves. I don't want to chance leaving them here and letting them break free to escape."


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

"I already thought of that." Trinham says "Its about 50 paces over there." he continues, pointing. "The only thing is, knowing this lot, its probably trapped. Still I'm sure our guests will know how to open it." he finishes, grinning.

_Blumming Aver. I really will have to stop teasing our prisoners. I know I wouldn't like it if someone did it to me._ Trinham things to himself


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2011)

Ernestine speaks up and says "While I have no problem with helping you, the biggest question that comes up is me.  I guarantee that most people outside of you guys will want to kill me on the spot.  Most people are not willing to listen if Reavers are involved."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 28, 2011)

"Would anyone out there recognize you? Anyone who isn't a Reaver themselves, that is. Anything capable of picking you out a group and indicating you were a Reaver? If not, I don't think you've got anything to worry about. Just nobody mention it, and there shouldn't be an issue."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2011)

Ernestine thought for a moment.  She actually had NOT interacted at all with the outside world all that much.  However, she did not know if the elves looked for something that was not obvious.  _Argh, so confusing!_

"I do not think so.  However, it might be easier to ask someone on the 'outside looking in', like your sister." Ernestine said, nodding towards Tira. "If she knew at once I was a Reaver, that answers your question."

Ernestine then glances over the equipment real quick, and see if she recognizes the holy symbol.  

[sblock=Equipment Comments] 
*Thugs x5*

bolts (varies) - I think we ran out of stock, so all of these are going to be taken.


*Desnor*
breastplate - Can Anyone Use?
Holy Symbol (know religion DC 20) - Know Coming
spell component pouch - We have 3 casters, so I am assuming this gets taken
jewerly: 4 rings, bracers (gold&silver), heavy necklace chain - Money WHOO!


*Haden*
chain shirt - Can anyone use?
dragon gauntlet - Mal
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

"I was surprised when I saw a human in The Ways," Tira says off handily. "I didn't know you were a Reaver. But then all humans look alike to me," she adds with a small smile.

She goes up to Jareth and looks torn before saying, "We... we can't leave anyone here. The Wardens will track the hunting that they have done back to here."

"If they haven't already," Aver quips in.

Tira looks pale but continues. "He is right. Everyone who wants to go should come along. But know that if the Wardens find us before we reach Tirol they will kill us all. Stealth and speed are what we need to survive and..."

"What about a diversion?" Cedric pipes in. "What if a few of us went back the way we came and led any Wardens searching away. They think that a group of hunters came to their forest killed some game and then went back. And those of us, myself for one, not ready to risk a fight with elves in _their_ woods can go back. Someone has to tell the lords about the crown, that Emma was right and that's why the Treylor are going to invade."

Cedric goes quiet since he usually is. He must have spoke out because he is scared of what these Wardens might be capable of.

[sblock=OOC]Trying to get the group down to PCs but I still need Aver to go to Tirol (heavy RP/plot twist reason). So the only people to lead any Wardens away is Cedric and the Reaver thugs. Who would volunteer to go back if some asked. Any other ideas? Wish to get everything on the road to Tirol around XP time.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2011)

Trinham picks up some of the crossbow bolts and refills his quiver. "Sounds like we had better get going." he says. "Have we time to have a look at the armoury or is it best to just get going? I'm easy, either way."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 30, 2011)

Jareth shrugs. "In that case, a diversion couldn't hurt. I assume you are volunteering for it, Cedric? Anyone want to go with him? Tira, get them an accurate route back, and those of you who are going, make sure you've got provisions for the trip."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 30, 2011)

Ern breaths a sigh of relief at Tira's words. Noticing that people were gathering up, she also chimes in with,  "It does not seem likely a trip to the armory is at hand, if speed is what we need.  We should gather what little supplies we have, and be on our way. Darn as well, I bet some of the weapons there could have been useful.  I am in the market for a new crossbow. "

"Once we break the woods we should stop for camp, as I am sure we will all be tired by that point.  Unless there is an inn close enough to rest at?  I know I can use a bed..."

"Also, to not drag behind, we should split the gold Aver carried amongst ourselves, to lessen the load on him."   At the same time, Ernestine refills her quiver of bolts, and takes the jewelry and holy symbol Desnor was wearing.

[sblock=Stats]

```
HP: 11/17 
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8

0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1: [s]Benign Transposition, Summon Monster I x 3, Grease[/s]
2: Empty Slot x4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

"You misunderstood," Tira says to Ernestine. "Stealth and speed will be needed inside the forest. I think we should take a quick look at this armory. Maybe even destroy what we can't take so as not to have it fall into the wrong hands."

[sblock=OOC] Plus I need you all to go there to help with the little WBL I am trying to get everyone to. Not the normal but trying for at least a group halfway type thing.

Also jckslate45 it says you have open slots. You wish to take the 15 minutes to study your spell book and fill them?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 31, 2011)

OCC: I figured we wanted more haste, so I didnt think to.  But if Tira suggests going to the armory...

"I see then.  If you are going to the armory then, I will in the mean time prepare something that will help us in case we get caught. One of my spells will hopefully blind our pursuers, should we be under attack.  I will also try to get more summons ready, to try and trip them up.  "

Ernestine pulls out her spell book and pours over some of the more advanced spells in it.

[sblock=Stats]

```
HP: 11/17 
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2

Crossbow: +4 1d8 10 bolts

0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1: [s]Benign Transposition, Summon Monster I x 3, Grease[/s]
2: Glitterdust, Summon Monster 2 x3
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2011)

As Ernestine settles down to learn spells, Trinham sits down and continues to reflect on his recent attempt to cast fireball; trusting the others to watch the prisoners. He is pretty sure that way he cast the spell the first time was correct and that the second was wrong, which is why it drained all his energy. What he needs to puzzle out is why the first attempt did not work.

He still has not solved his problem when Ernestine finishes learning spells and the party prepares to move out.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2011)

"Then let us go through the armory, gear up, and be on our way.  Cedric, should you want to head back to lure the others away, then I suggest the thugs here go with you.  They must atone for their mistakes, and this is the path they will take."

Mal then pulls out one of his colored green chalk sticks and pulls out the masterwork elven dagger.  Moving to the location of the acid that he spewed forth earlier, he calls Cedric over, as he bends to put the chalk flakes into the acid.  He then dips the dagger into the acid and chalk, while speaking to Cedric in whispered tones.

_"Emma has a trick.  Something called an Arcane Mark.  When I tell them that their lives are linked to yours, use your magic to draw the symbol on each of them.  Once I use my chalk on the tattoo, cast any spell you know that will cause it to flare or be seen as empowering it.  Once I draw at the tattoo with the dagger, release the spell."__ (Hoping he can cast LIGHT on it, then dismiss it)_

He then stands, goes back to the thugs, and says, "You will go with Cedric.  You will guard him with your life.  Should you fail, then your life is forfeit.  Haden did not have this power, but I have it bestowed upon me.  Now, Cedric will inscribe his rune on each of you as visible.  Then on me as invisible.  Guard him well, or you both die."

He motions for Cedric to inscribe his rune on the two men, making it visible.  Then, he points at the tattoo on his left shoulder.  "This is the one that will bond them to you.  Inscribe your mark on it and I will do the rest."

Once done, he then watches the light flare.  He then traces the edge of the tattoo with the elven dagger, as the light then fades away as quickly as it came to be.  "There.  Now you are linked.  It will last until I feel that he is safe and secured.  Gear up, and be on your way."

BLUFF +13, hoping for an Aid Another from at least Cedric, lol...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

The thugs cower but except the marks with only slight flinching. After the strange ritual they lead the group to the armory.

Really just a long tunnel that has been piled high with crates, barrels, and chest the thugs show the group that there is nothing trapped around the armory as they move through and open chest after chest and crate after crate.

Soon they have gathered their gear and they and Cedric are ready to leave. "I will await your return at Harkon. I'm sure you all will prevail. Farewell."

Soon the group is using what light they have to search the tunnel. Nothing gives off any magical aura but most every weapon is of the best quality that can be made. Along with the weapons there are a dozen suits of various armors.

A quick search gathers a few extra bolts and weapons for everyone. And after whatever the group is taking has been gathered up Tira suggests that they burn the rest.

"Anyone have any fire magic?" she asks.

[sblock=OOC] Everyone can get one masterwork melee weapon of their choice except for the following:

no exotic weapons
no two handed or one handed martial weapons
no spiked shields or armor
no short swords
no gauntlets or spiked gauntlets

Only masterwork ranged weapons are two javelins and a sling, but there are long and short bows and crossbows about.

There is masterwork bolts and arrows by the barrel load. You may get as many as you wish (can carry).

There are two suits of masterwork studded leather and one suit of masterwork leather amongst the armor. A player may pick any one suit of medium or light armor if they wish to take a suit from the non-masterwork available.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2011)

Jareth is quietly thankful the armory is only a short walk. Time was getting shorter and shorter and he had no idea how long it would take to reach Tirol...

In the armory cave, he does manage to find a few useful things. The first is a small curved boot knife, the hilt engraved with a lightning bolt and a (very) small topaz set in the pommel. He quickly slips the dagger into its place in his right boot, easily reached if ever needed. 
The second item is a simple shirt of chain, sturdier than his studded leather (though about as effective or less against arrows). He quickly removes his old armor and puts on the chain shirt, working with the new piece of armor for a minute to get all the lumps and bunches out. He even does a few rolls while wearing it to get a little more used to the extra weight... After another minute or so, he is satisfied with the results. Jareth just leaves his old set of armor in the cave, not wanting to carry it around and slow him down.
The third and final item is a light crossbow and a few packs of bolts to go with it.

"Good luck Cedric. Go quickly and don't get caught," Jareth says plainly as the wizard leaves with the prisoners in tow.

Jareth nods at Tira's question. "I've got a few spells left capable of torching this stuff. Anyone object?"

[sblock=OOC]
I've still got some spells for the day (including 1 1st-level slot), so Burning Hands is possible. As for the items, MWK Dagger, normal Chain Shirt and normal Light Crossbow with 30 MWK bolts. I also updated my gear in the RG - hadn't done so in a long time...
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2011)

Mal looks over the items, noting that the armor was more to his liking.  Pointing at the armor, he asks, "If nobody else needs it, I wouldn't mind taking the good quality studded leather."

He checks the armor, and if nobody objects, changes his own for the better armor.  If someone else wants it, he has no objection to it.

After donning his new armor, he checks his own weapons.  The dragon gauntlets he has are enough for him now.  A ranged weapon would tide him over, as he does still have the MW elven dagger he found earlier on the zombies (and somehow don't see it on his list of equipment).

He inspects the javelins, noting their balance and quality, and says, "If anyone can use them, these are decent.  Better than the ones I have as well."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2011)

On entering the armoury, Trinham cast his last remaining cantrap and check for magic. "Sorry guys and girls, nothing magical here. Aver, Mal can I see the sword and gauntlet. Janeth, you might as well put the crown in while we're at it" Trinham then carefully examines the first two items before going on to examine the crown.

"Go ahead Mal." says Trinham "There are two suits, so if not-one else wants the other one I'll have it." If there are not objections, Trinham shimmies out of his current armour and dons the suit of studded leather. He also take a good quality dagger before empting his quiver and filling it with some of the good quality bolts.

However, all this is just groundwork, what Trinham is really interested in is the magic longsword. "OK. Who else is interest in the longsword. Cos I want to put a bid in"

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (X) (X)
2 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ernestine looks for a better crossbow, but is saddened by the fact she could not find one.  However, the bolts are plenty for her now, and she removes her old ones with the much sharper ones.  She tests them on her finger, and notes the fine quality.  Finding a well made ritual dagger among the items as well, Ern quickly looks intrigued by it before taking out her old dagger, and leaving it behind.   

However, she glances at the armor available and sighs.  She could hear her old teacher yelling at her, telling her to "NEVER EVER WEAR ARMOR!"  In time she might find something more suited for her to wear, but not today.  She also looks for any supplies she can use for spell work, but nothing sticks out at her.

Once Cedric gets ready to leave, Ern gives him a quick hug and says "Thank you again.  And be safe. " Turning to the rest of the group she says "I also have some oil that can help touch the place.  It will lessen the load I carry immensely, and I am sure to pick up more soon."

OCC: Taking 20 bolts if they want to use the oil, otherwise just 10.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

OCC: Will give you all another 24 hours to respond to Trinham before I advance the thread.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 3, 2011)

"Take the sword, I don't think anyone else has the need for it.  Let's gear up and get underway.  Any of the good stuff, I can help in destroying as well."

He then throws his own old armor into the pile of leftover gear and decides to replace his javelins with the better quality ones. (Since nobody else has spoken for them)  Knowing that he needs some room for his gear, he throws his morningstar and spiked gauntlet into the pile as well.  They were of no use to him now that he had the two dragon gauntlets and pair of javelins.

Lastly, once everyone is ready, he tosses Haden's dragon gauntlet onto the top of the pile, and spews forth a concentrated line of acid onto the weapon, hoping that the acid will destroy its use.

"It's all yours Ern.  Burn it all..."

[sblock=Items]Mal will take the MW Studded Leather, 2 MW Javelins.  He will drop 1 normal dagger, 1 spiked gauntlet, the morningstar, both of his old javelins and his old armor.  Removing torches and rations and adding the MW Elven Dagger found earlier to equipment.  Also throwing in his Artisan Outfit, as he does not see himself able to go back to weapon-smithing anytime soon.

HM - How much loot was available to take from the cave?  I posted that he would take up to 46 pounds, but he would rather take gems than coins, as they are worth more and weigh less.  Trying to keep light load, but will go into medium load if the loot is worth it.  He can still carry 18 pounds of loot without getting into medium load.  Leaves 28 pounds of gold/loot to divvy up to anyone else who wants to carry loot.  EXCEPT AVER!!![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

Once the rest of the party has gotten the items they want, Ernestine takes some loose clothing strips she had gotten from Haden's shirt, and places it into the oil.  She lets it sit for a while, letting the oil soak into the cloth.  In the mean time, she places the dagger she got for joining the Reavers, and throws it into the pile.  

She turns to group and says "Can you light me up?  This will help the fire burn better." holding out the interesting contraption of oil and cloth.  

OCC: Removing 1 ration from this morning, 1 oil lamp, and one pint of oil. leaves 3 pounds of gear to carry.  Also picking up a MW Dagger.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

The group set fires in three different places along the tunnel that houses the Reaver's armory. Jareth watches, as the others get ready to set out, to make sure the crates and chest catch before joining everyone else at the huge tunnel.

The tunnel is what you would expect to be used by a dragon wishing to fly into and out of it's lair. Wide and tall it is devoid of stalactites or stalagmites and is almost level until about a half mile in it starts to slowly rise.

The grade gets steeper but nothing to throw the group off pace or cause them to think about going back. It is just a slow climb that makes one lean forward a little but doesn't cause alarm in anyone (but save Trinham).

Finally the grade levels off and true sunlight starts to shine through from the exit ahead. The group can see blue skies and the occasional white puffy cloud as it meanders pass the large hole at the end of the tunnel.

Excited Ernstine moves faster and even Aver gets a cheerful look to see the sky after the days spent inside The Ways. When the group reaches the end of the tunnel they find it is set into a cliff face. Below them they see a large forest with the ocean just beyond and on the horizon. Above them the sheer rock wall climbs higher what lies at it's top though is hard to say.

"Wait! Oh my look! LOOK!" Tira says pointing towards the ocean and slightly to the east. "Alabaster towers! It's Tirol! This must be Rockwall Mountain, but how?" she stops slightly confused.

"How could the entrance to the dragon's lair be right in sight of the city and the nobles not know it? Bah, probably can't find their small clothes even when they are on under their robes." Aver says with a sneer. "But really I don't remember seeing any cave, specially one this large, on Rockwall. And I have been atop a few of those towers... um... sight seeing." 

"Jareth it worked we are only a day from Tirol we got passed the majority of patrols and will still reach Tharivol in time." Tira says excitedly ignoring Aver.

"Yeah but how do we get down?" the elf asks kicking a rock over the edge and watching it fall the quarter mile or more to the forest floor.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 4, 2011)

Mal glances over the current entrance, looking for any signs of a passage or means to get down.

"I know of one way down.  Means we have to use the same tactic as last time.  This time though, I  would have to carry one person at a time, all the way down.  Unless  anyone else would like to try to climb down on their own?"

Looking at the group, he wonders if there are any other ideas.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2011)

As no one  else has spoken up for the sword, Trinham takes it from Aver and throws his old sword on the fire. He has a twinge of regret as it starts to burn but quickly suppresses this with the thought that it was only a tool.

Calling Mogins to him, Trinham starts trugging up the slope after the others.

Looking out over the forest, Trinham says "If the elves can't see the entrance, then it must be covered with some kind of illusion. So the question is is there a path down. Either that or a secret entrance near the tunnel entrance. He then starts searching the tunnel walls.
[sblock=OOC]HM. What did his Detect Magic determine about the sword?

Also, did Cedric and the Reavers go another way?

Don't know what the saving throws for but here it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 4, 2011)

"A day away, after we get down from here. None of us have wings, so it looks like we're stuck with you carrying folks, Mal. I'm a fair climber but I'm not sure I'd be able to manage getting all the way down. Definitely not without tools or carrying someone else." Despite his cautious tone, Jareth is pleased. He just doesn't let Tira's happiness influence and infect him, not with such a precarious perch for the group.

[sblock=OOC to Trinham]
Cedric and the Reaver thugs went back through the Ways, hoping to lead away any Wardens, should they come looking.

And I think the "but save Trinham" was probably more of the turn of phrase (except/save), since if HM wanted a save, he'd have probably said Fort save. 
Then again, it could be a save requested precisely because Trinham is out of shape... 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernestine rushed forward, and the smell of the open air greeted her.  The intense sunlight caused her to be blinded for a moment.  Ern marvels at how beautiful it is.   She was slowly moving forward from her past, and that was something to grin about. 
_
Now comes how to get down..._

"I have a spell that would allow me to get down, but I would need time to prepare it.   I would be able to cast it on some of you while we are falling, but we would all have to drop at around the same time.  It is a huge risk, but it would be one way to get down."

[sblock=Feather Fall]
Feather fall always works.  Howeverl, we would need to rest in order to prepare it.  Also, it would only effect myself and 2 other people.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Don't think we will need all that," Aver says stepping over to the wall. "Can't see Haden and that lot climbing up and down after hunting each time, and this looks like..."

The elf looks to reach through a crack in the wall. His arm moves and then the familiar sound of the odd stone drawbridge like secret doors the group has found before echoes through the tunnel.

"And it is," the elf states proudly. "Now that I know what to look for these things are easy to find."

The group sees a set of stairs leading down into darkness.

[sblock=OOC] I put these doors in so AFg would have a use for his find secret doors ability. Thought it would be fun to see how he would post seeing/finding them. It's not as fun with Aver being an NPC. 

Sword is... magical, but this being 3.5 you need_ identify _to learn properties (or use it ) aura is moderate conjuration. 

Total value of treasure would need for the group to stop and rest for the night. Which brings me to resting. I think by the time the group reaches the bottom of the steps it will be a few hours past midday. When they hit the bottom they will find a small area used as a campsite (firepit, old cooking stuff, etc.) Please post up what your character would want to do upon reaching the bottom- continue on and find a campsite in the forest, or call it a day and rest inside the cave. Thanks in advance.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2011)

As the steps keep going down, Moggins starts to tire. The stair tread is the wrong height for a cat and he finds it hard going. So Trinham take pity on Moggins, picks him up and puts him on the top of his backpack.  "Ta Boss"


The party finally arrive at the bottom of the stairs and find a camp site. Trinham immediately sits down and sighs. "This looks like a good place to rest for the night. To tell you the truth, the Reaver's fight took a lot out of me and I only have one spell left. I for one would like the chance to recover my spells before we venture out into the Wardens' territory."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 6, 2011)

Jareth looks relieved at the sight of stairs rather than having to climb (or hang) all the way down. Upon reaching the bottom and the campsite, Jareth reluctantly agrees to Trinham's suggestion. "We are one day from Tirol... Tira, wasn't the trial slated to happen at the same time as a lunar event? I don't rightly remember which one. However, I believe we can take the night to rest. It would be best to be fully prepared, just in case. I only hope it isn't too late..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Tira smiles at Jareth, still excited about finding a quick way to Tirol. "We have over a week till the trail. Plenty of time to save Tharivol."

"If we aren't riddled with arrows before we reach the city." Aver says gloomily sitting down and once more futilely trying to take off the cursed boots.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ernestine sits down and smiles at Aver "I am sure we can think of a few ways to slip by the guards right?  I mean, I can think of a few myself. Teleport over the wall and float on down. Cause a distraction by blinding the guards, then sneak by.  That one will get someone thrown in jail.  Breaking someone out of jail is easier when you have someone inside. However, any of these would be easier if we could turn invisible.  Still working that one out. "

" Or, we could do the more honest method of 'Oh by the way Mr. Guard, we have something for the king! Please oh please let us pass.' Although any guard worth his salt will glare at us and shoot us, given that only 2 of us has pointy ears. "

"At any rate, resting seems to be in order?  The spells I have currently can last tonight, but I will need to rest to get most of my strength back. "  A yawn breaks over her face which Ern quickly tries to stifle.

[sblock=Spells]Speaking of Identify, will Ern have time to pick up spells in Tharivol?  Most of my wealth is going to buying and researching spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 8, 2011)

Mal sighs a sigh of relief when the stairs are found.  He follows the others down the stairs and listens to them.  "Rest would be nice.  I can take watch up in a tree or something.  Get a birds eye view of anything coming our way.  I have much to think upon, as it seems my transformation seems to be continuing."

With that, he moves to talk to Jareth, away from Aver.  "I for one would not trust Aver.  You keep the crown with you at all times.  When you sleep, I can keep it with me, up above this whole place in a tree.  If you trust me, that is."

Mal then prepares to rest up, knowing that this has been one long trek through those tunnels.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

"No!" Tira says suddenly. "None of you should step outside until we are ready to move. I... I will have a look around outside."

"Well I can go out," Aver quips. "I will help take a look around."

There are two ropes flanking a drawbridge like stone door that opens towards the outside. This door is a little thinner than the others probably to help hide it from the eyes of elves on the other side.

OCC: Will advance this to the next morning tonight. You may set up a watch or RP settling in today if you wish.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2011)

Trinham eats whatever meagre rations are available but his stomach is still grumbling. Turning to the others he says "Can I have a late watch. I need uninterrupted eight hours rest to recover my spells and I would prefer to be full recovered when I'm on watch." With that, he finds a spot with not too many stone, spreads his bedroll out and lays down.

As Trinham is laying down trying to get to sleep, his mind is busy thinking about the problem he is having with the fireball spell. His mind must have keep picking at the enigma while he was asleep.  As, several hours later,  he suddenly sits up knowing exactly what he had done wrong and how to cast his fireball. Unfortunately this disturbs Moggins who is laying over his feet. "Ha What's up? Are we under attack?" _Go back to sleep Moggins. Everything is fine._  Trinham replys to his familiar.

Trinham knows that he has learnt all he can about the sword from using magic. So, when he has a spare moment, he will give it a very careful examination to see if he can see anything that will help determine its properties.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 8, 2011)

When Mal speaks to him aside, Jareth nods with a sardonic half-smile. "Glad you volunteered. I trust you to at least show restraint, unlike him."

Jareth lets Tira go out scouting. They're her woods, after all. He's skeptical of letting Aver go with, but says nothing. _The less I have to deal with that rat-faced greedy idiot, the better._

He takes a minute to check over his gear (again, can't be too careful), then sits inspecting his new dagger. After a little while of that, he slips the blade back into his boot and does a series of stretches and old exercises taught to him by his mentor... _We'll get you out of there soon, my friend. We must._


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ern looks questioningly at both Jareth and Mal, whispering strangely together, before also saying "I am with Trinham, but I will take first watch, as I have mostly combative spells at the ready now.  I will wake up whoever wants the middle shift."

Once everyone gets ready to sleep, she takes up her crossbow, pausing only to pull out her book.  She starts reading it over once again, and starts thinking about what to use for tomorrow.  She looked up every spell or so, making sure that there was nothing odd about.  

However, when it comes time for her sleep, she started at the ceiling for some time. _Soon enough, I will be sleeping in a bed again. _  A small smile spreads on her face.  However, not long after, she feel asleep.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2011)

The night passes thankfully without incident. The sleep everyone got was restful enough and welcome. Everyone is going through their early morning routine when Tira and Aver return.

"Well there have been Warden's in the area. Haden and those with him never bothered to cover their tracks, lucky they don't lead straight to this door." the half-elf says as she helps herself to a piece of rawhide and some water.

"The elven tracks suggest that the Warden's have climbed the cliff and are probably searching the top of the mountain and any cave they come across. And the big cave we spotted Tirol from, well you can't see it from outside so there is some strong magic at work there."

Aver has sat quietly picking at his boots as Tira speaks. "I say we bee line for Tirol with our loot and show those old fools the crown and save Tharivol. How much is each cut by the way?" he asks.

"Unknown since you weren't here to add what you brought up to the pot." Malaroc says folding his arms.

Looking sheepish Aver digs out a small sack from his pack. "I didn't get much. We left in a hurry you know."

Malaroc just grunts and takes the sack and heads to a corner to divide it out with the rest.

"Jareth making a bee line might sound good but what if we were to come at Tirol from another direction. A not so watched direction. Wouldn't that be better?" she asks finishing her light breakfast and dusting off her hands. "And we have the extra time."

[sblock=OOC] Well need to discuss the way the party wishes to approach Tirol. This in effect will decide what they will run into. A plan as to what you all will do and how you will present yourselves to the elves would be nice to know (on this end) as well. Not needed just helpful.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Malaroc] Treasure comes to 480gp, 2 dozen gems of various values 

Note: Aver's haul was surprisingly small (one gem??).[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 13, 2011)

As usual when it comes to strategy discussions, Trinham recognises his shortcomings and keeps quite. 

[sblock=HM]Sorry HM. Trinham believes that he sucks at strategy. So I was waiting for one of the others to post[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2011)

"What manner of place is this Tirol?  If we knew more about it, how it works, the guards, the ones in power, the families and such, then we might be able to help with a plan.  What about the layout?  Knowing where the stations are, the gates, and the houses would be good to know.  I assume you know these, and can draw out something for us to get a feel for?"

Mal says this while looking at the haul.  When Aver hands over the single gem, his trust has now gone from slight to non-existent.  "We each had time to grab what we could.  With your deftness and speed, you expect us to believe you managed to grab one single gem?  You obviously think that we are stupid enough to believe that?  That says a lot about you and your loyalty.  Especially to those that saved your life.  Or would you have rather died back in that zombie infested room?"

Shaking his head, Mal writes Aver off as someone that should have gone with the other thugs.  At least they had no misconception of their titles.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2011)

"Aver, can I borrow you spell book real quick?  I want to see if there is anything that I can use today." Ernestine asks, looking up from her spell book, ignoring Mal's accusations.  

Turning towards the rest of the group, Ern says "Anything we know about the city would be great.  Sewer entrances are also useful, although not preferred for obvious reasons.  However, my vote is for a bee line as well.  We should be able to talk the guards down, if it comes to it.  That will give us enough time to scope the city."
[sblock=Status]HP: 14/17  
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13 
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2  
Crossbow: +5 1d8 20
0: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic
1: Grease, Benign Transposition, SM 1 x2, Nerveskitter(Spellcraft 16 from Aver's notebook if allowed)
2: Glitterdust, Mage Armor(Extended), SM 2 x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

Jareth snorts at Aver's claim and excuse. _Fancy that, I'm agreeing with Mal more and more, it seems._ However, he doesn't bother to waste his breath pointing out Aver's idiocy.

"While I doubt we could really talk the guards down, we might be able to get them to hold off long enough to get the attention of someone more powerful and capable of making them stop. Direct approach sounds best to me. Attempting to sneak in to the city or mislead could easily be misinterpreted for hostility. If we approach directly, but in an obviously peaceful manner, it would probably do less harm than trying to slip through a side door."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

"Good way to get peppered full of holes too," Aver says to Jareth before turning his attention to Malaroc. "I was trying to see if that one was worth taking and I didn't get a chance to look at any others. I did give you two pockets full of gold < not really full > why are you upset I only kipped one gem."

< Note: Aver's contribution wasn't just one gem. There was only one gem among the coins. Still though for a greed elf it was small potatoes. >

The elf mumbles something and goes off to be alone in a corner. He protects his belongs when Ern asks to see his spellbook holding his pack close to his chest, and giving her an evil stare. 

"We have that crown and so we will defiantly go and see the elders. If the Treylor are coming for it, then Tharivol isn't the reason for the invasion and so they won't kill him."

She looks thoughtful for a moment as if remembering something special. "As for Tirol I haven't been there in a long time. My mother and I moved to the borders to..." she stops but grins. "Let's just say out of sight. Out of mind."

"And Tirol doesn't have things like gates and stations, and such. Those are human things. Tirol is a great open city of towers and palaces, nestled around the trees and forest. We will have no trouble getting in we just need to be allowed to get from here to there."

Standing and dusting off her breeches she adds, "A beeline it is then. We make as quick as we can through the forest, and hope for the best. Is everyone ready?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2011)

With a small shake of the head at Aver, Ernestine says "It is acting like that which makes you suspicious Aver. And besides, we have a certian spell warrior who can protect us from Arrows quite well,"  Ernestine said with a small nod towards Trinham.



"At any rate, I am ready." she finishes, slamming her spell book and standing up.  

[sblock=Status]HP: 14/17  
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13 
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2  
Crossbow: +5 1d8 20
0: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic
1: Grease, Benign Transposition, SM 1 x2, Feather Fall
2: Glitterdust, Mage Armor(Extended), SM 2 x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

Jareth bites his tongue as a sharp comment tries to make its way past his lips. It's sore tempting to say _Take your cowardice out of your pocket and leave it in that corner when we leave, elf,_ but he knows it wouldn't do any good. He fights down the impulse and collects his things. "Ready."

Chain looped from left shoulder to right hip like a bandoleer, dagger in the boot, crossbow at his left hip, the red-haired young man sets out with a stony visage.

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth's status... We really need someone to at least manage a wand of Cure Light Wounds.

Jareth AC 19 normal, HP 25/39
Quick Cast: Used 0/1
Spells:
0-level: Used 0/6
1-level: Used 0/7
2-level: Used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 14, 2011)

Mal ignores Avers' mumblings as he notes the description of Tirol.  "Then a direct path sounds like what everyone is intent on doing.  I too am ready to head out."

He gathers his gear and waits for someone to lead them to Tirol.

[sblock=Stats]HP: 27/36 (How much do we heal overnight?  I healed 1hp per level)
AC 18[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 15, 2011)

Trinham checks that he has packed everything and is ready to move out. At the same time he is secretly pleased that the others had the same thought as him. That sneaking up on the elves is a bad idea. Perhaps he is not as bad at strategy as he knows he is.

Picking Moggins up and putting him his backpack, he says "Ready"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Ready to brave the elven woods the party exits the cave in the early morning as the sun makes the sky pale but has yet to rise over the horizon itself. The call of morning birds is heavy as you enter the thick underbrush of the forest. Their calls the only thing to be heard as the group quietly makes it's way single file following Tira.

"I gotta piss," Aver says breaking the silence of the group. "I'll be quick keep going I'll catch up."

"Aver no," Tira hisses. But the elf has used his magical boots to get way out of sight behind the dense bushes and trees. 

"Let's just go he can stay behind for all I care," Malaroc says in disgust.

"Aver's an elf he hasn't anything to fear in here. We need to get to the city and see an elder before any Wardens find us." Jareth states to Tira.

"Ok, then. He should be able to find the trail and catch up with those boots." Tira whispers 

The group continues on slowly until they find a game trail. They follow this only a short way though as Tira once again takes them into the thick forest. "We need to break up are trail in case we are spotted and followed. Hope it works."

Continuing like this for a few hours the group stops for a quick rest and to see what is keeping Aver. The elf joins up about twenty minutes later, walking as if he is out for an evening stroll. "What?" he asks at the looks he gets.

"Come on and try to be quiet." Tira says. The group follows and tries to be as quiet as they can.

[sblock=OOC] Ok now is the time to play...

<Announcer voice> "Roll your Fate" [echo] fate fate fate [/echo]

Everyone please roll two move silently checks and post up your success/failure as appropriate. You can use whatever spells, items, or whatever you might have to help.

The first check is for first third of the day. And the second is for the second third. 

Now this will not be a one guy rolls a one than "BOOM" monsters come. This is a group vs. the world type thing. If the group out scores the world then they have silently made their way through 2/3 of the forest. 

If they failed somewhere along the way then we will deal with that as we get to it.

Note: NPCs only roll in the case of a tie.

OH and healing is 1HP/LvL after eight hours rest/sleep. The group could have waited/rested an extra day in the cave. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2011)

Trinham, Moggins firmly ensconced on his backpack, follows along at the rear of the party. trying to make sure that no-one creeps up on them, while at the same time trying to move quietly himself.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 16, 2011)

Jareth tries to be stealthy, he really does… But he’s not trained in such matters and his armor isn’t exactly the quietest thing to wear, being composed of chain links.

He stumbles several times early in the day, hitting roots and breaking fallen twigs, muffled cursing accompanying the sounds. Later on, though, he finally gets the hang of moving through the forest without making much noise.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ern has had experience staying quiet before with Haden.  However, being unfamiliar with these woods did not help her.  Late afternoon she got smacked in the face by a branch she did not see, and she swore loudly in common.  She quickly covered her mouth, but the deed was done.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2011)

The group winds it's way through the forest quickly and quietly. At the home strecth Tira stops and gathers everyone in close to decide what to do when they reach the city.

"Look," she says pointing through the brush. The group can see the elven city from the hill they just got done climbing.

 "We're going to make it! We should head to an elder as quickly as possible and tell them about everything. I just don't know which one."

"Still have to get through this last mile or two," Aver says disgruntled. "Not likely we will be attacked this close to the city. But they may throw us in  a tower and forget us. And then we  would die of boredom."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry tired long day. Comments for moving the last couple miles? You can see the city (some random pic I found that I thought was fitting, btw) from where you are and I need to know what you will do once you reach it. Continue to use stealth till you find an elders house or just walk the streets and let the elves find you. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2011)

Trinham may not know much about strategy but he has always been good at handling people. So he says in a very diffident tone "I know nothing about the elves so can't tell you where to go or who to see. However, I believe it would go a lot worse for us if we are caught sneaking about. I think we should walk straight in without trying to hide."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ern nods and says "Put our hands in the air and stall till someone high on the food chain works for me.  Let us see here, I studied some of the elven houses long ago.  Let me think for a second...Nope got nothing."

OCC: Know Nobility for Elders who might acutely listen instead of kill us on sight,


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 21, 2011)

Jareth shoots another glare at Aver as the elf opens his mouth to again (surprise, surprise) complain and just be gloomy. Turning back to his actually-helpful allies, he nods. "I agree, we should go in openly. The less subterfuge we seem to attempt, the better. We don't want to make them any angrier than they will already be. If I did not think we would need you to help us convince the guards to not shoot us, Tira, I'd ask you to go ahead and find one of the elders who might be more inclined to listen. Perhaps if Aver can get over his complaint-ridden soul for a few minutes, he might be able to do that instead," is his addition to the plans.

Guessing Aver will immediately react with knee-jerk cowardice, he adds a bit louder and a bit more pointed in tone, "It would keep you farther from the arrows. We already know you're allergic."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

"Yes they are bad for your health you know," Aver says with a small grin. "Right then I'll go get Elder Dorimir, he is best known to me. Tira take the others to the old Smi'licar Palace. It is long abandoned and still in good shape and near the edge of town to boot."

"Hmm... a good spot to wait as any I can think of." Tira says after a moments thought. "Hurry then Aver we have time but the sooner the better."

Aver nods and heads into a trot his new cursed boots giving him some added speed still. "Come on everyone," Tira says to the group leading them off towards another part of town.

The group doesn't see where the forest ends and the city of Tirol begins as it seems to be a natural progression as they move. First one building than another appears through the trees as they move through paths that become more and more worked in stones here and there. Most human cities start at a wall but for the elves it seems none are needed as no one has ever made it through the forest to reach the city, till now.

As they move through the city they aren't the only ones about. They see elves traveling singly or together and most seem to be simple regular elven folk and not the warriors of the city guard or Warden's of the forest. The elves greet the group with a wave if they are spotted at a distance and their features none to apparent. But for those that get a closer look at to whom they are waving at the group sees looks of confusion then fear as they hurry along or into the nearest building.

Though they must know there are humans in the city they don't act on it and cower and flee instead. When someone asks Tira she says solemnly "The Nandirly truly live a life of seclusion, and only know of humans what they hear in monster stories. It is things used to keep children in line or to scare your friends around the fire."

The young half-elf is silent as she finishes taking the group to the old Smi'licar Palace. A large domed building that has seen better days but it mostly whole. "I do hope Aver hurries. I'm sure it won't be long before one elf grows brave enough to find a Warden to tell."

But Aver does not hurry and it is soon a half an hour before dusk with no sign of the elf.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 23, 2011)

Jareth grows more and more impatient as the day wears on in this secluded place. "The damned fool probably decided to stop in a tavern and spend a few of his ill-gotten coins. I'd almost be willing to lay money on him being drunk and passed out right now, were I a gambler. I don't think we should wait for him any longer... But who to seek?" Jareth grinds his right hand into his left palm in frustration.

His hands drop away from each other as a new idea surfaces. "Tira, what about your mother?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2011)

While walking into Tirol, Ern tried her best to appear as friendly as possible.  She acknowledged those who wave to them with a small return wave and a smile.  When they walk away in fear, she gives a small bow with a look of apology.  

She did notice however Jareth's on going irritation throughout the day.  Ern thought that it was odd.  Why IS Aver taking so long?  It should not take this long to find a guy, and bring him here.

She looked up at Jareth's question, hoping that Tira had an answer.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

"I'm sorry Jareth," the young half-elf says looking out a window worriedly. "Mother and I moved from Tirol to a small cottage near the northern river border. Out of sight out of mind."

She thinks for a moment and says still watching out the window. "We could travel by night and go looking for Elder Dorimir and Aver. But could miss them if they are headed here by another way."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2011)

"Should we split up then?  Someone goes out and finds the elder, and the rest of us stay here?"  Ern asks of Tira "While I do not like the idea, it seems a certain way to find this guy.  We need to make haste at any rate.  With nightfall, we won't be able to see as well as the elves."

She looks towards the others and waits for their input.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

"Splitting up might be bad, but either way, we have to do something.  Waiting on Aver and depending on him was a total waste of time and a huge mistake in my opinion."  Mal checks and makes sure that the crown is still safe in his possession, before looking at the others.  

"Tira, Jareth, this is your place, so you decide.  I'm just a soldier right now, but will agree to what Jareth decides.  Unless it means dying of course..." he adds with a wink.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2011)

Walking to Tirol Trinham does his best to appear inconspicuous, moves as quietly as he can and ignores anyone as if he has not seen them.

Although Trinham thinks sending Aver is a bad idea he doesn't object. He just waits, expecting the guards to burst in any minute. So he is sort of relieved when nothing happens and eventually concludes that Aver has simply done a runner. Just then a thought occurs toi him and he blurts it out before fully thinking it through "Eh You don't think that Aver could of sort of killed the elder so that we get the blaim." he says, turns a bright red and continues "Eh. Forget I said that." He sounds really embarrassed. Trinham then keeps his mouth shut for the remainder of the conversation but nods when Mal suggest leaving the decision to Jareth.

[sblock=OOC]Rule 1. Don't give the DM ideas.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 24, 2011)

Jareth mutters a curse under his breath at Tira's answer. "Splitting up doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Going all-in to find this elder, on the other hand... I really doubt we'd miss them coming here. If they were going to get here, I think it would have already happened. And Trinham, I doubt that. Aver is a coward and a thief, not a murderer. Though I think some of us were close to becoming one because of him," the young man grits out at the end.

"If you all want to leave the decision in my hands, then I say we all head to this Elder Dorimir. We've sat around long enough."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2011)

With a nod, Ern says "Agreed. We need to keep moving, as it might confuse the guards and Wardens"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

"I'll take us to Elder Dorimir," Tira says turning from the window. "We should be ok to..." 
*
SHAK-SHAK-BOOM
*
A bolt of lightning races from the ground to the sky outside the old palace. Then a firm voice echoes throughout the walls of the palace.

_"Humans, we have you trapped, come out peacefully or we will destroy the building around you."_

Tira gets a frightened look on her face and waits to see what the others will do.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 25, 2011)

Jareth is startled by the bolt of lightning outside, then sighs and shrugs. "Well, we have their attention now."

He looks around at the others, pensive for a few seconds. "You wanted me to decide before, so here's my new decision. We do as they say. Mal, you should take off those gauntlets, if you can. We want to appear non-threatening, or at least without weapons in hand. I suppose I'll start talking with them, unless any of you are rather skilled with words."

He starts for the old door, waiting for a response and preferably everyone to obviously have their hands away from weapons. If there's a crack in the door, he tries to peek through it to see just how many guards are out there.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 25, 2011)

_It figures it comes to this.  Us being arrested.  At least they want us alive for some reason. _Ern shakes her head and starts gathering her equipment. She tries to keep a small wisper, hoping not to be overheard from outside.
"I agree, we should listen.  However, I also feel the fact we have the crown should be revealed soon.  I hate doing so, but it could be used to keep us out of jail.  That, or the knowledge of Vester's Lair.  Those are two key pieces of information that could keep us alive.  I vote for Vester's Lair personally.  The crown seems too important to reveal right now."

"As for skillfulness in words, I have enough knowledge of nobles and lying to assist a little, but probably not enough to calm them down."

Once she got everything ready, her crossbow tied to her backpack, she also gathers by the exit. 

OCC: +4 Diplomacy, no ranks.  Also changing speaking color, as it was getting to hard of the eyes.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 25, 2011)

"So did Aver betray us or the elder?" Trinham speculates aloud. "Not that it really matters."

Trinham ponders what to do about Moggins. In the end he decides to keep Moggins with him. There were just too many things that could go wrong if he left him in the palace.

Trinham dons his backpack, puts Moggins on to his usual perch and waits until the others are ready.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2011)

"I can take them off, as I have other ways to defend myself, if it comes to that.  As for the crown, I will keep it on me, unless you want it Jareth.  Having it in the hands of an outside might bode worse for us, so if Tira wants to hold it, it might be better.  But, I will keep it if that is what you all wish..."

Mal then begins to take off his dragon gauntlets, preparing to head outside.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 26, 2011)

"Or we just got followed here, Trinham. It's not like we were inconspicuous on our walk through the city or particularly secretive about our destination," Jareth observes with a wry smile. _But if that coward did betray us to save his own skin, my chain will be around his throat at the next opportunity._

Looking sidelong to Mal, Jareth says "Keep the crown on you, but don't reveal it just yet, if it can be avoided. We may need it as a bargaining chip. And perhaps even sooner rather than later.

"Oh, and Ernestine, I think we should avoid lying to them. Keeping things a little hidden or close to the vest is one thing, but outright lying really won't help our cause."

Looking around and seeing everyone more-or-less disarmed at this point (or at least not holding and brandishing weapons), Jareth takes a deep breath and steels himself. He gives everyone a quick nod, then calls out loudly "Peace was our intention since our entrance into the forest. We came to talk, not to fight. Now I'm going to slowly open the door. You will see no weapons raised among the five of us in here. We wish for parley, not bloodshed." As he finishes, Jareth does as he said he would and begins slowly inching the door open. Even as his body tenses up, his mind stays calm, the product of training and recent experience. Come to think of it, he may well have been more jittery just before the battle back at Harkon Manner... A true wonder how far one can come in such a short time.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

The group exits the old palace one at a time. All save for Moggins that is.

The cat watches from a window ledge as his master and the others approach a heavily armed elven party. In his head Trinham can feel the cats feelings due to their empathic link. A tiny bit scared topped with a bunch of determination. Moggins will be ready should he be needed.

________________________________________

The group sees almost twenty elven warriors all armed and armored as if they where expecting battle. And one elf dressed in long elegant robes and a mantle that puts a large star shape over his chest. The obvious elder actually has small lines about his eyes and thinning hair that while not gray has lost the luster of youth. 

"Elder Dorimir I..." 

"Silence girl!" the robed elf snaps as Tira starts to speak. "Bind them and put them with the other." he says before turning away.

Each of your hands are tied behind you with a lead from your hands leading to the waste of the next person in line. A gag is tied around your mouth and after everyone is bound a Warden brings Aver up to add him to the line. The elf is bound like the rest of you and tries to give you an "I'm sorry." look before being turned around to face the front.

Everyone's weapons and equipment is fitted into a single bag carried by one of the guards. Oddly the bag doesn't look heavy for all the weapons, packs, and items in it. Your gear wasn't searched so the crown was not found among Malaroc's things.

Once everyone is ready the Warden's march the group off towards the largest building in the city. A palace of towers rises before you hundreds of feet in the air as you are herded deeper into Tirol.

Once inside the building you are taken up a long flight of steps. Halfway up your gags are removed so you can breath easier. And as you gasp for breath you have a moment to address those who guard you.

OCC: Sorry for all the delays I had wanted to set this all for a big post day on our three year anniversary but will just post as I can. Please post up your characters thoughts or if you want to try and address a question tp a giard go ahead. I will be updating again WED night with the rest of this "trip" and the surprise at the end.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 27, 2011)

Jareth is not particularly surprised at this turn of events, though Aver actually being around and not having simply ran away is just a little surprising. He reluctantly surrenders his chain and doesn't resist as the guards bind his hands. He even doesn't resist when they gag him... the second time in certainly as many months one of the damnable things had covered his mouth. He is secretly quite pleased that the elves don't search Malaroc and therefore don't find the crown.

_Damn fools, these elves. Still, being held in a form of prison is better than immediately becoming pincushions._

His manner while walking, even with his hands bound before him, is as stately as can be. Perhaps it is a portion of his youth surfacing, when he was instructed in the manners of a nobleman, or perhaps it is the gravity of the situation and his apparent (and newfound) position of leadership (that admittedly, he would prefer not to have). Regardless, Jareth remains well-composed and calm as the group is led through the city and into one of the towers.

When the gags are removed, much to Jareth's relief and comfort, he continues to merely follow the guards leading the party, head held high and green eyes perfectly calm.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

_"Ci taesalia eis jhoji ei Bon'Dradi."_ One of the guards says using his chin to point at Jareth. _"Sher ci'm olia cestal cyrn por ci tysti shia ei mojaer-tal?"
_
_"Cer!"_ the leader says back over his shoulder to the guard.

[sblock=Elven]
-He certainly acts like a Knight Blade.

-But he's only human how did he come by a mercy-blade?

-Quiet! [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2011)

Mal can only roll his eyes at the turn of events.  He watches the guards, and their weapons as they bind the group and lead them away.  His fascination with their weaponry finds him a bit confused, as he should be worried about his life.  But he is not.

Somehow, he knows that this is not the end, for if it were, they would have already been besieged.  Instead, he merely comments, right before being gagged, "Hey Jareth, does this seem familiar?"

As the group is lead away, he inspects the route they take, along with any bystanders that seem to be more curious than they should, for future reference.  Luckily, the walk is not a long one, and not off some deep ridge, so he takes a full breath when the gag is removed.

Seeing the dignity that Jareth seems to hold about him, Mal can only wonder what was going through his mind at a time like this.  He keeps his mouth shut, as his temptation to cause havoc in this elven town rises...


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2011)

Although Trinham fully intended to take Moggins with him. Moggins has always been his own cat and does what he likes. Still he is worried about him and keeps checking their shared link to make sure he is alright.

Trinham does exactly as he is told by the elves and does not resist when they bind and gag him. That does not mean he isn't surprised when Aver is brought out _Now that is a surprise._ he thinks to himself. However, when his gag is removed he keeps quite and lets Jareth do the talking.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ern smiled a little bit at Jareth's  comment, but said nothing as she is bound and gagged.  On the journey to wherever they were going, she looked around, marveling at the architecture of the buildings.  She also was quite surprised to see Aver joined in, and was somewhat relieved that he may not be a traitor.  

_Speaking of which, what exactly are our crimes?  Last I thought, walking into a city is hardly a crime.  Although we are enemies in their home, so I guess that could be it. _

Once the gag is removed, she breaths in heavily, not used to such a strained march.  After hearing the guards speak, she opens her mouth to ask a question. However, noticing that everyone else is silent, she closes it, thinking hard. _Knowledge is power, and Information a weapon.  If I can figure out anything that can help us, we might be able to argue our case better!  _


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

The trip to the top of the tower is taxing (without hands to help even more so). Everyone is gasping for air and glad when the stairs stop and only a large double door stands before the group.

Without comment or ceremony the guards lead the group through the double doors to a large rounded chamber with a sunken area full of pillows and couches. Draped doorways line the circular wall and the place is lit by silver candle scones set up everywhere. Tapestries decorate the walls and fine furnishings are in abundance. 

To tired to put up much of a fight the guards undo the groups bindings and leave them to stand in the room in wonder. 

"Whose there?" a gruff male voice comes from behind one of the curtained doorways before a tall man walks out. His hair is unruly and long. The start of an uncombed beard only a few weeks in growing is on his face but it seems out of place. His bone structure suggests almost an elven heritage but his thick limbs and facial hair speak of...

"Jareth? Is that you?" the man asks.

"Tharivol," Jareth says unquestioningly knowing his former teacher anywhere.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 28, 2011)

Jareth takes a few steps towards his old teacher, a smile forming on his face. "It's good to see you, teacher, though I wish it were under different circumstances. Nevertheless, a reunion of old friends is something to be glad of," he says, smile now full-fledged as he walks closer. He gives his mentor a short, though formal, bow.

"Everyone, this is the man we came to save. Now how we're going to go about that... is another story. But please, introduce yourselves. Then we should talk about how to proceed."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

With a small bow Ern spoke up "I am Ernestine Thankirk, summoner.  I am glad that we came here in time."  Once the introductions are complete, Ern wonders around the area, taking in the sights of this...Prision? She heads over to Tira before asking "Tira, is this supposed to be a jail cell?  Because this is _not_ what I had in mind for us."

She then goes over to the windows, and pulls back all the tapestries and hangings, looking for anything that can be used to escape.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2011)

"I am Mal, a weaponsmith by trade."  Not wanting to say more, Mal instead looks around the room, getting an idea for exits, hiding places, and such.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Trinham is not built for climbing so many stairs. Even though the last few weeks have made him fitter than he has ever been in his life, he still has a lot of weight to lift up them. Worse than that, every time he tries to stop and get his breath back, he is either pull by the rope in front or pushed from behind. By the time the elves let them stop, all he can do is fall to the the floor panting. He does not even feel the guards removing his bindings.

By the time Trinham has recovered his breath, the others have all made their introductions. Standing he offers his outstretched hand to Tharivol and says "Trinham Woods sir. Spell caster come fighter." Now Trinham knows his manners and is usually very polite. However, he is still a farm boy at heart and he is hungry. So he blurts out "I don't supposed you have anything to eat, I'm starving."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

With a look of wonder at the group Tharivol looks a little dismayed as introductions are made. He comes out of his slight shock when Ern calls out to Tira and the young half-elven woman (who hasn't moved a muscle since Tharivol stepped into the room) replies, "I... I'm not sure what this is."
 
"Well if this is what passes for a prison I'm sorry I spent so much time trying not to get caught," Aver laughs as he too explores the circular room. 

Letting go of Trinham's hand Tharivol nods to a table where a silver cistern and cups can be seen. "There is some fruit and wine there please help yourself." he says staring at Tira across the room as he speaks. The girl looks at the floor and Tharivol takes an involuntary step towards her before gathering his wits and shaking his head and blinking.

"What?... What did you say about saving me, Jareth?" he says turning to the man who was his student not so long ago. "I am not a captive in the sense you may believe. Oh I can not leave that much is true, but I have chosen to die to protect the Nandirly."

"What!?" Tira cries out leaping towards the two men. "But the charges and your trial? You are accused of passing on elven secrets to a non-elf, to Jareth."

"But I myself am a non-elf so their laws have no hold over me. A loop hole that the elders found most irritating. And the Treylor ambassador did not accept." he looks gravely at Jareth. "You should not have come here you should be with your mother and your sisters, they need you more than me. Why didn't you go to them? Why didn't..."

"Tharivol!" Tira says stepping between Jareth and his former teacher. "Why is there to be a trial and why do you act as if you have already been found guilty."

Taking Tira's hands in his own the half-elf lets out a small sigh. "Because I have already been found guilty but not of the crimes I am accused of. They are a reason for the people to hear. A reason they can understand. I am to be executed for being born a half-elf. My death will prevent the invasion of the Treylor into The Five Kingdoms. My death will stop the Treylor from coming here and killing all the Nandirly for what they call their perverse tainting of true elven blood."

Tears fill Tira's eyes and Tharivol kisses her hands whispering, "I'm sorry." 

"But why... I mean how do the Treylor even know about you? How could they." Tira asks dropping her hands and hugging herself.

"I... I don't know," Tharivol says obviously lying. He looks to Jareth for help but Tira cheeks tear streaked and resolve filling her features speaks up.

"You mean..." she looks into his eyes and it dons on her what is happening. "No, no, no..."

Taking Tira into his arms he holds her tight. He looks over her red curls at Jareth.  "The Treylor learned of what transpired between your father and Tira's mother. They didn't know, they can't know! That I wasn't the child born of that union. As far as the Treylor are concerned there is but one half-elf in the world and 'the abomination' as they call it is about to be put to death."

*"Gwaff!" *Aver snorts from the table a cup of wine in hand. "One half-elf in the world my right..., um" he stops looking at the women in the room.

 "I have sired seven or is that eight now?" he shrugs, "half-bastards this decade alone. Lost count about twenty years ago, human women are so, so...um." he looks into his cup.

"My oldest boy he lives not to far from Harkon. In a little village called Rem."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 1, 2011)

Jareth takes a seat as the news almost knocks the wind out of him. "So there's some of that nobility you were trying to teach me, years ago. And I think I'm finally starting to understand it," he mutters. He looks up again after a deep breath.

"Now don't take this as an excuse to prevent a tragedy, my friend, but the Treylor are using this lineage business as a cover, a smokescreen. They intend to invade no matter what to recover... something. A crown. A relic stolen from them by Vester's Reavers and hidden in these lands. We know because... well, let's just say we have good information sources," He stands up and rolls his shoulders. "We may have a way to avert your execution and the war, if we play our cards right. The Treylor can't be stupid enough to believe one child, or even a hundred, is cause enough to invade and sacrifice hundreds if not thousands of their people. The events at Harkon Manor demonstrated the resolve of my people. Oh, which reminds me, I have something for you. A gift from your mother," Jareth says, voice trailing off. "Or at least I would, had the guards not taken my backpack..."

[sblock=OOC]
Since you said they didn't search us thoroughly, I'm assuming I've still got the cloak.

And did they search me thoroughly enough to find my boot knife? I would've surrendered my chain, but made no effort to reveal a hidden weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				DM said:
			
		

> Everyone's weapons and  equipment is fitted into a single bag carried by one of the guards.  Oddly the bag doesn't look heavy for all the weapons, packs, and items  in it.





You wouldn't be allowed to keep your backpacks. Or spell component pouches or items in belt pouches. You could have the knife as no one was frisked. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ern also is slightly surprised at what is transpiring.  She simply stands there, wrapping her head around the situation. She tries not to flinch when Jareth mentions the Reavers.  Once he is done, Ern pipes in

"So you are going to be executed for being a half-elf?  That seems, I dunno, odd?  If they let you live this long, and you are finally being tried, it seems like they really are reaching for this.  Besides, as Aver so bluntly put it, I am sure there are more than just those present."  Ern says.

She takes a walk around the room one last time before asking randomly "Anyone have a small bag? Or a pocket that we can rip off?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2011)

As soon as Tharivol mentions that their is food on the table, Trinham heads over and starts to eat some of the fruit. He has been on half rations for a long time and needs to keep his wits about him, so will not partake of the wine. But will drink water if he can find any.

Trinham listens to the conversation between the old friends and, after finishing the peach he is eating he, uncharacteristically, says "So the Treylor have conned the Nandirly into believing they are purifying the race by eliminating Janeth's father's love-child", Trinham give a look of apology to Janeth, "when in fact they want to enter Nandirly lands in order to recover their crown. So are any of the elders wise enough to believe the truth when they hear it?" At this point Trinham turns bright red and takes a bite out of an apple to hide his embarrassment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

"I didn't... Aver what have you done?" Tharivol says bewildered. "No if this is true wouldn't the Treylor know? They have powerful wizards and priest among their leaders."

To Ern he answers but keeps his eyes on Tira. "I was to be an example. That the Treylor will not tolerate the mixing of human and elven blood, or the teaching of elven ways to humans." When the woman asks for a small pouch he says that a few empty spice pouches are near the wine. 

"A crown Jareth? Stolen by Vester's Reavers and brought here? I know nothing about this but I haven't had many visitors since my fate was decided. They locked me away here to make my last days as comfortable as possible. The trial is like I said, for the people, even though the verdict has already been decided."

"We can stop the trial! The crown Jareth! We show it to the elders and tell them that Vester plotted to have the Treylor invade. The Treylor need to be told but how?"

"The ambassador," Tharivol says simple. "But he must not see you Tira. Or hear of Aver's indiscretions. You are not sure that the crown truly is the key to stopping the invasion. What if you are wrong."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 2, 2011)

"If we are wrong, then nothing changes.  I only see that something good can come of this."

Mal sits, watching the others talk, but keeping his wits about him.  Turning to Aver, he asks, "So what happened?  How did they catch you so easily?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

"Ol' Elder Dorimir acted like he was interested in helping and told me to follow him. We go out to the grounds of his estate and before we get to the gate he has calls his guards down on me." Aver says indulgence in his voice and he rubs a spot on his hip that must have gotten bruised in that altercation.

"I thought he would be the best elf to go to seeing as how he is always calling for more integration in the world and all."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2011)

"And this is why I do not like politics, and nobles especially.  They always seek what is in their best interests. They care not for their common man. " Ern sighs, going over to the spice pouches and pocketing one.  Ern then takes a candle from the wall, blows it out, and also pockets it.   She takes one look at the wine again before pouring some into a glass.  She drains it in a single gulp, pours herself another, and continues.

"I mean, who in the Nine Hells cares who teaches what to whom?  Knowledge is meant to be shared, not kept secret.  How else are powerful wizards going to learn their spells?  Killing each other and stealing their spell books?  Contracting powerful devils and binding their service to them?  The fact that the Treylor are demanding such a sacrifice pisses me off.  I feel obligated to free you just to shove it in the Treylor's faces. Think they so high and mighty... " the rest is unintelligible as Ernestine switches to a gutteral languages.  

Finally, she stops to say "I say we go rub it in the Treylor's fa...Go speak to the ambassador as well.  With what we know, we should be able to at least delay the final sentencing.  We can slip out of here, over turn that ruling, and get you out of here."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 2, 2011)

Trinham has almost recovered from his embarrassment and, incidentally, finished his apple.  While looking for another titbit he says "That's all very well but is there an elder who is wise enough to actually put aside his own self interest by listening to us and giving us access to the ambassador. Obviously Elder Dorimir is not the man.

Even then, how do we save the Treylor face. Their whole strategy with the Nandirly is based on cleaning the blood taint."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 2, 2011)

Jareth listens to the concerns raised by the others and their ideas. "First things first, we need to use our leverage with the crown. Even if our information is not entirely accurate, we're quite sure it is an important item to the Treylor. We may be able to trade it for your exile... Or, if there's a potent illusionist in this city, they may still be able to have your 'execution' while really granting you exile. And thereby save face," the young man chuckles, giving Trinham a glance and a nod.

"And it may be good to at least question the ambassador as to whether the Treylor really would invade simply because of a few half-bloods. Speaking hypothetically, we could also increase the number and gauge the reaction to the spread of the so-called 'taint.'"

He gives a sidelong look to Ernestine. "And that little speech of yours concerning sharing knowledge... Keep that in mind. It might be useful to convince some people. Just don't touch any more wine until we're sure it won't be needed," he says, with a joking tone concerning the wine.

"But that brings us back to how can we gain an audience with the ambassador. Perhaps, seeing as you are a voluntary prisoner, you might be able to request such a thing?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 4, 2011)

Replying to Jareth, Trinham says "Well that seems to take care of Tharivol but what about the duke and the invasion of the human lands. If they no longer need to attack the Nandirly, will they  now go home, Also, was the attack on Harkon Manor simply because they were trying to get the elven woods? Jareth, I know your primary purpose is to rescue Tharivol. But, we need to remember that we are also representatives of the Five Kingdoms."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 4, 2011)

"While that's connected, remember it is a different matter. The Treylor are supposedly invading to get their stolen relic back. It was brought here and the Five Kingdoms just happened to be in the way. Or at least that's the story we were told.

"Their purpose in attacking Harkon may be what you guessed... and we certainly know the results. Human forces fought, killed and defeated the Treylor. Judging by how hard they're crusading on this diversion, I don't think they're the type to ignore or forget something like that. We can try to parley the crown for peace all around, but I seriously doubt they would agree to that.

"And Trinham, it's precisely because I _do_ remember we represent our people here that I insisted we use as little subterfuge as possible."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 4, 2011)

"You know, Vester will not take lightly to our taking the crown back from him, dispatching of his minions, and bringing the crown back to its rightful place.  The elves should know this as well, just in case."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2011)

"I agree.  Vester will not take it laying down.  We killed one of his own students.  I would not be surprised if he suddenly shows up suddenly." Ernestine says, setting down the now empty wine glass.  How long has it been since she last drank it?  It tasted soooo good.  She really just wanted to drink about 2 more glasses and fall asleep on the couch.

But alas, work needs to be done.  Once they get out of here.  "Maybe if they knew you guys are from Harkon Manor, they might take you slightly more serious.  It seems though that getting out is our first priority though, before anything else.  As I doubt we will have any chance of meeting the ambassador tonight.  We should petition to meet with them first thing tomorrow."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 5, 2011)

At the mention of an annoyed Vester showing up, Trinham turns pale and the piece of apply that he is eating goes down the wrong way. This causes him to start coughing and chocking. Taking a big gulp of water, manages to get his breathing back under control and mutters "Sorry"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

"Wait," Tharivol says confused. "What does the old dragon Vester have to do with any of this? I know the history and how he was driven out by the Nandirly but what does this have to do with the Treylor invasion."

<DM assumes someone will fill him in.>

After hearing the tale it sends Tharivol in a state of quietness, until. "I... I have a lot to think on. And it looks like no evening meal will be coming, it is long past due. I suspect they are still wandering what to do with all of you. Please there are plenty of extra beds. Let us see to this in the morning."

<DM assumes everyone takes a rest after their long walk in the woods.>

In the morning their is no change to the little bit of food on the table. "No breakfast either? They are truly not sure what to do then." Tharivol says with a half grin. "They will bring food sometime they won't let us starve."

Sure enough a little before noon a group of elves enter the room bearing food, water, and wine. They are accompanied by a dozen stern faced Wardens with spears in hand. They clear a space from the table to the door holding the group at bay with sharp gestures.

The food-bearers give the group a mix of odd looks. To some this is the first time they have every seen a human.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moggins - The Previous Night*

Moggins quickly becomes bored with the place where he has been left behind by his master and his friends and decides to go exploring. Originally the decision was based on him finding something to eat but has he starts to become curious about the elven city. Thinking about it he realises two things. One; he has actually become more curious since associating with his master. Two; he has actually started thinking about things.

Shaking his head to clear the alien thoughts, Moggins starts creeping round the city. He has no particular destination in mind as he can tell his master is OK, apart from one brief shock that is. But there again, Moggins knows that his master shocks easily. Mogings doesn not actually get very far with his exploration. Firstly he has to keep out of sight so he is not discovered. More importantly, there are all sorts of interesting and exotic smalls to investigate. At one stage he comes across the scent of a fat, juicy rat and in next to no time Moggins is enjoying the best meal he has had in quite some time.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 7, 2011)

Jareth takes one of the offered beds, though his night is not a peaceful one. His sleep is troubled by twisted thoughts and visions of what has gone on and what is to come. A mass execution? War with both Treylor and Nandirly? His dreaming mind brings to the surface fears he would never acknowledge, regardless of how far-fetched they may be.

In the morning, he rises slowly, mind still reeling from his miserable dreams. He speaks little during the morning, performing his exercises and meditation in quiet.

When the food-bearers and their guards arrive, Jareth stands at the front of the group as they stand at a slight distance. The young man stands at ease, not caring one whit about the spears pointed at him and his allies. He calmly says "I know some of you are sure to speak Common, so please listen. Tell your superiors armed guards will not be needed. We are not here to cause trouble."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 8, 2011)

After everyone starts heading to bad, Ernestine helps herself to some of the snacks, and some water before staring longingly at the wine.  However, she had to be at the top of her game still, so the light buzz she felt after drinking what she did was all that she got tonight.

Finally sleeping in a bed was not as great as she first thought.  Ern had developed the odd habit of sleeping on her side, and finding that right spot took about 20 minutes.  However, after finally laying on her back, and running through the spells she had selected, she finally drifted off to sleep.

The morning came, and Ernestine had not appeared from her room.  In fact she had been sleeping for so long that it was nearly lunch when she finally showed up, groggy and asking"Where food?".  When no one answered, she headed back into her room, and when the lunch appeared finally she returned outside only to be staring down the pikes.  She shrugs, and starts helping herself.  She smiles to the onlookers who stare at her, used to being looked at oddly.

Once Jareth says they are not here to cause trouble Ernestine pipes up, in Elven "Also, is there any chance I can use a bath?  I have not had a decent one in a month!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Trinham turns in at the same time as the others and has no trouble falling asleep. In fact he has a good night sleep. Apart, that is, from time he wakes up screaming dreaming of a huge green dragon bearing down on him, jaws open ready to breath. Getting himself under control, Trinham quickly falls back to sleep but wakes at sunrise. Being in the army has certainly effected his sleep cycle. Trinham stays in bed another half hour or so  but fails to get back over and finally giving up trying and goes in search of breakfast.

Arriving in the main room, Trinham is disappointed to find that there is only left over fruit and waits around, despondently, until the others surface. Given Ernestine comments of the previous evening and his own nightmare, Trinham decides that he best prepare for the eventual encounter by finding out the strengths and, more importantly, the weaknesses of green dragons. Trinham has no illusions that he will survive such an encounter but he wants to make as good a showing as possible. Trinham spends the morning waiting for breakfast and questioning those present to find out what they know about green dragons.

Finally, food arrives and Trinham politely waits for the servers to move away from the table before going and tucking in.

Meanwhile Moggins has spent a great night investigating all of the interesting smells of the elven city. Finally just as dawn lights up the eastern sky, he finds a, well hidden, spot near the foot of Trinham's tower, curls up and goes to sleep.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 8, 2011)

Mal had taken the night to look out of the windows, partly to get his mind off of the enclosed room and also to get an idea of the layout of the town from a higher perspective.  Checking the lock, he is a bit surprised to find that the windows are unlocked.  Enticed to start crawling the walls on the outside, he thinks better on it and closes the window, staying put.

The night passes slowly, as well as the morning.  When the doors open, and food is finally brought in, he ignores the threatening gestures from the elves.  They didn't know any better, thinking that humans were the enemy.  

Jareth speaks to them, and wonders just what they will say and what will happen next...


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

The rest of the day goes by with only one more visit to bring in more food, hot water and towels. As the group contemplates escape and the night tarries on, Tharivol cautions against any rash actions as they can't be undone.

Aver pipes in, "Plus elves are a long lived race. For us it isn't nothing to take a week or more to make a decision. But maybe you should remind the food bearers you aren't elven and that may get the attention of someone in charge." he says with a shrug. He hasn't complained once since his "captivity" almost as if he is enjoying his stay so far.


OCC: Due to my on again/off again internet problems moving things along.

_______________________________________________________

It is two days after their capture when the group is finally visited by someone other than food bearers and guards with spears. Two visitors actually...

The first elf is dark haired and wears a simple outfit of breeches, shirt, and vest. His long ears and pointed features are all that make him unable to fit in any common room found in Pesh. He wears a smile when he enters and makes introductions.

"I am Elder Tyion," he says with a small nod and heavily accented common. "I am currently the..."

_{{ Shi cali sai myl sai saes ail saes cysordi jhalendri? }} _the second elf says in half shock. 

_{{ Air shr shi thas aeros Eistaradys. }}_ Elder Tyion replies in elven.

With a nod the second elf, dressed in white robes and sandals, looks uneasily at the group. When his eyes fall on Tira he bursts out...

_{{ Shar air sor? Cyrn air saesi sai car-tael caesi? }}_
_
{{ Shi eir aeri Eistaradys. }}_ Elder Tyion says raising an hand his voice calm. Tharivol steps up in front of Tira protectively and gives the robed elf an evil glare.

"Please everyone be at ease. There is much to discuss and much more to resolve. First is how did all of you come to be here? How is it you walked right into Tirol?"

The Eistaradys just stands glaring hard visibly biting his tongue.

Tira looks first to Tharivol and then Jareth but doesn't speak.

[sblock=Elven translation]
We have to speak to them in their horrible language?

It would be far easier Ambassador.

What is this? How is there two half-men here?

Be at ease Ambassador
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernestine was NOT thrilled when the guards brought hot water and towels to use. However, it was better than nothing  She took one of the bowls to her room, along with a couple of towels  and some fruit, and locked the door behind her.  She did not appear till later that night, her hair still wet from cleaning it out.  The towels were covered in grime, dirt, dust, and blood.  However, she looked alot prettier, now that she was not covered in grime.  If only her clothes weren't covered in blood.  When they came for the water the next day, she apologized for the towels, but thanked them for the opportunity for the bath, in elven.

When the two elves finally appeared, she caught the name of the Elder, but as he was interrupted by the Ambassador (who she had a gut feeling was the Treylor's ambassador.  Things were going to plan then), she failed to find out what he is currently.  _Hopefully my memory does not fail me now._
She figured to let someone else do the talking, although she was ready for instructions on passage through the Ways.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2011)

Jareth’s curiosity is piqued as the two different elves enter. He approaches and stands before them at ease. He raises a cautious hand as his friend steps in front of his half-sister, as if to say _“Calm down.”_

Once the two elves finish speaking to each other and address the group, Jareth opens with a courtly bow. “{ { Ais air shyr vaeri si Eistaradys, shi tal tylaesi ail sor maes. Eilyraes os tia tystalol tal salari os vaerylaer sai syri shai talyr ialaesal os jhalendri. 

“Eir thys os cerol, Aelaes Tyion, shi salaelaer caesi syl si Var os si Paer, shaelaer si thysaer. Ei codael varandri or os eilol Vester’s tali jhaer iar or thys si tylal eil ailai si shyr baes caesi. Thys sar vyl, shi shaesi eirdi sai shar. Shi tael baeraes poraeraes bys sai tari thaes eistyl os vaedi. Os ailael shar tysi sai myrn shi cali bai vaeryl sai codi, bys aelael sai shi mes tyr baendrys. } }”

He looks calmly to each of the two elves and gives them a nod, then looks to the three people he _knows_ speak Elven (Tharivol, Ernestine and Tira). “One of you won’t mind translating, I assume?”

[sblock=Elven]
If it would please the Ambassador, we can converse in this speech. Another of my companions can translate your responses to those who cannot understand your language.

As for your questions, Elder Tyion, we traveled here through the Paths of the Dead, beneath the forest. A hidden passage out of ancient Vester’s cave let us out from the mountain and into the woods near here. From that point, we were able to walk. We meant neither disrespect nor to cause fear among your people. Our intent was more to show we have no reason to hide, nor even to be such cold neighbors.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

"I have no problems doing it." Ern pipes up, and starts translating for the rest of the group.  Her mastery of languages shows, as her Elven to Common Translation is mostly accurate, even for a human.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 13, 2011)

Sitting around with nothing to do but eat and sleep used to be Trinham's idea of a good time. However, the time he has spent in the irregulars has somehow changed him and he quickly becomes bored. Apathetically ferreting about the common living room, he comes across a small pile of books. Unfortunately most of them are in elvish but there are a couple in the common tongue. Even better, one of them seems to be about the more obscure theories of sorcery. Although it is very heavy going, Trinham spends the best part of the wait trying to puzzle it out.

When the elven visitors arrive, Trinham has no idea how to act, so he simply follows Tira's lead. He also leaves all the talking to Jareth.

Meanwhile Moggins spends the nights hunting and the days sleeping; for him lazing around with nothing to do but eat and sleep is a good time.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

The ambassador cringes as he hears the humans speaking elven. 

"I think common would be for the best," Elder Tyion says looking at the ambassador. "But thank you."

He looks to the group and ponders Jareth's response. "How is it you know about Vester and the Ways of the Dead?" he asks then looks at Tira. "It was you then, wasn't it?"

"They came to save me." Tharivol says still protecting Tira. "They did not know, could not have known, that I didn't wish to be saved."

"Yes you were to be excuted and there was to no more half breeds in this world..." the ambassador starts to say but is interrupted by Aver.

"Gwaff! That's a laugh," the elf says lounging on a chair.

The ambassador looks to the elf questioningly but Aver says nothing else as he sits smiling at the ambassador. Ignoring Aver the elf continues.

"You have lied to me about how deeply you Nandirly have betrayed your people. You have lied, and not only is there probably more than these two half-breeds running loose, there is a non-elven Bon'Dradi standing before me speaking fluent elven. The purist will not stand for hearing this. They will redouble their efforts to purge these lands. To make sure that elven blood stays pure, that elven knowledge stays where it belongs. I'm sorry there is nothing I can do in light of this new evidence. The invasion will not, can not be halted because of this." he says with a wave of his hand towards the group. He turns making ready to leave.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 14, 2011)

Jareth's eyes go from neutral-but-cautious to hard and cold before the ambassador finishes his first sentence. Looking first to the Elder, Jareth says "My sister guided us through the Ways, but she did not tell us their history. That came from another, one who knows the truth of them better than any elf alive, I'd wager."

Then Jareth turns his icy gaze to the ambassador. "I had wished we could discuss this civilly, Ambassador, rather than hurl insults and threats at one another. My hope in coming here was to save my friend and teacher, and perhaps show the elven people they need not hoard knowledge like a miser with his gold. This absurd posturing over a perceived insult, one caused by the emotions and actions of different people than the ones you seek to wipe out, is precisely that - absurd. I believe there is a far deeper root than what you have presented.

"I already said we went through the Ways of the Dead. Would it surprise you to know Vester's Reavers had returned to the green dragon's lair? They had something with them, something of Elven origin. Something, we were told, precisely of Treylor origin. Something for which you were willing to start a war. And it is also something we retrieved from them and would happily return to its rightful owners if such a thing were to avert a war.

"Of course, if our information is wrong, then there would be no need to return this item, as it would not avert war. And if the invasion cannot be stopped because people give in to their impulses and emotions, nor accept that others give in to theirs, then there is no need for Tharivol or Tira to be executed to avert said invasion. 

"And Ambassador, I believe it should be obvious that any campaign against the Nandirly will go through human lands. Even now, the Five Kingdoms assemble their armies to meet you in battle, should it come to that. An expedition force was routed not two weeks ago at Harkon Manor by an assemblage of peasants in a field. Your invasion will be met with far more force than the simple conscripts and volunteers could manage and the losses for your people will be far more costly."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ernestine also spoke up, her voice surprisingly calm "Ambassador, as my friend here has mentioned, we have come in peace.  We have been cooperating with the guards, humbly waiting your arrival.  The least you can do is here us out.  Dismissing us is only showing how determined you are at keeping the war going.  We are asking simply to be heard, in an effort to prevent the loss of life between all parties involved."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 15, 2011)

Trinham is not really built for standing around and his legs and back soon start to ache. However, he would sooner fall over in a dead faint than insult the elves by sitting when they are standing. Instead he stands at parade at-ease and suffers in silence.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"What is all this you are saying? Is Vester planning a return?" Elder Tyion asks shocked.

"Expedition force? Of Treylor soldiers? I know nothing of this, you li..." The ambassador says turning but can see in Jareth's demeanor he is not lying.  "And how do you know of Vester's Reavers? I am unaware they have returned or stolen anything from the Treylor. Where is your proof?"

The ambassador stops composing himself. "I am sorry it is just that I truly wanted to avert the upcoming war. And from the senate I have not received word in a long time. So I may not be as up to date on events as I would wish to be. But my last missive stated that the war can be diverted if the half-elf Tharivol was put to death and all contact between humans and elves was halted. Even the human High King new this and said he would send forces to find the half-elf to also save everyone from needless bloodshed."

"But Tharivol is not the only half-elf in the world I..." Elder Tyion starts to say before Aver cuts him off.

"Not by a long shot, HA!" the elf quips.

"Are you saying bon'dradi that the reason given was not the true purpose of the Treylor's plan to invade us?" he asks after giving Aver a hard look. "And there is another key to stopping this war?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 15, 2011)

"Yes.  There is another key to helping to avoid this war.  But Vester will soon know that we have taken that key from his Reavers.  His own followers were slain, by our hands, for their treachery.  You see, even though you may not like our kind, I have no qualms with you.  I have even taken a vow to return this item to you, so that this war may yet be averted."

Mal looks to each of the men, before continuing.  "The crown was coveted by Vester.  He has enemies as well, one of whom is the one I serve.  She knew of his actions and sent me, along with those that you see here, to right this wrong.  We are attempting to do that, but have obviously met with your resistance.  Bring your best mage, cast a spell that can only cause me to tell the truth, and you will hear for your own amusement the same story I tell now."

"Or we can all stop wasting precious time that Vester now holds and prepare to end this war and set our sights on Vester.  He is the real threat, and will not take likely to our actions."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 16, 2011)

Jareth pauses, gaze softening. "Then it would seem you were also led astray, Ambassador. A force of Treylor soldiers, numbering at least ten-score, if memory serves, went through human lands and were going to attempt an attack on Harkon Manor. It also appeared they were receiving aid from a group of humans... but that is neither here nor there for this conversation.

"As for our proof, you have the eyewitness accounts of my entire company. As my colleague suggested, you can place us under truth-magic. What we say will not change. We can also lead you to his lair in the mountain. And there is the matter of the crown itself, which we retrieved. If you want verification, I suggest you contact your Senate, Ambassador. 

"And while you do that, I would greatly appreciate if you would make an inquiry on my behalf - the name of the person who ordered the execution of the human ambassador to your people, Lord Hugo Kyras."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

"Vester does hate the Nandirly enough to wish to start a war, but what are you saying he has done? What has he stolen that could do such a thing? Where is it now?" Elder Tyion asks the group.

"Lord Kyras," the ambassador mumbles. "I knew Lord Kyras he was a friend and we talked, argued really, long into the mornings before he was murdered. You remind me... wait. Wait!" he steps near Tharivol and Tira. 

Tharivol stands before him as the ambassador eyes him up and down a moment. Then he looks at Tira and his eyes widen in shock. "You," he says to the male half-elf. "You are not Hugo's child!"

Raising an unsteady hand he points accusingly at Tira who looks more worried than ever before. "It is you! By the Great Tree! It is you." His voice goes quieter as if defeated. "What have you done here? What have you done?"

"Ambassador," Elder Tyion asks worriedly. "Are you all right? I don't understand. Believe me I am sorry for having led you astray about who Lord Kyras true child was but what -?"

"Don't you see? She can bear off-spring, she can breed more of them." He says in awed shock as if the repercussions of what he has said have already been felt miles away in the lands of the Treylor. "Should they find out..." he stops as if to speak more would bring about the truth getting out.

"But the crown is why the Treylor are coming, not me or Tharivol. The crown can stop the invasion, stop anyone else from dying," Tira says as Tharivol tries to hush her. 

"People like my father," she looks to Jareth. "Our father."

"We found Vester's lair. Fought his Reavers. And we retrieved what they took from the Treylor. The dragon wants to kill all of the Nandirly, and it looks like he duped the Treylor into being his weapon," Aver pops in snidely.

"If that is true I ask again. Where is this item now?" Elder Tyion asks patiently. 

"Where's our stuff?" Aver asks in return.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry about my vagueness on who "they are" and what will happen should "they" find out. Having trouble digging up my notes. Think I wrote them a year or so ago - got to be around here somewhere. Chime in if you like. I will be giving a Treylor history/social and political seminar soon.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 17, 2011)

"Murdered!?" Jareth gasps, focus broken. The rest of the words barely register on him for a minute, his mind simply reeling at this revelation. _I... I always thought... execution, political... Not murder._ He staggers, clutching his head as he suddenly feels faint. _Who then? Wait. Other things... the war. Those answers *must* wait._

The rest of the words recently exchanged rush in on him. He looks up, mumbling an apology for his sudden shock, then regains his composure. "The importance of my sister's specific heritage pales in comparison to the importance of the war and the crown. As Aver hinted, if you return us our belongings and equipment, we can return the crown Vester stole."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ernestine spoke up and said "Forgive me asking, but why does it matter if there half elves exist?  There have surley been tales of elven women being courted by humans, and vice versa. And I am sure a half-elven man could produce more just as easily as a half elven women"


In her pause to draw breathe, she heard Tira speak.  It did not register at first what she said.  However, the words "our father" was all she needed to hear.  In that instant, when Jareth had said "Murdered!?", she realized at last who he was.  "Jareth Kyras? _Lord_ Jareth Kyras?!"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 17, 2011)

Jareth winces as his title is spoken aloud. "Yes. But please, don't use that title. I don't want it... I never wanted it." He heaves a sigh. Which is quickly followed by his brow furrowing.

"Wait... You say my full name as if it means something to you. Does it?" He partially turns to face Ernestine as he asks his question. His eyebrow rises sharply as his eyes regard her plainly.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ern looked affronted.  "Of course not.  I just finally reached the starting point of this race as it were.  I had no idea who you were until today, I swear it.  The last I heard of Lord Jareth Kyras was the news of your fathers return to Treylor.  Haden and Desnor told us when we..." Ernestine shut her mouth at once, realizing her slip up. _Oh crap.

_OCC: I need HM to confirm it, but the last event Ern would have heard about the Kryas would have been about 2 months ago, timeline wise.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 17, 2011)

Trinham is about to chip in with a confirmation, when Jareth mentions the attack on Harkon manor. Instead he takes a deep breath and keeps quite. The others seem to be doing alright on their own and don't need any help from an untutored farm boy. Instead he simply listens to the revelations, most of which he already knew.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Elder Tyion heads to the door and speaks to a guard there and then returns. "Your items have not been tampered with they will be here shortly." he says calmly. "While we wait I'm afraid that the name of Kyras is most unwelcome here in Tirol. So I would not use it if I were you."

"His father did nothing wrong short of being human," Tharivol burst out. 

"Exactly why it shouldn't be mentioned." 

"Hugo did nothing wrong indeed except get drawn into the Purist's schemes." the ambassador says sadly.

While the group waits the ambassador eyes up Jareth and Tira. "Nothing is known about the mating habits of half-men. But the Purist would play on peoples fears and a half-elven female would be more inclined to produce true. It is all irrelative as she should not exist. And if they get their way she will not."

He sighs and looks forlorn as if bringing up long lost arguments from years ago. "I have been fighting my whole career to keep the Purist from getting their way. They believe that elves should not have anything to do with any of the other races, that they are beneath us and only good as slaves. They believe the Nandirly a threat to all they stand for and that they never should have been allowed to leave the empire."

"When it was discovered that there existed a half-elf in the world the fought for it's immediate death. And that the Nandirly should return to the empire so no other indiscretions could be... _*ahem*_ well to stop the mingling of elves and humans. The emperor called for talks first"

"We needed to travel the lands of the humans to reach the Nandirly, so we took to negotiating passage. First with the Reygur. That was easy enough as they have a very easy price in gold to reach. Then when this went well we took to opening more talks, these with the High King himself in Siere. But the Purist didn't wish for trade or cultural exchanges only to reach the Nandirly and bring them home."

Looking amongst the group he sees some dour faces and says quickly. "Not all elves are like the Purist, and at the time the emperor was amendable to opening talks. Then after years of talks it finally happened. Word reached the empire of an elven princess seduced by a human lord and a half-man was born." He looks to Tira and Jareth sadly. "But that isn't the truth, Purist care little for truth and more for getting what they want. Lord Kyras did not seduce the elven princess it was in fact the other way around."

They ambassador is interrupted by the guards coming in bearing the magical bag with all the groups equipment. Elder Tyion takes and presents the bag to Aver who sets it down in the middle of everyone and starts passing out items.

OCC: Everyone has all their equipment back.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 20, 2011)

Jareth gives a wry half-smile at it is said his family name isn't well-liked here. "I expected as much. And I can't say I'm particularly proud of my family name, either."

He listens quietly as the ambassador speaks... _Huh... At least as divided as my own people._ Then the ambassador's last words strike Jareth again. He stands, staring at the ambassador and blinking blankly before simply staggering to a seat. "No... it couldn't be," he whispers, practically choking on the words.

_All this time? I... blamed him. For... for nothing? No! No, it can't be true! But... it must be. Why would this man lie? Damn you! Damn you, father! I'm sorry damnit!_ He collapses forward, face buried in his hands, silent tears running down his cheeks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

"It's ok Jareth. It's ok." Tharivol says putting an arm around the young man's shoulder. He looks up to the ambassador and demands. "What do you know of what happened? Last I talked to Lord Kyras he told me he had uncovered something but wasn't sure. You said he was your friend, he must had told you something."

The ambassador looks to the man his experssion honest and sincere. "Yes he was my friend. A human, Ha." he smiles thinking back. "It was I that helped him piece together the events that led up to his seduction. I came to find out he was charmed by powerful magics and then made to bed with Tira's mother. Before I could present my findings Lord Kyras was murdered. Oh, they say it was because of what he had done. They told everyone it was an execution of state but it was really murder, in his own rooms without a trail. And without Lord Kyras to show the aura's I had found..."

"Your mother and sisters are safe," he says hoping to bring up the man's spirit. "I have them hidden away in my home. Far from the city or any Purist. They are safe, Jareth."

"But what about the invasion? The reason the Treylor are willing to cut their way through The Five Kingdoms?" Aver asks. "You say they won't if the half-elf dies? But he isn't the only one you know. And what about the crown? Show him Malaroc."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 20, 2011)

Slowly, the young man’s hands come away from his newly-tear-stained face. The tears have stopped and anyone who can see his bright green (and now rather red) eyes can see the new and deadly resolve in them. He whispers, “I’m alright, my friend. I’m alright,” perhaps to reassure himself as much as Tharivol.

He slowly (and a little unsteadily) stands up again and faces the ambassador. “Forgive me, ambassador. I have wronged your people, thinking ill of them all for far too long. I hope you will do me the favor of helping determine who was responsible for my father’s murder and bringing them to justice.”

He takes a deep breath, steeling himself further. He steps over to Aver and takes his things. _Father… I have wronged you as well. But I cannot ask your forgiveness. Not yet._

He slips his chain shirt back over his head as he asks, “I also thank you for watching over my family… But you do not mention my older brother. I admit I fear a little to ask, but I must… Is he safe as well?”

With his armor back in place, he coils his weapon into a loop and hooks it to his belt. Then he pauses and removes it again. He takes a few steps towards the ambassador, holding out the coiled chain. “This, also, belongs to your people. A Bon’Dradi of the Treylor, one of the expeditionary force, saved my life by sacrificing his own. His last words were ‘jholi’selia’. I took his chain, for mine had been taken from me. If you can, please, find his family and return his weapon. It belongs to them, not me.”


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2011)

Trinham may come across as a country bumpkin but he is actually quite perceptive where people are concerned. As the ambassador related the sorry tale of Jareth's father, Trinham can see his friend becoming more and more upset. He is just about to go over and comfort him when Tharivol beat him to it. Instead he just gave Jareth a sympathetic smile.

While the others are getting their gear, Trinham timidly addresses the ambassador "Ambassador. I hope you don't mind me asking but in your negotiations with the humans did you ever come across a human called Dellex?"

Trinham waits until everyone has retrieved their gear before going over and donning his own.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 20, 2011)

Mal quickly gathers his belongings, wonering if he should don his dragon gauntlets. He also checks and is relieved when he feels thr crown still there, in his pack and guarded. Looking to Jareth, he nods, slightly, hoping that the message was received; that the crown is still with them.

"I guess a crown would be more appropriate for you, Prince?" he asks Jareth, a sly grin on his face. Waving off Jareth's anger, he adds, "Sorry, couldn't help it, and it will be the last. After all, it's not every day a noble is out with the likes of us, side by side and risking his life for people that don't seem to care a whit for aid."

The last line is directed at the elven duo who came to question them all.

"Jareth shows the real mettle of one that puts others before himself. Of one that is here to stop a war, and not to fuel the flames of ignorance. If only this were a feature of elven heritage. But obviously, it is his human heritage that offers this, for I see none from being here in such a short time."

Mal procures the crown, and hands it to Jareth. "Do with it as you wish. I have completed my own master's bidding, and have returned the crown to it's rightful place."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

" What?! ‘jholi’selia’ that is High Elven. It means 'live truly'" the ambassador says bring up a hand to push the chain back to Jareth. "It is a saying the Bon'Dradi use to describe someone who is doing what he believes is right although others may think it a mistake or have doubt about the actions. They claim that although they are soldiers they are free to do what they believe is right. Even saving the live of an enemy."

"That was given to you by a man who followed ‘jholi’selia’ it is yours," he says with a slight bow before turning to answer Trinham.

"I have only meet a man named Lord Dellex Kilgrane once. He was high aid to the King of Pesh. Why do you..." then he sees what Malaroc has drawn from his pack and handed to Jareth. "By all that is... how? How did you get that? How is it even here?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

"By Vester's Reavers of course" Ern said.  She pulls Desnor's Holy Symbol from her bag and displayed it for all to see. " About a month ago, a small band of Reavers were told to smuggle something into the Ways.  It was to get the Treylor to advance into the Five Kingdoms and start this war.  However, due to a small coup that took place, the Reavers never left. They stayed for a month until the present group ran across them, and a fight broke out.  The few survivors who were smart enough to surrender pointed us to where the crown might be, and Jareth, Aver, and Mal here found it not long after."

She sets it down on a nearby table, before starting to equip gear.  While she equipped her spell casting equipment around her waist, she has enough sense to leave the crossbow in the bag, and not prepare it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 21, 2011)

Jareth bows and replaces the chain at his belt. "Then I shall endeavor to bear it with further honor, so that his actions were not in vain."

He steps back and finishes taking his gear back. Jareth shoots Mal a quick frown as the man makes a comment about titles. "Prince is not my title, and never has been. Tira is royal, not me. Half-sibling," he says quietly before Mal hands him the crown. He takes the relic solemnly before turning back to the elves.

"She speaks the truth, sir. I witnessed the fall of the band's leader and personally ended the life of their priest. All for this. And now, I return it to you," he says as he walks to the ambassador and holds out the crown.

"As for Dellex," Jareth continues, nearly spitting as he says the wizard's name, "We have reason to believe he will use every excuse he can to continue the war and gain or seize power for himself. Reasons from meeting with the man, if you can call him that, a number of times."

The young man pauses and runs a hand through his bright red hair. "But ambassador, you did not answer me concerning my older brother. Please, tell me, even if the news is what I fear."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

"What-?" the ambassador says holding the crown as if it would shatter on touch. "I don't know anything about your brother I'm afraid. Your mother asked me that question also I think he may still be in the empire somewhere."

"You all know what this is then," he says holding up the crown. "We must return this to the empire with all speed. It is..."

*"IT IS MINE!" *comes a roar from the balcony as a huge three headed creature caring a rider bursts into the room. "And it will bring the Treylor here to destroy everything and I... I can finally return to more civilized lands." Elder Dorimir sits atop a great beast with the heads of a goat, a lion, and a black dragon.

"Kill them my Chimera! Kill them all!"

OCC: Told you the next fight the creature would have a breath weapon. Um... roll INIT please.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ernestine had not expected this. A traitor?!! _OH wait thats right.  I'm one as well. _

"Should we kill him then?"

[sblock=Status]HP: 17/17  
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13 
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2  
Crossbow: +5 1d8 20
0: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic
1: Grease, Benign Transposition, SM 1 x2, Feather Fall
2: Glitterdust, Mage Armor(Extended), SM 2 x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 21, 2011)

"Ambassador, Elder, run!" Jareth shouts as he turns to the enemy. "Traitor! You would sacrifice thousands of lives for your own comfort? You will join the dead today!"

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth AC 19, HP 39/39
Quick Cast: used 0/1
0-level Spells: used 0/6
1-level Spells: used 0/7
2-level Spells: used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 21, 2011)

Mal had just finished handing over the crown and donning his gauntlets when the creature burst into the room.  Turning to Jareth, he simply nods.  "Looks like we have visitors.  Hope the elders there can help as well, as this involves us all!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2011)

Trimham is somewhat relieved when Mal distracted the ambassador with the crown and has just decided to ignore the question when Jareth answers it anyway.

Just then he is distracted by the elder on the Chimera. Grilled Chimera is not as exotic as grilled dragon but a boy has to start somewhere. Having decided to cast _Fireball_, he starts to work out where he can position it without burning the drapes.

[sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 30/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow Masterwork Bolts +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Masterwork Dagger         +6     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+7     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Magic Longsword           +5+?   1d8+1+?    19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5

*Crossbow Bolts (Masterwork):* 10


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell			Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Fireball[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
3 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

"Why?! Dorimir Why?" Elder Tyion asks shocked. "You have always been a voice on the side of integration. You always said we should grow ties with..."

"You fool! I never wanted those things. I knew it would never come about so I pretended, and when the Treylor came to take us back no one would ever know that I helped them."

Aver starts to move back away from the center of the sunken common area. Tharivol and Tira follow him since both are unarmed (Tira not having gotten her gear as of yet). The trio push back to the rooms with the ambassador in tow. (they will not be a part of this)

"You could have left. You could have returned to..." Elder Tyion starts to say.

"Fool! I need to offer the true rulers of the Treylor something on my return. The Purist are the true power behind the throne. I need to bring about the destruction of all of you who don't believe in what they do to secure my place among them. Elves not humans are meant to rule. And we shall!"

"A Purist like yourself will never rule over the Empire!" the ambassador cries out defiantly.

"Oh but we will. You just will not be alive to see it," he says starting to chant in the language of magic.

[sblock=OOC] *Top of Round 1:* Sorry ghostcat but only you posted actions and they may change after you see the map. INIT order below. Doing the three day rule. Please post up actions for your character in the next three days (multiple if you don't think you will be able to keep up). I think after we get past the first couple rounds we will settle into this, and not need a dead line.

Recaps will be SUN and WED nites minimum. Hope this is ok for everyone.

*INIT:*
Malaroc
Dorimir
Trinham
Jareth
chimera
Ern
Tyion[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2011)

Spotting the familiar gestures, Mal cries out, "You will have to get past us first..."

He quickly moves to the area in front of the traitor, watching his spell casting gestures and hoping to time his action just right.  As the chant rises, he releases the subsiding pain in his gut, as a stream of acidic juices spews forth, hitting both the traitor and his pet. (DC 14 Reflex Save for 1/2 dmg, Fail equals full 7 dmg)

"Surround him!" he adds, hoping that the others can take this thing down before it is too late.
[sblock=actions]Assuming last post was legal, where we was already wearing dragon gauntlets, then he moves to M11, and uses the breath weapon straight north to hit both foes to disrupt the spell casting.
AC 18
HP = 36/36
Draconic Aura = Power (+1 bonus dmg to all melee attacks if within 30' of Mal)
Breath Wpn Recharge = 1  round[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

The acid streams towards the wizard and his beast mount. The elven elder takes the brunt of the blast with a lottle falling tothe chimera. It roars in pain and the black dragon head takes in a deep breath.

Dorimir finishes his spell even as his clothes and hair steam and burn around him. {{Teri'lie Monshar }}

A balck ray of energy streaks towards Malaroc hitting him full in the chest. For a moment the dragon shaman sees double and his knees buckle as his life's energy is taken from him.

"You are... you are just like Haden then." Dorimir says wiping acid from his sleeve. "What dragon is your master then? Not that it matters but I'm sure Vester would be pleased with such information. We never should have entrusted this to humans, but the old dragon wanted his lands back. So it was easy to manipulate the creature into taking the blame for this war."

He looks to where Tharivol protects Tira unarmed, using his body to shield her. "It was the folly of the senate to agree to stopping the war with the death of the half-breed. So we needed a new plan to get their approval to invade. And they would do anything to get the crown back."

[sblock=OOC] 
Malaroc gains two negative levels -2 to attack rolls, saves, skill & ability checks. Now it list what happens to spell casters but I can't find out if you would be considered a 2nd lvl dragon shaman for powers and such. Also your character sheet in the RG says you are lvl 3 (should say 4).

*Status:*
Dorimir AC17, HP 22/29
Chimera AC19, HP 73/76[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: Assuming the fireball goes off next (will need dmg roll plz) that would mean Jareth is up.

[sblock=EDIT]*
Status:*
Dorimir AC17, HP 3/29
Chimera AC19, HP 64/76[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I'd like to see/know the results of the fireball before taking my actions. I'd prefer not to blow my Quick Cast for something I didn't need to do.

Specifically, I'd like to see how protected Elder Dorimir seems to be and how healthy he seems after getting doused in acid and blasted by a fireball. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ern heard what the elder said, and was shocked by it. "What do you mean, 'We never should have entrusted this to humans '  What are you talking about?! "

OCC: Spellcraft on Enervation: DC 24(19 + 5 Penalty). As for my turn, I wanted to wait as well for the fireball


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2011)

Then its too late and the chimera is in the room. Trinham is just about to abandon his spell when the elder casts a spel of his own and Trinham sees how dangerous the situation is. Deciding that having burnt drapes is better than having dead friends, Trinham recalculates the position for his _Fireball_ and casts the spell. This time he gets the words and gestures exactly right and a very bright spark leaves his finger and streaks to a place behind the beast, where is busts into a globe of fire just outside the window.

Trinham believe that the Chimera will have breath weapons, which means no standing back and pelting it with spells. Drawing his sword, he prepares to move in close.

[sblock=actions]Standard Action: Cast Fireball. Positioned as diagram.
Move Action: Draw Longsword.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 30/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow Masterwork Bolts +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Masterwork Dagger         +6     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+7     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Magic Longsword           +5+?   1d8+1+?    19-20/x2
E
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5

*Crossbow Bolts (Masterwork):* 10


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell			Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
3 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 23, 2011)

As the fireball detonates, Jareth rushes forward. His chain leaps into his hands, becoming a whirling blur. He closes in on Dorimir. "You didn't have to betray your people. But now you _must_ fall."

[sblock=OOC]
Move 2 NE, 1 E, 1 NE (draw weapon as I move) to end at M8 and attack Elder Dorimir.

Jareth AC 19 HP 39/39
Quick Cast: used 0/1
0-level Spells: used 0/6
1-level Spells: used 0/7
2-level Spells: used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2011)

The wizard falls and the chimera roars in pain and outrage. It steps over the body of it's fallen master protectively and attacks the brave Bon'Dradi warrior.

The lion head bites down onto Jareth's shoulder as the goat head knocks the wind out of him. Pulling away and staggering back Jareth takes a claw across the face drawing even more of his life's blood.

"Get away from it!" Elder Tyion yells as he steps forward. "Someone distract it, hurry!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 24, 2011)

As Jareth staggers back, Ern yells "SHIELD YOUR EYES!" She reaches into her pouch, throws something into the air, and chants in celestial "You cannot bare to witness such a sight.  Suffer from your insolence, and be stricken blind!" She turns and runs behind the pillar as the bright flash goes off, hopefully blinding the monster.

OCC: Glitterdust DC 17 Will Save.  Blind for 3 rounds on a fail.  Position it such that allies are not hit.  Then move to F13


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2011)

The spell engulfs the creature working on all three pairs of eyes. It roars again pawing at the air before it.

Elder Tyion moves up quickly beside Jareth and lays a hand on him. _{{ Selvalean vaeri caer sor shasos eil kal iar bolysia. }}_ He intones a short prayer in elvish and some of Jareth's wounds start to heal.

[sblock=OOC]
Awww look finally a cleric in the group LOL. 

*Status:*
Dorimir: -8/22
Chimera: 53/76; blinded next three rounds
Jareth -23 + 12 = -11[/sblock]

*TOP of the Second*


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 24, 2011)

Trinhams original plan was to weaken the Chimaera with fire then rush in and melee it.  Having seen the damage it managed to do to Jareth in rapidly changes his mind and instead casts another _fireball_. A second bright spark flies from his finger, just misses the Chimaera and explodes in a ball of fire. The resultant flames lick over the beast while stopping just short of Jareth, who feels the heat but doesn't take any damage. 

[sblock=actions]Standard Action: Cast Fireball. Positioned as diagram.
[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 30/30

*Attack:*
Crossbow Masterwork Bolts +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Masterwork Dagger         +6     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+7     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Magic Longsword           +5+?   1d8+1+?    19-20/x2
E
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5

*Crossbow Bolts (Masterwork):* 10


```
[b]Active Spells:[/b]
[i]Spell            Rounds Remaining[/i]
```

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Color Spray, Grease, Magic Missile
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
3 Level: (X) (X) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

The sizzling acid hits home, as the elf and chimera cry out.  The spell hits Mal full force, as he feels drained of his power.  Trying to shake it off, his vision clears as the elven traitor is brought down, only to see Jareth being mauled by the chimera.  "Nooooo!" he cries out as Ern hears his plea and blinds the beast.

Taking his chance, and knowing that their time is short, he moves quickly to the chimera and stands beside Jareth.  "Stay in the fight..." he says to Jareth, as his aura flickers to an energy shield about the party, hoping to make the chimera think twice on attacking anything again. (2 acid dmg to Chimera per melee attack it hits with)

He strikes out, yet his attacks are missing the usual strength he is accustomed to. His gauntlet still manages to hit the beast, yet not with enough force that he had hoped.

[sblock=Mal's Stats]AC 18
36/36 HP
Breath Weapon now recharged not sure if I can use it with negative level...
Draconic Aura = Energy Shield = 2 acid damage to all foes hitting allies with melee/natural non-reach weapons[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 25, 2011)

Jareth staggers under the assault, but isn't done yet. The wounds were vicious, yes, but he can take them. Now that he has more reason than ever to live, he can take them. He isn't just out for revenge now. He has people to protect. People like his sister, the people of the Five Kingdoms... even Treylor citizens, now. There are specific people he wants dead, yes, but no longer is it a blinding rage against all.

As Mal steps up next to him and the Elder heals his wounds, he licks up some of the blood running down his face from the freshly-closed claw wound and spits it out. "I plan to..." he says, whirling his chain as it flashes white and sparks with lightning. "To end it!"

[sblock=OOC]
Quick Cast True Strike, Power Attack 6, Channel Shocking Grasp. Then 5-ft step back to M9, assuming the Chimera survives.

Jareth AC 19 HP 28/39
Quick Cast: used 1/1
0-level Spells: used 0/6
1-level Spells: used 1/7
2-level Spells: used 0/4
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

The chimera backs away blinded and stumbles onto the balcony. It flexes it's wings as the goat and lion heads sniff the air and look to the sky. The black dragon head turns back towards the room and sprays a line of acid that strikes more towards the ceiling hurting no one. The beast is more than wounded as it has burns across most of it's body and blood pours from numerous wounds given it by the razor like links of the mojaer-tal.

Dorimir's remains are a charred mess after the second fireball. The Purist elder is well and truly dead.

[sblock=NOTES] Sorry FtF a 17 is a miss, chimera AC is 19. HAd you hit the thing would be at 1 HP how cruel would that have been.

DM has auto passed the trip attempt - it has a +12 so it could be tripped but really doesn't matter as it is out of the fight and magic missile bait.

*Status:*
Dorimir: -29/22
Chimera: 4/76; blinded next two rounds
Jareth -23 + 12 = -11[/sblock]

OCC: Ern to finish the round.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=NOTES] Sorry FtF a 17 is a miss, chimera AC is 19. HAd you hit the thing would be at 1 HP how cruel would that have been.[/sblock]



[sblock=Blinded]Blinded      - The character cannot see. He takes a *-2 penalty to Armor Class, loses  his Dexterity bonus to AC *(if any), moves at half speed, and takes a -4  penalty on Search checks and on most Strength- and Dexterity-based skill checks.

So, AC would go down to 1716 due to dex bonus to AC being lost as well, which would be a hit [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: Well then the thing is at 1 HP anyone got a stone they can throw at it. LOL Poor chimera.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ern, hoping this ends it, tries to summon more dogs to finish this.

Two appear, and growl at the unnatural beast trying to get away.  The first one jumps and bites hard at the dragon head, while the other one fails to sink its teeth in.

[sblock=Actions]
SM2 to summon 1d3 (2)  Celestial Dogs.  
Dog 1: Run and Charge, Smiting Evil dealing 1d4 + 4 Damage
Dog 2: Run and Charge, Smiting Evil, Missing
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]HP: 17/17  
AC: 13 FF: 10 T: 13 
F: +3 R: +4 W: +2  
Crossbow: +5 1d8 20
0: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic
1: Grease, Benign Transposition, SM 1 x2, Feather Fall
2: Glitterdust, Mage Armor(Extended), SM 2, SM 2
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

The celestial dogs maul the wounded beast till it lies in a heap unmoving. Ern could have sworn though that as she started to cast the spell she felt it pulled at by the red rod that the group found in the false treasure room. Almost as if the rod was asking for the spell to be casted through it.

The dogs disappear and Elder Tyion moves to the body of Elder Dorimir. His expression is very grim as he looks at the charred remains. 

Horns and bells can be heard coming from the city below the tower, and Elder Tyion turns to the others. "You all must leave, HURRY!"

Quickly the Elder helps the group gather up what food is about and store it into the magical bag. As he works he explains. "If there are others like Dorimir we need to lead them into thinking you all are dead. You need to get the crown to the senate. Tell them of the Purist's plot to escalate the war. Quickly now."

After everything is gathered and the group is ready to go he looks to Trinham. "Young mage can you use your spell to bring down the ceiling? We need to give you time to return to Pesh. While they search the rubble you should be on your way back with the crown."

"Which means I am going too," the ambassador says firmly. "The crown should be carried by a Treylorian citizen and they will need my testimony. And they will need me to even get one step into the empire."

Elder Tyion nods and as Aver, Tharivol and Tira file out the room and down the stairs he adds. "It wouldn't do for them to be shot full of arrows before they can tell their story I agree."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Trinham would like to carry out the elders request. However his, admittedly limited, understanding of the spell leads him to believe that he can do fire damage but not structural damage. Answering the elder, Trinham says "I'll try your Lordship but the spell is not designed to destroy building. Just burn things."

Still not sure if it will work. Trinham until everyone is out of the room and near the bottom of the stairs. He casts his last _Fireball_, positioned so that it will catch as much of the soft furnishings and the ceiling in the ball as possible. As soon as he casts he runs down the stairs as fast as his legs will carry him. Arriving outside the building out of breath, he collapses on the ground gasping.

Once he recovers, he calls Moggins to him.

[sblock=OOC]I genuinely don't know whether or not _Fireball_ can be used to collapse a building. So I'm playing it as that Trinham doesn't know either.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

While everyone else was getting everything ready, Ern rushed over to the body of Elder Dorimir, and looks as quickly as possible for anything that can be salvaged.  A spell book, letters, anything in the pockets that can be used.

If she finds anything, she pulls it out, puts it in the bag, and gets ready to leave.  Otherwise, after swearing once, she gets ready to go.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 27, 2011)

Jareth coils his chain back up as the beast is mauled to death. Besides Trinham, he's the last to exit, making sure everyone else gets out safely first. He waits anxiously for Trinham and is relieved when the sorcerer makes it out after setting the place ablaze. Then the red-haired young man turns to the ambassador. "We should not return to Pesh. At least, not to the army. There are people among them who would take advantage of this news and the crown. I say we make straight for the empire."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2011)

"Then we best let no one know about the crown," Elder Tyion says as the group hides in an alley watching other elves hurry to the burning tower. "The few who know the better, but the human army is exactly where you all should go. Once your escape is learned of, any of Dorimir's cohorts will come looking for all of you. The last place they would look would be a slow moving army."

"Your right," the ambassador cuts in. "They will think we took the quickest route. We will be days ahead and in a place they will not think to look."

The elves disappear into the tower and Elder Tyion motions everyone to move.

"Hurry now," he says as the group heads into the woods outside the city. "You have the _key_ to ending this war before it truly starts. May Selvalean guide you all safely_ to victory_."

[sblock=OOC]Thus ends this part of Off to War. You all may post up/RP as you head back through the woods quickly to the human army. I am reserving my 10,000 post to be back in that thread (and after XP - which you will be getting a bonus of for finishing the adventure). Since you will be above ground and not following the twist and turns of the Ways of the Dead it will take a lot less time.

Was a great little adventure can't wait for the next part to start. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ern nodded towards the Elder as he disappears.  Since she had no idea where the current army was at, and decided to wait for the rest of them to start leading the way out.  

She was very interested in that rod, and grabbed it and held it while they were moving.  It was some time till they were to break for camp, but she was going to investigate it thoroughly once they did.  She did not want to use it, as Aver's cursed boots all to much reminded her of what happens when you dont investigate something before using it.  

She also thought over the recent events.  Being rescued from the Reavers.  The trip to Tirol.  The revealing tales of the ambassador.  No doubt Jareth will want to run straight up to the Treylor and investigate this rumor.  However, the biggest thing right now is being able to walk towards a new life, and join the army of Pesh to prevent a war from destroying everything.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 29, 2011)

Once the group is well away from the elven city, Trinham raises the subject of what to do once they get back to camp. "Well we are nearly back to the army. So who do we tell and what do we tell them. I trust Follan and Martomum and I think we can tell those two what is actually going on. I definitely don't trust Dellex. However, technically he sent us on the mission so he will expect a report. Personally as far as he is concerned, I believe that we need to be economical with the truth. Likewise Dellex appears to control the duke, so we should tell him the same tale as Dellex. Finally, there is my teacher, Archimedes. Unfortunately he is old and I don't think he is a match for Dellex so I want to keep him out of it."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2011)

The battle had ended just as swiftly as it had begun.  Mal had moved to the chimera and made sure that is was dead, as his gauntlet flung down into the beast.  When Ern moved to check on the fallen elven traitor, Mal assisted.  The next thing he knew, they were running again.  This time, they were to head back to the army.

He glanced all about, the surroundings unfamiliar to him, as he wondered just what Emma had gotten himself into this time.  Had she known about the elven traitors?  Was this another test?  

Shaking the thoughts from his head, he moves with the others, alert and ready to spring into action should the need arise.

Turning back to Jareth, he asks, "Which way?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 29, 2011)

Jareth grimaces as the decision to return to the army is reached. "Returning to the army is a mistake. Don't say I didn't warn you when something bad happens."

Jareth pauses to dig something out of his pack - an olive green cloak, inscribed with runes in the pattern of leaves and branches. He holds it out to Tharivol. "This belonged to your father. Your mother wished me to return it to you, my friend."

He looks to Mal and shrugs. "I don't know the forest. Tira does. So lead the way, sister."

Jareth is quiet and contemplative during the walk... He hadn't expected things to go as they did, and he especially hadn't expected such information. These things put all in a new light. That light wasn't even close to reassuring, but it did bear consideration. His reverie is broken by Trinham's question. "Martomum neglected to give us vital information before. If you want to inform him, go ahead, but I won't talk to that incomprehensible dwarf more than I absolutely have to. Fallon might actually be able to give us advice and help us on our way. Dellex... we'll have to report to him, as you said. But technically, he only wanted us to find Tharivol and bring him back. No need to even think about the crown when talking to him. But we can tell them about the rest - we snuck into elven lands, found Tharivol and brought him back out."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ern was making mental notes of all the people they were talking about to meet.   Dellex. Fallon. Martomum. Archimedes.  A different set of people whom she was about to meet.  

"And what of the ambassador?" Ern said, nodding to the following elf.  "Should we hide him for now?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 30, 2011)

"It goes without saying that we don't tell Dellex about the crown. But what about all the other things. Like the fact that there are two factions in the Treylor. Do we even tell him we have found Tharivol. We could say that we found out he has been sent to negotiate with the Treylor. This would give us an excuse to go there."

Up to now, Trinham has just been throwing out ideas as they occur to him. So he stops talking and starts to thinks things through.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 16, 2012)

Lora was sitting in the comfortable, cushioned armchair and watched the embers in the hearth throw a dim orange cast at the green rug beneath her outstretched feet.

Her tiny, slender frame had all but vanished amongst the comfortable piece of furniture, no doubt fashioned for the tall, strong men of Vance's family. Next to the hearth, leaned her discarded glaive, a testament to her lack of reason. Below it, curled into a heap, lay a muddy dress with holes torn trough it, and dried blood running across it like a dark crimson decoration. That, was a testament to her foolishness.

The girl was calm and collected. The old Wizard had done much with her over a short time. She had once more returned to the path she had set on with Mirella, her master. The book she had read on Witchcraft had given Lora valuable knowledge on how to further advance in her craft. Fallon had given her guidance and reason.

She no longer ran around, wailing a polearm at men far superior to her in skill at arms and strength. Vance, if anything, had been glad for her change. No doubt he would stick her in his kitchens. Or his bedchamber. Probably both.

Lora had now embraced what it was to be a witch. Her strength was her mind, and strength must not be flaunted. She could not swing swords or axes as men could, nor could she brawl and grapple with them. The soldiers around the camp-fires and in the training yards had shown her just how far she was from the world of martial pursuits.

She no longer needed to prove herself equal or better to any man she met, and no longer desired to match them in the areas in which men usually excelled. She had, perhaps, grown slightly more wise than when she had set off to "beat sense into her brother's head".

Arthur. That was another subject she needed to ponder tonight. He seemed very much Dellex's creature. He did not aid his sister when she was in need, nor did he offer consolation. Had she not known him as well as she did, she would have been furuious. Now, Lora suspected compulsion magic to be in effect. She would not put it past Dellex, and Arthur had most probably let it be known he was her brother, trusty as he was. He had always expected other people to answer his kind and earnest nature with the same. Even after Lora's rape, he had still kept to his naive ways.

Dellex's manipulation of her brother made Lora's gut boil with cold rage, but she tightened it and clung to it as she thought. Her hands gripped the armchair, but the girl held her temper in check. Dellex would pay, but such a man in his position was not to be taken lightly. He had power and influence that made her an insignificant gnat. It was good then, that gnats were easy to to underestimate.

Freeing the paladin whom had annoyed her greatly was another thing Lora had not expected to do. Yet she could tell right from wrong, and Claude was no evil, fallen paladin.

Something was off, and she needed to talk to the others. The girl needed to gather what she could, scribe any spells she could from Fallon's numerous spellbooks that littered his room, and she had to go off. Someone had to end this war, after all.


----------

